# Official UFC/General MMA Discussion v3.0



## Ippy (Apr 27, 2013)

UFC 159 tonight.


----------



## Shozan (Apr 27, 2013)

Do it Sonnen!


----------



## Tiger (Apr 27, 2013)

Do it Jones!


----------



## Tiger (Apr 27, 2013)

Brutal officiating tonight in the Villante/St. Preux fight.

There's a reason you give a fighter some time to recuperate when his eye is gouged. Villante thought he was being asked if he needed a minute - of course he's going to try and get it, he just had a thumb caressing his eyeball.

That ref is gonna have a nasty email waiting for him.

And for the first time in maybe ever, I'm cheering for Bisping.


----------



## Perverted King (Apr 27, 2013)

Anyone got a stream for Jones/Sonnen?


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Apr 27, 2013)

sonnen is gonna win the rounds before he gets stopped, if it goes to decision it wont go jones' way


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 27, 2013)

What a fucked up card lol so many fuck ups 

hope this means Jones will lose.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 27, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> What a fucked up card lol so many fuck ups
> 
> hope this means Jones will lose.



Sonnen's gonna go in thinking "Ok, if I poke him in the eye, they'll give me the win."

In Davis v Magalhaes, Davis poked him in the eye, and Dan Miragliotta didn't even believe him, and made them keep going. Lol what the hell is happening tonight?

But Khabilova's throw on Medeiros that broke his thumb wasn't a fuck-up, you throw a guy hard to the ground, he can get hurt. He did, Khabi won.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 27, 2013)

It was a fuck up by Medeiro.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 27, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> It was a fuck up by Medeiro.



Kinda severe way of thinking, no? By that mentality, everyone who lets themselves get submitted or knocked out fucked up, too.

If you lose the fight, didn't you fuck up in some way?

Not really fair. He got thrown to the ground with emphasis, and broke his thumb. It happens.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 27, 2013)

Its a special way to defend once you're going down that wasnt it, thats why its rare.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow I looked down to eat for a second and heard a slap looked up and Kongo was down. DAMN!


----------



## eHav (Apr 27, 2013)

lol at roy nelson vs kongo. exactly as expected


----------



## Tiger (Apr 27, 2013)

So much power in that chubby man. When the fight started, my drink was empty and I contemplated getting a new one...glad I chose to wait.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 27, 2013)

I missed most of it cuz I was cornering for a couple guys at a local event tonight.

Anyone got a stream?


----------



## Nihonjin (Apr 27, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Wow I looked down to eat for a second and heard a slap looked up and Kongo was down. DAMN!



LOL Exactly the same for me..

I looked down to grab a slice of pizza and heard Rogan go "Oooooooooooooooh!!!!!" I looked up immediately but Kongo was already sleeping..


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Apr 27, 2013)

nighty night kongo


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Apr 27, 2013)

i smell a no contest


----------



## Tiger (Apr 27, 2013)

Another eye poke! WTF

This one's nasty.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 27, 2013)

Jesus christ that is horrible


----------



## eHav (Apr 27, 2013)

lol this card gotta be jinxed. 

chael by dislocated ankle of jones or something!


----------



## Gallic Rush (Apr 27, 2013)

4 instances of eyepoking tonight and we haven't even gotten around to extendo-fingers-Jones yet.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 27, 2013)

The man or woman who comes up with an MMA glove design without open fingers/finger-nails will likely receive nightly plugs from Joe Rogan until they're implemented.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 28, 2013)

Jon Jones Via Eye Poke Rd 3


but holding out for my real prediction a Double KO RD 1 Via Headbutt.


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Apr 28, 2013)

No contest RD 1 0:05, Jones and Sonnen tear their ACLs


----------



## Tiger (Apr 28, 2013)

Fuck yeah he did.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 28, 2013)

That was boring honestly.


----------



## eHav (Apr 28, 2013)

hmm chael didnt seem to be out at all


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Apr 28, 2013)

pretty early stoppage


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Apr 28, 2013)

JONS TOE....


----------



## Early (Apr 28, 2013)

wahhhh jones is a ducker

hes afraid of sonnen


Sonnen deserves a title fight even after losing!!1






All he does is win. And rape his opponents. He did him worse than Anderson


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 28, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Tiger (Apr 28, 2013)

Holy shit that toe..


----------



## eHav (Apr 28, 2013)

DAMN what a fucked up foot jones has. if the referee had noticed this earlier it might have been stopped in favor of chael


----------



## Tiger (Apr 28, 2013)

@eHAV, that's stupid.

He beat Chael at Chael's own strategy.

Listen to Chael's own words, only Jon Jones haters are still on him. Chael says himself Jones is the better fighter. _I still have no fuckin clue what people have against Jones._


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 28, 2013)

Did someone put a curse on all the fighters or something?


----------



## eHav (Apr 28, 2013)

Law said:


> @eHAV, that's stupid.
> 
> He beat Chael at Chael's own strategy.
> 
> Listen to Chael's own words, only Jon Jones haters are still on him. Chael says himself Jones is the better fighter. _I still have no fuckin clue what people have against Jones._



whats stupid about it? Jones broke his foot, chael pulls through the first round. the refs would never allow jones to continue. chael would have won


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Apr 28, 2013)

this is bs, who is going to beat him now


----------



## Shozan (Apr 28, 2013)

eHav said:


> whats stupid about it? Jones broke his foot, chael pulls through the first round. the refs would never allow jones to continue. chael would have won



that's true.


----------



## eHav (Apr 28, 2013)

daamn


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 28, 2013)

Walk it off Jones what a baby.

edit:


----------



## Tiger (Apr 28, 2013)

^ That's exactly what he did. The adrenaline of the fight made him not even notice he'd done it until Joe Rogan started talking to him.

@eHAV, what's stupid is that I misunderstood your post and thought you meant the ref stopped the fight early because he knew Jones' toe was broken. That's not what you said at all, so I apologize.

[edit] Ugggghhhhhhhhh


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 28, 2013)

I was being sarcastic bro lmao that shit is nasty


----------



## Teach (Apr 28, 2013)

Spoiler that shit. Jesus.

Did anyone hear satanic voices in the fights? Also there was red satan in-between rounds of the Bisping v Belcher fight.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 28, 2013)

Sorry mang
It was some retard in the mic saying dumb shit, you can hear someone near him laughing.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 28, 2013)

Bummed at the outcome of Jones vs Sonnen.

Stopped prematurely by government regulatory athletic commission incompetence.

What a great way to ruin the build up and anticipation going into it.


----------



## Tiger (Apr 28, 2013)

You mean stopped because Sonnen was eating elbows and fists with no answer?

He's a loudmouth, and even he said he had no issues with the stoppage. The better fighter won, and the only reason it was even hyped to begin with was Sonnen's expert showmanship. The fact that any of you thought he could actually win was a little bit of UFC magic. There's a reason all these fighters make a point to saying "we hyped this fight up, but I respect my opponent and harbor no ill-will towards him".

You guys are eating that shit up, whereas the rest of us were left wondering how Sonnen ever planned to win. Jones beat Sonnen in the one area Sonnen had a remote chance, and the haters start saying Jones was scared to stand with him.

You guys are beyond help at this point.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 28, 2013)

Jones raped ad predicted,  jones vs silva needs to happen.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Apr 29, 2013)

Teach said:


> Spoiler that shit. Jesus.
> 
> Did anyone hear satanic voices in the fights? Also there was red satan in-between rounds of the Bisping v Belcher fight.



lol I thought I was the only one 

its the Illuminati


----------



## Kuya (Apr 29, 2013)

Daniel Cormier vs. Jon Jones make it happennnnnn

Daniel Cormier fights exactly like Cain Velasquez and could make the argument as being the #1 heavyweight contender. I honestly think Cormier will be the guy who has a chance.

Cormier is Velasquez's equal at their training facility. He may be able to bully Jones and will outwrestle him.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 29, 2013)

Jones is goona be the goat of mma.


----------



## Nihonjin (Apr 29, 2013)

Kuya said:


> Daniel Cormier vs. Jon Jones make it happennnnnn
> 
> Daniel Cormier fights exactly like Cain Velasquez and could make the argument as being the #1 heavyweight contender. I honestly think Cormier will be the guy who has a chance.
> 
> Cormier is Velasquez's equal at their training facility. *He may be able to bully Jones and will outwrestle him.*



Standing Jones will absolutely murder him. The reach advantage is what? 12 inches? I know that doesn't count for everything, but Jones is extremely good at making every inch count.. So in this case I'd say it does.. To have any sort of shot this fight needs to go to the ground.

The problem is, Jon's a fantastic wrestler himself, I doubt Cormier so much better (if at all) that he could rely solely on that to win the fight.

But like I said, that's the only place I think he really has a chance.. And maybe not even that, we've never seen Jon from his back, but if I had to guess, from what we've seen from his BJJ he's probably pretty damn good there as well, even more so cause of his long limbs.


I can't see Cormier coming any closer to winning this than anyone else has so far..


----------



## Kuya (Apr 29, 2013)

This is one I would actually bet on. Jones would be either a 2:1 or 3:1 favorite.

I'd bet on Cormier to be honest with you. I think Cain Velasquez would beat Jon Jones at a catchweight. And in my eyes Cormier and Cain are nearly identical.

Also, Cormier might be the best wrestler in the entire UFC.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 29, 2013)

Law said:


> You mean stopped because Sonnen was eating elbows and fists with no answer?
> 
> He's a loudmouth, and even he said he had no issues with the stoppage. The better fighter won, and the only reason it was even hyped to begin with was Sonnen's expert showmanship. The fact that any of you thought he could actually win was a little bit of UFC magic. There's a reason all these fighters make a point to saying "we hyped this fight up, but I respect my opponent and harbor no ill-will towards him".



Sonnen made $18 million for his last two fights.  He is a loudmouth but all that talking does translate to him being paid more than Anderson Silva or Jon Jones its not as if there isn't a method to his madness.

Refs have been stopping fights excessively quick ever since Doctor Johnny Benjamin suggested Stefan Struve should retire due to the 5 KO's in his career losses.  By contrast Overeem has something like 10-15 KO/TKO losses in his combined MMA and kickboxing records.  It doesn't make sense that a supposed "doctor" would recommend someone with 5 career KO's retire to avoid brain damage and ignore the other fighters who have been KO'ed so many more times than Struve.

As far as the fight goes, I think had it gone to a 2nd or 3rd...  Jon Jones would have gotten tired and gased.  Jones hasn't been able to push that kind of pace without gasing.  He's not like Cain or Frankie Edgar or someone who can push a ridiculous pace for 3-5 rounds.

I think Chael might have mounted a comeback in the 3rd to 5th rounds considering he has pushed the pace in past fights and not slowed down much.  Bisping has some of the best cardio at 185 and Chael kept up with his cardio no problem.

Chael looked mentally broken to me before the fight had even begun.  Just looking at his face I didn't think he would win.  I just wish it had continued long enough for Chael to attempt a takedown to see if he could get Jones down.

In Chael's first fight with Silva.  Chael was on top of Silva for 5 complete rounds landing 20-50 unanswered blows on Anderson Silva's head.  Even in the 2nd fight with Silva, Chael dominated that first round and dropped a lot of big elbows on Silva's face that went unanswered.  Ref didn't stop it.

In terms of consistency, the ref shouldn't have stopped the fight due to 3-5 unanswered blows.  Especially when Chael was still doing an ok job of intelligently defending himself & didn't appear to have been rocked or unconscious and unable to defend himself.  He should have gotten a "if you don't fight back, I'll have to stop it" warning.  

.


----------



## Ippy (Apr 29, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Bummed at the outcome of Jones vs Sonnen.
> 
> Stopped prematurely by government regulatory athletic commission incompetence.
> 
> What a great way to ruin the build up and anticipation going into it.



Laying in the fetal position, getting tagged with multiple unanswered shots, with no attempts to escape or defend....

Oh!  And lest we forget...
*Spoiler*: __ 







The refs are there for fighter safety, first and foremost.

That ref performed his job to the letter.


----------



## Nihonjin (Apr 29, 2013)

Sanguine said:


> Laying in the fetal position, getting tagged with multiple unanswered shots, with no attempts to escape or defend..



I think it was a little early (even though there was nothing but more pain in Chael's future).. Sonnen wasn't really hurt enough to say he was unable to fight back if you ask me..

Jones thought it was a bit early, Sonnen thought it was a bit early (though he says he never complains after the fact) and a lot of fans thought so too.. It probably was.. But it didn't change the inevitable outcome of this fight, so it's not that big of a deal..

Actually, the fact that it got stopped might have been for the best, early or not since Jones wouldn't have been allowed to continue with that nightmare toe injury..

It would've been pretty lame if he officially lost the belt that way.. I doubt Sonnen would've wanted to gain his first belt that way either..


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 29, 2013)

When was the last time Jones fought someone in their athletic prime?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 29, 2013)

Lyota Machida? Why does it matter jones is a beast.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 29, 2013)

The consensus age of athletic prime is 25-30. The only 2 man he has fought at that age is Shogun(29) and Bader(its Bader). And Shogun is a shell of his former self after 3 acl surgeries. Why does it matter? Lol


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 30, 2013)

Sanguine said:


> Laying in the fetal position, getting tagged with multiple unanswered shots, with no attempts to escape or defend....
> 
> Oh!  And lest we forget...The refs are there for fighter safety, first and foremost.
> 
> That ref performed his job to the letter.



If Josh Rosenthal not stopping Carwin vs Lesnar in the 1st was a good call.

The stoppage on Sonnen vs Jones has to be a bad call.

For regular fights, early stoppage might be justified.  But not for a title fight.

Not that I think Chael had good odds of winning.  He looked mentally defeated before the fight had even begun.  I don't think even he expected to win.

Then again, I don't think Jones can fight at that pace for 5 rounds.  Had Chael survived long enough he might've pulled the upset when Jones gased out.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 30, 2013)

looks like we might get Machida Vs Gus.

[YOUTUBE]dXwNgeOpFo8[/YOUTUBE]

this video is awesome lol


----------



## Kuya (May 1, 2013)

Alexander made me a fan last year, but the Dragon wins.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 1, 2013)

Yeah Gus struggled with Shogun, Dragon wins a UD
Guys head Maia vs Koscheck on tap for 163?


----------



## martryn (May 1, 2013)

Roy Nelson was chatting live on Facebook and I was too nervous to ask a question.  He's too cool!


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 1, 2013)

Lol well because of his KO Kong ent being re-signed


----------



## Kuya (May 1, 2013)

Nah I don't think Kongo will get cut. He was 3-1 going into the fight and he's basically the GATEKEEPER of the Heavyweight Division.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Kuya (May 1, 2013)

ohhhhhhh, i didn't think he was retiring. i thought you meant UFC wasn't gonna offer him a contract.

makes sense for him to retire, he's one of the oldest fighters and has been getting hit in the head KO'd by heavyweights for too long. 

he's been a good gatekeeper, but time to call it quits to avoid too much brain damage and head trauma.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 1, 2013)

Oh lol sorry wrong choice of words
But sadly he isn't retiring he wants to fight outside of the UFC so hello bellator?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 2, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> In recent years outside of the Barry fight, all I remember from him was that he either got knocked out badly or got a boring, drawn out win. Not a good combination ...



Yea his last win was a Barry KO, but I think with UFC going to France soon they might of wanted him


----------



## Sanity Check (May 3, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Then again, I don't think Jones can fight at that pace for 5 rounds.  Had Chael survived long enough he might've pulled the upset when Jones gased out.



Ha.  Ha.  It was Chael's gameplan.

[YOUTUBE]4FZ-n6gfFpY[/YOUTUBE]

Thought so.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 4, 2013)

Wandy vs Chael would be great co main for UFC Sports 1


----------



## Suzuku (May 4, 2013)

This shit needs to start already.


----------



## Lurko (May 4, 2013)

Machida vs gus needs to happen.


----------



## Bamboo (May 5, 2013)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Machida vs gus needs to happen.


Doesn't matter.

Bones will destroy either of them.


----------



## Lurko (May 5, 2013)

Who cares, jones can move up to heavy weight where he truly belongs.


----------



## Tiger (May 5, 2013)

Why does Jones "belong in heavyweight" when he can cut to 205?

Saw this on failbook:



How did they calculate "opponents' winning percentage" ? They don't seem accurate.


----------



## Ippy (May 5, 2013)

Law said:


> Why does Jones "belong in heavyweight" when he can cut to 205?


Didn't you know?

According to many MMA fans, they should now be called height classes.



Law said:


> Saw this on failbook:
> 
> 
> 
> How did they calculate "opponents' winning percentage" ? They don't seem accurate.



What I want to know is if they count winning percentages of their opponents at the time they fought them, or if they just went down the line of their opponents' current records...


----------



## Tiger (May 5, 2013)

It seems like a very arbitrary and confused stat...

winning % for these three:
Jones' is .933 (.888 in UFC)
Silva's is .882 (1.000 in UFC)
GSP's is .916 (.888 in UFC)

So they're saying GSP has fought better opponents?


----------



## Gallic Rush (May 5, 2013)

Saw this posted on another forum:


Kinda surprised the guillotine was so low, thought it was higher than that.


----------



## Ippy (May 5, 2013)

Law said:


> It seems like a very arbitrary and confused stat...
> 
> winning % for these three:
> Jones' is .933 (.888 in UFC)
> ...


Yeah, but my question is if they're counting the opponents' winning percentages at the time they fought the champs, or are they counting their current records?

If it's the latter, than Silva is getting screwed, what with fighting him being a career ender.



Gallic Rush said:


> Saw this posted on another forum:
> 
> 
> Kinda surprised the guillotine was so low, thought it was higher than that.


It's not too surprising, considering that guillotines are one of the easiest submissions to escape, if you know what you're doing, or if they don't have it tight from the get go, or if they aren't controlling you or have you trapped.


----------



## Lurko (May 5, 2013)

Gsp and silva needs to happen then jones and cain .


----------



## Bamboo (May 5, 2013)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Gsp and silva needs to happen then jones and cain .



2-3 years from now and we'll see Jones vs Cain.


----------



## Kuya (May 5, 2013)

I pick Cain over Jones at HW.


----------



## Gallic Rush (May 5, 2013)

Kuya said:


> I pick Cain over Jones at HW.



I think Cain can do what he did to Dos Santos to just about any man on the planet. I have a hard time thinking of someone I don't think he could grind into the dirt.


----------



## Lurko (May 5, 2013)

Jones with extra weight and a couple more years will be scary.


----------



## Bamboo (May 5, 2013)

Gallic Rush said:


> I think Cain can do what he did to Dos Santos to just about any man on the planet. I have a hard time thinking of someone I don't think he could grind into the dirt.



I doubt he can do that to a prime Fedor.


----------



## Lurko (May 5, 2013)

Prime fedor was such a beast.


----------



## Tiger (May 6, 2013)

Jones at his current weight is scary, and right where he should be.

What's with you two harping on him becoming a heavyweight? If he's still champ in five+ years, then let's start having this conversation. Until then, how old is he? 25? He's not going anywhere.


----------



## Bamboo (May 6, 2013)

Law said:


> Jones at his current weight is scary, and right where he should be.
> 
> What's with you two harping on him becoming a heavyweight? If he's still champ in five+ years, then let's start having this conversation. Until then, how old is he? 25? He's not going anywhere.



He's cleaning out the LHW division, the only fighters left worth to mention is Gustaffasson and Machida.
Bones will have no problem beating either of the two, so he needs to move up to HW, have 1 or 2 tune up fights then fight Cain.


----------



## Kuya (May 6, 2013)

If Cormier drops to LHW, Jones has competition. Cormier is a Cain clone with better wrestling.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 6, 2013)

Kuya said:


> If Cormier drops to LHW, Jones has competition. Cormier is a Cain clone with better wrestling.



Yea and if Jones betas DC then he should move to heavyweight, fight with Meathead as his first should be interesting


----------



## Lurko (May 6, 2013)

Daniel and jones should fight next.


----------



## Kuya (May 6, 2013)

Dana White already said (after Cormier beat Mir) that if Cormier drops to Light Heavyweight, there's a great chance he gets an immediate title shot.


Cormier is the real deal. I honestly would pick Daniel Cormier to beat Dos Santos at Heavyweight. I would bet money on it.


----------



## Lurko (May 6, 2013)

Yeah me too, santhos weakness is wrestling.


----------



## Sanity Check (May 6, 2013)

Not sure Junior was 100% the last time he fought Cain.

He was going through a divorce, I think it did affect him.

:WOW


----------



## Lurko (May 6, 2013)

Umm the way cain beat him says otherwise..


----------



## Tiger (May 6, 2013)

I remember just several months ago, the popular opinion was that Jones was overrated, untested, not that good actually, and now no one has admitted they were dead wrong - they just leap right to "he should be heavyweight, this is ridiculous."

Have some self-awareness.

He has years of LHW fights left before he makes a move, don't be lame.


----------



## Lurko (May 6, 2013)

I never said that,  but there's not much left for him to fight in thus division.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 6, 2013)

Jones hasnt beat anyone former champion below the age of 30 except Shogun who was coming off his third ACL surgery.

Anyone reading up on Eddie Alvarez? Bellator has cost him over a million dollars. He was going to get an immediate title shot as well




> *Botter: When you first got the notice that they were matching your contract, what went through your head?*
> 
> *Alvarez:*  The way it was said is that they matched everything number for number,  dollar for dollar. And even if you did match everything that you said  you did, what you're saying to me, "We matched everything number for  number," we did everything we had to do. What he's saying is that, "Our  pay-per-view is just as great as the UFC's pay-per-view."
> 
> ...





> The timing couldn't have been  better to be a free agent.  UFC's offer didn't disappoint.  He was  offered an immediate title shot at the winner of a Dec. 8 match between  champion Benson Henderson and challenger Nate Diaz, earmarked for UFC 158  on March 16 in Montreal.  That show was headlined by Georges St-Pierre,  the UFC's biggest drawing card.  Alvarez's UFC offer included a  guaranteed pay-per-view percentage on his first show with the company.
> St-Pierre had topped 700,000  buys on every show he'd headlined fight the previous four years.  There  was no reason to believe that anything should be different.  This was  even before Nick Diaz, easily his best possible opponent to draw on pay-per-view in his weight class, was announced as his opponent.
> For his first fight, Alvarez  would make $70,000 in base pay, and another $70,000 if he won.  He'd  also get $85,000 as the first installment of a $250,000 bonus.  Bellator  matched all that in a proposed match with Chandler.
> The value in winning the UFC  title would open up all kinds of opportunities that a Bellator title  couldn't match.  Alvarez's bonuses, provided the show did 700,000 buys,  would garner him another $850,000, life-changing money.  In one night,   Alvarez would earn more than he made in his four years in Bellator.   Alvarez's pay-per-view bonus for the show would have been $1.35 million  if the show hit 900,000 buys, or $1.60 million if the show hit the  elusive 1 million mark.  One could make an argument that adding a  Henderson vs. Alvarez title match to the St-Pierre vs. Nick Diaz show  may have increased the number above what it ended up doing, because of  how rare a show is nowadays with two  title matches of that caliber.





pretty fucked up shit.


----------



## Lurko (May 6, 2013)

Hopefully eddie does well in the ufc.


----------



## Sanity Check (May 6, 2013)

I think...  Cormier had trouble cutting weight as a wrestler.  He may have done damage to his body / kidneys in a way that cutting weight could be dangerous for him.  Supposedly, its something like that preventing him from moving down to 205.

Bellator is suing a lot of people  Jonathan Brookins, Eddie Alvarez, etc.



Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Umm the way cain beat him says otherwise..



Don't know if its my imagination, but JDS' hairline looked like it was receding how it does sometimes when someone's under a lot of stress.

Its hard to say what effect it can have on someone.  Kid Yamamoto's losing streak began after his wife divorced him.  I wonder if someone somewhere did a study on the effect divorces have on athletes...

edit -- It is possible that being an elite athlete and having your wife divorce you completely saps all your power and mojo.

.


----------



## Sanity Check (May 7, 2013)

Shaq vs Jose Canseco.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 7, 2013)

Cormier was cutting to like 185 I think back in them days.

[YOUTUBE]dKS_Rnww7BI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lurko (May 7, 2013)

185 for comier is pretty low.


----------



## Gallic Rush (May 9, 2013)

Anyone else heard about the UFC ?


----------



## Bamboo (May 9, 2013)

Gallic Rush said:


> Anyone else heard about the UFC ?





What's next, banning submission moves because it can do severe injuries?


----------



## Tiger (May 9, 2013)

Guy who wrote that article proved he can use Wikipedia and google image search, but besides that he's pretty much a fucking idiot.

Getting poked in the eye is not the kind of "hurt" fighters should be expected to receive. You can blind someone permanently if you gouge their eye too severely. That's the path we're currently on. We're not talking about a broken arm that heals up in a cast and you're ready to go back in - we're talking about eyesight.



> What's next, banning submission moves because it can do severe injuries?



Anyone who thinks that article is well-written or agrees with its sentiment: Careful, because this^ is the kinda poster you're in-league with. Rampant stupidity and ignorance dripping off of that post.

No one is trying to take the impact away from MMA, and no skilled grappler will have trouble adapting to the change in gloves. The most use fighters are getting out of their open fingers are: poking people in the eyeball, holding onto shorts, and grabbing the cage. You don't submit guys with one or two of your free-moving fingers.

Even if all they did was close the fingertips so they were actual gloves instead of finger-less gloves, it would go a long way to protecting eyes. They don't need to make fighters look like ninja turtles to do that.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 9, 2013)

I would love to see him take an Jon Jones eyepoke and not complain.


----------



## Gallic Rush (May 10, 2013)

Law said:


> Even if all they did was close the fingertips so they were actual gloves instead of finger-less gloves, it would go a long way to protecting eyes.


What, you mean like gardening gloves with extra padding on the back? I think I got some of those in my tool box, lol. 

In all seriousness though I don't think that would protect the eyes that much... you got to keep the fingers together so they get blocked by the bone around the orbital socket. I think the only thing that would do is keep the nail from scratching the eye.


----------



## Sanity Check (May 10, 2013)

I don't see why they don't automatically deduct points or DQ for pushing someone away via their face.  

A glove that doesn't completely open could be the way to go.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 10, 2013)

I think they will deduct points because no glove will be safe and effective for grappling


----------



## Gallic Rush (May 10, 2013)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> I think they will deduct points because no glove will be safe and effective for grappling



Well, "they" are the referees which work for the athletic commissions... so "they" will be doing nothing if history shows anything. Big John is the only one I've seen that's pre-emptively warned a fighter that he'd deduct a point if he kept reaching with the hands open.

The UFC is trying to take it upon itself to make a change, but it's probably going to end up pissing some people off.


----------



## Kuya (May 10, 2013)

that phil davis eyepoke was a little gnarly


----------



## Majinsaga (May 10, 2013)

Shit! I haven't posted here in awhile. Now there's even a part three!


----------



## Sanity Check (May 10, 2013)

russians try to re-invent mma

[YOUTUBE]yT3qmC9PKWQ[/YOUTUBE]

they gloves they're using could be a good design to avoid eyepokes if the padded area on top of the knuckles were longer


----------



## Bamboo (May 11, 2013)

Law said:


> Guy who wrote that article proved he can use Wikipedia and google image search, but besides that he's pretty much a fucking idiot.
> 
> Getting poked in the eye is not the kind of "hurt" fighters should be expected to receive. You can blind someone permanently if you gouge their eye too severely. That's the path we're currently on. We're not talking about a broken arm that heals up in a cast and you're ready to go back in - we're talking about eyesight.
> 
> ...




I was being sarcastic dude.


----------



## Majinsaga (May 11, 2013)

Gallic Rush said:


> Anyone else heard about the UFC ?



I just can't see what they can "fix" without it looking stupid, pointless, or just fucking everything up.

I would like to add though, maybe it's me, but do the PRIDE/DREAM gloves look like they have more padding/look bigger than the gloves the UFC uses?





compare


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2013)

The gloves looks cool to me.


----------



## Sanity Check (May 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]iA4DR5knhTQ[/YOUTUBE]

was he drinking red bull?  -  red bull: gives you wings, boom


----------



## Lurko (May 13, 2013)

Damn this place is dead.


----------



## Kuya (May 13, 2013)

Not much going on in the MMA world right now. Next week though we get the Heavyweight Showdowns


----------



## Lurko (May 13, 2013)

Heavyweight meh, I've a feeling I will know who will win.


----------



## Kuya (May 13, 2013)

I'm rooting for HUNT


----------



## Lurko (May 13, 2013)

Yeah me too dos santos I don't like.


----------



## Sanity Check (May 13, 2013)

Looking forward to Vitor vs Rockhold.


----------



## Lurko (May 13, 2013)

Yeah me too, can't wait for silva vs weidman too.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 13, 2013)

Link removed

Overeem vs Browne

I got Overeem by KO


----------



## Lurko (May 13, 2013)

Yeah me too lol.


----------



## Bamboo (May 13, 2013)

Kuya said:


> I'm rooting for HUNT



Nah dude, JDS knocks him out in the 1st round.


And Cain will once again destroy Bigfoot.


----------



## Kuya (May 14, 2013)

Travis Browne knocks out Overeem in the 1st or 2nd round.


----------



## eHav (May 14, 2013)

has Hunt been cleared to fly to the US yet?


----------



## Ceasar Drake (May 16, 2013)

am i seriously the only person who think Weidman is over rated i mean after Bispings loss to Belfort they should of made it The Count vs The All American for the title shot. He does not deserve to be in the same cage as Silva


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 16, 2013)

Anderson had no other opponent.


----------



## Ceasar Drake (May 16, 2013)

should of made it bisping and weidman to see who faces him. weidman hasnt done much to earn it


----------



## Kuya (May 16, 2013)

Weidman impresses GSP.

He hasn't impressed me yet. His best opponent he defeated was Mark Munoz who had a broken foot.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 16, 2013)

@MMAjunkieJohn: Just received this from Dana White on Nate Diaz  tweet: "He will be either fined and suspended or cut for that tweet."

@NateDiaz209: I feel bad for pat Healy that they took a innocent mans  money and I think the guy who took the money is the biggest *** in the  world #sorryasslittlebitch

@arielhelwani: UFC has issued a statement on Diaz. We will post on @MMAFighting ASAP.  "Nate is currently suspended pending internal investigation " 		

poor Nate


----------



## MrE (May 17, 2013)

Haven't been here in a while, so here's some stuff I've heard lately...

GLORY is coming to New York for the first time ever. Tyrone Spong, Daniel Ghita. If you're in the area, please go, for the love of god. For the children. 

People are rumoring at Melvin Manhoef vs. Cro Cop for Road FC 12. I think it's going to happen. 

Nick Diaz is an idiot.


----------



## Tiger (May 17, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> @MMAjunkieJohn: Just received this from Dana White on Nate Diaz  tweet: "He will be either fined and suspended or cut for that tweet."
> 
> @NateDiaz209: I feel bad for pat Healy that they took a innocent mans  money and I think the guy who took the money is the biggest *** in the  world #sorryasslittlebitch
> 
> ...



lol at the bolded. No, not "poor Nate" - _fuck_ Nate. What a fucking idiot those two are. It's like...when one brother isn't doing something to threaten his career, the other one is.

Yes, they're too cool for the school, and I'm sure they could kill me where I stand..._but fuck are they stupid as dirt._

Indefinite suspension is a joke though. Pending internal investigation? Into what? There was no hidden message there, he was just being a tool. Either cut him or don't, everyone knows this "slap on the wrist" doesn't make a lick of a difference to him. He knows the UFC is run by pussies, and he can say whatever the fuck he wants to anyone who will listen...and what? Have to talk to a counselor and PR rep for a couple hours to discuss his "behavior"? He probably won't show up, and they'll lift the suspension when everyone forgets in a couple months.

It doesn't mean a thing...

But...fuck sakes "poor Nate" - yeah, what a shame he got in trouble. Poor guy.


----------



## Ippy (May 17, 2013)

"poor Nate" indeed...


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 17, 2013)

Law said:


> lol at the bolded. No, not "poor Nate" - _fuck_ Nate. What a fucking idiot those two are. It's like...when one brother isn't doing something to threaten his career, the other one is.
> 
> Yes, they're too cool for the school, and I'm sure they could kill me where I stand..._but fuck are they stupid as dirt._
> 
> ...


You dont think all the backlash over him saying the F word is a little to far? Its like Caucasians saying the N word and I get mad, even though I call them that and basically everyone. If you've ever seen 2 homosexuals fight all they do is call each other the F word, is any gay people mad for what Nate said? Maybe but alot? I doubt, I think the F word is much like the N word now.

Zuffa, LLC, owner of the Ultimate Fighting Championship?, released the following statement today:

"UFC lightweight Nate Diaz has received an immediate 90-day suspension  and $20,000 fine for violating the UFC?s fighter code of conduct. The  language used in his tweet was regrettable, offensive and inconsistent  with the values and culture of the organization, and is not tolerated. 

The money will be donated to charity."


but anyways did anyone watch the weigh ins?

this happened and boy my body is ready!
[YOUTUBE]HG8vXswYHAs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sanity Check (May 18, 2013)

The last brazil weign in was composed of 30% brazilian cameltoe x2.

This one was much tamer.  :WOW

Can't say whether Rockhold is _actually_ good or whether its his size and pressure Jacare and Kennedy had trouble with.  

Its great that they put Souza in there with another huge middleweight with good pressure similar to Rockhold, & Rockhold with a smaller but skilled stand up guy.  Questions will be answered.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 18, 2013)

Wolf tickets but fuck it

[YOUTUBE]Yh50vB_tXGg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]gl97b710yRM[/YOUTUBE]

woooo!


----------



## Tiger (May 18, 2013)

It doesn't matter how bad the tweet was.
It doesn't matter how bad weed is.

Weed's still an illegal drug, and he's not in the second grade - he knows he can't say that shit publicly. Him and his brother need to shut the fucking hell up about weed and stop acting like they're cooler than everyone. They know the rules, and continuously break them thinking nothing will ever happen to them. They then act like they're the victims and Nick gets all sensitive on camera like his feelings are hurt. Nick...You're a grown-ass man, for fuck sakes.

You don't get to say "poor Nate" and not get called out on it. He takes every opportunity to act like it's unreasonable that the most professional MMA establishment is strict on illegal substances. Sorry, kid, that's how the world of professional athletes operates...if you can't handle not smoking weed for a few months, fuck off.


----------



## Lurko (May 18, 2013)

The diaz brothers are idiots.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 18, 2013)

I enjoy the Diaz brothers and free speech and shit.

Good card so far today

Barao is out of UFC 161


----------



## Tiger (May 18, 2013)

Free speech is irrelevant when you are an employee and break your employer's rules. _Or, if you prefer_, a contractor breaking the rules of your contract.

Weed is still illegal in your country, and until that changes - they don't have a leg to stand on. They're just petulant children whining about something they can't change.

I enjoy their antics too, but more out of morbid curiosity than out of respect. Like a traffic collision on the way home from work. I can't wait to hear/see what stupidity comes out of their mouths next.

And don't assume by my stance that I think weed is a performance-enhancing substance, nor do I even believe it should be illegal- or tested for in martial arts. But it is illegal, and all illegal substances are tested for and reported. Those are the laws, the rules, and the conventions of the sport. So at the end of the day - if you or the Diaz brothers don't like it, barring rallying Congress - go elsewhere for MMA. I'm not a Dana White fanboy, in fact I think the UFC is practically as impotent as the UN when dealing with "problem children" in their organization. A 90-day suspension? _Please_.

And if the Diaz brothers and all their buddies take medicinal weed as part of a Doctor-approved anxiety-diagnosis, they wouldn't receive suspensions for it being found in their system. Let's not pretend it's anything other than they simply don't feel like not smoking it long enough to train and fight. Or in other words - doing their job.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 18, 2013)

VITOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurko (May 18, 2013)

Damn that was fast.


----------



## Early (May 18, 2013)

Vitor has really come back nicely from that loss to Jones.


----------



## Lurko (May 18, 2013)

Who knew he would do it by kicking.


----------



## eHav (May 18, 2013)

time to get everyone on trt!


----------



## Lurko (May 18, 2013)

Hell yeah gsp on trt would be fun to watch!


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 18, 2013)

Law said:


> Free speech is irrelevant when you are an employee and break your employer's rules. _Or, if you prefer_, a contractor breaking the rules of your contract.
> 
> Weed is still illegal in your country, and until that changes - they don't have a leg to stand on. They're just petulant children whining about something they can't change.
> 
> ...


I'm a massive fan of Dana, but using the word ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) isn't that punishable imo. My argument isnt about weed. I dont smoke it nor do I care if someone does, I'm not someone that thinks weed is horrible and such and such. If Nate would of called Bryan a bitch would it been the same punishment? No not at all. Honestly Bryan is a piece of shit.


----------



## Lurko (May 19, 2013)

Diaz brothe s bring a lot of trouble.


----------



## Ceasar Drake (May 19, 2013)

marijuana isn't even performance enhancing i hate when fights turn to no contests just because of that. And damn Vitor...


----------



## Ceasar Drake (May 19, 2013)

oh and i heard barao pulled out


----------



## Gallic Rush (May 19, 2013)

Lol, didn't Dana get in trouble for using the word ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in the past? Can't he have a little empathy for what a convenient insult that word is?


----------



## MrE (May 19, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> I'm a massive fan of Dana, but using the word ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) isn't that punishable imo. My argument isnt about weed. I dont smoke it nor do I care if someone does, I'm not someone that thinks weed is horrible and such and such. If Nate would of called Bryan a bitch would it been the same punishment? No not at all. Honestly Bryan is a piece of shit.



Dana calls people ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) all the time. He referred to a renowned espn journalist as "Loretta Cunt."


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 19, 2013)

Fuck Yeah Vitor 



MrE said:


> Dana calls people ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) all the time. He referred to a renowned espn journalist as "Loretta Cunt."



She was a Sherdog Journalist i believe


----------



## Lurko (May 19, 2013)

Vitor vs silva 2 would be good.


----------



## Sanity Check (May 20, 2013)

Maybe the best evidence not to believe everything Dana says.


----------



## TheGreatOne (May 22, 2013)

What are you guys' picks for 160? For the main card mine go as follows:

Cain R2 TKO. 
Hunt  split decision. 
Glover R1 KO
Maynard unanimous decision. 
Cerrone R3 TKO


----------



## Sanity Check (May 22, 2013)

*Cain Velasquez* vs Antonio Silva				
Junior Dos Santos vs *Mark Hunt* 
*Glover Teixeira* vs James Te-Huna				
*Gray Maynard* vs TJ Grant				
*Donald Cerrone* vs KJ Noons				

*Mike Pyle* vs Rick Story 			
Dennis Bermudez	vs.	*Max Holloway* 
Colton Smith vs *Robert Whittaker	* 
*Khabib Nurmagomedov* vs Abel Trujillo				

Stephen Thompson	vs.	*Nah-Shon Burrell* 
Brian Bowles vs *George Roop* 
*Jeremy Stephens* vs Estevan Payan

Could see a lot of these going either way.


----------



## Lurko (May 24, 2013)

Lol jones is the next fedor.


----------



## Kuya (May 24, 2013)

they look the same weight


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 24, 2013)

I bet Jones weighs more.


*Cain Velasquez* vs Antonio Silva				
*Junior Dos Santos* vs Mark Hunt				
*Glover Teixeira* vs James Te-Huna				
*Gray Maynard* vs TJ Grant				
*Donald Cerrone* vs KJ Noons				

Mike Pyle vs *Rick Story 			*
Dennis Bermudez	vs.	*Max Holloway* 
*Colton Smith* vs Robert Whittaker			
*Khabib Nurmagomedov* vs Abel Trujillo				

*Stephen Thompson*	vs.	Nah-Shon Burrell			
*Brian Bowles* vs George Roop			
*Jeremy Stephens* vs Estevan Payan


----------



## Kuya (May 24, 2013)

I like Glover, but Te Huna made me a fan wit dat MIB entrance 

I hope Te Huna wins by KO


----------



## Tiger (May 24, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> I bet Jones weighs more.
> 
> 
> *Cain Velasquez* vs Antonio Silva
> ...



I'm with this.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 24, 2013)

Fallon Fox the Transexual is about to fight if anyone wants a link.

HERE


----------



## Sasuke (May 25, 2013)

Hunt to be the first man to KO JDS. I believe.

Well, not really, I expect JDS to win, but that'd be super.

I don't think Cain will decimate Bigfoot this time around.


----------



## Ippy (May 25, 2013)




----------



## Arishem (May 25, 2013)

UFC 160 FB Prelims[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hBpugaWrKU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ippy (May 25, 2013)

AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

JUST BLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED!!!!!!!


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 25, 2013)




----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 25, 2013)

Man Glover may be the 1 to beat Jones.


----------



## Sengoku (May 25, 2013)

Rooting for Hunt and Cain. LETS GOOOO. :amazed


----------



## Arishem (May 25, 2013)

WAR HUNT!​


----------



## Tiger (May 25, 2013)

Man, Junior is pretty lean. 239 as a HW contender.


----------



## eHav (May 25, 2013)

jds and hunt, dont want either to loose


----------



## eHav (May 25, 2013)

WOAH

WOAH


----------



## Tiger (May 25, 2013)

Definite speed advantage for JDS, but he could get caught by a counter-punch any second.

The same punch that KO'd Cain a couple years ago, Hunt managed to recover from.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 25, 2013)

Sick fight. That brawl against the cage was nice.


----------



## eHav (May 25, 2013)

hunt already took 3 4 heavy shots like that from junior, still standing. what a chin. 

junior felt those hunt punches, took him down right after


----------



## Arishem (May 25, 2013)

Ahahahaha, that was some shit right there.


----------



## Tiger (May 25, 2013)

Whaaaaaaaaat


----------



## eHav (May 25, 2013)

damn, starting with a kick.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 25, 2013)

Junior you should of took him down you retard


----------



## Majinsaga (May 25, 2013)




----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 26, 2013)

You Mark Hunt fans ok?


----------



## Tiger (May 26, 2013)

They're talkin about my car :F


----------



## eHav (May 26, 2013)

well the main event was pretty meh


----------



## eHav (May 26, 2013)

JDS vs Cain III will be better i hope


----------



## Sengoku (May 26, 2013)

Now we just have to wait for GSP vs. Anderson and Cain vs. Jones.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 26, 2013)

Anyone suprised Cain won?


----------



## Tiger (May 26, 2013)

Sengoku said:


> Now we just have to wait for GSP vs. Anderson and Cain vs. Jones.



Neither of which will happen, but waiting is fun too.


----------



## Majinsaga (May 26, 2013)

That was probably the second fastest HW title defense ever. Still not as bad as this:


----------



## Early (May 26, 2013)

Wonder what its like for Mike Tyson to be the most relevant heavyweight in the building.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 26, 2013)

Junior is back.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 26, 2013)

Aw farewell Forrest thanks for everything.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 26, 2013)

Dos Santos-Hunt was crazy. Never was a fan of Griffin, thought someone died for a sec there with how dramatic they were making it ... Good to see he'll be doing charitable work, post retirement.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 26, 2013)

Wow JDS didnt get KO of the night? Dumb shit I love Mike Tyson but dude... just cause a dude used his hands is no where near as impressive as that kick.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 26, 2013)

Who got KO of the night? The only contenders were JDS, TJ and Cain.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 26, 2013)

Grant         .


----------



## Kuya (May 26, 2013)

The co-main event was the best fight BY FAR.

*except for the takedowns. I respect ground game, but let's get real. Nobody wants to see that shit in a Dos Santos vs. Hunt fight.

god i hope they fight again.


----------



## Ippy (May 26, 2013)

I was at the edge of my seat the entire event.

Great night of fights.

JUST BLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED!


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 26, 2013)

Mark broke his toe last night in the first.


----------



## Kuya (May 26, 2013)

The only guys I was rooting for that won were Cain and Cerrone.

Maynard, Te Huna and Hunt lost


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (May 26, 2013)

Great night 
Looking forward for FuelTV10 im hoping Verdum subs or KOs Nog, Cain/Dos Santos 3 should wait abit
dont rush it


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 26, 2013)

Why TeHuna? He had no chance.

I'm liking Glover more and more
Smashed Kingsbury chocked him out fast
Victimized Fabio the shots I heard him land made me cringe.
First man since Shogun to drop Rampage and first to do it in the UFC
Beat TeHuna effortlessly. That choke was brutal and fast true BJJ.
I think he can hang with Jones. Power in his striking to KO Jones, strong because Jones uses more power then technique, BJJ to fight and threaten off his back.

I think Gegard then Glover then GUS in that order could be great fights.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 26, 2013)

Seems that way, hope not though.


----------



## Bamboo (May 27, 2013)

Just saw Cain's girl for the first time after the fight, and she is fine.


----------



## Kuya (May 27, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Why TeHuna? He had no chance.



This is the only reason.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7naahhihSs[/YOUTUBE]



Bamboo said:


> Just saw Cain's girl for the first time after the fight, and she is fine.



Fuck yeah I would smash that fine latina ass in her orange dress and heels.


----------



## Ippy (May 27, 2013)

Thank me afterward.


----------



## Tiger (May 28, 2013)

I'm looking forward to this show in September.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 28, 2013)

What the fuck? Knee injury my ass


----------



## Sanity Check (May 29, 2013)

zingano had knee surgery

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Tiger (May 30, 2013)

Tate knew if she slammed her face into Cat's knee enough times she'd get the spot on TUF.

Well played, Miesha.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 30, 2013)

Damn Ronda got lucky, I think Cat has the stand up to stop Ronda and the ground game to keep it interesting. Also just had signed with Blackhouse so she would of had the training as well.


----------



## Tiger (May 31, 2013)

At this point, the way it seems is both Cat and Miesha are competing for spotlight and time in the octagon. Ronda didn't get lucky when Cat dropped out - Miesha did.

Neither one of them are beating Ronda. But the more they both get to hang around the main event, the better for their career.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 1, 2013)

Condit-Kampmann gonna main UFC on Fox Sports 1 August 28th. Pretty sure Condit learned from the first one, can't expect to be on your back and win on points in the UFC ... His TDD and defensive wrestling are really bad though, lol, hopefully he gets the W. At least we can expect his cardio to be a lot better than in that first fight.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 1, 2013)

Looking forward to it, always exciting to see Condit fight


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 1, 2013)

Cat standup is viscous, in blackhouse is Roger Gracie, Glover, Anderson, Machida, and the Nogs she will get drilled Arm Bar Defense.

I got Condit Dec.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 2, 2013)

Lil Nog is out of the fight with Shogun


/cries


----------



## eHav (Jun 2, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Lil Nog is out of the fight with Shogun
> 
> 
> /cries



who's there to fight shogun tho?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 2, 2013)

I have no clue.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 3, 2013)

Shogun is my 3rd favorite fighter but I'm not sure how a fight with Chael goes, he either subs him or catches him. Or Chael UD


----------



## eHav (Jun 3, 2013)

Chael would be interesting, chael cannot finish shogun, and shogun isnt bad off his back. tho a match of chael pushing shogun agaisnt the fence could be a bore


----------



## Lurko (Jun 3, 2013)

Lol chael lol.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 3, 2013)

“I’m very sad that I won’t be able to  fight at June 15. I got so much ready for this with my team of coaches. I  was crazy to fight. I had already changed my strategy, I was ready to  get in action, but the UFC told my manager that Sonnen had problems to  get a visa to fly to Canada. That’s why they cancelled the fight, and  that’s a shame. I’ll have to wait a little longer to fight again, but my  will is only getting bigger. UFC asked me to keep training, that I  would fight on August 17, at Boston. I’d like to thank the support of my  fans, they always gave me strength to train harder and fight”-Shogun


Shogun was down too.

"Tonight I was home with my team studying the fights of my new opponent  for UFC 161 when I got the sad news that Chael Sonnen can't make it to  the event. I wish to thank my fans all over the world for their love and  support. " 		

@ShogunRua
We just know that the fight against Chael Sonnen fell. I wanted to  apologize to the fans, I did what I could to fight back August 17.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 4, 2013)

Maybe Nog, but Shogun is the man. Accepted a fight against someone whos style is completely different on 12 days notice.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 8, 2013)

Good night of fights.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jun 8, 2013)

Werdum won via armbar in the 2nd.

No tap from Nog.  According to Yamasaki, it was a verbal submission.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 9, 2013)

I wonder when Nogueira will consider retiring; he hasn't beaten a Top-10 guy in nearly 4 years. He is one of the Top 5-7 greatest ever, but he's not a serious contender anymore.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 9, 2013)

He's #2 imo.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 9, 2013)

I can see him as high as #4, but I think Silva, Emelianenko, and St-Pierre have cemented themselves as being better. Silva has at worst, similar longevity but a higher peak level. Emelianenko was clearly better (consistently ranked higher throughout their primes on average), and St-Pierre has just been so consistent and dominant - better longevity imo - and he has had probably the toughest SOS (strength of schedule) out of any fighter ever.


----------



## Matariki (Jun 9, 2013)

^ I think he meant HW


----------



## Sanity Check (Jun 9, 2013)

Mario Yamasaki's one of the few refs that speak portuguese and can communicate with brazilians that don't speak english.

May have been another controversial stoppage by Yamasaki though.

First, an early stoppage on Cain vs Bigfoot 2, now another with Nog vs Werdum?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 9, 2013)

Yeah HW, dont think he is all time p4p top 10 imo.


----------



## Majinsaga (Jun 10, 2013)

It's depressing. Noguiera is really really out of his prime now. He even started balding on the top of his head. He looks like he's in his late 40's to early 50's, but he's only 37. His training on his body is really showing now. Hopefully he still has one or two matches and retires with a win.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 13, 2013)

Jon Jones vs. Alexander Gustafsson






Heart says Alex via 2nd RD KO

Mind says Jones Via 4th RD TKO or Sub


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 13, 2013)

Cain vs JDS UFC 166

JDS KO RD 1

GSP vs. Hendricks UFC 167



GSP via UD


----------



## Sanity Check (Jun 14, 2013)

Tonight - World Series of Fighting 3: Fitch vs Burkman.

Tomorrow - UFC 161: Evans vs. Henderson.

Wednesday - Bellator 96.

:WOW


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 14, 2013)

Aldo vs Pettis is off. Pettis is injured. Korean Zombie is in.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jun 15, 2013)

Wow.  Jon Fitch.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 15, 2013)

John Fitch pretender.


----------



## Ippy (Jun 15, 2013)

Burkman doing the Lord's work.


----------



## Danzio (Jun 15, 2013)

Sanguine said:


> Burkman doing the Lord's work.





Finally, Fitch went to sleep instead of us fans 


Aldo-Pettis off


----------



## Tiger (Jun 15, 2013)

Ooh Shawn Jordan. Impressive, not only the striking - but the backflip after, lol


----------



## Tiger (Jun 15, 2013)

Bright future for this Miocic guy.

Nelson was gassed in the 1st, though. Looked like he didn't really take this fight seriously. 117 strikes to Nelson's head for Miocic.


----------



## eHav (Jun 15, 2013)

came here to talk about roy vs stipe but law covered it.

roy should be a lil ashamed of his performance. his right hand will only get him so far


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Jun 16, 2013)

who's next for miocic ? Cormier or someonelse


----------



## Tiger (Jun 16, 2013)

Ceasar Drake said:


> who's next for miocic ? Cormier or someonelse



Hunt, maybe?

Or should he settle the score with Struve? Let's not forget, as good as he looked- Nelson looked equally bad. I'm looking forward to seeing more from him, for sure - but we need to see that this wasn't a flash in the pan, and moving him up too far, too fast, could stunt that growth.

Wouldn't do him any good to go get demolished by a contender because he caught Nelson on a cheeseburger week.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 16, 2013)

I want Hunt Vs Roy


----------



## Ippy (Jun 16, 2013)

Cormier is going down to LHW.


----------



## Masai (Jun 16, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> I want Hunt Vs Roy



I don't understand how this has never happened but it'd probably be the next logical step. If Hunt wants to keep going that is, i'd guess he'd be taking his career fight by fight at this point. Gonna leave a huge void for me when he leaves. Guy single handedly got me into K-1 basically.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 16, 2013)

Roy came in from TUF KO out everyone until he ran into JDS

Mark just recently got in the top 10

but now is the time if Mark wants to keep going.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 16, 2013)

Hunt vs Roy
Miocic vs Struve rematch?

Ooh, August 17th, Travis Browne vs Alistair Overeem - that's exciting.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm all in on Travis Browne, I think he's gonna be the Bronze medalist during the Cain/DosSantos era.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jun 17, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> I want Hunt Vs Roy



There's a clip on youtube where Joe Silva (matchmaker extraordinaire) didn't think Wolverine in the X-Men movies being played by Hugh Jackman was realistic.

Wolverine in the comics is 5'3.

Hugh Jackman is 6'2.

Rampage (and possibly others) hated on Joe Silva accusing him of having "small man syndrome" because he was short, etc.

I suspect Joe Silva _likes_ short guy vs tall guy fights, statistically Hunt vs Roy could be unlikely to go down...


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 18, 2013)

Lol Hendersom won that match clearly. He's a 42 year old veteran and Dana snatched the victory from him coz Dana is concerned for his safety. 

Nelson mustve underestimated Stipe. The guy knows how to dance in the ring.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 19, 2013)

Jds just mad lol.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 19, 2013)

Cain is gonna wreck JDS again lol


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 19, 2013)

JDS By KO

also heres some Bellator Action

Balotelli official website


----------



## Kuya (Jun 19, 2013)

Cain by 2nd round stoppage


----------



## Sanity Check (Jun 22, 2013)

Good to see Randy in good spirits considering he's banned from attending UFC events and can't be there when his son fights.

14 days til Weidman vs Silva.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 27, 2013)

> *Anderson Silva*: _I didn't call Dana on UFC 159. I don't even have his phone number so no, I didn't speak to him._



 Anderson is a Boss he just doesnt give a darn.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 28, 2013)

Go home Randy, you're drunk.


Also, is Bellator's TUF ripoff "Fight Master" worth watching all the way through?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 2, 2013)

Hes being modest.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 2, 2013)

Law said:


> Also, is Bellator's TUF ripoff "Fight Master" worth watching all the way through?



Some say its better than TUF.

Haven't seen it, yet.



Seiko said:


> Anderson Silva: I don't think I can beat Jon Jones



Good way to avoid a Jones superfight and kill interest in it.  

I don't think he meant he couldn't beat Jones, only that he couldn't beat Jones at 205.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 2, 2013)

Only 25% of this weekend's UFC event have been sold so far. Weidman's name can't draw flies 

WTF this is Anderson Silva here, should have been sold out already.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 2, 2013)

Who is Chris Weedman is what the casuals is asking.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 2, 2013)

Kuya said:


> Only 25% of this weekend's UFC event have been sold so far. Weidman's name can't draw flies
> 
> WTF this is Anderson Silva here, should have been sold out already.





Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Who is Chris Weedman is what the casuals is asking.



More like they remember the fights where someone with little fanfare was chased around the ring by Silva, while he taunted them, and won by being the guy standing up, rather than turtling on the mat.

And they forget when he front kick KO'd Belfort.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 3, 2013)

The fight's in Vegas, you would have thought the tickets were sold out several weeks ago.

Selling only 25% of tickets and the middleweight belt is on the line only a few days away


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't think Silva stands much of a chance against Jones. MMA is an incredibly high variance sport though, and anything can happen with luck being a big factor in fights. 

I don't know if Silva's striking style would even be that effective against Jones on the feet. Jones has those oblique kicks and can attack the lead knee when they come even close, use kicks (which a lot of Silva's opponents don't have in their arsenal anywhere close to Jones), and he throws those punches and elbows. 

A striker like Silva has to close the distance against Jones to strike effectively, and that is something he never really does because he fights from range and makes the opponent come to him. Belfort and Evans struggled a lot doing that, and they've shown to be much better at closing distance against opponents. He uses his reach very well, and it's important against grapplers, but Jones obviously has the reach advantage. Silva is a great striker, the best MMA boxer, and one of the best counter-strikers ever in MMA, very precise and efficient ... but he is exceptional at one method of striking. He isn't perfect all-around as a striker and no one does everything. Back when he was in Shooto and Pride, he used to lead and it got him taken down a lot more than his more conservative style nowadays. Chonan was even doing well against him on the feet (but Silva's style is much more suited for a cage than a ring). 

Jones can cut off the cage well, something Silva likes using - he finished Bonnar by bouncing him off the cage and kneeing him. He is also really good in the clinch. He has great trips and balance breaks with opportunities to break away and strike. Jones has the strength to get his back on the fence, push his chin with his hands to pin them in a position to create space for a technique (usually elbows). Sonnen was able to as well, so there's no reason to think Jones can't, and that's something he does every fight. 

Against Leites and Maia he just refused to lead and kept throwing those sidekicks and low kicks to get up on the scorecards. Against Jones, it should be much different. There would be a big height and reach advantage that Jones has against Silva, and he would out-point him early like how Silva does to most opponents. The clinch wouldn't be a big advantage for him like it is against most, and if Jones gets it to the ground it would be really difficult for Silva to win. I don't think he has the type of guard to be able to sweep or submit Jones, and he would get rained down with elbows. 

Basically Silva has to check the kicks and answer back with his own, all while trying to avoid the takedown. Dude's got his work cut out for him. Maybe he would focus on using his elbows, but then he risks the clinch. It would just be an uphill battle imo. I see Jones winning from Silva's guard or out-pointing him to a decision win. He isn't Sonnen; he can actually hit hard from top position and his reach will give him a lot of trouble. All of the fighters in the UFC, and especially the champs, are very skilled and there's a reason a lot of the top tier fighters cut weight. 
_ _ _ _ _

I'm not going to be able to see UFC 162, but I really hope Weidman and Edgar get the Ws.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 3, 2013)

I think Silva has a good style to fight Jones. He has the speed and power to catch Jones. Jones footwork is subpar and 0 head movement. While Anderson is the opposite, best footwork and head movement in mma. Jones doesnt have the power to threat Silva. I see Jones going wild trying to get Silva to the ground from the start leaving himself open and getting finished or the fight looking like Silva vs. Irvin. Jones leg kicks arent powerful.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 3, 2013)

Jon Jones has pretty bad kicks, really only gets away with them because of his athleticism and respect (which he may not share such huge advantages against someone like Silva). Silva doesn't need to get close to damage him at all, if anything Silva is a long range fighter.


Also, Chris Weidman isn't going to draw a lot at all. Most people will probably just think he's some journey man fighting Silva. He hasn't fought in a year, and hasn't been marketed to really be a contender or a star. He hasn't had many high profile fights either, Maia is the only person who is some what famous that he's fought. Everyone else, you would have to be a regular fan to know who the other guys he beat are.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 4, 2013)

Jones did drop Vitor Belfort with a side kick to the body.

He could get a lot of leverage from those long limbs in the way Stefan Struve did in his fights with Dave Herman and Stipe Miocic - finished both by strikes.  Jones' kicks could be powerful when he commits to them.  He usually throws them light to keep his defense tight and disciplined.

Silva hasn't looked great since his fight with Okami.

Chael landed a lot of punches and takedowns and hit Silva with a lot of elbows.

Bonnar landed some good shots and wasn't outclassed or out of the fight until Silva landed that knee.

I think Silva has to step up his game if he's going to beat Weidman.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 4, 2013)

Silva always fights from range and makes his opponent come to him, that's my point. He does his work against MWs with a reach advantage against most, which he uses very well. Jones has him beat by around 7 inches and is someone, since joining Jackson, has learned to use his reach proficiently against better strikers than Silva has faced. 

Jones will have to fight on the feet the same way he always does by attacking the lead knee, and I think you're underrating his kicks. He gets away with mistakes because of his reach and spacing, but he still has that as an advantage. Silva won't be able to strike "effectively" against Jones the way he did against Maia, Sonnen I, Leites, etc. by throwing long jabs, sidekicks, or low kicks. I just don't see how Silva would be at an advantage striking at range against Jones. Whoever controls the range controls the fight, and both guys do that as well as anyone. A fighter who relies on his reach, height, and size would be going up against someone who massively outmatches him in all of those areas.

Silva could try doing what Machida did by backing up and running while maintaining distance for a power punch when Jones over-commits. The problem with that which was shown in the Machida fight was that he risked the clinch. Machida is very similar to Silva in his use of footwork to take away takedown attempts, and Jones still moved him onto the fence with a slip and clinch. No reason to assume he couldn't do the same to Silva, who has been moved to the fence by a lot of fighters.

I just remembered a moment where Silva initiated the offence against Griffin. Watching the gif he pressured him back and hit him with a right hook as Griffin was circling out. There's no reason to assume Jones would make the same motion, since he wants to clinch with Silva. Plus for whatever reason, Griffin spent most of his career as a striker when he had so little speed and power.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 5, 2013)

No Fight Master this week. What an outrage!


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 5, 2013)

Vitor has always struggled with kicks look at his fight with Saku and uh Silva.

The Weigh In staredown was just epic as fuck. I'm excited for tomorrow!

edit:

Chris: I think he is scared let me get closer
Anderson: Really bro?
Chris: Oh shit lol


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Jul 6, 2013)

lol awesome weigh ins

Weidman backed up when Silva moved forward

Cant wait for Silva to tko him tmr


----------



## Tiger (Jul 6, 2013)

Weidman backed up when Silva kissed him, lol

Ah people reading way too much into nothing.


----------



## Shinji (Jul 6, 2013)

So after Weidman gets knocked out by Silva, can Dana finally make a dam superfight?

Silva vs. GSP at a catchweight 

Silva wants no part of Jon Jones


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 6, 2013)

After The Shang Tsung of MMA claims another Soul tonight he will fight Bisping in england. GSP wants shit to do with Anderson. Jones still has at least 3 more fights at LHW (Gus, Glover, Cormier, maybe Lyoto)


----------



## Tiger (Jul 6, 2013)

No one should be looked down on for not being keen on fighting the champion of the weight class above them.

GSP doesn't like his chances against Silva, and Silva doesn't like his chances against Jones.

And how do you choose which one happens? Seems like fans have a more inflated pride for their favorite fighters than the fighters themselves sometimes.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 6, 2013)

The 2 man that has been champions before the other even started fighting?


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 6, 2013)

never seen weidman fight

how much of a threat is he to silva?


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jul 6, 2013)

Eeeeeeeeeeeh, I dunno. I mean, it's Anderson. If it goes to the ground Weidman has a legitimate chance of submitting Silva, but I still think that's a big if.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 6, 2013)

GSP special announcement: Will be fighting Hendricks in Vegas


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 7, 2013)

Fuck my heart is beating so fast.


----------



## Matariki (Jul 7, 2013)

What the fuck


----------



## Tiger (Jul 7, 2013)

FUCK YEAH, serves him fucking right!!!!!


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 7, 2013)

Lol                  .


----------



## Matariki (Jul 7, 2013)

What the hell was he doing


----------



## Tiger (Jul 7, 2013)

Seiko said:


> What the hell was he doing



Being a fucking douche-bag. Like usual.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 7, 2013)

.


----------



## Shinji (Jul 7, 2013)

lol i guess GSP was right, Silva wouldn't beat Weidman


----------



## Tiger (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm so happy right now, lol

I didn't care who won before the fight started, but I'm so glad Weidman won.


----------



## Harard (Jul 7, 2013)

That's what you get for being cocky. He probably would have won that fight if he wasn't clowning out there.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 7, 2013)

What a strange fight.


----------



## Early (Jul 7, 2013)

YOU AINT FUCKING ALI, THATS WHAT YOU GET BITCH. USA USA USA

Seriously. Respect your opponent always. Doesn't matter if you're the GOAT,

WOW WEIDMAN RETIRED HIM

EDIT: orrrrr not?

lol k. Go fight Jon Jones and get KTFO'D at 205


----------



## Tiger (Jul 7, 2013)

No not retired, sounds like what he's saying is he'll be up for super-fights now, because he doesn't NEED to be the champion again.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh my God. I really cannot believe what just happened. Wow I'm speechless


----------



## Lurko (Jul 7, 2013)

How did Silva lose?


----------



## Matariki (Jul 7, 2013)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> How did Silva lose?



He wouldn't stop goofing around and got caught


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jul 7, 2013)

Harard said:


> That's what you get for being cocky. He probably would have won that fight if he wasn't clowning out there.



He doesn't fight any other way. Watch his sparring, same looseness. Built a career on superior reflexes and speed (which he still has a good deal of, just not enough). Caught up to him like it catches up to a lot of seemingly unbeatable fighters.


----------



## Early (Jul 7, 2013)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> How did Silva lose?



Got knocked the Fuck out while showboating.

Not easy to get away with it with someone who isn't giving up the reach advantage.


EDIT:

Jon Jones is now the undisputed P4P best in the world trolololololol


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 7, 2013)

This sucks    .


----------



## Shozan (Jul 7, 2013)

fuck off Silva! sooo happy!


----------



## Sine (Jul 7, 2013)

Finally wrapped up the Mignolet deal


----------



## eHav (Jul 7, 2013)

what the fuck anderson.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 7, 2013)

Sorry but I'm so happy anderson won , he is the biggest showboat in the world.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 7, 2013)

I still want gsp vs silva though.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 7, 2013)

shiner said:


> Finally wrapped up the Mignolet deal



[sp][/sp]


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 7, 2013)

still want to see a super fight. this meant nothing.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 7, 2013)

Chris Weidman suprised me.


----------



## Harard (Jul 7, 2013)

Gallic Rush said:


> *He doesn't fight any other way*. Watch his sparring, same looseness. Built a career on superior reflexes and speed (which he still has a good deal of, just not enough). Caught up to him like it catches up to a lot of seemingly unbeatable fighters.



Oh, I'm not disagreeing with this, but he took it on a whole other level tonight. Reminds me of his fight with Maia.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 7, 2013)

You lose the first rd then you do that? I'm shocked he did that mostly. He stuffed a takedown and I saw the end, not like that.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 7, 2013)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> How did Silva lose?



Another angle.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks love seeing that.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 7, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Another angle.



 that first punch in the gif


SMH


----------



## Shozan (Jul 7, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Big Foot > Emelianenko > Silva



fixed!


----------



## Early (Jul 7, 2013)

He probably should fight Roy Jones Jr, he already suffered a crushing defeat.

Then again, Roy would knock his arse out.


Yeah, they should fight.


----------



## Matariki (Jul 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8zXWq1n3i8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 7, 2013)

Man, I can't freakin wait until I get back home from vacation to rub this in the faces of my friends who are Silva fanboys. I wish I could have seen their reactions when he got dropped, ahahaa.

Smh at people saying Silva just clowned like he wants to get KO'd in front of millions with his family and friends watching like that. I even made a post a couple pages ago how Silva was great at the type of stirking he does, but he's by no means a perfect or all-around great striker. Silva struck like that against Griffin, Maia, Leites, etc. Unfortunately for him Weidman is a good striker, brought the pressure and threat of TDs, didn't fall for the traps, and capitalized.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 7, 2013)

Weidman is my dog.


----------



## Shinji (Jul 7, 2013)

Silva beats Weidman if he is not showboating tho, Silva had a clear hand speed advantage if they stayed upright.

Still want a superfight, Jon Jones would beat that ass tho. Hence GSP vs Silva would be more competitive I believe.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jul 7, 2013)

I don't like Vitor, but he could probably beat Weidman based on Weidmans striking tonight. I also still wonder if Chael can out wrestle him. 
I want my man Jacare Souza to win that belt back for his training partner Silva though! Jacare could do it too


----------



## Lurko (Jul 7, 2013)

Yeah jon jones is too much for silva, get gso vs silva going.


----------



## Harard (Jul 7, 2013)

> I even made a post a couple pages ago how Silva was great at the type of stirking he does, but he's by no means a perfect or *all-around great striker*



Silva not an all around great striker? Surely you jest.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 7, 2013)

Shinji said:


> Silva beats Weidman if he is not showboating tho, Silva had a clear hand speed advantage if they stayed upright.
> 
> Still want a superfight, Jon Jones would beat that ass tho. Hence GSP vs Silva would be more competitive I believe.



And why would Weidman stand upright with Silva for that long? He was circling away, changing his body positioning and angles after crosses/hooks, and cut him off at the cage. Silva's feet at the end were in no position to counter back and if Weidman misses that left he would have probably shot and easily taken him down. He took the 1st round too, and Silva's guard is not really special. Weidman actually hurt him with some ground-and-pound in the 1st and avoided being in a body triangle which Silva mostly uses as defence against GnPers while tying their hands. It would be a shame if people remember this as Silva "letting Weidman win" or some bs like that. Weidman fought smart and had a great game-plan, not sure how he would do in the championship rounds if it got there. Silva was overconfident and it cost him against a well-rounded fighter who is solid in all areas.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Jul 7, 2013)

HELL YES!

Regarding the other fights, really hated to see Siver lose


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 7, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Man, I can't freakin wait until I get back home from vacation to rub this in the faces of my friends who are Silva fanboys. I wish I could have seen their reactions when he got dropped, ahahaa.
> 
> Smh at people saying Silva just clowned like he wants to get KO'd in front of millions with his family and friends watching like that. I even made a post a couple pages ago how Silva was great at the type of stirking he does, but he's by no means a perfect or all-around great striker. Silva struck like that against Griffin, Maia, Leites, etc. Unfortunately for him Weidman is a* good striker*, brought the pressure and threat of TDs, didn't fall for the traps, and capitalized.



Look at that front punch and tell me thats a good striker.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 7, 2013)

Harard said:


> Silva not an all around great striker? Surely you jest.



Nah, his fights against Maia, Leites, Cote, resembled anything but an all-around great striker. Anderson Silva HATES to lead, and it clearly showed in this fight. Weidman did not fall for it.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 7, 2013)

Weidman beat Silva fair in square.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jul 7, 2013)

People really think the fight was fixed! Wow. They keep bringing up how Silva was not acting like his usual self before the fight. I mean, I don't think the fix was in, but I found that strange too


----------



## Harard (Jul 7, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Nah, his fights against Maia, Leites, Cote, resembled anything but an all-around great striker. Anderson Silva HATES to lead, and it clearly showed in this fight. Weidman did not fall for it.



Name be a better striker than Silva.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 7, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Look at that front punch and tell me thats a good striker.



Dude, you can't look at one punch to say a guy isn't a good striker. Look at how Silva avoided it, and Weidman immediately moving his hips and feet for the left hook. Weidman has a very hybrid striking game and he adopts stances that confuse guys on whether he will either shoot a take-down or throw a strike with his weight forward. His range and wrestling stance is unique in how he mixes it up, and his ring craft looks more impressive after every fight. Btw, in his fight with Uriah Hall, he ran straight out into a left hook because he couldn't give himself room to move back and he didn't protect himself well as he circled out. It wasn't exactly the same as Silva but he put him in a similarly bad position. I'm not saying he's a technical boxer or kick-boxer, or even a great striker, but he's a good striker. Machida is a pretty sloppy boxer/kick-boxer but he's one of the best strikers in MMA, and no I'm not trying to compare Weidman's striking to Machida's.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 7, 2013)

Harard said:


> Name be a better striker than Silva.



He's arguably the best striker in MMA. Machida is right there too. MMA isn't a perfect sport dude, guys make a lot of mistakes in their striking. It's about specializing and playing to your strengths and putting your opponents in bad positions. Silva is probably the best counter-puncher ever in MMA, but there are deficiencies in his game.

Silva backpedals for much of a fight, waits for an opponent to over-commit and charge him, then Silva back-steps or remains in a strong position for counter punches. His greatest flaw is his refusal to engage first much of the time. If an opponent doesn't lead (like Weidman, Maia, Cote), Silva won't make anything happen. He will simply dance around and land non-committal strikes. 

GSP tends to get underrated for his striking. He out-struck Condit and out-boxed Diaz in his last 2 fights. JDS is the best offensive boxer ever in MMA, and one of the best strikers. Pettis has amazing ring craft and is an amazing striker in his own right. For what it's worth, I think Fedor Emelianenko from 2000-2006 is arguably the best all-around striker MMA has seen. He wasn't as good at one type of striking as Silva or Machida, but he had a more varied attack for different opponents. It's about effectiveness.

I was too excited to see my boy pick up the W, but just rewatched the fight, and noticed that Weidman doubled up on punches with one hand and that confused Silva, as he couldn't roll with or anticipate it in time. Instead he rolled right into that left hook leading to that the KO. I don't think any of his opponents tried that or have the skills to be able to pull that off. He out-smarted Silva, won the first round, and gave him his only knockout loss of his career. Hangman!


----------



## Harard (Jul 7, 2013)

Who said anything about MMA being a perfect sport. Fact of the matter is, right now Silva is the best striker in MMA (and it's not really arguable either) thus making him a great striker.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 7, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> *Dude, you can't look at one punch to say a guy isn't a good striker.* Look at how Silva avoided it, and Weidman immediately moving his hips and feet for the left hook. Weidman has a very hybrid striking game and he adopts stances that confuse guys on whether he will either shoot a take-down or throw a strike with his weight forward. His range and wrestling stance is unique in how he mixes it up, and his ring craft looks more impressive after every fight. Btw, in his fight with Uriah Hall, he ran straight out into a left hook because he couldn't give himself room to move back and he didn't protect himself well as he circled out. It wasn't exactly the same as Silva but he put him in a similarly bad position. I'm not saying he's a technical boxer or kick-boxer, or even a great striker, but he's a good striker. Machida is a pretty sloppy boxer/kick-boxer but he's one of the best strikers in MMA, and no I'm not trying to compare Weidman's striking to Machida's.


Yes you can lol. Its not a name for that punch, a backfist? lol


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 7, 2013)

Is it me or the Fox cards look better than the upcoming PPVs?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 7, 2013)

Anderson has everything, knees, elbows, punches and kicks? The fuck is an all around striker bro? Because he isnt an aggressive striker? I guess Floyd isnt an all around boxer because he isnt aggressive


----------



## Shinji (Jul 7, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> And why would Weidman stand upright with Silva for that long? He was circling away, changing his body positioning and angles after crosses/hooks, and cut him off at the cage. Silva's feet at the end were in no position to counter back and if Weidman misses that left he would have probably shot and easily taken him down. He took the 1st round too, and Silva's guard is not really special. Weidman actually hurt him with some ground-and-pound in the 1st and avoided being in a body triangle which Silva mostly uses as defence against GnPers while tying their hands. It would be a shame if people remember this as Silva "letting Weidman win" or some bs like that. Weidman fought smart and had a great game-plan, not sure how he would do in the championship rounds if it got there. Silva was overconfident and it cost him against a well-rounded fighter who is solid in all areas.



People are gonna presume Silva lost this fight more so than Weidman won it. I just did not see enough from Weidman to say that he can ground and pound his way to a decision for 5 rounds because Silvas defense is good enough to not take any "real" damage on the ground. The reason I feel Silva would win is probably because of how overly outrageous he was with his showboating lol. However, it was clear if the fight stayed upright Silva had the advantage with the speed of his striking abilities. When Anderson went on the offensive late in the first round all Weidman could do was backpedal, and hope he did not get hit. The showboating attributed to this loss.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 7, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> GSP special announcement: Will be fighting Hendricks in Vegas


I was actually right


----------



## Nic (Jul 7, 2013)

you Silva fanboys are cute.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 7, 2013)

Cub Swanson was awesome
Frankie Edgar 
Mark Munoz 

Anderson Dumbfuck Silva 
deserved to lose, respect your opponent homie.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jul 7, 2013)

Silva got caught.. Well that's something you don't see every day.. 

Even after Weidman won I didn't particularly feel impressed by his performance.. Yeah, he knocked out Silva, that in and of itself is impressive, but it didn't feel like he outfought him, rather that against improbable odds his swinging worked out in his favor. Mostly because Anderson was overdoing his cockyness..

Hand's down is one thing, so long if he stays focussed and keeps moving..
But constantly pretending to be hurt and sarcastically "shaking from fear" or whatever that was.. I never liked it in any of his fights and he paid for it this time..

I'm curious to see them in a rematch where Anderson doesn't handicap himself with nonsense but fights like it's his first title fight against Franklin and he's got something to prove.. 

Silva with his hands up and no nonsense. Can't see Weidman (or anyone else for that matter) winning against that.. But hey, I couldn't really see him winning this either so who knows.. xD


----------



## Kuya (Jul 7, 2013)

i forgot to add that Barbosa impressed me again. he had a little hiccup in the past year, but i got faith in that kid.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jul 7, 2013)

Silva doesn't want a rematch. This fight was so damn weird I swear, I'm starting to see why people are saying Silva took a dive


----------



## Gallic Rush (Jul 7, 2013)

Heh, all the lil' gremlin people that said "does Weidman even have a chance" now shitting on Silva for fighting the exact same way he always does.


----------



## Nic (Jul 7, 2013)

honestly, it will do Silva some good to be knocked down a peg.  He needed to lose.


----------



## Harard (Jul 7, 2013)

Meh, it's not like he's getting any younger, lol.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 7, 2013)

I didn't see Silva showboating as arrogance, (Okay maybe a little) so much as trying to bait his opponent and lure him in for the strike.

Problem was, Weidman caught on pretty quick, and combined with him being younger and faster, you do the math.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 7, 2013)

Nihonjin said:


> Silva got caught.. Well that's something you don't see every day..
> 
> Even after Weidman won I didn't particularly feel impressed by his performance.. Yeah, he knocked out Silva, that in and of itself is impressive, but it didn't feel like he outfought him, rather that against improbable odds his swinging worked out in his favor. Mostly because Anderson was overdoing his cockyness..
> 
> ...



At the time of the knockout, Weidman was ahead in all scoring categories. Whether he was doing so in a dominant, impressive fashion doesn't really matter.



Gallic Rush said:


> Heh, all the lil' gremlin people that said "does Weidman even have a chance" now shitting on Silva for fighting the exact same way he always does.



^ This. That is how Silva fights, and it's not because he doesn't respect his opponent. You'll notice once Silva started taunting him, he stopped going for takedowns, and kept standing instead. That should have been to Silva's advantage, and he simply got caught.



Harard said:


> Meh, it's not like he's getting any younger, lol.



It would be cool if one of these days, when someone makes this comment, I could respond with "Actually, he _is_ getting younger!"



Kagekatsu said:


> I didn't see Silva showboating as arrogance, (Okay maybe a little) so much as trying to bait his opponent and lure him in for the strike.
> 
> Problem was, Weidman caught on pretty quick, and combined with him being younger and faster, you do the math.



Weidman had been preparing for this exact thing for weeks, having sparring partners mimic Silva's taunting nature, and preparing himself not to let it get under his skin.

What I honestly saw was Silva made an error in distance judgment. Weidman had a half fucking inch reach advantage on Silva. That half inch was the difference between one more dodge and a knockout.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 7, 2013)

I hope they have a rematch just so weidman can beat him again and silva fan stop making excuses.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 7, 2013)

I rather have gsp vs silva though.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 7, 2013)

Barbosa, I want him to be champ. Same with Cub.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 7, 2013)

That poster was cursed like fuck.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 7, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> That poster was cursed like fuck.



One champ remaining!


----------



## Shinji (Jul 7, 2013)

lyoto was my fav, but he literally has no shot of beating Jon Jones, his reach is too much for lyotos style.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 9, 2013)

ANDERSON KNOWS 



















We need a Nike emoticon.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 9, 2013)

Law said:


> One champ remaining!


Hendricks KO


Shinji said:


> lyoto was my fav, but he literally has no shot of beating Jon Jones, his reach is too much for lyotos style.


His style is quite good for Jones that leaping in and out style can make up for the reach.


TerminaTHOR said:


> ANDERSON KNOWS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How to be the GOAT


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Kuya (Jul 9, 2013)

good thing about Weidman being champ, is he hasn't fought that many of the top contenders. so there's a lot of interesting fights left.

seriously though, i don't think any of them besides a re-motivated and passionate Silva beats him. Silva will seriously need to reconsider his training for their rematch, because he can not fuick around with how dangerous Chris is.
Weidman might be the next Matt Hughes type champ. I hated him for beating chubby fat version of Munoz a year ago, but he's growing on me.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 9, 2013)

The July 27th card is weak as fuck but is a free card so can't complain. UFC 163 looks Ok but definitely not worth buying.

UFC on Fox 1 in Boston looks insane. Chael Sonnen vs. Shogun Rua as the main event and you have Overeem, Faber, Hall, Samman, Brown and even the Facebook Prelims could be good. 

The August 28 card is decent but UFC 164 is looking meh. 

The September 4 card is up to a promising start.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 9, 2013)

man, i honestly don't know who to choose for the Sonnen v. Rua fight lol

that might be a really good match actually.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm pulling for Chael Sonnen. Maybe if Jones moves to Heavyweight, he might have a chance to get a belt and retire.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 9, 2013)

I think Chael would prob beat Shogun at this point in their careers. Shogun is way too inconsistent and unconditoned for a work horse like Chael. I haven't seen Chael's LHW fight, so I don't know what he looks like at 205, but I'm pretty sure he has a bigger frame than Rua regardless.


Too bad Matt Serra never had another fight after the Lytle fight. He's my favorite fighter after Silva, he was always exciting and a great personality. He could have had a much greater career if he dieted better and stayed at LW.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 10, 2013)

Jake Ellenberger vs. Rory McDonald is an underrated fight coming up.

Both are top contenders and they absolutely hate each other. Talking so much shit on twitter


----------



## Masai (Jul 10, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I think Chael would prob beat Shogun at this point in their careers. Shogun is way too inconsistent and unconditoned for a work horse like Chael. I haven't seen Chael's LHW fight, so I don't know what he looks like at 205, but I'm pretty sure he has a bigger frame than Rua regardless.



I hate to agree with this  since Shogun's always been one of my favorites but i have to. Seeing him fight you get the feeling that his body doesn't allow him to train the way he wants to anymore and his cardio has been a mess ever since he entered the UFC basically. I'm not sure starting UDL was the best choice on his part.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 11, 2013)

damn the Brendan Schaub vs. Matt Mitrione is cancelled 

i don't care for either fighter. its just always fun to see a heavyweight knock another heavyweight the fuck out.


----------



## Matariki (Jul 11, 2013)

Oh well. Maybe Schaub can pass the time with a Metamoris fight


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2013)

When is the Rousey/Tate fight?


----------



## Kuya (Jul 11, 2013)

end of the year.
Silva Weidman II will likely replace it as the Main Event.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 11, 2013)

Having Silva vs. Weidman II and Rousey vs. Tate II on the same card will have Dana fapping for months. 

I was watching Fight Master last night and the guy got DQ because of a cut on his eye. In the Ultimate Fighter guys enter the show even with cuts. I thought it was BS that a guy who fought and won to enter the house lost his chance cause of a cut.

Also if Silva doesn't get a rematch then Vitor should get the shot. Dana needs to stop doing stupid bullshit and give the fighter what they deserve. If Vitor is #2 after Silva, he should be next in line for the belt.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 11, 2013)

Weidman can be champ for a while. He looks like he trains harder than most of the top 10 guys and it also seems like he has a really strong base/core. Combine that with his elite wrestling, patience and always willing to follow the gameplan. He can rule the middleweight division for at least a few years.

Part of me still believes Silva CAN win. This is going to be the biggest rematch EVER in MMA.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh Miesha!

NSFW:
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lurko (Jul 12, 2013)

I hit that lol.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 12, 2013)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I'd hit that lol.



FTFY.

Rousey's hotter, but Tate's no slouch.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Kuya (Jul 13, 2013)

I wanna see Weidman vs. Vitor!


----------



## martryn (Jul 13, 2013)

> 2:00 - fan tries to pull 'real talk' on Chael.



Hilarious.  I bought Chael's book, and it's a fantastic read.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 13, 2013)

Dana mad as fuck that his champ just lost. Made the rematch official in December.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 13, 2013)

Shozan said:


> Dana mad as fuck that his champ just lost. Made the rematch official in December.



No, he's really really happy that Silva lost.

He's already said "This will be the biggest fight in UFC history".

Silva avenging an upset loss, and Rousey on the same card. Dana will probably expect Brock Lesnar level ppv buys.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 13, 2013)

Silva KO Rd 2
Rousey Sub Rd 1


----------



## Kuya (Jul 14, 2013)

Henderson needs to be more aggressive in the rematch wit Pettis. He can't score points, because i believe Pettis will outscore him again.


----------



## Shozan (Jul 14, 2013)

Kuya said:


> No, he's really really happy that Silva lost.
> 
> He's already said "This will be the biggest fight in UFC history".
> 
> Silva avenging an upset loss, and Rousey on the same card. Dana will probably expect Brock Lesnar level ppv buys.



nah, we all knew he was building a Silva vs. GSP sometime in the future. That will had be the blockbuster of the Millenium for the MMA. Now, even if Silva reconquer the championship, that match is stained.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Tiger (Jul 14, 2013)

Shozan said:


> nah, we all knew he was building a Silva vs. GSP sometime in the future. That will had be the blockbuster of the Millenium for the MMA. Now, even if Silva reconquer the championship, that match is stained.



The only way the UFC is going to get Silva vs GSP or Silva vs Jones is if Silva isn't the champ. I'm sure no matter what happens, the real winner is Dana White. He's not lying awake at night worrying whether he'll still be swimming in vaults of gold coins the next day...cuz he's falling asleep on those gold coins.


----------



## Ippy (Jul 14, 2013)

Invicta delivered yet again.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 14, 2013)

martryn said:


> Hilarious.  I bought Chael's book, and it's a fantastic read.



He says funny things about it @ 1:00.


----------



## martryn (Jul 15, 2013)

> I can't believe I read Obama's book, but not Chael's.



Chael's book is coherent, but chaotic.  He'll rant for three or four pages about something, and then turn around and completely switch gears.  The result is something that you can't really read all the way through in one go, despite being only 220 pages long, but rather something you can pick up, read a chapter in 20 minutes, and then come back to it a few hours later.

And it is hilarious and you can tell it's him from the writing.  But he also talks very candidly about his money laundering and the scandal with testosterone.  I think the best chapters are his take on politics, though, as well as his opinion of other fighting styles, movies, and walk-out songs.


----------



## Submission Fighter (Jul 16, 2013)

Seiko said:


> Lol, Sonnen is the favorite? I might put some money on Shogun



Shogun; suspect knee, weak defensive wrestling, 8 month layoff, suspect cardio.

Sonnen; outmatched by 2 P4P kingpins, other than that he's as flawless as you can get without being a P4P fighter.


----------



## Submission Fighter (Jul 17, 2013)

Seiko said:


> flawless, except for 8 losses by submission and no good wins at 205.



Shogun has 2 losses by submission.... pretty disappointed for a BJJ black belt. 

Sonnen's grappling has been looking amazing since his triangle loss to Anderson Silva.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 17, 2013)

Submission Fighter said:


> Shogun has 2 losses by submission.... pretty disappointed for a BJJ black belt.
> 
> Sonnen's grappling has been looking amazing since his triangle loss to Anderson Silva.




Rua was choked out by Babalu in his 4th or 5th fight. Babalu was older and had more advance jiu jitsu (Chael Sonnen has been submitted by far worse).

Second fight, Griffin submitted him, but it was after he beat Rua and tired him out. It's not like he truly out grappled him.

Chael Sonnen's achilies heel has always been grappling. He detest jiu jitsu, and it shows. So many times when Chael has been on top dominating someone, then he gets swept to his back or trapped in an arm bar.


----------



## Submission Fighter (Jul 17, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Rua was choked out by Babalu in his 4th or 5th fight. Babalu was older and had more advance jiu jitsu (Chael Sonnen has been submitted by far worse).
> 
> Second fight, Griffin submitted him, but it was after he beat Rua and tired him out. It's not like he truly out grappled him.
> 
> Chael Sonnen's achilies heel has always been grappling. He detest jiu jitsu, and it shows. So many times when Chael has been on top dominating someone, then he gets swept to his back or trapped in an arm bar.



Don't be naive, he trains BJJ and always has- his triangle choke losses have resulted from his psychological issues. 

He's been consulting a sports psychiatrist to fix it and been training with the world's best BJJ coaches to improve- and he has. 

Since his first loss to Anderson he effortlessly choked out Brian Stann, took the back of Michael Bisping and got into full mount against Silva. 

He displayed high-level BJJ in all 3 of those fights. 

Also, Rua isn't the type of fighter to pull out a submission when he's getting trashed for most of the fight, he hasn't displayed a lot of heart in MMA- if he's not winning a fight he's probably not coming back.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 17, 2013)

Submission Fighter said:


> Don't be naive, he trains BJJ and always has- his triangle choke losses have resulted from his psychological issues.


Who said he didn't train in jiu jitsu lol?

He's been choked out because he has no talent for Jiu Jitsu. Nothing psychological about it. He's been like that his entire career.



> He's been consulting a sports psychiatrist to fix it and been training with the world's best BJJ coaches to improve- and he has.


I'd hope he'd train to improve, why else would you train?

He's 36 years old and has lost damn near 10 times by submission, one time costing him the UFC gold. He's not going to become a different fighter. 



> Since his first loss to Anderson he effortlessly choked out Brian Stann,


Stann has no ground game.



> took the back of Michael Bisping


Not really impressive, Bisping isn't much a grappler.



> and got into full mount against Silva.


Meh.

And it is his defensive which is shitty. 





> Also, Rua isn't the type of fighter to pull out a submission when he's getting trashed for most of the fight, he hasn't displayed a lot of heart in MMA- if he's not winning a fight he's probably not coming back.



Vs Machida, Henderson and Nogueria - he displayed no heart? Win or lose, I don't understand how you can question his heart. If he has the stamina to go, he will go.


----------



## Submission Fighter (Jul 17, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Who said he didn't train in jiu jitsu lol?
> 
> He's been choked out because he has no talent for Jiu Jitsu. Nothing psychological about it. He's been like that his entire career.



You suggested that he doesn't take it seriously.



> He's 36 years old and has lost damn near 10 times by submission, one time costing him the UFC gold. He's not going to become a different fighter.



Except that he already is.



> Stann has no ground game.



Watch his WEC fights and tell me that.



> Not really impressive, Bisping isn't much a grappler.



He neutralized Rashad's top control, overall he's not too shabby.



> Vs Machida, Henderson and Nogueria - he displayed no heart? Win or lose, I don't understand how you can question his heart. If he has the stamina to go, he will go.



Machida wasn't controlling him, it was a competitive fight back to back so there was no comeback to make. 

He got full-mount on Henderson in the 5th round but he didn't go for the kill and paid for it. 

He was beating Nogueira minus the 1 knock down. 

If he had heart he wouldn't have gave Forrest an easy RNC- you said it yourself. 

You think Anderson wasn't tired when he came from behind against Sonnen? 

Shogun's an overrated can, and Sonnen will expose him for it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 17, 2013)

Brian Stann has a good ground game because of his work in the WEC? (which he was hardly a savant, and the WEC LHW division was rubbish) You must have really low standards for who has a good ground game in the UFC.


----------



## Submission Fighter (Jul 17, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Brian Stann has a good ground game because of his work in the WEC? (which he was hardly a savant, and the WEC LHW division was rubbish) You must have really low standards for who has a good ground game in the UFC.



To submit him is an impressive feat- that's the point; it demonstrates Sonnen's improvement. 

Not only that but he choked him out in Stann's career peak.


----------



## Mangeykou Byakugan (Jul 18, 2013)

Man. Second half of 2013 UFC events are crazy!!

We might see the belt change hands 4-5 times

*Hendricks* v GSP
Bendo v *Pettis*
Velaquez v *Dos Santos*
Weidman v *Silva*

My picks in bold

IMO Jones, Aldo, Rousey, Johnson are safe

Barao is 50/50


----------



## Submission Fighter (Jul 18, 2013)

Mangeykou Byakugan said:


> Man. Second half of 2013 UFC events are crazy!!
> 
> We might see the belt change hands 4-5 times
> 
> ...



Hendricks by UD
Bendo by UD
Velasquez by UD
Weidman by submission


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 18, 2013)

*Johnson *V Moraga Via UD
*Aldo *V Zombie Via KO
*Shogun *V Sonnen Via KO
*Condit *V Kampmann Via TKO
Bendo v *Pettis* Via UD
*GSP *V Hendricks via UD
*Teixera *V Bader Via KO or Sub
Velaquez v *Dos Santos* Via KO
*Jones *V Gustafsson Via Sub
*Rousey *V Tate Via Sub
Weidman v *Silva *Via KO


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Yak (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 18, 2013)

Yak said:


> Redneck Jiu Jutsu is more like Jiu Jutsu without the sports aspect of it



I like it.


----------



## Yak (Jul 18, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I like it.



I hated being on the receiving end of this shit. Seriously, some of it was just nasty. Especially something like shown in the video. Squeezing your jaw or your skull in general can generate some really nasty pressure, it feels like they put your face in a steam pressure cooker. Minus the heat. Thought my eyeballs would pop out 

Haven't tuned in on UFC for quiite some time so I don't even know what's up currently since I am on and off watching from time to time. Any major things worth knowing from, say, the last three months or so? I only heard now that Anderson Silva lost against Weidman, didn't get to watch the fight though. How did it happen?


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 18, 2013)

Yak said:


> Any major things worth knowing from, say, the last three months or so? I only heard now that Anderson Silva lost against Weidman, didn't get to watch the fight though. How did it happen?



Weidman got Silva down early in the 1st.  Landed good ground and pound.  Silva got to his feet and for whatever reason, showboated 10 times more recklessly and disrespectfully than at any point in his career.

Silva stood with his back against the fence, stuffed Weidman's next takedown attempt with ease.  Feinted, drove Weidman back landed leg kicks.  

While Silva was showboating, Weidman threw an awkward and weak right jab from southpaw.  Silva over-reacted to it.  Painted himself into a corner, rocked back on the heels of his feet with his spine bent backwards like he was doing the limbo.  Silva's head was angled back with his chin pointing directly at Weidman(showing no respect whatsoever for Weidman's striking).  Weidman threw a straight left connected perfectly on the point of Silva's chin.  

Silva was out.  Herb Dean stopped the fight, Silva was grabbing Herb Dean's legs, trying to wrestle with him like he didn't know where he was.

UFC in the last 3 months...  Hm.  Not much.  Lots of injuries and replacements stepping in.


----------



## Yak (Jul 18, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Weidman got Silva down early in the 1st.  Landed good ground and pound.  Silva got to his feet and for whatever reason, showboated 10 times more recklessly and disrespectfully than at any point in his career.
> 
> Silva stood with his back against the fence, stuffed Weidman's next takedown attempt with ease.  Feinted, drove Weidman back landed leg kicks.
> 
> ...



First round? Jesus. Wtf was going on with him then. I mean he's showboated before but this sounds pretty ridiculous. Didn't they size up Weidman for a serious title contender? You'd think Silva took this more seriously. That or the fight was staged. From the way you describe it it sounds somewhat... fishy. :/ No idea man. 

Hm. Not so good with all the injuries, then. I'll try to watch some of the upcoming bouts. Do you guys watch live on TV or livestream? Or do you have any other sources where you follow those matches? I hardly find the time to watch livestreams or something and after the bouts are over it is hard to come across sources that feature full fights.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 18, 2013)

Yak said:


> First round? Jesus. Wtf was going on with him then. I mean he's showboated before but this sounds pretty ridiculous. Didn't they size up Weidman for a serious title contender? You'd think Silva took this more seriously. That or the fight was staged. From the way you describe it it sounds somewhat... fishy. :/ No idea man.
> 
> Hm. Not so good with all the injuries, then. I'll try to watch some of the upcoming bouts. Do you guys watch live on TV or livestream? Or do you have any other sources where you follow those matches? I hardly find the time to watch livestreams or something and after the bouts are over it is hard to come across sources that feature full fights.



It was a 2nd round KO, but I don't remember everything that happened other than Ray Longo telling Weidman to punch a hole in Silva's chest inbetween rounds(thinking if Silva Weidman* aimed punches at Weidman's Silva's* chest, he would hit Silva's face when Silva tried to duck under them, I guess).

I watch on tv or streams, usually.  Sometimes I buy PPV's to support the sport, etc.


----------



## Nihonjin (Jul 19, 2013)

Yak said:


> First round? Jesus. Wtf was going on with him then. I mean he's showboated before but this sounds pretty ridiculous. Didn't they size up Weidman for a serious title contender? You'd think Silva took this more seriously. That or the fight was staged. From the way you describe it it sounds somewhat... fishy. :/ No idea man.



It wasn't staged, though it felt a bit surreal..
That's what Silva gets for not having a healthy dose of fear..

I've said it before, hands down is one thing, so long as you keep moving.. But he had his hands, stood right infront of Weidman and taunted..lol
Mid-taunt Weidman started swinging and ended up catching him.. Don't taunt.. maybe? 

Oh well, rematch should good..


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 20, 2013)

I re-watched it.  May have noticed some things.

1.  Weidman did a good job at cutting off the cage and not giving Silva distance to work in the first 10-30 seconds of the fight.  I think Weidman might have fustrated Silva with that.

2.  After that first takedown, when Silva got back to his feet, he looked tired.  I don't know if Silva was in good enough shape to last 5 rounds.

3.  That's when Silva may have gotten desperate and started to taunt Weidman.

Don't think Silva threw the fight, though.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 21, 2013)

Sure I'll watch the Flyweight Title fight coming up next weekend, but more interested in the co-main event.

Rory MacDonald #3 vs. Jake Ellenberger #4, who you got?

MacDonald said a future fight against GSP is not out the window. Ellenberger is basically a Hendricks clone. This is a really high-level fight and either winner is likely the next contender.

I respect Rory's skill/potential, but i want Ellenberger to knock his pimply ass out.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 21, 2013)

Ellenberger! Rory has "Jones Syndrome" each time they each talk into a mic they make it hard to like em.


----------



## Submission Fighter (Jul 21, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Ellenberger! Rory has "Jones Syndrome" each time they each talk into a mic they make it hard to like em.



Ellenberger isn't much better. 

Not only that but dude has a tendency to quit against anyone he doesn't KO.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jul 21, 2013)

Kuya said:


> Sure I'll watch the Flyweight Title fight coming up next weekend, but more interested in the co-main event.
> 
> Rory MacDonald #3 vs. Jake Ellenberger #4, who you got?
> 
> ...



I'd like Ellenberger to win too, but Ellenberger is going to get caught and KTFO. Rory has amazing striking and precision. That's my take at least. This could be a great fight ,but I'd love it if Ellenberger manages to tag him and win


----------



## Submission Fighter (Jul 21, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> I'd like Ellenberger to win too, but Ellenberger is going to get caught and KTFO. Rory has amazing striking and precision. That's my take at least. This could be a great fight ,but I'd love it if Ellenberger manages to tag him and win



Rory's striking is very technical but he's not a power hitter per se. 

I'd say he's equally as good as Jones in the stand up without the freaskish anatomy and athleticism.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 21, 2013)

Hard to argue with...



MacDonald landed a lot on Diaz, BJ and Condit & didn't finish any of them.  Mke Pyle might be Rory's only real finish against high level competition.

Ellenberger could have a big advantage in finishing guys.

Hard to tell considering they're both improving everytime they fight.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jul 22, 2013)

Submission Fighter said:


> Rory's striking is very technical but he's not a power hitter per se.
> 
> I'd say he's equally as good as Jones in the stand up without the freaskish anatomy and athleticism.


So his power is steadily getting better? And If I were to compare him to anyone at LHW it'd be Machida. Just because of the attitude and striking style. 



1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Hard to argue with...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Out of those three guys, they have been KOed twice, because GSPs BJ win was corner stoppage. You can't fault him for not finishing those 3, they have some of the hardest chins in WW history.

Ellenberger is so far more of a finisher, but give Macdonald somebody who doesn't have an above average chin and I see him putting them out. Kampmann did it, Rory could do it.


----------



## Chaos (Jul 24, 2013)

My money's on Ellenberger. We haven't seen Rory fight the highest level of competition yet. Nate is an LW, Condit was not the same fighter he is now and BJ is clearly past his prime. I'm kind of sceptical of the hype until we have seen more of him.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 25, 2013)

Sonnen signs a 5-fight contract extension, Roy Nelson signs a 9-fight contract extension.

Cormier vs. Nelson is officially on.

DC gonna beat Nelson via dominant UD. Then move to Light Heavyweight and get an immediate title shot, or fight a top contender and then get a title shot and be the man to beat Jones.

Cormier gonna have matching gold wit his best friend Velasquez.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 25, 2013)

Roy Nelson will knock that piece of shit Cormier in the first round. I can't believe Frank Mir let that fat cunt press him on the cage for 3 rounds.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 26, 2013)

*Demetrious Johnson* > John Moraga		
Rory MacDonald < *Jake Ellenberger* 
*Robbie Lawler* > Bobby Voelker				
*Liz Carmouche* > Jessica Andrade				

*Michael Chiesa* > Jorge Masvidal				
Danny Castillo < *Tim Means *
Mac Danzig < *Melvin Guillard* 
*Yves Edwards* > Daron Cruickshank				
*Ed Herman* > Trevor Smith				
Julie Kedzie < *Germaine de Randamie*

Aaron Riley ? Justin Salas				
John Albert < *Yaotzin Meza*

.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 27, 2013)

^I agree with most your picks except I think Daron beats Yves. Good picks.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 27, 2013)

John Makdessi overcame a reach and height disadvantage, out techniqued Cruickshanks with his jab and by being economical and direct with his strikes.

Yves is taller, has something like 5 inches more reach than Makdessi and is about as technical.  I think he hits harder too.

On paper Yves could a good call, assuming Cruickshanks isn't able to win on points with his wrestling.

Plus Cruickshank's moniker - "The Detroit Superstar".  

Reminds me of Chael calling himself the "American Gangster" and going on to lose all of his important fights in embarrassing fashion.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 27, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> Roy Nelson will knock that piece of shit Cormier in the first round. I can't believe Frank Mir let that fat cunt press him on the cage for 3 rounds.



I love Big Country, but i really think he's losing this one. Cormier is Velasquez' wrestling coach and they fight the same grinding style. I'd pick Cormier over Overeem and wouldn't be surprised if he could beat Dos Santos. DC is the real deal. He's a former olympian, and is undefeated and has wins over big names Barnett, Bigfoot, and Mir. 

also, the fact that Big Country got dominated by Mir doesn't bode well.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jul 27, 2013)

This fight is probably going to be worse than the main event


----------



## eHav (Jul 27, 2013)

well mm did finish it


lol at rory vs ellenburger


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jul 27, 2013)

Overall pretty good card! Biggest disappointment came from Ellenberger vs. McDonald. Guillard and Carmouche had some great KOs. I could see Carmouche going for the title again. I think at this point in his career though, I think Guillard is a permanent gatekeeper. I like the guy, do any if you see him becoming a top contender?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 28, 2013)

Card was boring imo


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 28, 2013)

Chael vs. Shogun next >=)

I expect Hall to get smashed that night.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 28, 2013)

my expectations were way too high for the Ellenberger/Rory fight 

you can tell by round 3, that if there was no finish neither fighter deserved a title shot even though they are ranked #3 and #4.

boring as fuck that fucking Tristar jab. Dana was pissed after that fight including the entire arena.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 28, 2013)

Rory vs Condit/Kampmann winner makes sense imo


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 29, 2013)

People are saying Ellenberger froze up and couldn't perform for whatever reason.

Great timing for it with all the pre fight twitter trash talking he did.



Demetrious Johnson really impressed me.  

Robbie Lawler fought very well too.

I think Julie Kedzie and Germaine De Randamie could rank in the top 5 WMMA stand up fighters along with Cyborg.  

Ed Herman and Trevor Smith was a good fight.

Guillard looked sharp.  Although, not as explosive or fast as he used to be?

4 UFC events this next* month.


----------



## Chaos (Jul 29, 2013)

Demetrious Johnson has once again established why he is one of my personal heroes.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 29, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> People are saying Ellenberger froze up and couldn't perform for whatever reason.



Neither did shit and were barely hurt. Disappointed in both, especially with how high ranked they are.


----------



## Almondsand (Jul 29, 2013)

I can't believe people still watch UFC... Anderson Silva was the only good fighter with skill and he got knocked out. He's 38 but still..

You guys need to come over to boxing much more exciting matchups, you all missed the K.O kings II event this saturday I assume..


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jul 29, 2013)

Almondsand said:


> I can't believe people still watch UFC... *Anderson Silva was the only good fighter with skill*and he got knocked out. He's 38 but still..
> 
> You guys need to come over to boxing much more exciting matchups, you all missed the K.O kings II event this saturday I assume..



And my little bro was going crazy about that event. Apparently a boxer he likes, Keith Thurman, won and is like a too Welterweight contender. 

You're biased towards boxing though man, two different sports entirely stick with yours we'll stick with ours


----------



## Kuya (Jul 29, 2013)

Almondsand a shit.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 29, 2013)

Demetrious Johnson should move up and Dana should scrap that pointless division.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 29, 2013)

Watched a replay of the event, another good fight from DJ. I think he just surpassed Silva in the P4P rankings with that performance. Dude's kinda like a more exciting GSP, but not as good. He is well on his way to becoming the greatest flyweight ever. The UFC needs to sign some more high level flyweights from CFA, CFFC, OFC, or Legacy.

I wasn't surprised with the co-main. Ellenberger's most effective offence comes from counter-punching and he struggled to close the distance against the taller and longer fighter (his striking didn't look impressive against Hieron or Rocha either). MacDonald's jab was technical but not as coordinated as a guy like GSP. MacDonald's footwork will also be a problem when he's facing a longer/taller fighter who can actually utilize kicks well. 

Lawler looked good, lots of interesting match-ups: Brown/Pyle winner, Saffiedine, Diaz rematch ...


----------



## Tiger (Jul 29, 2013)

One more month, I can't wait.

They're making Rousey look like an easily pushed bitch though, I wonder if that was intentional.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 30, 2013)

Idk but there kinda hot.


----------



## Almondsand (Jul 30, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> And my little bro was going crazy about that event. Apparently a boxer he likes, Keith Thurman, won and is like a too Welterweight contender.
> 
> You're biased towards boxing though man, two different sports entirely stick with yours we'll stick with ours



Keith Thurman went against another power puncher named Diego Chaves it was a great match up. Both fighters have a style that is very aesthetically pleasing. Also Nihito Awakawa from Japan against prospect Omar Figueroa was an absolute war.. A battle of attrition throughout the whole 12 rounds action packed which should had not have rounds but just let them battle it out until one have fallen. The main event also ended in spectacular fashion as Jesus Soto-Karass have reinvirgorated his career with a TKO victory over Andre "The Beast" Berto in the 12th round.

I like MMA but after seeing Anderson Silva lose like that to someone with nothing but brute strength turned me off from it. I only see Anderson's age being ignored and this guy Chris Weldmon getting props.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 30, 2013)

Almondsand said:


> You guys need to come over to boxing much more exciting matchups, you all missed the K.O kings II event this saturday I assume..



Speaking of boxing...

Ricardo Mayorga had his 2nd pro mma fight over the weekend.

[YOUTUBE]lRNgkJ1CWqw[/YOUTUBE]

.


----------



## Chaos (Jul 30, 2013)

Anyone excited for Bellator 97?


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 30, 2013)

Chaos said:


> Anyone excited for Bellator 97?


So Bellator fights will be before Fight Master now?

I think Phil Davis will upset Lyoto Machida but he can't take Jon Jones anyways.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 31, 2013)

A guy the same size as Jones. This is going to be interesting.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jul 31, 2013)

Seiko said:


> WAR The Mauler!



Whats up with Jones's hair? 

Oh and guys I think that Aldo vs Zombie is all but decided. Jung only has a chance to win if he can get this fight to the ground. Staying on the feet with Aldo is practically suicide unless you have a top notch chin like Edgar. I want to see Aldo become the first two division champ, you all think he could beat Bendo?


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 31, 2013)

I hope the self proclaimed "King Mo" gets KO tonight.


----------



## Almondsand (Jul 31, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Lol at "nothing but brute strength." All I've been hearing is people saying Silva clowned or didn't try. Weidman has a very hybrid stand-up game and Silva's age didn't really show to me. He was still quicker than Weidman, but just got caught off guard facing a good striker who uses his reach and doubled up on his right hand (something MMA fighters don't do a lot, especially the MW division - filled with one-dimensional and on average, just mediocre strikers). He got out-classed completely in that fight. I'm a boxing fan too; I love watching Roberto Duran, Mike McCallum, Alexis Arguello, Ernesto Marcel, Chang Jung-Koo, Marvin Hagler, Kid Gavilan, JMM, Andre Ward, etc. box, but you clearly don't know much about Chris Weidman.
> 
> There are just a lot of l-r-l punchers in MMA (like Belfort and Bonnar) which is why Silva has gotten his reputation for rolling with punches (which failed against Weidman in the end, and got him knocked out cold).
> 
> ...



Whether you want to admit to it or not and try to sell me some steroid boulder head, the fact of the matter is Anderson Silva is 38 years old and has displayed the best skill in your sport since the game was created. Chris Weldman never showed any skill of the likes of Sugar Ray Robinson, Ray Robinson punches were not looping hula hoops. Sugar Ray got Randy Turpin by getting him to come in at the right moment with his offense which is called counter-punching.

His ring generalship and footwork was shit, upload the moments when Anderson kicked his legs and made him go back 5 feet, yet he continued to stalk like a steroid freak. He was just a smarter steroid freak.. and he couldn't get Anderson on the ground or in any of the submissions he tried. He is not better skill-wise, he got the K.O and that all that matters but it don't mean he showed some prodigious skill. He showed determined will like Chael Sonnen and all the other American steroid freaks that Silva had to defend his title over 50% time against. I bet they caught Weldman too but won't release it since they have to build him up as the new star smh..


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Rampage vs Tito this year in Bellator.

Rampage UD


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 31, 2013)

Rampage vs Tito in the battle of two washed up dudes in need of money


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 31, 2013)

Almondsand said:


> Whether you want to admit to it or not and try to sell me some steroid boulder head, the fact of the matter is Anderson Silva is 38 years old and has displayed the best skill in your sport since the game was created. Chris Weldman never showed any skill of the likes of Sugar Ray Robinson, Ray Robinson punches were not looping hula hoops. Sugar Ray got Randy Turpin by getting him to come in at the right moment with his offense which is called counter-punching.
> 
> His ring generalship and footwork was shit, upload the moments when Anderson kicked his legs and made him go back 5 feet, yet he continued to stalk like a steroid freak. He was just a smarter steroid freak.. and he couldn't get Anderson on the ground or in any of the submissions he tried. He is not better skill-wise, he got the K.O and that all that matters but it don't mean he showed some prodigious skill. He showed determined will like Chael Sonnen and all the other American steroid freaks that Silva had to defend his title over 50% time against. I bet they caught Weldman too but won't release it since they have to build him up as the new star smh..




What's the deal with calling him a steroid freak lol? Silva does steroids too. It's the UFC breh.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 1, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Rampage vs Tito in the battle of two washed up dudes in need of money



Definitely not UFC money. How much Bellator pays their fighters? Then again Dana isn't exactly paying his fighter well.


----------



## Almondsand (Aug 1, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> What's the deal with calling him a steroid freak lol? Silva does steroids too. It's the UFC breh.



All his American opponents he defended his title against were found on it... How come he wasn't?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 1, 2013)

I think Rampage and Tito are doing quite well financially. Probably better then 99% of the fighters in the UFC Rooster. Doubt Benson and MM will be making what they are making anytime soon.


----------



## Almondsand (Aug 1, 2013)

UFC fighters are robbed by Dana White what they make can't even cover their medical bills... smh. Basically a bunch of idiots fighting for peanuts.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 1, 2013)

Basically the only MMA guy that makes any good money is Sonnen, who never wins shit. 



Anti-hype


----------



## Gallic Rush (Aug 1, 2013)

Almondsand said:


> UFC fighters are robbed by Dana White what they make can't even cover their medical bills... smh. Basically a bunch of idiots fighting for peanuts.



Doesn't the UFC provide health insurance to all its fighters >.>


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 1, 2013)

Boxing vs MMA pay scale.

Andre Ward made .

Guillermo Rigondeaux got  for his fight with Donaire.

Not everyone makes $50 mil per fight like Tyson and Manny Pacquiao.

I would be interested to know how pay breaks down in proportion to pay per view and gate numbers.  Whether boxers have a health insurance plan, what the draw statistics are, the promotional fees, etc.


----------



## Chaos (Aug 1, 2013)

Bellator bringing out Tito like he's still interesting in any way was pretty amusing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 1, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Boxing vs MMA pay scale.
> 
> Andre Ward made .
> 
> ...



That's still way more money than most MMA guys get per fight.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 1, 2013)

Didn't Weidman get like 20K for beating Silva?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 1, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Boxing vs MMA pay scale.
> 
> Andre Ward made .
> 
> ...


As opposed to



So Rampage made $1.38 million a fight basically, he made more then Andre Ward lol.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Aug 1, 2013)

Almondsand said:


> Whether you want to admit to it or not and try to sell me some steroid boulder head, the fact of the matter is Anderson Silva is 38 years old and has displayed the best skill in your sport since the game was created. Chris Weldman never showed any skill of the likes of Sugar Ray Robinson, Ray Robinson punches were not looping hula hoops. Sugar Ray got Randy Turpin by getting him to come in at the right moment with his offense which is called counter-punching.


Dude, having the best skill in boxing is not at all the same as having the best skill in MMA. Christ you sound just like my brother, he swears up and down, MMA fighters can't hold a candle to any boxer but boxers could beat MMA guys. Anderson is a great counter puncher, with awesome jiu-jitsu, but to say he's the guy with "the best skill in the sport since it was created" is an uninformed statement to say the least. Look up Jon Jones or Fedor  Emelianenko or for the most overall skilled fighters in MMA



> His ring generalship and footwork was shit, upload the moments when Anderson kicked his legs and made him go back 5 feet, yet he continued to stalk like a steroid freak. He was just a smarter steroid freak.. and he couldn't get Anderson on the ground or in any of the submissions he tried. He is not better skill-wise, he got the K.O and that all that matters but it don't mean he showed some prodigious skill. He showed determined will like Chael Sonnen and all the other American steroid freaks that Silva had to defend his title over 50% time against. I bet they caught Weldman too but won't release it since they have to build him up as the new star smh..



He may well be better skilled on the ground, and its funny that you should bring Chael up because the fights that he had with Anderson refute your comment on how Anderson was "the most skilled fighter", since wrestling is a major part of the MMA game TRT or not.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 1, 2013)

Yeah, hard to take Silva as the only skilled fighter in MMA seriously. Early on in his career, Silva used to be more offence oriented (he wasn't the same fighter in a ring vs in a cage, due to the latter being more beneficial for counter strikers). It was from the style of Chute Boxe but he wasn't as good in the coming forward, closing the distance and sprawling game like Wanderlei and Shogun were. He got taken down easily by guys like Kato and continued into his Pride days, where Otsuka and Takase both exploited that weakness. His guard and BJJ obviously got better (it was almost exclusively body triangles back then), but if you watch the Ryo Chonan fight he was fairly competitive with Silva on the feet, and out-grappled him. In the UFC as well, he showed the same technical issues with his skill-set but he was able to cover it up strategically since he was fighting in a cage.

He has gotten blown out in some rounds, mounted by guys like Lutter, arguably out-struck by Sonnen in their first fight, and even though he cruised through and comfortably won against guys like Maia and Leites, his striking didn't exactly look world class there. His greatest knockouts have come against fighters who offer him no threat on the ground or of the TD, because he can open up his entire game and fight on the counter. Against strong TD fighters or guard play like Maia (or Weidman, who has both, and completely out-classed him pretty much everywhere - the only problem was the leg kicks), his boxing doesn't look anywhere near elite, because his stance is forced to square up. 

A fighter like Weidman who is sublime at switching between the TD and punches was the key to catching Silva squared up and with his hands down instead of in the shoulder roll position where he humiliated guys. Landing punches on Silva while he is expecting the TD gets him really flustered and he makes mistakes and shows holes in his game. He's one of the greatest ever especially at what he does, but I find it very difficult in understanding how he's been a more rounded fighter than a guy like GSP, who I rate as the most rounded guy to compete in MMA (even above Emelianenko and Jones).
_ _ _ _ _

Just looking at the fights from July to December, and there are so many great fights booked for the 2nd half of this year.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Aug 1, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Yeah, hard to take Silva as the only skilled fighter in MMA seriously. Early on in his career, Silva used to be more offence oriented (he wasn't the same fighter in a ring vs in a cage, due to the latter being more beneficial for counter strikers). It was from the style of Chute Box but he wasn't as good in the coming forward, closing the distance and sprawling game like Wanderlei and Shogun were. He got taken down easily by guys like Kato and continued into his Pride days, where Otsuka and Takase both exploited that weakness. His guard and BJJ obviously got better (it was almost exclusively body triangles back then), but if you watch the Ryo Chonan fight he was fairly competitive with Silva on the feet, and out-grappled him. In the UFC as well, he showed the same technical issues with his skill-set but he was able to cover it up strategically since he was fighting in a cage.
> 
> He has gotten blown out in some rounds, mounted by guys like Lutter, arguably out-struck by Sonnen in their first fight, and even though he cruised through and comfortably won against guys like Maia and Leites, his striking didn't exactly look world class there. His greatest knockouts have come against fighters who offer him no threat on the ground or of the TD, because he can open up his entire game and fight on the counter. Against strong TD fighters or guard play like Maia (or Weidman, who has both, and completely out-classed him pretty much everywhere - the only problem was the leg kicks), his boxing doesn't look anywhere near elite, because his stance is forced to square up.
> 
> ...



Shit I forgot about GSP, his submission game is great too. I said jones and Fedor off of their great striking wrestling and submissions,  I guess I forgot about GSPs sub game. Agree with everything other argument you added


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 1, 2013)

Silva's boxing looked elite against Damian Maia, you need to rewatch that fight. A lot of people got caught up in the hype that he coasted, which somehow meant he had problems when he embarrassed Damian Maia, they were not even close.

Silva beat up Yushin Okami well enough (understatement), and Yushin Okami has good wrestling and a ground game. Had no problems throwing a crazy kick against Vitor, and he has a better ground game than most of the 'ground fighters' that GSP and Fedor have fought to put into context. 

 Anderson Silva was a blue belt in Pride, of course he had to respect everyone's takedowns. He got fucked up when he hit the ground.




Almondsand said:


> All his American opponents he defended his title against were found on it... How come he wasn't?


  A lot of thieves get caught everyday, how come we don't catch every robber?


----------



## Lurko (Aug 2, 2013)

Almondsand said:


> All his American opponents he defended his title against were found on it... How come he wasn't?



Why do you hate on mma so much?


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 2, 2013)

Almondsand said:


> All his American opponents he defended his title against were found on it... How come he wasn't?



[YOUTUBE]KxUttABOHSo[/YOUTUBE]



Perverted King said:


> Didn't Weidman get like 20K for beating Silva?



I think main eventers receive a cut of pay per view buys on top of that.

Not sure if its structured similar to boxing or what the breakdown is.

Sometimes, the UFC avoids publicizing payouts in foreign countries to circumvent taxes and give fighters higher pay.  



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> That's still way more money than most MMA guys get per fight.



Boxing is a more established sport with more of a fanbase.

Its possible boxers are paid more due to having greater draw power.

Can't say I know of anyone who's compared the two sports though.



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> As opposed to
> 
> 
> 
> So Rampage made $1.38 million a fight basically, he made more then Andre Ward lol.



  Yeah.

I think Andre Ward could be more famous though and have a bigger following.

That seems to be the main difference between the Manny Pacquiao's and Mike Tyson's of boxing and the Anderson Silva's of MMA.

Pacquiao and boxers are more famous and sell more pay per view buys than MMA fighters - hence they get paid more.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 2, 2013)

Davis wrestling vs. Machida's takedown deffense/countering

Machida will outpoint Davis to a UD


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 2, 2013)

Boxers making more money than MMA is always exaggerated, because people only cite the stars when comparing them. Undercards are more important for drawing in MMA than in Boxing.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 3, 2013)

Glad Chael is giving Shogun his respect and not talking shit on my legend.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 3, 2013)

You can't trash talk when you've lost 2 in a row.


----------



## Submission Fighter (Aug 3, 2013)

Korean Zombie FTW bitches!!!


----------



## Submission Fighter (Aug 3, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> You can't trash talk when you've lost 2 in a row.



he just did lol... called him Wanderlei's slave


----------



## Gallic Rush (Aug 3, 2013)

Still can't believe Perosh vs Vinny went down like that.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 3, 2013)

A pumped up Machida? Oh boy this could end horrible for Phil.


----------



## Early (Aug 4, 2013)

HAHAHAHAHA MR WONDERFUL


Landed more strikes, and its not like Machida ever hurt him.


Machida is simply too inactive to be champ.

Good, he makes boring fights happen anytime when doesnt fight garbage. Outside of the evans fight.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 4, 2013)

Machida won that, the fuck did Phil do? A couple take downs? Machida didnt do shit? Come on, Unified Rules is bullshit these judges are fucking retards

Machida 30/27


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Aug 4, 2013)

Machida got robbed, anyone with half a brain knows that. scoring 1 take down out of 5 apparently wins you a round


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 4, 2013)

When GSP loses I feel like this sport will slowly fall. These rules/judges and commissions are killing this sport. I looked at the last buyrates and they were horrible.

Anyways WAR ALDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Early (Aug 4, 2013)

You don't get points for stuffing takedowns. What did Machida do? Landed a combo, that did not hurt Davis, and then later he landed a straight left. Everything else was soft, like a boxer running around the ring and jabbing weakly. 

This is not karate, you have to fight to win, not just be inactive for the majority  of the round and then land maybe two or three clean shots


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Aug 4, 2013)

very disappointed with korean zombie


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 4, 2013)

Even I'm shocked at Jung, not sure why guys stop their own gameplans because of who they are fighting.


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Aug 4, 2013)

Early said:


> You don't get points for stuffing takedowns



Stuffing takedowns means you want the fight on the feet, going for a takedown means you want the fight on the ground. That being said, Machida dictated where the fight was fought. He fought his fight which i think is more dominant then two takedowns that lead to nothing


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 4, 2013)

Damn poor Jung thats sucks.


----------



## Early (Aug 4, 2013)

Well, he hung in there longer than expected.

There is nothing left for Aldo in this division, he's reached Anderson Silva level dominance. Needs to move up.


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Aug 4, 2013)

Ricardo Lamas....


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 4, 2013)

Still funny seeing Aldo gassing himself out within 3 rounds...

KZ did more damage to himself than Aldo did in this entire fight.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Aug 4, 2013)

KZ was recovering from a torn rotator cuff surgery. Guess he shoulda recovered more


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 4, 2013)

Pretty crazy how the co-main decision went, had Machida winning every round with the 2nd one being the closest, and the last round not close at all. Props to Davis though, fought a smart fight. He out-grappled Machida in the 1st 2 rounds but the amount of time the fight was on the floor shouldn't have outweighed how badly he got out-struck. He mounted nearly no offence in that fight, but he did better than Dan Henderson who was just punching the air most of the fight. The only reason I can see Davis getting the W is because of how much weight some judges put on scoring TDs (he was 2/10 the whole fight and apparently defence, slips, hand trapping, clinch escapes, and control aren't worth much).

I feel bad for KZ, really hope that shoulder isn't serious.



> Sherdog Poll 80% Machida
> Sherdog play by play 30-27 Machida
> Cage Potato 30-27 Machida
> Fightmetric 30-27 Machida
> ...


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 4, 2013)

Horrible card...


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 4, 2013)

Dana obviously doesn't want anybody to threaten Jones reign as champion which is why he rigged Machida's decision tonight.


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 4, 2013)

Looks as though Jung's shoulder injury wasn't serious he looked okay in the presser. He also said it felt much better after it got popped back into place.

All in all a weird fight. I was so excited for this fight as they are two of my favourite fighters. Sad to see it go down the way it did, it just wasn't that fun to watch. 

People don't seem to realise that Aldo clearly damaged his foot quite badly on one of his first kicks. Which resulted in him being more flat footed, slower and led to him not throwing any kicks for the rest of the fight. Jung was down three rounds to a handicapped Aldo! As sad as it was seeing the shoulder injury I don't feel as though it robbed me of much and I think it'll be another couple of wins before Jung gets another title fight.


----------



## martryn (Aug 4, 2013)

Machida was robbed, and Aldo is a fucking dick for punishing KZ so hard after such a devastating injury.  The fight should have ended almost immediately after it happened, but Aldo was throwing fucking kicks at the shoulder, and when he got the takedown, it looked to me as if he continued to punish an already injured shoulder.  I talked up Aldo all night as being a dominant fighter, as secure in his belt as GSP and Silva used to be, and Jones likely will be.  Now I think he's a fucking asshole, and will not be rooting for him any time in the future.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 4, 2013)

He had a sling on at the presser lol you sure he is ok?


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 4, 2013)

martryn said:


> Machida was robbed, and Aldo is a fucking dick for punishing KZ so hard after such a devastating injury.  The fight should have ended almost immediately after it happened, but Aldo was throwing fucking kicks at the shoulder, and when he got the takedown, it looked to me as if he continued to punish an already injured shoulder.  I talked up Aldo all night as being a dominant fighter, as secure in his belt as GSP and Silva used to be, and Jones likely will be.  Now I think he's a fucking asshole, and will not be rooting for him any time in the future.



It's a fight... They are both professional athletes facing each in the octagon to fight and to win. Aldo did what he needed to. If a fighter is in pain or unable to continue it is his job to submit and the ref's job to stop the fight. KZ did nothing to indicate he was ready to stop the fight or give in; in fact he did the opposite trying to pop his shoulder back in himself mid fight.

Aldo is and has always been a shark, when he smells blood the fight ends. He saw a way to end the fight and he took it. His job is to win and try to finish the fight. The path to do that quickly and easily was right in front of him, what should he have done? Not fought any more? Only attack KZ's left side? Adrenaline is flowing, home crowd is cheering and you yourself are injured; 98.9% of fighters in that situation would've capitalised on the opening too.

KZ himself seemed fine in the press conference and showed no bitterness towards Aldo's actions. It appears to have been a simple dislocation, KZ said he felt much less pain now it was popped back in place and even rotated it a bit while smiling.

Aldo is still a dominant fighter. He likely broke his foot in the first round, had to totally change his style of fighting and game plan mid fight as a result, was far from his best and still was winning the fight with relative ease.


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Aug 4, 2013)

yeah aldo was a cunt i dont like him anymore


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 4, 2013)

Aldo has a family, that is all.


----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 4, 2013)

How on earth did Davis get a W..? Machida out fought him.. Stopped the fast majority of his take downs and was better on his feet..  =/

Also, what's with the Aldo hate..?  He didn't do anything wrong.. did he?


----------



## martryn (Aug 4, 2013)

I thought he was a dick.  It's one thing to finish the fight, but it's another to target the dislocated shoulder while doing it.  He could have finished the fight without resorting to bashing on an obviously painful injury.  It's not like KZ used foot stomps on Aldo.  I think this is different than targeting a guy with a cut, trying to strike the cut and further open the wound.  The shoulder popped out, it was pretty obvious the fight was over, Aldo could have won any other number of ways, but he instead targeted that shoulder with kicks, and when they went to the ground, it looked like he was continuing to punish the shoulder.  I think that could have easily ended up doing lasting harm.

I'm not saying Aldo shouldn't have finished the fight.  He definitely should have jumped on the opportunity.  Other fighters have finished fights in worse condition than KZ was in.  I'm just saying it was dirty the manner in which he did it.


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 4, 2013)

martryn said:


> I thought he was a dick.  It's one thing to finish the fight, but it's another to target the dislocated shoulder while doing it.  He could have finished the fight without resorting to bashing on an obviously painful injury.  It's not like KZ used foot stomps on Aldo.  I think this is different than targeting a guy with a cut, trying to strike the cut and further open the wound.  The shoulder popped out, it was pretty obvious the fight was over, Aldo could have won any other number of ways, but he instead targeted that shoulder with kicks, and when they went to the ground, it looked like he was continuing to punish the shoulder.  I think that could have easily ended up doing lasting harm.
> 
> I'm not saying Aldo shouldn't have finished the fight.  He definitely should have jumped on the opportunity.  Other fighters have finished fights in worse condition than KZ was in.  I'm just saying it was dirty the manner in which he did it.



KZ couldn't tell that Aldo was injured. Nobody could actually because Aldo didn't show any weakness when it happened. 

I didn't think it was a dick move, just the quickest route to the stoppage and the most logical thing to do. Make the injury hurt enough for them to give up or be unable to defend themselves... Heck of a lot easier than trying to stop the Korean Zombie with strikes to the face.


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 4, 2013)

He injured his foot. So he decided to kick KZ's shoulder when he popped his shoulder?

I smell a clear bs in this.


----------



## Zieg (Aug 4, 2013)

Davis/Machida fight was close and ugly.

Not a robbery by any means.

1 and 2 were toss ups and 3 was all Machida.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 4, 2013)

ExoSkel said:


> He injured his foot. So he decided to kick KZ's shoulder when he popped his shoulder?
> 
> I smell a clear bs in this.



Brazilian fighters always get "Injured" when they don't perform like expected.


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 4, 2013)

ExoSkel said:


> He injured his foot. So he decided to kick KZ's shoulder when he popped his shoulder?
> 
> I smell a clear bs in this.



No he kicked KZ's shoulder because he is a shark who smelled blood and took the quickest/easiest path to victory.

Aldo's foot injury had nothing to do with KZ's shoulder the only thing it impacted was Aldo's ability to fight his usual fight. Says a lot about the performance that KZ put in as he had nothing to bring against a handicapped Aldo. I still think KZ is a contender and will be back in the mix with a couple of good wins. 

No official word on the exact injury he sustained but in this picture you can clearly see the big swelling on his right foot. So it's not a bullshit injury nor is it an excuse (he didn't need one he was winning the fight on all judges score cards).


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 4, 2013)

Wondering if Korean Zombie's career is over.  

AFAIK, once someone's shoulder is dislocated, it becomes progressively easier to pop it out of the socket.

It could be easier for it to dislocate the next time, unless there's some form of surgery that can fix it?

...

For those who think Silva was 100% in the Weidman fight...  Try watching his fight with Yushin Okami.  He was so much sharper and more focused:


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 4, 2013)

Silva got KO and that's it. People need to stop making bullshit excuses.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm not denying Silva got KO'ed.

Only that Weidman didn't KO an in form Silva.


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 4, 2013)

So hospital visit and x-ray confirmed that Aldo did indeed break his foot.

That being said although the main event was weird due to injuries and the co-main was a questionable decision the rest of the card had some solid moments.

Ian McCall got his first win in the UFC and it was a great fight which showcased all that's fun about the flyweight division (I hope other fans start to enjoy this weight class as much as I do).

Sergio Moraes' mount to triangle submission was BJJ at it's finest. This is what people talk about when they say someone is an expert on the ground. His transition was swift, fluid and plain dreamy. Beastly Jits and the type that makes you question putting the guy down on the ground if you face him.

Cezar 'Mutante' Ferreira looked beastly in his fight. It'd be good to see him go up against a higher level opponent and see if he can still pull out an impressive win.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 4, 2013)

4 out of 5 people had Machida winning.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 4, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I'm not denying Silva got KO'ed.
> 
> Only that Weidman didn't KO an in form Silva.



Lol, maybe Silva didn't look "in form" since he was facing a one-dimensional and mediocre striker in Okami. He's a one handed puncher, and his rear hand was not fast enough to lead with like Weidman. He took a plodding step in with every jab (his most effective offence in the stand-up and it's so predictable). Silva looked great, good positioning, and dipping/counter jab, and LHK, and was really prepared, but Okami isn't anywhere near the fighter that Weidman is, who's better nearly everywhere (especially with striking and mixing up TDs/stand-up).

KZ could have looked at the ref after his shoulder popped or tapped. Aldo wouldn't have attacked him like that if he did. But KZ toughed it out and didn't give up, true warrior.


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 4, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> KZ could have looked at the ref after his shoulder popped or tapped. Aldo wouldn't have attacked him like that if he did. But KZ toughed it out and didn't give up, true warrior.



I agree. Like I said before it's the up to the referee and the injured fighter to put a stop to the fight.

Both fighters really showed balls of steel. Nobody even noticed Aldo's broken foot during the fight because he didn't even flinch when it happened. He even threw a wheel kick and flying knee on the bad foot at the end of the first. KZ trying to pop his shoulder back in mid-fight! Madness. It wasn't a good fight by any means but damn if both fighters didn't show that warrior spirit.

The Featherweight division is probably my favourite in the UFC. If you look at the top 10 it is full of talented and exciting fighters. With only Clay Guida spoiling things with his new found lay and pray style of fighting. Add in a champion who is dominant, versatile and a top 3 P4P fighter. As well as great up and coming fighters such as Conor McGregor, Diego Brandao, Max Holloway... It's an exciting division.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 4, 2013)

Yeah, Aldo's great, 3rd best fighter in the world imo. His jab looked so much sharper than in the Edgar fight.

FW is a really fun division. I can't stand Guida's style, dude's only in exciting fights when he's getting his ass kicked. He robbed Hioki too :/


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 4, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Yeah, Aldo's great, 3rd best fighter in the world imo. His jab looked so much sharper than in the Edgar fight.



I agree I would put him at #3 P4P. His jab is going to be a great tool for him. He likes keeping fights on the outside and a good jab will be another way for him to do that. Look at how clueless Ellenberger was in the face of Rory's jab. It's actually sad how clueless a lot of MMA fighters are when it comes to a good sharp jab. They don't know how to throw one or how to deal with an opponent with one.  



> FW is a really fun division. I can't stand Guida, dude's only in exciting fights when he's getting his ass kicked. Dude robbed Hioki too :/




People loved him at Lightweight when he would more often than not end up brawling with his opponents as he wasn't quite strong enough to wrestle fuck them effectively and his stand up isn't good enough for him to go toe to toe with the best. After the weird fight against Maynard and the way he robbed Hioki I really hope that Mendes just dominates him and drops him right out of the top 10.


----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 4, 2013)

martryn said:


> I thought he was a dick.  It's one thing to finish the fight, but it's another to target the dislocated shoulder while doing it.  He could have finished the fight without resorting to bashing on an obviously painful injury.  It's not like KZ used foot stomps on Aldo.  I think this is different than targeting a guy with a cut, trying to strike the cut and further open the wound.  The shoulder popped out, it was pretty obvious the fight was over, Aldo could have won any other number of ways, but he instead targeted that shoulder with kicks, and when they went to the ground, it looked like he was continuing to punish the shoulder.  I think that could have easily ended up doing lasting harm.
> 
> I'm not saying Aldo shouldn't have finished the fight.  He definitely should have jumped on the opportunity.  Other fighters have finished fights in worse condition than KZ was in.  I'm just saying it was dirty the manner in which he did it.



I think that's ridiculous to be quite honest..  If you break your opponents nose, nobody  bats an eye if that becomes your primary target..  When Aldo absolutely destroyed Faber's legs with kicks I doubt you thought it was cheap he kept going back there even though Uria could barely walk anymore..  

The thing is, they're in a fight. The way you minimize the risk of losing is by attacking your opponent where he's weakest and finishing the fight as efficiently as possible.. 

You think he could've finished Kz in other ways,  I say that's the easiest way to lose your title. We've seen it plenty times.. just because an opponent is injured or otherwise badly hurt doesn't mean they can't knock you the fuck out and win the fight..

He'd be foolish if he did what you are saying.. Opting not to be a fool doesn't mean you're an assholes..


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 4, 2013)

Aldo is a savage for kicking KZ shoulder but KZ should of gave up when that happened.



Aldo needed to get KZ out of there look how horrible his foot was, how long until his foot would of gave out? One his main weapons was taken away once he hurt his foot, KZ was very flat footed Aldo would of lit him up.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 5, 2013)

just saw the latest ufc.

korean zombie will be fine, guys pop their shoulders all the time, likely not a career ending injury.it was a decent win by aldo, but korean zombie is not really much of a world beater.

machida vs davis was a robbery, very bad decision. if the ufc actually gave draws (I dont know why there are none, its not like theyre illegal) round 2 would be a draw, I could see round 1 possibly, but round 3 was very clearly Machida. Regardless, I had it 3 rounds to none, with the possibility of round 2 going in Davis' favor.




> With only Clay Guida spoiling things with his new found lay and pray style of fighting.



New found? Clay Guida has always been a lay and prayer. He has no other way to win. Only gets called exciting because hes a high cardio guy and has been in some competitive fights.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 5, 2013)

I could see scoring round 2 of that fight 10-10, but Machida defended all of Davis's shots despite him transitioning into a TD from the clinch. Davis only worked like 18 seconds of offence on the ground anyway, and I felt Machida won the stand-up by enough of an amount to warrant winning the round. Davis had better control in that 2nd round compared to the 1st but he still couldn't work his game-plan on Machida near the cage until the end.

Judges are averse to scoring rounds 10-10 for whatever reason though, and it has led to some controversial decisions. Round 3 of Machida-Rua and round 2 of Jackson-Machida were 10-10 rounds imo.


----------



## martryn (Aug 5, 2013)

I don't fault Aldo for trying to end the fight.  I've said that.  I just think he was a dick the way he went about it.  When you're the champion for 8 years running, you shouldn't have to resort to whatever means necessary to defeat your opponent.  You're the champion.  Show everyone that you are decisively better and deserve to stay the champion.  It's not like he had anything to do with KZ's shoulder popping out.  It's not like KZ slipped or messed up in some way, form, or fashion.  It was a simple fluke, and exploiting it so savagely, so quickly, seemed like a move of desperation.  He could have ended the fight with vicious ground-and-pound.  Herb Dean would have stepped in when it was obvious KZ wasn't defending himself to the best of his ability.  It would have been the same result, but at least it would have shown some class from the champ.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 5, 2013)

he was decisively better. he ended the fight, and he was winning the fight by a very clear margin up till that point.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 5, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Lol, maybe Silva didn't look "in form" since he was facing a one-dimensional and mediocre striker in Okami. He's a one handed puncher, and his rear hand was not fast enough to lead with like Weidman. He took a plodding step in with every jab (his most effective offence in the stand-up and it's so predictable). Silva looked great, good positioning, and dipping/counter jab, and LHK, and was really prepared, but Okami isn't anywhere near the fighter that Weidman is, who's better nearly everywhere (especially with striking and mixing up TDs/stand-up).



Okami's stand up is better than Weidman's, IMO.

Silva never let Okami get close enough to do real damage.

He was too cocky in the Weidman fight and let Weidman stay at range without slipping out the back door.



Niabingi said:


> It's actually sad how clueless a lot of MMA fighters are when it comes to a good sharp jab. They don't know how to throw one or how to deal with an opponent with one.



Its much much harder to deal with jabs in MMA than it is in boxing/kickboxing/karate.

In boxing you can just charge in, duck down and follow the jab as it returns to its guard position Mike Tyson style or just move forward.

But in MMA if you duck down or move your head to avoid a jab, you could put your head in a perfect position to eat a knee to the face.  

Moving forwards to get inside a jab puts you in the perfect position for someone to get a takedown, too.

No one is wary of moving in against someone who doesn't go for takedowns like Carlos Condit, Nate Marquardt or Martin Kampmann.

But when it comes to wrestlers who use jabs like GSP, MacDonald, Jon Jones.  No one wants to move forward against those guys and open themselves up to being put flat on their back in the missionary position with elbows and punches being rained down on them.



Violent By Design said:


> korean zombie will be fine, guys pop their shoulders all the time, likely not a career ending injury.it was a decent win by aldo, but korean zombie is not really much of a world beater.



AFAIK, each time it dislocates, it becomes easier to dislocate.

If Korean Zombie dislocates his shoulder throwing a punch in a fight.  It will pop out of its socket easier the next time.  Its possible he's dislocated that shoulder multiple times in the past, which is why it came out of its socket so easily.

It wasn't necessarily a freak accident.  Could be that his shoulder joint has deteriorated to a point where he could dislocate it getting out of bed in the morning.



Violent By Design said:


> machida vs davis was a robbery, very bad decision. if the ufc actually gave draws (I dont know why there are none, its not like theyre illegal) round 2 would be a draw, I could see round 1 possibly, but round 3 was very clearly Machida. Regardless, I had it 3 rounds to none, with the possibility of round 2 going in Davis' favor.



Lots of people had Phil Davis winning(under 'controversy in brazil').

Link removed

.


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 5, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Its much much harder to deal with jabs in MMA than it is in boxing/kickboxing/karate.
> 
> In boxing you can just charge in, duck down and follow the jab as it returns to its guard position Mike Tyson style or just move forward.
> 
> ...



Not that hard. In Ellenberger's case he had the choice of a few options.

Get inside. This one is the most dangerous in MMA and also requires skill and timing. A good inside slip can be a devastating tool but as you said can leave you open to a knee, kick or leave you vulnerable for a take down. There are things you can do to mitigate risk though. Slip inside and use the slip to throw a good counter punch or combo of punches. The key to the inside slip is great movement and timing. It takes a lot of practice so I admit it's probably a stretch to expect Ellenberger to use this particular tactic (I've only seen it done well by a handful of MMA fighters).

His next choice would be to move back and get his opponent to come toward him. After a while the fighter will get frustrated and start over reaching with their punches opening themselves up for a counter. 

Basically in terms of movement he should have done anything other than what he did. Which was stay right on the end of Rory's jab. He kept himself in perfect jab range...

Also, the most obvious thing he could've done in that fight was the low kick. That was there for him in the fight all day long; Rory's stance was begging for it. He could've buckled him each and every time he went in for a jab. Which would have allowed him to close the distance and also make Rory think twice about using his jab.


----------



## Ubereem (Aug 6, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> Silva got KO and that's it. People need to stop making bullshit excuses.





1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I'm not denying Silva got KO'ed.
> 
> Only that Weidman didn't KO an in form Silva.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 6, 2013)

Niabingi said:


> His next choice would be to move back and get his opponent to come toward him. After a while the fighter will get frustrated and start over reaching with their punches opening themselves up for a counter.



I always wonder why more MMA fighters don't take a step back and try to make those with longer reach come to them.

Another thing that might work is timing an attack for when they're in mid step with only one foot planted firmly on the ground.

Even if they could get a shot in, its possible they won't generate real power throwing a technique one footed.  Their balance and economy of motion isn't likely to be great, either.

Ray Mercer vs Tim Sylvia could be a decent example of how an experienced striker can perfectly time a technique for when someone is in mid step.

MacDonald, Fedor and smart guys know to keep their feet close to the ground and minimize the window where they're vulnerable with one foot off the ground.  I don't know that it necessarily means they're completely unpredictable though.



Niabingi said:


> Also, the most obvious thing he could've done in that fight was the low kick. That was there for him in the fight all day long; Rory's stance was begging for it. He could've buckled him each and every time he went in for a jab. Which would have allowed him to close the distance and also make Rory think twice about using his jab.



Really.

The low outside kick to the calf seems like it might work considering its not as easy for someone to grab a hold of your leg as it is with the normal leg kick to the outside of thigh.

That's another under-utilized technique.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 6, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I always wonder why more MMA fighters don't take a step back and try to make those with longer reach come to them.


It's generally a bad idea to step back it can lead to your opponent getting a lot of momentum (momentum in terms of stacking aggression, not hitting with a stronger punch ala countering), I was always taught to circle. Even more so in MMA since you can get pinned against the cage, which isn't a good thing.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 6, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> It's generally a bad idea to step back it can lead to your opponent getting a lot of momentum (momentum in terms of stacking aggression, not hitting with a stronger punch ala countering), I was always taught to circle. Even more so in MMA since you can get pinned against the cage, which isn't a good thing.



I think pulling straight back can be a good move under some circumstances.

If you're Ellenberger and you can't get close enough to MacDonald to land a punch.  Pulling straight back to bait MacDonald into committing to moving forward could give you that split second you need to get range.

Its hard for most people to sprawl or fight off takedowns when they've committed to moving forward.  Their hips and momentum are moving in the opposite the direction they want to sprawl in.  

The same principle could apply to guys who throw techniques and run.  If you can get them to commit to coming forward, it'll be a little harder for them to run away & you might be able to get close enough to land.

Whereas, if they're constantly moving backwards or at an angle you might never get close enough to land if they're really fast on their feet like MacDonald is.

Pulling back occasionally is 'ok'.

Its when you do it repetitively and predictably that its bad.  Circling to the side can also be a bad move if you predictably circle in the same direction each time.

It is harder to counter someone who moves to the side and gives an angle than someone who pulls straight back though, so yeah, circling is a bit safer.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 6, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> If you're Ellenberger and you can't get close enough to MacDonald to land a punch.  Pulling straight back to bait MacDonald into committing to moving forward could give you that split second you need to get range.


Macdonald has faster and straighter punches though, so for Ellenberger to do that effectively is much easier said than done. 



> Its hard for most people to sprawl or fight off takedowns when they've committed to moving forward.  Their hips and momentum are moving in the opposite the direction they want to sprawl in.


A lot of take downs do come from being punished for moving forward. 



> The same principle could apply to guys who throw techniques and run.  If you can get them to commit to coming forward, it'll be a little harder for them to run away & you might be able to get close enough to land.


Ideally, it can work. If they're doing a stick and move strategy, chances are they're faster than the other person making that tactic difficult to pull off. 





> Its when you do it repetitively and predictably that its bad.  Circling to the side can also be a bad move if you predictably circle in the same direction each time.


 Circling to your opponents weak side is not a bad move unless your opponent has the abilities to punish it (which you would know ahead of time). It isn't about your opponent not knowing which way you'll circle, it is how you circle to the side which makes it punishable (or unpublishable). 



> It is harder to counter someone who moves to the side and gives an angle than someone who pulls straight back though, so yeah, circling is a bit safer.


 Ultimately, it is about angles, indeed.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 6, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Macdonald has faster and straighter punches though, so for Ellenberger to do that effectively is much easier said than done.



Could be.

It would nice to see someone try it though, to see if it can work at that level of competition and athleticism.



Violent By Design said:


> A lot of take downs do come from being punished for moving forward.



A decent example of how takedowns can be hard to fight off when moving forward.

Anthony Pettis vs Clay Guida.

In that fight, as long as Pettis moved backward or cut an angle he never got taken down.

But the second he took a step forward, he always wound up flat on his back.



Violent By Design said:


> Ideally, it can work. If they're doing a stick and move strategy, chances are they're faster than the other person making that tactic difficult to pull off.



Yeah, maybe.



Violent By Design said:


> Circling to your opponents weak side is not a bad move unless your opponent has the abilities to punish it (which you would know ahead of time). It isn't about your opponent not knowing which way you'll circle, it is how you circle to the side which makes it punishable (or unpublishable).



Being repetitive or predictable is always bad.

If someone repetitively level changes to avoid punches, you can aim punches at their chest & when they drop down, their head might perfectly align with where you're aiming.

If they constantly circle to the same side, you don't aim for where their head or body is.  You aim a certain distance to the side of them in the direction they're circling.

And, sometimes they might move perfectly to the spot where you aimed and you'll nail them.

Its not something I've seen often and I can't remember a good example of it.  But yeah, I'm pretty sure you can be countered if you predictably circle in the same direction, repetitively.


----------



## †obitobi (Aug 7, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> He clearly won the 1st 2 rounds. I scored the 3rd round 10-10 and the 4th was pretty even before KZ's shoulder popped. He could have been more viscous than he was.



I think that KZ won the 3rd, with the 4th being more even until the shoulder. Such a shame, because he could have actually won, in my opinion. That's what makes it suck so much for me, I think.

Imagine if it happened to Pettis when he fought Benson for the first time, or Weidman when he fought with Silva, or Frankie when he fought with Gray in their third meet.

That would suck for anyone who saw it as a possibility, and even more for those who saw the way that they won as a possibility, as well as it just being a shame in general because it prevented fighter who should have won to win, in my opinion.



Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Aldo's sharp jab played a big part in keeping KZ away from the pocket and to his strengths in-fighting though.



It was sharp in the first 2 (KZ was sharp, as well, I believe), but KZ was opening up noticeably in the third round, in my opinion. But I wouldn't say that Aldo was the better fighter. That's why I wouldn't mind a rematch, because I don't know what would have happened and who is the better fighter from that fight.


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 7, 2013)

There are too many posts to quote in terms of the jab thing so I'm just going to type a general response.

Moving forward to counter a jab is a very valid tactic even in MMA. You just need to be good at it; that's all. People say it can leave you more open to take downs and that is true but if you're fighting an opponent who utilises a jab it can also give you loads of room to throw a counter punch. I have a bit of a British bias (being from London) but I believe that in the UFC the fighter who does this eloquently is Ross Pearson.

As with a lot of British fighters he has a boxing base and it really shows in his inside slip. He times it very, very well and uses it to land a counter left hook which is his favouite punch. Because he is not just stepping in but stepping in with a counter and usually only when his opponent throws a jab/punch he doesn't get taken down of the back of that so easily.

Stepping back is also a very valid and good way to counter someone with a reach advantage or a good jab. It helps to give you an opportunity to negate the range issue. I understand that moving backwards can put you in danger but if you using it as a tactic in a particular fight then you just have to be mindful of that. No when you're doing it, why you're doing it and don't only move backwards but mix in circling away. It really is effective when done right.

Best example of this in the UFC is hands down Lyoto Machida. His fight with Davis aside the guy is an expert at getting fighters to over commit and over reach with their punches. He baits people in and eventually they step right into his perfect range even though they know full well he is an expert on the counter. Again like the inside slip using backwards steps as a tactic in fights requires a level of awareness and skill. It is risky but when done well it does work.

As for the Mcdonald vs Ellenberger fight. As I said there was one thing that Ellenberger could easily have done and that was go for the low kick. Rory's jab isn't as disciplined as some others. When he was throwing it and stepping back from throwing it his stance was a mess he was standing with his feet in line one behind the other. One of the basics of stance in Thai boxing is there should be between one shoulder width and one foot space between your feet when you look at it from the front. If your stance is too small or too narrow leg kicks just throw you totally off balance. They don't even need to be Aldo/Barboza type leg kicks to make you stumble. 

What shocked me so so much was how there was nobody in Ellenberger's corner who had a clue about how he should counter the jab. They had no practical, tactical advice to give him. It shows the importance of having a coach that can not only teach you to fight but also understands the mechanics of fighting from a tactical viewpoint.



†obitobi said:


> I think that KZ won the 3rd, with the 4th being more even until the shoulder. Such a shame, because he could have actually won, in my opinion. That's what makes it suck so much for me, I think.



All sites have it as the first 3 rounds being 10-9 Aldo. He stalled a lot in the third round but KZ mostly laid there and only started throwing with 15 seconds left in the round. Not enough to steal it considering he got dumped on his ass yet again.

There really is little point to a rematch at the moment. KZ needs at least two more wins to get back into the picture. The division is getting jammed at the top there are enough fighters waiting for their shot at the belt. There are also enough fighters for KZ to meet while he builds himself back up to a title shot.

People love Jung so much that they start to imagine all sorts of possibilities to how the fight may have ended or what would have happened in the 8.5 minutes left to fight. I don't get it and I love watching KZ fight (great head movement, very risky punches, lots of heart). But, I feel as though I'm the only one looking at the 14 minutes and 45 seconds where Jung did nothing and was handily losing to a handicapped fighter. As opposed to the (literally!) 1 minute and 45 seconds where he started to get a bit more active. If you don't have anything to offer a fighter with a broken foot and that has subsequently lost their best tools... You may not be ready for that fight.


----------



## †obitobi (Aug 7, 2013)

Niabingi said:


> All sites have it as the first 3 rounds being 10-9 Aldo. He stalled a lot in the third round but KZ mostly laid there and only started throwing with 15 seconds left in the round. Not enough to steal it considering he got dumped on his ass yet again.



I disagree with that _because_ Aldo stalled against the cage too much, and when KZ had him on the mat, he actually got some significant strikes in.

ps. the wresting may have been more than what KZ did, but you're putting way too much importance in it, in my opinion.



Niabingi said:


> There really is little point to a rematch at the moment. KZ needs at least two more wins to get back into the picture. The division is getting jammed at the top there are enough fighters waiting for their shot at the belt. There are also enough fighters for KZ to meet while he builds himself back up to a title shot.



I wouldn't care if someone got the shot at him before Jung, but I just don't believe that KZ should have to fight again, or at least more than once to get the title shot again. What did the fight prove? That Jose is better at being in the superior position? What's the use if you don't capitalize on them? That he could win 2 out of 3 rounds (at most, the 3rd round was a draw, in my opinion) of a five round fight? That's on top of the tide turning in the fight before the accident.



Niabingi said:


> People love Jung so much that they start to imagine all sorts of possibilities to how the fight may have ended or what would have happened in the 8.5 minutes left to fight. I don't get it and I love watching KZ fight (great head movement, very risky punches, lots of heart). But, I feel as though I'm the only one looking at the 14 minutes and 45 seconds where Jung did nothing and was handily losing to a handicapped fighter. As opposed to the (literally!) 1 minute and 45 seconds where he started to get a bit more active. If you don't have anything to offer a fighter with a broken foot and that has subsequently lost their best tools... You may not be ready for that fight.



I wouldn't say that Jung was the better fighter, but Aldo was not the same after the 2nd round, which makes sense since he has a habit of fading in the later rounds. I'd say that some people love Aldo so much that they choose to ignore that the one minute of increased intensity may have been even longer if not for the unfortunate accident.

The 14 minutes and however many seconds of Jung doing nothing was basically 14 minutes and however many seconds of Aldo doing nothing as well, if by "nothing" you mean them both occasionally landing, because of their respect for each other.

If I give anything to Aldo, it's because of the wrestling, and that's about it. Still one of my fav fw's, but saying that he's better than Jung _*from that fight*_ is not being honest, in my opinion.


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 7, 2013)

?obitobi said:


> If I give anything to Aldo, it's because of the wrestling, and that's about it. Still one of my fav fw's, but saying that he's better than Jung _*from that fight*_ is not being honest, in my opinion.



If you break your foot half way through the opening round of the fight. If as a result of that breakage you lose your favourite weapons to use in a fight. Your kicks, your footwork and movement. Which incidentally are two of the things Aldo uses very well to ensure the fight doesn't become an inside fight and keeps his opponent at the end of his punches. If you then after losing all of that not only don't flinch but go on to win three rounds... Nothing but Kudos.

Jung said in many interviews before the fight that the key to defeating Aldo was neutralising his kicks. You can't get his kicks any more neutralised than with a broken foot. But Jung did not jump on it.

Aldo using wrestling to control the fight and win the rounds was impressive, boring and all but impressive. Because he never by choice uses grappling as a big part of his game. His defensive wrestling is very good and that is because he always wants to keep the fight standing. He fell back on a tool he has never really brought out in a fight and used it while handicapped in order to win. That's impressive.

It was not a good fight at all, it was not a pretty win, it was nowhere even close to either fighters best performance. But, he was up in the score cards and Jung would've had to finish him to win. It wasn't a close fight up until the very end of round 3. Immediate rematches usually go to close fights. If Jung wasn't close to beating Aldo with a broken foot. How close will he get to finishing Aldo on his game?

He does need to fight again. He needs a good top 10 opponent whom he can go in to the Octagon with trade, put on a great show and eventually get the win. Not simply to "earn" the rematch but mostly to shake of the ring rust, build up his confidence with a win and gain that valuable experience. After that I would put him up against the winner of a Swanson/Edgar fight in a title elimnator bout.


----------



## †obitobi (Aug 7, 2013)

Niabingi said:


> If you break your foot half way through the opening round of the fight. If as a result of that breakage you lose your favourite weapons to use in a fight. Your kicks, your footwork and movement. Which incidentally are two of the things Aldo uses very well to ensure the fight doesn't become an inside fight and keeps his opponent at the end of his punches. If you then after losing all of that not only don't flinch but go on to win three rounds... Nothing but Kudos.



It's significant, but variable change favors Jung, in my opinion. There's no telling that Jung would've been better after the unfortunate injury, but that's not what I'm saying that we can observe from that fight, because we can't.

We, as well, can't observe if Jung would have fought differently for the kicks. But absolutely, Jose was awesome considering his foot injury.



Niabingi said:


> Jung said in many interviews before the fight that the key to defeating Aldo was neutralising his kicks. You can't get his kicks any more neutralised than with a broken foot. But Jung did not jump on it.
> 
> Aldo using wrestling to control the fight and win the rounds was impressive, boring and all but impressive. Because he never by choice uses grappling as a big part of his game. His defensive wrestling is very good and that is because he always wants to keep the fight standing. He fell back on a tool he has never really brought out in a fight and used it while handicapped in order to win. That's impressive.



His defensive wrestling was more impressive than his offensive wrestling, in my opinion. If he simply would have done more when he had the chance, then it would be more significant, I believe.



Niabingi said:


> It was not a good fight at all, it was not a pretty win, it was nowhere even close to either fighters best performance. But, he was up in the score cards and Jung would've had to finish him to win. It wasn't a close fight up until the very end of round 3. Immediate rematches usually go to close fights. If Jung wasn't close to beating Aldo with a broken foot. How close will he get to finishing Aldo on his game?


I actually thought that they both were just really threatening, which is why they appeared to not be as efficient as they usually are. Not that they weren't sharp - either fighter that night can take on the best of the fw division in my opinion.

The thing is, the very end of round 3 was more than what Jose did in that round, at least, I believe. If it was a 3 round fight, then okay, Jung wasn't the better fighter. But it was a championship fight, so I don't see how one can come to a conclusion for either person.




Niabingi said:


> He does need to fight again. He needs a good top 10 opponent whom he can go in to the Octagon with trade, put on a great show and eventually get the win. Not simply to "earn" the rematch but mostly to shake of the ring rust, build up his confidence with a win and gain that valuable experience. After that I would put him up against the winner of a Swanson/Edgar fight in a title elimnator bout.



I don't think that the fight proved that Aldo was the better fighter to warrant Jung having to prove himself again, simple as that. The rust fight is fine, in my opinion. It can even be the title eliminator fight, if Koch or Mendes doesn't look spectacular (which is possible), but any more than that isn't sensible, in my opinion.


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 7, 2013)

?obitobi said:


> We, as well, can't observe if Jung would have fought differently for the kicks. But absolutely, Jose was awesome considering his foot injury.



My point is that he didn't even have to fight for the kicks. He didn't need to take them into consideration at all because they were conspicuously absent. It's like going onto a fight with GSP and him not shooting for the double and taking you down to the ground at all! It doesn't get any more ideal than not having to deal with your opponents best tools. 



> His defensive wrestling was more impressive than his offensive wrestling, in my opinion. If he simply would have done more when he had the chance, then it would be more significant, I believe.


His defensive wrestling is many many times better than his offensive wrestling. Aldo's take down defence is very good and he has excellent sprawls. The offensive wrestling he showed was nothing to write home about, it was meh at best. But still that boring wrestling was controlling the match and allowing him to win each round. Jung was losing to a so-so tool of Aldo's.



> I don't think that the fight proved that Aldo was the better fighter to warrant Jung having to prove himself again, simple as that. The rust fight is fine, in my opinion. It can even be the title eliminator fight, if Koch or Mendes doesn't look spectacular (which is possible), but any more than that isn't sensible, in my opinion.


But Jung hadn't really even earned this fight. He certainly wasn't first in line for the title fight he was just the more popular guy and that's why he got bumped to the top of the line when Pettis got injured... Lamas, Mendes and Swanson are all on better win streaks and not coming back from injury either. I would rather see Aldo fight Swanson or KZ again than Lamas or Mendes. But Lamas and Mendes have earned their shot and are ranked #1 and #2 respectively.


----------



## †obitobi (Aug 7, 2013)

Niabingi said:


> My point is that he didn't even have to fight for the kicks. He didn't need to take them into consideration at all because they were conspicuously absent. It's like going onto a fight with GSP and him not shooting for the double and taking you down to the ground at all! It doesn't get any more ideal than not having to deal with your opponents best tools.



I believe that my point still stands. There's no telling that the kicks would have been significant to conclude that Jung had it significantly easier. KZ didn't use his jiu jitsu, if I remember correctly, but that doesn't mean that it would have worked against Aldo if he used it.



Niabingi said:


> His defensive wrestling is many many times better than his offensive wrestling. Aldo's take down defence is very good and he has excellent sprawls. The offensive wrestling he showed was nothing to write home about, it was meh at best. But still that boring wrestling was controlling the match and allowing him to win each round. Jung was losing to a so-so tool of Aldo's.



The wrestling in itself should not be so important that even if you don't have much success on the mat that you still win the round, in my opinion, but that's apparently what judges look at.

It's even why I gave Aldo the rounds, because I felt that the judges see that as significant. In my opinion, Jung wasn't in any danger. I'd say that he was in more danger on the feet.



Niabingi said:


> But Jung hadn't really even earned this fight. He certainly wasn't first in line for the title fight he was just the more popular guy and that's why he got bumped to the top of the line when Pettis got injured... Lamas, Mendes and Swanson are all on better win streaks and not coming back from injury either. I would rather see Aldo fight Swanson or KZ again than Lamas or Mendes. But Lamas and Mendes have earned their shot and are ranked #1 and #2 respectively.



Perhaps not, but it's not like Aldo was outclassing him in the first 2 rounds, and KZ was clearly feeling more at home as time went on.

Lamas should get a title shot, in my opinion. Money is right there. I wouldn't mind if Swanson got a title shot next. My only concern is not against their deserving of a title shot, but that Aldo hasn't proved that he's better than KZ to warrant more than another title shot, in my opinion.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 7, 2013)

Niabingi said:


> Moving forward to counter a jab is a very valid tactic even in MMA. You just need to be good at it; that's all. People say it can leave you more open to take downs and that is true but if you're fighting an opponent who utilises a jab it can also give you loads of room to throw a counter punch. I have a bit of a British bias (being from London) but I believe that in the UFC the fighter who does this eloquently is Ross Pearson.



I agree with a lot of what you said.

It may be that MMA is still in its infancy and there isn't really a consensus of what is good or bad in it.  

Good example of slipping the lead and countering, Glover Teixeira in his fight with Kyle Kingsbury.

new bvb kit

Bad example of someone trying to slip the lead and moving their face directly into incoming blows, Kyle Kingsbury in his fight with Jimi Manuwa.


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 7, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> It may be that MMA is still in its infancy and there isn't really a consensus of what is good or bad in it.



I think that's exactly what it is. Over time techniques from other fight styles are being brought into MMA. Things that people didn't think would be effective or felt were too dangerous.



> Bad example of someone trying to slip the lead and moving their face directly into incoming blows, Kyle Kingsbury in his fight with Jimi Manuwa.


Man Kingsbury took some serious damage in this fight. We are just in a period of time where we are moving away from the tough as nails brawler. They will still exist and entertain but they will not achieve the big heights.



?obitobi said:


> I believe that my point still stands. There's no telling that the kicks would have been significant to conclude that Jung had it significantly easier. KZ didn't use his jiu jitsu, if I remember correctly, but that doesn't mean that it would have worked against Aldo if he used it.



There is a large enough precedent and body of evidence for us to be able to conclude that not being able to move in his usual manner or throw leg kicks is a big dent to Aldo's game. It's what he does and has done in all of his fights before hand. It's what he was doing in 2008 when he first joined the WEC and that has not changed since. It is what he is known for...

Like I said Aldo has a very distinct stand up style. One that is not really deniable. It involves movement, keeping people on the end of his punches and exploding forward with speed and power to close distance, he circles, he feints. He kicks legs... His most effective combinations tend to start or end with a leg kick. 

Saying that we don't know if Aldo having a broken foot and not being able to throw kicks made it easier for Jung is just wrong. No matter who you are fighting or what their style is, if they have a broken foot you have an advantage over them. Aldo's broken foot took away his kick and his movement which again is an advantage to Jung. As I said before Jung himself said that Aldo's kicks were very dangerous and neutralising them was vital in order to beat Aldo. Not having to deal with that danger and not having to think about neutralising that danger is a gift.



> The wrestling in itself should not be so important that even if you don't have much success on the mat that you still win the round, in my opinion, but that's apparently what judges look at.
> 
> It's even why I gave Aldo the rounds, because I felt that the judges see that as significant. In my opinion, Jung wasn't in any danger. I'd say that he was in more danger on the feet.


I agree that scoring in MMA needs a lot of work. The take down is given too much value in the current scoring system.


----------



## †obitobi (Aug 7, 2013)

Niabingi said:


> There is a large enough precedent and body of evidence for us to be able to conclude that not being able to move in his usual manner or throw leg kicks is a big dent to Aldo's game. It's what he does and has done in all of his fights before hand. It's what he was doing in 2008 when he first joined the WEC and that has not changed since. It is what he is known for...



There's not enough evidence to conclude anything, but you can extrapolate based on that he usually throws leg kicks.

But even that seems insubstantial since he's excellent everywhere, usually, as well as the possibility that it wouldn't work on KZ. Just because he simply chooses to throw the leg kicks isn't evidence that he has to, to be just as successful.



Niabingi said:


> Saying that we don't know if Aldo having a broken foot and not being able to throw kicks made it easier for Jung is just wrong. No matter who you are fighting or what their style is, if they have a broken foot you have an advantage over them. Aldo's broken foot took away his kick and his movement which again is an advantage to Jung. As I said before Jung himself said that Aldo's kicks were very dangerous and neutralising them was vital in order to beat Aldo. Not having to deal with that danger and not having to think about neutralising that danger is a gift.



The claim that you're making is that the leg kicks would have made it significantly harder for KZ, which simply isn't proven, regardless of your eagerness for it to be.

Again, to illustrate, that's like saying that KZ's jiu jitsu would have been the difference maker. Since it's possible that it wouldn't, then there's no way to tell. It may have been easier, but we can't know if it would have been significant for KZ.



Niabingi said:


> I agree that scoring in MMA needs a lot of work. The take down is given too much value in the current scoring system.



Pretty much, in my opinion.


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 7, 2013)

?obitobi said:


> The claim that you're making is that the leg kicks would have made it significantly harder for KZ, which simply isn't proven, regardless of your eagerness for it to be.



More that Aldo having broke his foot made this fight significantly easier for KZ. Because fighting someone with a handicap makes things easier... Aldo was able to get the finish because suddenly KZ had a very real and apparent handicap which he could exploit. I'm also saying since KZ expressly stated that he was worried about the kicks of Aldo not having to deal with them, not having to worry about them, not even having to think about the threat of them, being able to push them out of your mind totally is a plus point. I'm sure KZ had a strategy worked out for the kicks, I don't know if that strategy would have worked or not. I do know not even having to worry about implementing the strategy is easier.

The fact that your opponent has less tools that they can use as a result of an injury that in itself is a plus. It gives you less to deal with. Even if it's something that they rarely use an injury making the possibility of them using it drop down to 0 makes things easier.



> Again, to illustrate, that's like saying that KZ's jiu jitsu would have been the difference maker. Since it's possible that it wouldn't, then there's no way to tell. It may have been easier, but significance is the name of the game, and we can't know if it would have been significant for KZ.


Not really. KZ has good submissions and aggressive Jits but he doesn't work for them right away. His style is to wear fighters down first. Get in close throw a lot of punches from the inside, use his head movement and risky punches to brawl with opponents. Then he takes them down and works for the submission. KZ has a very distinct style in his stand up. That's why people were talking about him finally starting to open up at the end of the 3rd and start of the 4th it is what's expected of him. His stand up style, determination to go forward and seeming reckless abandon are what earned him the nickname Korean Zombie. They are what earned him the reputation for being such an exciting fighter. That is what people expect to see when they watch a KZ fight. 

If I had to compare Aldo's kicks/movement to any thing of KZs it would be that.

In the first 14 or so minutes of the fight that was very much missing from KZ. He was I assume respecting Aldo's power and not wanting to take big risks the way he usually does. Both Stann and Goldberg were commenting on his reserved approach to the fight and when he started to open up they (and most of his fans) were like now THIS is the KZ that we expected.

In the same way all through out the fight and in basically every article summarising the fight they mentioned the missing kicks of Aldo. It was a very conspicuous absence because it is an integral part of his game.

I would put it like this. Aldo's movement and kicks are to him what the double leg and the take down are to GSP or speed is to Mighty Mouse or KO power to JDS. 

If I'm fighting a slower MM even if I could probably counter his speed or match it I have gotten lucky. If I'm fighting a GSP unable to spring for the double leg or attempt to take me down even if I have a fantastic sprawl and immense take down defence, I have gotten lucky. If I'm fighting a JDS who is unable to throw any power punches even if I have excellent head movement and a granite chin, I have gotten lucky. If I am fighting anyone and they have a broken foot I am lucky.

Neither fighter fought like themselves that fight. For Aldo it was because he was physically unable to. For KZ it was because he just didn't... Perhaps nerves or respect of Aldo's power or not wanting to be so risky in a title fight.


----------



## †obitobi (Aug 7, 2013)

Niabingi said:


> More that Aldo having broke his foot made this fight significantly easier for KZ. Because fighting someone with a handicap makes things easier...



Easier =/= significantly easier 




Niabingi said:


> Aldo was able to get the finish because suddenly KZ had a very real and apparent handicap which he could exploit. I'm also saying since KZ expressly stated that he was worried about the kicks of Aldo not having to deal with them, not having to worry about them, not even having to think about the threat of them, being able to push them out of your mind totally is a plus point. I'm sure KZ had a strategy worked out for the kicks, I don't know if that strategy would have worked or not. I do know not even having to worry about implementing the strategy is easier.



That is assuming that he cannot compensate for the leg kicks and be just as threatening, hence why I mentioned that he Aldo is excellent everywhere. There's, as well, the possibility that the kicks even if employed would not have made it significantly harder for KZ.

Not implementing a strategy that wouldn't have worked makes no difference, and implementing a strategy just as effective as the leg kicks doesn't either.



Niabingi said:


> The fact that your opponent has less tools that they can use as a result of an injury that in itself is a plus. It gives you less to deal with. Even if it's something that they rarely use an injury making the possibility of them using it drop down to 0 makes things easier.



Obviously, but not necessarily significant. Again, what you don't have to deal with isn't necessarily a difference maker, and what's bering presented in its stead isn't necessarily worse.



Niabingi said:


> Not really. KZ has good submissions and aggressive Jits but he doesn't work for them right away. His style is to wear fighters down first. Get in close throw a lot of punches from the inside, use his head movement and risky punches to brawl with opponents. Then he takes them down and works for the submission. KZ has a very distinct style in his stand up. That's why people were talking about him finally starting to open up at the end of the 3rd and start of the 4th it is what's expected of him. His stand up style, determination to go forward and seeming reckless abandon are what earned him the nickname Korean Zombie. They are what earned him the reputation for being such an exciting fighter. That is what people expect to see when they watch a KZ fight.
> 
> If I had to compare Aldo's kicks/movement to any thing of KZs it would be that.
> 
> ...



I'm not going to dismiss that the footwork, as well as the kicks were no doubt compromised with the injury, but if I sound like a broken record, it's because you continue to miss the obvious variables, which is KZ's ability to defend the leg kicks, and Aldo's ability to compensate. None of them were observable, thus we can't conclude how they'd effect the fight.

How significant they are is simply a mystery, in my opinion.


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 7, 2013)

?obitobi said:


> I'm not going to dismiss that the footwork, as well as the kicks were no doubt compromised with the injury, but if I sound like a broken record, it's because you continue to miss the obvious variables, which is KZ's ability to defend the leg kicks, and Aldo's ability to compensate. None of them were observable, thus we can't conclude how they'd effect the fight.


Aldo did compensate though... He changed up his tactics totally and used boxing, wrestling and a bit of BJJ to win out each round. The use of wrestling was to compensate for his crippled stand up game. He didn't wrestle for fun. Aldo even said as much in the post fight conference.



			
				Jose Aldo said:
			
		

> I don't know if I broke my foot, but I can hardly walk on it. So I had totally change my strategy. I had to do some boxing, use some wrestling and use some jiu-jitsu.



So in the first round Aldo is thinking. Right my foot is gone, I can't move well on it, I can't kick with it in fact I can't really kick box with it at all. Okay I am going to have to compensate for that and use more wrestling and boxing to win. KZ's response to that for 14 minutes and 45 seconds was nothing. If you are losing handily to an opponent with an injury... You don't get an immediate or even an easy ride to a rematch. Regardless of how it ends. 

But basically to me what you're arguing is because we have not seen how KZ would fight against an in health Aldo we can not say that this fight was significantly easier for him or not. We need to watch them fight again to know! While what I'm saying is it is pretty safe to assume it's easier to face a handicapped fighter than that same fighter healthy and in form.

My point is that Jung did not have an answer for Aldo's wrestling. He did not have an answer for Aldo's jab or boxing; he was trying to use his reach and time counter with a left hook when Aldo jabbed. That was the story of round 2 Aldo throws a jab it connects, KZ attempts to counter with a left hook but it passes through the air and misses, time and again. In fact Aldo got his take down in round 2 because KZ had been so predictable in countering his jab with the left hook. He jabbed, swayed away from the left hook and then immediately dove in for the take down.

Anyway, going back to my point. In a rematch there will be everything that KZ was unable to cope with or answer to in this first fight as well as extra movement, kicks and kick boxing. If someone is barely managing to carry 3 or 4 boxes and you add on an extra few on top it's a safe bet something will get dropped. 



			
				No longer Jose Aldo now back to just you. said:
			
		

> How significant they are is simply a mystery, in my opinion.


In my opinion at the top level of any sport even the smallest advantage you have over an opponent is significant. At the top level of MMA the difference between fighters becomes thinner. That's why you have champions go from 7 straight K.O. wins to suddenly having a lot of UD wins. The higher the level the more competitive and as a result wins and finishes come harder. Any advantage you may have or you get over your opponent is a big deal. 

Also this fight is turning out to be quite eventful considering how slow on action it was! Aside from Aldo's confirmed broken foot and Jung's confirmed dislocated shoulder. It's also been revealed that Aldo also has been diagnosed with kidney stones (probably due to his repeated and large weight cuts!) and Jung fractured his orbital in the fight. I think it happened at some point in the second round when Aldo was landing some clean and heavy jabs. Becase at the end of the round you can see KZ touching his eye and when he is in his corner he is blinking a lot and having clear discomfort with it.


----------



## †obitobi (Aug 8, 2013)

Niabingi said:


> Aldo did compensate though... He changed up his tactics totally and used boxing, wrestling and a bit of BJJ to win out each round. The use of wrestling was to compensate for his crippled stand up game. He didn't wrestle for fun. Aldo even said as much in the post fight conference.


We can't observe how effective it was in comparison to his usual game plan, because he has not used in on KZ before, or even anyone like KZ for that matter.




Niabingi said:


> So in the first round Aldo is thinking. Right my foot is gone, I can't move well on it, I can't kick with it in fact I can't really kick box with it at all. Okay I am going to have to compensate for that and use more wrestling and boxing to win.


I wouldn't say that he couldn't move on it, whether or not it did hurt him too much to kick with.

_Warning: even though the video makes it seem like KZ was outclassed, he was not_
[YOUTUBE]K9C4qXnp0bU[/YOUTUBE]

He seemed able to react relatively okay, in my opinion.



Niabingi said:


> KZ's response to that for 14 minutes and 45 seconds was nothing. If you are losing handily to an opponent with an injury... You don't get an immediate or even an easy ride to a rematch. Regardless of how it ends.


No.

The reason _*why*_ he wasn't outclassed, in my opinion, is because Aldo would land some jabs, power shots, a few leg kicks, and combinations, and KZ would land some jabs, power shots, a few leg kicks, and combinations, both pretty much evenly distributed over the course of about 3 rounds and 1:30, then as soon as he would get hit cleanly, he'd take KZ down. 

In the first, KZ basically out struck him with combinations, as well as jabs, in my opinion, until Aldo started to heat up in the final seconds of the 1st. 

In the second, Aldo out jabbed him and landed some clean shots, with the nice combination, but KZ landed some nice jabs as well, with some clean shots, then Aldo took him to the mat. 

In the third, after what appears to be, in my opinion, him catching Aldo with a clean hit, KZ misses a knee, then Aldo catches it, Aldo would stall, and KZ would hit him as he defended the takedowns. After Herb breaks them up, because Aldo did what you're accusing KZ of doing, which was nothing, KZ opened up around the 1:30 mark of round 3, and, attempted a submission, which, in my opinion, collectively took the 3rd round from there. Aldo even appeared to be rocked at the very end of the third round, in my opinion. 

In the 4th, KZ landed some jabs, and was starting to open up, but then the accident happened at around the 3:30 mark, I believe.


But the point is if the injury mattered, significantly. I'm sure you know what "subjective" is, and any conclusion about his ability to compensate would be exactly that. I'm sorry, but you just don't know how much the kicks matter, and how effected that his footwork was. I respect your opinion, but in fairness, the injury may not have mattered for the champion.




Niabingi said:


> But basically to me what you're arguing is because we have not seen how KZ would fight against an in health Aldo we can not say that this fight was significantly easier for him or not. We need to watch them fight again to know! While what I'm saying is it is pretty safe to assume it's easier to face a handicapped fighter than that same fighter healthy and in form.



I'm saying that you can't make baseless assumptions, and pass them as facts. As far as we know, the fight was what it appeared to be, which was that Jose was able to compensate for the lack of kicks with wrestling, with his footwork being fine enough to continue normally.

Would the kicks have mattered? Perhaps, or perhaps not. Was his injury significant to his footwork? Perhaps, or perhaps not. You keep reiterating that it would be easier, when easier is  not what's in question. Did KZ have it _significantly_ easier? 

Perhaps, or perhaps not.



Niabingi said:


> My point is that Jung did not have an answer for Aldo's wrestling. He did not have an answer for Aldo's jab or boxing; he was trying to use his reach and time


Even if that was the case, it's not necessarily indicative that without the foot injury, KZ would have lost even worse, like you keep trying to sell. At best, that's a possibility, but the Aldo that we saw in there may not have been that much/significantly worse than the Aldo who kicks people's legs off because they don't check them.

But I soundly disagree that Aldo's boxing was that much more effective than KZ's, with the exception of perhaps a few moments. It says a lot for why you persist a clearly insubstantial argument in favor for Aldo if you really think that KZ was not hanging in there with him.

I believe that fightmetric had the striking about even, with Aldo out striking him by 1 significant strike, if I'm not mistaken.



Niabingi said:


> counter with a left hook when Aldo jabbed. That was the story of round 2 Aldo throws a jab it connects, KZ attempts to counter with a left hook but it passes through the air and misses, time and again. In fact Aldo got his take down in round 2 because KZ had been so predictable in countering his jab with the left hook. He jabbed, swayed away from the left hook and then immediately dove in for the take down.


I don't think that it was as one sided as you're making out to be, but Aldo did land some nice combinations, as well as KZ, I believe. The main difference was the wrestling, in my opinion.



Niabingi said:


> In my opinion at the top level of any sport even the smallest advantage you have over an opponent is significant. At the top level of MMA the difference between fighters becomes thinner. That's why you have champions go from 7 straight K.O. wins to suddenly having a lot of UD wins. The higher the level the more competitive and as a result wins and finishes come harder. Any advantage you may have or you get over your opponent is a big deal.



I agree, somewhat. For guys like Silva, GSP, Aldo, Jones, and even Cain, their talent gives them the ability to compensate where ever the fight takes them. I'd even put Weidman in this category as well, in my opinion.

I think that it's because when you start getting to the very top, the talent starts to pull from the hard work. As stated, Aldo is excellent everywhere. He can make adjustments on the fly. Same with the other p4p on Earth. If Aldo was hindered in the fight, it's because of his lack of being able to do damage on the mat when he took KZ down, in my opinion. But that's about it.



Niabingi said:


> Also this fight is turning out to be quite eventful considering how slow on action it was! Aside from Aldo's confirmed broken foot and Jung's confirmed dislocated shoulder. It's also been revealed that Aldo also has been diagnosed with kidney stones (probably due to his repeated and large weight cuts!) and Jung fractured his orbital in the fight. I think it happened at some point in the second round when Aldo was landing some clean and heavy jabs. Becase at the end of the round you can see KZ touching his eye and when he is in his corner he is blinking a lot and having clear discomfort with it.



It also could be due to an overdosage of vitamin C, which some people use to shorten their recovery time, I believe. The kidney stones, that is.


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 8, 2013)

†obitobi said:


> We can't observe how effective it was in comparison to his usual game plan, because he has not used in on KZ before, or even anyone like KZ for that matter.


By this reasoning no injury could ever be called a handicap in a fight unless those two fighters have another fight where nobody gets injured to use as a baseline. Like some kind of weird school science project...



> I wouldn't say that he couldn't move on it, whether or not it did hurt him too much to kick with.
> 
> He seemed able to react relatively okay, in my opinion.


 It matters very little what you would say about his injury from what you saw. What matters is what the person with the injury felt and what the doctor whom treated that injury said. Of course you don't get to be a champion without a fierce desire to win and also in a fight adrenaline helps you to push past certain injuries. So he would still move as best as he could. But, that doesn't make what Aldo said he felt invalid. 

I don't understand why your opinion of the injury matters more than Aldo's... I just tend to take people at their word.



> The reason _*why*_ he wasn't outclassed, in my opinion, is because Aldo would land some jabs, power shots, a few leg kicks, and combinations, and KZ would land some jabs, power shots, a few leg kicks, and combinations, both pretty much evenly distributed over the course of about 3 rounds and 1:30, then as soon as he would get hit cleanly, he'd take KZ down.


No. Aldo didn't land a few leg kicks. He attempted 2 in the entire fight, the first one clipped KZ's knee and broke his foot. The second leg kick landed flush but probably hurt to much for him to be able to throw any more.

Aldo didn't take him down whenever he got cleanly hit by KZ that's not what happened at all. In Round 1 Aldo gets one take down which was made easy by KZ's pattern of countering Aldo's stiff jab with a left hook. With 35 seconds left in the first round Aldo feints as if he is about to to throw the jab, knowing that KZ is going to throw that left hook, Aldo pulls his punch back, ducks and slips the hook, gets inside and completes a double leg take down. That is exactly how the take down happened in round 1.

In Round 2 with 1:10 left in the round. Aldo throws another Jab, lo and behold KZ tries to counter it with a left hook (big shock!) Aldo ducks, slips the punch and gets the take down.

Round 3 4:15 left. KZ tries to throw a flying knee, Aldo catches him and puts him down on his back. KZ scrambles like a boss and gets back on his feet up against the cage. Aldo stalls him on the cage and eventually forces him down again (although not for long!)...

None of the take downs were as a result of KZ landing a clean hit.



> In the first, KZ basically out struck him with combinations, as well as jabs, in my opinion, until Aldo started to heat up in the final seconds of the 1st.
> 
> In the second, Aldo out jabbed him and landed some clean shots, with the nice combination, but KZ landed some nice jabs as well, with some clean shots, then Aldo took him to the mat.


 In the first two rounds neither fighter landed all that much but Aldo still out struck KZ by a fair margin. 24 strikes landed by Aldo to KZ's 13. Of his 13 only 6 of KZ's were significant strikes, so less than 50%. Of Aldo's 24 strikes 19 were significant so just under 80%. Don't get me wrong numbers don't tell the story of a fight but your opinion doesn't really seem to run in line with the hard data.



> In the third, after what appears to be, in my opinion, him catching Aldo with a clean hit, KZ misses a knee, then Aldo catches it, Aldo would stall, and KZ would hit him as he defended the takedowns. After Herb breaks them up, because Aldo did what you're accusing KZ of doing, which was nothing, KZ opened up around the 1:30 mark of round 3, and, attempted a submission, which, in my opinion, collectively took the 3rd round from there. Aldo even appeared to be rocked at the very end of the third round, in my opinion.


I've said several times that Aldo basically just stalled for a chunk of the third. Pushed Jung against the cage and stalled. 

When I say that Jung did nothing I am not talking about output. His output is always pretty high even on a slow day. I'm talking about tactically, he did nothing that would help him to gain control of the fight and help him win it. He did nothing to ensure he was up on the score cards, to counter the jab, to defeat the wrestling. He tried a fair few things but none of them really worked. 



> But the point is if the injury mattered, significantly. I'm sure you know what "subjective" is, and any conclusion about his ability to compensate would be exactly that. I'm sorry, but you just don't know how much the kicks matter, and how effected that his footwork was. I respect your opinion, but in fairness, the injury may not have mattered for the champion.


 Except the champion himself said it did matter. I'm not just guessing as to if it affected his fight and how much or whether or not it made a difference to Aldo. He said that it did... 

I don't know how much the kicks matter exactly. I can't put a numerical figure or quantify exactly there importance. But, I can use a few things in order to gauge the value of his kick and their importance. There is a large enough pool of information for me to draw from. 

In every analysis about him before a fight, in the commentary when he fights, in post fight articles about him. They always mention his leg kicks. Because they are a big part of his fight. Google best leg kicks in UFC and his name will be mentioned. Not that Google is a source of all knowledge just that he has set a strong enough precedent in his past fights (even pre-zuffa) for it to be something he is known for.

Opponents he is about to face always talk about negating the leg kick in their pre-fight interviews. Pettis' trainer talked about how dealing with those and making him stop throwing them would be the vital to win the fight. Jung said that Aldo's kicks are very dangerous and stopping those was vital to being able to beat him.

Urijah Faber compared the leg kicks to being hit on the leg with a bat. Kenny Florian said that he has never been hit harder in his life than when Aldo kicked him and that he kicked like a mule.



> Would the kicks have mattered? Perhaps, or perhaps not. Was his injury significant to his footwork? Perhaps, or perhaps not. You keep reiterating that it would be easier, when easier is  not what's in question. Did KZ have it _significantly_ easier?


 Wait. Why is the word significant so important? Whether it makes things easier by 1% or 100% doesn't really change my point. The fight was that bit too much for him at the difficulty level it was at on Saturday. What's the point in giving him the same fight with the difficulty level raised? Even if you only think it's raised by 0.5%

There are so many good fights for KZ to use to better prepare himself to go for the belt. He also seems to learn so much and grow from one fight to the next. Why not give him the opportunity to bolster his skills before the next fight. It's not even like it'll be a long wait. A year unless an injury crops up. I think it'll only serve him well to get two more fights against top opponents. He will grow in confidence, skill, experience and of course coming in riding a hot streak instead of from a long lay off is also an advantage.



> Even if that was the case, it's not necessarily indicative that without the foot injury, KZ would have lost even worse, like you keep trying to sell. At best, that's a possibility, but the Aldo that we saw in there may not have been that much/significantly worse than the Aldo who kicks people's legs off because they don't check them.


 He certainly looked significantly worse! He looked worse than the Aldo we've seen in the 12 Zuffa fights prior to this one. KZ looked worse too. I really think he was nervous, rusty and too desperate to win the belt to do anything risky.



> But I soundly disagree that Aldo's boxing was that much more effective than KZ's, with the exception of perhaps a few moments. It says a lot for why you persist a clearly insubstantial argument in favor for Aldo if you really think that KZ was not hanging in there with him.


KZ always gets hit. But he usually makes up for it by hitting his opponent much more and with better punches. I am reluctant to even call KZ's style boxing... It's very unorthodox. If anything I would call him a very technical brawler nobody can duck and slip on the inside the way KZ does. His head movement is fantastic, possibly the best in the UFC. He can also throw from weird angles and all sorts of odd punches. That's how he wins brawls, he moves his head to make his opponent miss 4/5 punches and throws his own punch from some weird ass angle while he is ducking.

Aldo on the other hand although explosive is a disciplined technique based fighter. It even shows in the fightmetrics of this fight Jung attempted to hit Aldo a lot more than Aldo attempted to hit Jung. But, Aldo hit Jung more than Jung hit Aldo.

So Jung's ideal range is right up close on the inside and Aldo's is on the end of his punches. He keeps people on the outside and explodes into range with his power and speed when he wants to land a power shot or combo.

Neither fighter was very effective in their stand up, neither fighter was ever in any real danger from the strikes of the other in the bout. However, Aldo was standing right there in the pocket but managed to keep a lot of Jung's attempts to get inside and brawl or throw his combos at bay. Mostly with his jab. The fact that he connected more and that he was able to keep the stand up fight where he wanted it most of the time is why I said Aldo was out boxing Jung. I never said that KZ wasn't hanging in there or that Aldo was doing a fantastic job or was wildly successful. He just about did enough to out box Jung...



> I believe that fightmetric had the striking about even, with Aldo out striking him by 1 significant strike, if I'm not mistaken.


No, Aldo landed 32 significant strikes, Jung landed 17. It was total strikes that had a difference of 1; 43 to 42. More than half of Jung's total strikes came from the third round (where he landed 26) in those moments when Aldo was stalling and pushing him against the cage. All of those baby punches that Jung landed there took his total up.



> I don't think that it was as one sided as you're making out to be, but Aldo did land some nice combinations, as well as KZ, I believe. The main difference was the wrestling, in my opinion.


Of course the main difference was the wrestling. In MMA when the stand up isn't very engaging the main difference usually always ends up being the wrestling.

Good luck reading this. It's written when very drowsy and not edited or condensed at all! Sorry.


----------



## †obitobi (Aug 9, 2013)

Niabingi said:


> By this reasoning no injury could ever be called a handicap in a fight unless those two fighters have another fight where nobody gets injured to use as a baseline. Like some kind of weird school science project...



If the fighter showed an unmistakeable sign of impairment, like, for example, KZ's injury, then that's obviously a handicap. But if he doesn't, like with Jose's footwork, then all that one can do is speculate.



Niabingi said:


> What matters is what the person with the injury felt and what the doctor whom treated that injury said. Of course you don't get to be a champion without a fierce desire to win and also in a fight adrenaline helps you to push past certain injuries. So he would still move as best as he could. But, that doesn't make what Aldo said he felt invalid.



I'm not saying that it matters, because I'm not passing my opinions as facts. What I can say as a fact is that he may not have been impaired, at least significantly.

And I've never said that Aldo wasn't avoiding his kicks because of his injury, nor did Aldo say that his footwork was impaired, so you're not making sense.



Niabingi said:


> I don't understand why your opinion of the injury matters more than Aldo's... I just tend to take people at their word.



And I don't understand what you're talking about.



Niabingi said:


> No. Aldo didn't land a few leg kicks. He attempted 2 in the entire fight, the first one clipped KZ's knee and broke his foot. The second leg kick landed flush but probably hurt to much for him to be able to throw any more.



Okay.



Niabingi said:


> Aldo didn't take him down whenever he got cleanly hit by KZ that's not what happened at all. In Round 1 Aldo gets one take down which was made easy by KZ's pattern of countering Aldo's stiff jab with a left hook. With 35 seconds left in the first round Aldo feints as if he is about to to throw the jab, knowing that KZ is going to throw that left hook, Aldo pulls his punch back, ducks and slips the hook, gets inside and completes a double leg take down. That is exactly how the take down happened in round 1.



I didn't mean that every take down was from KZ hitting him cleanly. Yeah, the first one was pretty much game planning, in my opinion.




Niabingi said:


> In Round 2 with 1:10 left in the round. Aldo throws another Jab, lo and behold KZ tries to counter it with a left hook (big shock!) Aldo ducks, slips the punch and gets the take down.



Two seconds earlier, KZ _lands cleanly_ over the shoulder.



Niabingi said:


> Round 3 4:15 left. KZ tries to throw a flying knee, Aldo catches him and puts him down on his back. KZ scrambles like a boss and gets back on his feet up against the cage. Aldo stalls him on the cage and eventually forces him down again (although not for long!)...



1:31, KZ _lands cleanly_, opens flurry but misses mostly, attempts knee, and at 1:21, Aldo shoots



Niabingi said:


> None of the take downs were as a result of KZ landing a clean hit.



Stop.



Niabingi said:


> In the first two rounds neither fighter landed all that much but Aldo still out struck KZ by a fair margin.



KZ was definitely landing more than Aldo at the start of the first. Please stop.

I'll concede that Aldo turned it up at the end of the round, but besides that, you've apparently watched a different fight.



Niabingi said:


> *24 strikes landed by Aldo* to* KZ's 13*. Of his 13 *only 6 of KZ's were significant strikes*, so less than 50%. *Of Aldo's 24 strikes 19 were significant* so just under 80%. Don't get me wrong numbers don't tell the story of a fight but your opinion doesn't really seem to run in line with the hard data.



The numbers here don't even agree with the rest of your post. I'm guessing you were sleepy, .



Niabingi said:


> No, *Aldo landed 32 significant strikes*, *Jung landed 17*. It was total strikes that had a difference of 1; 43 to 42. More than half of Jung's total strikes came from the third round (where he landed 26) in those moments when Aldo was stalling and pushing him against the cage. All of those baby punches that Jung landed there took his total up.



I made it clear that I may be mistaken. My point was that KZ was landing, which is in line with the data.

And Aldo landed some punches when KZ was on his back and up against the fence as well - they just weren't as much as KZ, or nearly as severe in some cases, in my opinion. Btw, don't forget to omit the significant strikes that Aldo landed after the accident.



Niabingi said:


> When I say that Jung did nothing I am not talking about output.



Then you pretty much should have nothing to say.



Niabingi said:


> His output is always pretty high even on a slow day. I'm talking about tactically, he did nothing that would help him to gain control of the fight and help him win it. He did nothing to ensure he was up on the score cards, to counter the jab, to defeat the wrestling. He tried a fair few things but none of them really worked.


The fact that you're clearly rewatching the fight to respond to this thread and still insist that he was being outclassed with the jab is mind boggling to me.

Did KZ not land combinations in the first? The only time that Aldo seemed to pull away was in the 2nd, which was not the entire fight. In the third, KZ landed cleanly, and tried to hurt him with the knees, as well as gnp, unlike Jose.

Please don't conflate trying to no avail with not trying at all. But even the former wouldn't make sense because the last knee turned into a reversal, which turned into gnp to end the round strongly, which from there was pretty much all KZ, until the accident.




Niabingi said:


> Except the champion himself said it did matter. I'm not just guessing as to if it affected his fight and how much or whether or not it made a difference to Aldo. He said that it did...



He did not make any indication that the lack of kicks hindered him. He simply said, at least from what you've quoted, that he couldn't use them. So you're the only one saying it so far.



Niabingi said:


> I don't know how much the kicks matter exactly. I can't put a numerical figure or quantify exactly there importance. But, I can use a few things in order to gauge the value of his kick and their importance. There is a large enough pool of information for me to draw from.



Post any information that you have which clearly suggests that Aldo absolutely needs the kicks to be just as effective, rather than simply choosing to use them in the same way that GSP can use his Karate, but simply chooses to use other tools.



Niabingi said:


> In every analysis about him before a fight, in the commentary when he fights, in post fight articles about him. They always mention his leg kicks. Because they are a big part of his fight. Google best leg kicks in UFC and his name will be mentioned. Not that Google is a source of all knowledge just that he has set a strong enough precedent in his past fights (even pre-zuffa) for it to be something he is known for.



"Uses them" isn't necessarily "needing them". He's excellent everywhere. It's more likely that he doesn't need the kicks, but simply uses them as a preferential style, in my opinion.

But hey, we'll find out once you provide proof that he needs them or not.



Niabingi said:


> Of course the main difference was the wrestling. In MMA when the stand up isn't very engaging the main difference usually always ends up being the wrestling.



You'd have to concede that the standup was about even, which would be an apt concession. Perhaps not in each round, because it was back and forth between rounds, in my opinion, but about even overall.



Niabingi said:


> Good luck reading this. It's written when very drowsy and not edited or condensed at all! Sorry.


You're fine.

I'm pretty drowsy as well. The only reason that I'm entertaining you this much is because I'm pretty bitter about how it turned out, or otherwise i'd let you think what you want, but that was such a disappointment, in my opinion.


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 9, 2013)

Not even going to lie. I am so lost right now. The micro quoting always throws me...



†obitobi said:


> If the fighter showed an unmistakeable sign of impairment, like, for example, KZ's injury, then that's obviously a handicap. But if he doesn't, like with Jose's footwork, then all that one can do is speculate.


So it's only a handicap if you limp like you have a peg leg or something? To me KZ's injury was more than a handicap. There are certain injuries which mean you can't fight any more. They directly end a fight. That's what KZ's shoulder pop was, a fight ending injury. A handicap is something you can still continue with by puts you at a disadvantage.



> I'm not saying that it matters, because I'm not passing my opinions as facts. What I can say as a fact is that he may not have been impaired, at least significantly.
> 
> And I've never said that Aldo wasn't avoiding his kicks because of his injury, nor did Aldo say that his footwork was impaired, so you're not making sense.


 But you said_"I wouldn't say that he couldn't move on it, whether or not it did hurt him too much to kick with.

He seemed able to react relatively okay, in my opinion."_

I was pointing out that Aldo specifically said he could hardly walk on his foot. So if someone is hardly able to walk on their foot does that not mean that their footwork or movement is impaired? That is the only leap I am making. 



> I didn't mean that every take down was from KZ hitting him cleanly.


Nor am I saying that KZ didn't hit him cleanly in any exchange or at some point before the take downs. Just that the take downs were not a reactionary measure to being hit. You made it sound as though Aldo was doing that panic shooting thing which some wrestlers do when they are getting handled on the feet. So, I was trying to point out that wasn't the case and there were sound tactics behind each take down and it was all gaming (point scoring) on Aldo's part.



> KZ was definitely landing more than Aldo at the start of the first. Please stop.
> 
> I'll concede that Aldo turned it up at the end of the round, but besides that, you've apparently watched a different fight.


 Again I'll state my belief that neither fighter landed that much. Round 1 especially! Jung landed a total of 3 times in the first round, 3! I am not 100% sure at which time stamp in the first those 3 strikes landed. But, I will admit to not being able to see a fighter land 3 times and feel that he was landing much more than his opponent. To me 3 isn't a lot; Aldo's 6 is also not a lot... They were doing what a lot of fighters do and using that time to measure distance and trying to make sure that they find their range.

Aldo only won the first because he got a take down and looked busy at the end. He ended the round strong which always leaves an impression on judges. They were probably so relieved when he scored that take down and had that small flurry. Before that point I'd wager they were aware that who won the round could be up for debate.



> I made it clear that I may be mistaken. My point was that KZ was landing, which is in line with the data.


Of course he was landing! I never said Jung landed 0 strikes or tried to land 0 strikes...



> The fact that you're clearly rewatching the fight to respond to this thread and still insist that he was being outclassed with the jab is mind boggling to me.


I've never said outclassed, have I? Just that he didn't have an answer to the jab. It was killing me! Killing me! That he kept on attempting to counter it with the left hook. It wasn't working, the repetitiveness exposed him to Aldo who figured it out and used it against KZ. To me in a championship level fight it was not good enough. Sure his jab counters were not awful. His performance against it was not pitiful and embarrassing like Ellenberger's was against McDonald. But, it was by no means good enough for a championship bout and also in my opinion it fell well short of the standard that KZ has set for himself.

As I said before KZ has fantastic head movement! He seemed to think he could use his reach to catch Aldo with a counter. After that didn't work two or three times. Why not do what you usually always do so well and use that head movement to take a step forward when the jab is thrown, slip inside of it and then throw those power punches from the inside where you excel?

It is not good enough to keep throwing a predictable counter that does not hit in answer to a jab that is connecting. I hold this sport, top level fighters and KZ himself to a higher standard than that.



> Did KZ not land combinations in the first? The only time that Aldo seemed to pull away was in the 2nd, which was not the entire fight. In the third, KZ landed cleanly, and tried to hurt him with the knees, as well as gnp, unlike Jose.


 KZ tried a lot in the third but didn't actually manage to do enough to win the round on any score cards apart from those of his fans. That is very little to do with this fight and a lot to do with the current scoring system in MMA. Which allows wrestling to mean more than it should. I don't like it but I will always take that into consideration when I score a round because I know now that the judges will too.



> Please don't conflate trying to no avail with not trying at all. But even the former wouldn't make sense because the last knee turned into a reversal, which turned into gnp to end the round strongly, which from there was pretty much all KZ, until the accident.


 I am not talking about trying at all. I'm talking about action. I'm talking about winning the fight. You are not going to win a fight by trying but failing to get submission, by trying to counter punches but missing, by trying to hit your opponent but missing, by being taken down and being on the bottom. If what you are doing is not working you need to adapt and try something else or mix things up a bit.

Focusing on the word nothing is a mistake as it's simply a turn of phrase or figure or speech. I'm not using nothing to mean literally 0. Which I think I made clear by the context.



> He did not make any indication that the lack of kicks hindered him. He simply said, at least from what you've quoted, that he couldn't use them. So you're the only one saying it so far.


 He made indication that he had a plan which involved using those kicks and that he had to change that plan in the fight because of the injury. To me that is a hindrance. Even if you overcome it. Not being able to control the fight the way you planned to or fight it the way you planned to is a hindrance. Finding it out mid fight and compensating for it mid fight is a hindrance, regardless of how well you do. That is the leap I am and was making. 

Instead of replying to the rest of your post I am going to clarify my initial point. Because you strayed into an entire territory of I never said that. So, here goes:


Aldo broke his foot
Because he broke his foot he could not throw leg kicks.
Aldo likes to throw leg kicks. It's one of his favourite tools and one of his best ones. He uses them to cause damage and also to keep his opponents on the outside.
If a fighter is without their best or favourite tool in a fight then they lose an advantage. Regardless of how good their other tools are.
Jung said to win this fight I need to take away Aldo's leg kicks. Get him to stop throwing them and negate them.
If Jung by his own admission thinks that Aldo's kicks are his most dangerous weapon and what make him so hard to beat. Than that also means the reverse is true. He also thinks that without the kicks Aldo is less dangerous and not as hard to beat.
Aldo's leg kicks were gone,he was not throwing them. Still, regardless of what he said Jung did not win nor was he winning.
The broken foot left his movement stunted. His movement looked flat footed and stunted. But he also said that he could barely walk on his foot. So, to me that shows his movement was affected by the broken foot.
Jung was down 3 rounds on all score cards. Even though Aldo stalled in the third, he still got the round.
Being down 3 out of 3 complete rounds is not a close fight.
Immediate rematches only go to close fights and high profile fighters.
Losing to an opponent with a broken foot only served to make Jung even less likely to get a rematch without more wins.

I never used the word need. I never said anything about it not being a choice for Aldo to use leg kicks. In a fight every thing you throw, every move you make is something you have chosen to do. Unless you're in a situation where your opponent has a hold of you and is using force to control your body. 



> You'd have to concede that the standup was about even, which would be an apt concession. Perhaps not in each round, because it was back and forth between rounds, in my opinion, but about even overall.


 I would not concede that it was about even. I will say what I've said from the start that it was not good and well below each of the fighters best. But more than that I don't think you can take one part of the fight away and score based solely on that. For one thing taking away which fighter landed more in stand up exchanges. I think that you also have to look at things such as technique, who was more accurate with their strikes, who was controlling the Octagon more, who controlled where the exchanges happened. It's not just about the few times when they were actually exchanging which is what you seem to be focusing on.


----------



## †obitobi (Aug 9, 2013)

Niabingi said:


> Not even going to lie. I am so lost right now. The micro quoting always throws me...
> 
> So it's only a handicap if you limp like you have a peg leg or something? To me KZ's injury was more than a handicap. There are certain injuries which mean you can't fight any more. They directly end a fight. That's what KZ's shoulder pop was, a fight ending injury. A handicap is something you can still continue with by puts you at a disadvantage.



It would be a handicap for his footwork, if it handicapped his footwork. I'd say that both a foot injury that made it so that he couldn't walk, as well as KZ's arm would be handicaps.

I would call his injury a handicap because he couldn't (basically) throw the kicks without extreme pain, just like KZ's arm, but not necessarily for his footwork, I believe. It was just a smaller one.



Niabingi said:


> But you said_"I wouldn't say that he couldn't move on it, whether or not it did hurt him too much to kick with.
> 
> He seemed able to react relatively okay, in my opinion."_
> 
> I was pointing out that Aldo specifically said he could hardly walk on his foot. So if someone is hardly able to walk on their foot does that not mean that their footwork or movement is impaired? That is the only leap I am making.





> I don't know if I broke my foot, but I can hardly walk on it. So I had totally change my strategy. I had to do some boxing, use some wrestling and use some jiu-jitsu.



Rather than criticize me for taking quotes out of context, you should learn the boundaries of what the quote actually says from what you're interpreting from it.

He never says that his foot was hurting as bad as it was from the start of the fight. He says that he could barely walk on it when he was making the quote. 



> I *can* hardly on it



The way that you're interpreting it literally makes it seem like something from the past was a result of that interview, in my opinion. And if you're saying that he _meant to say_ that he couldn't walk on it in the fight, then you're doing exactly what you're accusing of me, which is nonsense.

Could he have meant that the pain started during the fight? Sure, that's pretty reasonable, and I'm not saying that he observably didn't. However, it would, as well, make sense if he references that his foot was why he couldn't kick, with the pain still being bearable up until a point relatively near that interview, in my opinion.

"I can hardly walk on it" _*is not indicative*_ of when that started to happen, and "I had to totally change my strategy" isn't necessarily in reference to his inability to walk on it, much less as a result of something later in time ("so"). 

To substantiate that he, in fact, could move rather well, I'll reference you _*to the rest of the fight*_ after the first, where he seemed to be able to walk on it rather well.




Niabingi said:


> Nor am I saying that KZ didn't hit him cleanly in any exchange or at some point before the take downs. Just that the take downs were not a reactionary measure to being hit. You made it sound as though Aldo was doing that panic shooting thing which some wrestlers do when they are getting handled on the feet. So, I was trying to point out that wasn't the case and there were sound tactics behind each take down and it was all gaming (point scoring) on Aldo's part.



But in rounds 2, as well as 3, that seemed to be the case. Not necessarily that he was rocked, but he seemed alarmed enough to attempt the double, in my opinion.



Niabingi said:


> Again I'll state my belief that neither fighter landed that much. Round 1 especially! *Jung landed a total of 3 times in the first round, 3!* I am not 100% sure at which time stamp in the first those 3 strikes landed. But, I will admit to not being able to see a fighter land 3 times and feel that he was landing much more than his opponent. To me 3 isn't a lot; Aldo's 6 is also not a lot... They were doing what a lot of fighters do and using that time to measure distance and trying to make sure that they find their range.



I believe you're mistaken.

4:50, KZ leg kick

4:39, KZ lands about 2 out of what looks like a 4 punch combination, in my opinion

4:19, Aldo lands a stockton slap

4:10, KZ lands a body shot, but appears to miss with the right

3:51, Aldo attempts a 1, 2, and lands cleanly with the right

3:39, Aldo lands a jab

3:34, KZ lands a leg kick

3:29, KZ lands the jab, ducks Aldo's left, and lands the right, and finishes with an uppercut

2:44, KZ lands the left, sets up the high kick but misses

2:28, Aldo lands the leg kick

2:12, Aldo lands a body shot

1:09, KZ appears to respond with a body shot

1:41, Aldo lands a leg kick

1:28 KZ lands a leg kick

1:11, Aldo lands a jab

:05, Aldo lands a spinning back kick on KZ's arm

:03, Aldo lands about twice in a flurry

:01, KZ lands a left before the bell


It was about even, but KZ out struck him as far as I can tell. But only landing 3 times?




Niabingi said:


> Aldo only won the first because he got a take down and looked busy at the end. He ended the round strong which always leaves an impression on judges. They were probably so relieved when he scored that take down and had that small flurry. Before that point I'd wager they were aware that who won the round could be up for debate.



I agree.



Niabingi said:


> Of course he was landing! I never said Jung landed 0 strikes or tried to land 0 strikes...



I never said that you said that KZ tried to land zero strikes, what are you talking about?




Niabingi said:


> I've never said outclassed, have I? Just that he didn't have an answer to the jab. It was killing me! Killing me! That he kept on attempting to counter it with the left hook. It wasn't working, the repetitiveness exposed him to Aldo who figured it out and used it against KZ. To me in a championship level fight it was not good enough. Sure his jab counters were not awful. His performance against it was not pitiful and embarrassing like Ellenberger's was against McDonald. But, it was by no means good enough for a championship bout and also in my opinion it fell well short of the standard that KZ has set for himself.



No answer = outclassed as far as I'm aware. The 2nd round was absolutely when Aldo started to pull away, and for a moment, yes, KZ had no answer. But he found a better range at the end, in my opinion, and then made up for that in the 3rd, I believe. It was just back and forth action.




Niabingi said:


> *KZ tried a lot in the third but didn't actually manage to do enough to win the round on any score cards apart from those of his fans.* That is very little to do with this fight and a lot to do with the current scoring system in MMA. Which allows wrestling to mean more than it should. I don't like it but I will always take that into consideration when I score a round because I know now that the judges will too.



Perhaps because if you weren't a KZ fan watching the fight with obvious partiality, you were an Aldo fan watching the fight with obvious partiality.



Niabingi said:


> I am not talking about trying at all. I'm talking about action. I'm talking about winning the fight. You are not going to win a fight by trying but failing to get submission, by trying to counter punches but missing, by trying to hit your opponent but missing, by being taken down and being on the bottom. If what you are doing is not working you need to adapt and try something else or mix things up a bit.



By the same logic as what partially won Jose the first, staying busy and trying to finish is not doing nothing, literally. Whether or not it didn't work is another matter. I'd rather see someone try to finish than continuously shoot for the take down and try to steal the round by stalling on the fence. I'd much rather see someone continue to walk forward than walk back.

In my opinion, Aldo had an excellent second round, but after that he simply couldn't keep up that pace.



Niabingi said:


> I would not concede that it was about even. I will say what I've said from the start that it was not good and well below each of the fighters best. But more than that I don't think you can take one part of the fight away and score based solely on that. For one thing taking away which fighter landed more in stand up exchanges. I think that you also have to look at things such as technique, who was more accurate with their strikes, who was controlling the Octagon more, who controlled where the exchanges happened. It's not just about the few times when they were actually exchanging which is what you seem to be focusing on.



They both maintained their technique, in my opinion. Btw, I apologize for being rude.


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 9, 2013)

†obitobi said:


> Rather than criticize me for taking quotes out of context, you should learn the boundaries of what the quote actually says from what you're interpreting from it.



_I don't know if I broke my foot, but I can hardly walk on it. So I had totally change my strategy. I had to do some boxing, use some wrestling and use some jiu-jitsu._

That's the quote. The "So" at the start of the second sentence indicates that as a result of what he mentioned beforehand (the foot injury) he had to totally change his strategy during the fight. Even without the "So" the context of the whole statement is in reference to his foot injury and how it affected his fight. His foot injury forced him to totally change his strategy. He was aware of the damage done to his foot and adapted to it during the fight.

I wasn't trying to say that Aldo was saying he can hardly walk but meant to say could or use the past tense. Just that the foot injury occurred during the fight that's when it was damaged. Between the end of the fight and the press conference I doubt he was doing anything to make the damage worse. Doctors would've seen to it before the conference in fact. So there is no reason for it to suddenly be an injury unable to bear much weight. I believe the injury was the same in the fight and at the conference. As I said before I think what made the difference is that fighter's determination to win, his home crowd motivating him and most of all adrenaline. That pushes you through a lot.

Like when Jon Jones broke his toe against Sonnen but only really realised just how much it hurt after the fight when he sat down.



> To substantiate that he, in fact, could move rather well, I'll reference you _*to the rest of the fight*_ after the first, where he seemed to be able to walk on it rather well.


 I honestly felt like his movement was pretty shitty in the fight. To the extent that before the injury was confirmed I checked the post fight analysis of the writers/sites that I respect to make sure I wasn't the only one thinking it. Most agreed with me. It doesn't make it fact it just means that as opposed to his previous fights he looked bad to many observing.




But in rounds 2, as well as 3, that seemed to be the case. Not necessarily that he was rocked, but he seemed alarmed enough to attempt the double, in my opinion.[/quote] He was going to attempt the double regardless. 





> It was about even, but KZ out struck him as far as I can tell. But only landing 3 times? Neither fighter did much?


My bad I meant significant strikes not total strikes. Aldo landed 6 and KZ landed 3. Either way for me the first round involved throwing but not much connecting... Lots of feeling things out and not quite getting the range correct.




> No answer = outclassed as far as I'm aware. The 2nd round was absolutely when Aldo started to pull away, and for a moment, yes, KZ had no answer. But he found a better range at the end, in my opinion, and then made up for that in the 3rd, I believe. It was just back and forth action.


Back and forth? Action?... Not words I would use to describe portions of this fight. Bar maybe the 4th at a big old push.



> By the same logic as what partially won Jose the first, staying busy and trying to finish is not doing nothing, literally. Whether or not it didn't work is another matter. I'd rather see someone try to finish than continuously shoot for the take down and try to steal the round by stalling on the fence. I'd much rather see someone continue to walk forward than walk back.


 As would I and most fans. But, this is a sport and at the end of the day getting the win is what matters most. It is no secret that lay and pray, wrestle fucking and cage humping can steal fights for people. Preferring it and wanting someone to try to finish does not mean anything with the scoring as it is.

The only point I disagree on is liking someone whom constantly walks forward as opposed to someone walking back. It's hard to really do well but there are a lot of great, great fighters who move backwards and bait their opponent towards him. KZ's quick K.O. of Hominick is a good example of a nice counter thrown while moving back.



> In my opinion, Aldo had an excellent second round, but after that he simply couldn't keep up that pace.


 It was the round he won most clearly but it wasn't excellent. It was better than what KZ offered in the same round but it was not excellent. None of the fight was.  



> They both maintained their technique, in my opinion. The funny thing is, if that injury didn't happen and Aldo got the finish in spectacular fashion, everything that he would have done up until that point would have seemed brilliant, in my opinion.



Total opposite. I would have called him lucky and the performance lacklustre at best. Also, it would've made the odds on his next fights a LOT shorter as he seemed, slower, flat footed and he looked much more beatable. Aldo is lucky that he broke his foot before it was confirmed everyone was calling the fight below his best, not his usual Uncle Dana even said "He won, but it was nothing spectacular," White said. "The Zombie is a tough guy, but it was nothing crazy or spectacular [from Aldo]. It was a win. He was being careful." 

People are letting this fight slide only because of the foot break. It really wasn't good. I actually think it's borderline disrespectful to both fighters to say that this is the best they have to offer.


----------



## †obitobi (Aug 9, 2013)

Niabingi said:


> _I don't know if I broke my foot, but I can hardly walk on it. So I had totally change my strategy. I had to do some boxing, use some wrestling and use some jiu-jitsu._
> 
> That's the quote. The "So" at the start of the second sentence indicates that as a result of what he mentioned beforehand (the foot injury) he had to totally change his strategy during the fight. Even without the "So" the context of the whole statement is in reference to his foot injury and how it affected his fight. His foot injury forced him to totally change his strategy. He was aware of the damage done to his foot and adapted to it during the fight.



I'll reiterate - the "so" is what makes it contextually confusing, in my opinion. "I feel tired, so I couldn't walk to the store yesterday". It wouldn't make sense for something to be the result of something yet to come. It's not like people don't make mistakes. I'm just saying that it would make sense if he meant that he really felt it then, but a different level of pain, or worry, was why he didn't use it.



Niabingi said:


> He was going to attempt the double regardless.



It just so happened to be after he got hit, cleanly.



Niabingi said:


> My bad I meant significant strikes not total strikes. Aldo landed 6 and KZ landed 3. Either way for me the first round involved throwing but not much connecting... Lots of feeling things out and not quite getting the range correct.



KZ has spoiled you, in my opinion. Feeling out is common. For it to be that early in the fight, that amount of actions seems sufficient, in my opinion.



Niabingi said:


> Back and forth? Action?... Not words I would use to describe portions of this fight. Bar maybe the 4th at a big old push.



I'd say that the success was back and forth. KZ at the start of the first, then Jose took it from there until the third, then KZ started to open up. Perhaps it wasn't as significant on each other as their other opponents, but relatively back and forth, in my opinion.



Niabingi said:


> As would I and most fans. But, this is a sport and at the end of the day getting the win is what matters most. It is no secret that lay and pray, wrestle fucking and cage humping can steal fights for people. Preferring it and wanting someone to try to finish does not mean anything with the scoring as it is.


I'd say that it was significant for Jose in the first, when he tried a spinning back kick, I believe.



Niabingi said:


> The only point I disagree on is liking someone whom constantly walks forward as opposed to someone walking back. It's hard to really do well but there are a lot of great, great fighters who move backwards and bait their opponent towards him. KZ's quick K.O. of Hominick is a good example of a nice counter thrown while moving back.



It really depends on the stance, in my opinion. With boxing, when you stand sideways, as you drop your jab hand to invite people in, that, in my opinion, seems pretty aggressive. As well as completely dropping your hands and inviting people in, like Silva. But pretty much everything else seems like surviving, in my opinion.

With kickboxing, again, sideways seems more threatening, in my opinion. Pettis, as well as Machida are excellent examples of this, I believe, because they stand almost completely sideways as an actual stance for tkd and Karate, and not just when they're about to kick. It's so telegraphed that it's intimidating, in my opinion.



Niabingi said:


> It was the round he won most clearly but it wasn't excellent. It was better than what KZ offered in the same round but it was not excellent. None of the fight was.



His boxing was sharp in the 2nd, in my opinion.



Niabingi said:


> Total opposite. I would have called him lucky and the performance lacklustre at best. Also, it would've made the odds on his next fights a LOT shorter as he seemed, slower, flat footed and he looked much more beatable. Aldo is lucky that he broke his foot before it was confirmed everyone was calling the fight below his best, not his usual Uncle Dana even said "He won, but it was nothing spectacular," White said. "The Zombie is a tough guy, but it was nothing crazy or spectacular [from Aldo]. It was a win. He was being careful."
> 
> People are letting this fight slide only because of the foot break. It really wasn't good. I actually think it's borderline disrespectful to both fighters to say that this is the best they have to offer.


Anyone who would put more credence in the injury, rather than KZ as a formidable opponent, are probably of the opinion that KZ would not have checked the leg kicks, in my opinion.

It wasn't Aldo's best performance, but I just don't think that it was that much worse than how he's usually performed, in my opinion. His fight with Edgar was about as close as this one until the accident, in my opinion, and I believe that he wasn't injured at all.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 9, 2013)

Me and Anung Un Rama created a little thread on fighters' main event predictions, if any of you are interested.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 9, 2013)

You have a link to it?


----------



## Ippy (Aug 10, 2013)

lol im an idiot.

Link removed

I basically do all of my MMA chatting on there.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 10, 2013)

JDS wants to fuck Miesha Tate so badly


----------



## Tiger (Aug 11, 2013)

Kuya said:


> JDS wants to fuck Miesha Tate so badly



Can't fault him for that.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 11, 2013)

id smash both her and Ronda

Gina Carano tho


----------



## Submission Fighter (Aug 12, 2013)

Gallic Rush said:


> KZ was recovering from a torn rotator cuff surgery. Guess he shoulda recovered more



it was on the other arm


----------



## Kuya (Aug 12, 2013)

miesha gonna die again


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 12, 2013)

Dat 2:13


----------



## Kuya (Aug 14, 2013)

Lyota Machida vs. VItor Belfort in November in Brazil


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 15, 2013)

Kuya said:


> Lyota Machida vs. VItor Belfort in November in Brazil


Lol no


> "I talked to Diaz today, and I made him an offer, so we'll see what  happens," White said. "He had been talking about going to 185 pounds.  Machida has been talking about going to 185 pounds. So we wanted to see  if he wanted to fight Machida at 185."





Machida easily, I'm not sure if he can finish Diaz or not, Diaz gets fucked though.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 15, 2013)

Lol if Diaz-Machida gets booked ...


----------



## Kuya (Aug 15, 2013)

uhhh White is also trying to book Belfort vs. Machida, all it takes is a simple google search to confirm


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 15, 2013)

I know it said it in the link I posted, but it also said Belfort doesnt want the fight that is why I responded.


----------



## Ippy (Aug 15, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Lol if Diaz-Machida gets booked ...



Ah, the sweet tears of potentially two fanbases is nigh...


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 16, 2013)

Diaz being disrespectful and talking trash could be exactly what Lyoto needs to show some urgency and aggression in his fights.


----------



## Masai (Aug 16, 2013)

Diaz is tailor made for his counter striking though so i'd doubt he'd switch it up much. Not a very balanced fight but the money is there so i woudn't be surprised if it comes to light.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 16, 2013)

I think it's a terrible match-up for Diaz. Dude doesn't really have any way of stopping guys circling away. Condit - who is no Machida in that regard or as a striker in general - lit him up badly in those last 2 rounds of their fight. He had to take Condit down and use his grappling to win that 5th round. GSP also out-boxed him in the fight right after, and he uses his feet and movement well for his stand-up. Diaz isn't going to take Machida down or have much success in cutting him off either. I like both of them, but the fight doesn't intrigue me at all.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 16, 2013)

Lyoto's fight with Phil Davis was one of his more active and action packed fights.  Lyoto threw something like 20 strikes per round.  About 4 strikes per minute.  Extremely slow pace with long periods of inactivity.

That's why he lost his fights with Rampage and Phil Davis, too much of a spurt fighter and not aggressive enough.

Diaz could push the pace, back Lyoto into a corner and force him to fight.  Could piss him off & bring out the best in him.

Maybe Condit took Diaz by surprise with his tactics.  Diaz' corner thought he was winning on points.

But everyone knows Lyoto's style and what to expect from him.  Could be a different ball game.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 16, 2013)

Belfort needs to stop being a cry baby. I know he wants title fights but he needs to stop turning down fights like a bitch. Dana on the other hand doesn't want him near champions after he almost took Jones' arm.  Belfort vs. Machida would be epic as fuck in Brazil though.

Anyone here watches Bellator's Fight Master?


----------



## Dark Kiva (Aug 16, 2013)

does anyone here do any fighting sports or anything?


----------



## Lurko (Aug 16, 2013)

I use to to do karate for five years.


----------



## Ubereem (Aug 17, 2013)

You got this American Ganster.


----------



## Masai (Aug 17, 2013)

Dark Kiva said:


> does anyone here do any fighting sports or anything?



Muay Thai for me, though i'm on the shelf right now because years of using shitty gloves have fucked up my wrists.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Kuya (Aug 17, 2013)

Let's go Hapa!


----------



## Dark Kiva (Aug 17, 2013)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I use to to do karate for five years.


Why'd you stop ?


Masai said:


> Muay Thai for me, though i'm on the shelf right now because years of using shitty gloves have fucked up my wrists.


 How long have you been doing it? I do it too


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 17, 2013)

Did MMA for a while.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 17, 2013)

I have backgrounds in Kyokushin and Shotokan karate. Did both of them as a kid and have a black belt in both now. I wanted to do boxing early on but my mom was against it, lol. I've been doing MMA since I turned 19 (I'm 23 now), but it's been on and off as of late (and a lot earlier on due to an ACL injury a few summers ago) due to school and work. I love training though, but never really wanted to compete aside from some karate things. I spar a lot though. Been doing mostly BJJ and kickboxing and putting together the stand-up with my karate background. I've actually gotten some private lessons from my trainer and good friend who has worked with Firas Zahabi and some people from Tristar since years ago.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 17, 2013)

i didnt know you did MMA LM, who's your coach/gym?


----------



## Lurko (Aug 17, 2013)

Dark Kiva said:


> Why'd you stop ?
> 
> How long have you been doing it? I do it too



I fucked up tbh biggest mistake of my life considering I was really good at it.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 17, 2013)

I don't really have a single gym I go to. My trainer (Eric O'Keefe) recommended me to some various gyms pretty close to my place for different aspects, but I've mostly been doing kickboxing and BJJ as of late. He has his own thing where he trains a few guys and that's where I usually go for the whole package. He is really good at integrating different stand-ups into a style and I've been working to kind of make it my own, but it's tough. He lives in Montreal and I live in Toronto so we don't meet up a lot, but I'm in contact with him whenever I need it. He's a really cool guy.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 17, 2013)

oh yeah, i think i remember you telling me that.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 17, 2013)

This card is/will be something special.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 17, 2013)

Matt Brown is a savage just a couple years ago he was going to get cut now he is on a 6 fight winning streak since then.


----------



## Early (Aug 17, 2013)

hahaha Overeem is garbage.


Shogun  He is done, time to hang up the gloves.

I am forever grateful to him for ending Lyoto Machida's reign of boredom.


----------



## Nihonjin (Aug 17, 2013)

I completely forgot that Chael is actually kind of a beast.. I guess that's what fighting the pvp top two does to a persons reply.. lol


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 17, 2013)

the last 2 fights


----------



## Early (Aug 17, 2013)

Nihonjin said:


> I completely forgot that Chael is actually kind of a beast.. I guess that's what fighting the pvp top two does to a persons reply.. lol



He's good, and entertaining with the shit he says.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Aug 17, 2013)

I think Chael just wants another W there is literally no point in him fighting Wanderlei. He should fight Vitor for the #1 contender spot. Or maybe the loser of a Vitor vs Anderson fight for that spot
On the flip side I think that Shogun is gonna be a LHW gatekeeper at this point.


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Aug 17, 2013)

pretty great card, where does overeem go from here. and what was the song shogun walked ouit to ?


----------



## Tiger (Aug 18, 2013)

Love that song. It's been stuck in my head for weeks. Pretty cool video too.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 18, 2013)

Overeem looked good at first the first knee hurt Browne. Browne is going to be pissing blood for sure. But Overeem has 0 chin I have no clue what he can do, hes still a beast but it might be time to hang em up, before he be is punch drunk.

Shogun got caught but he will never fight for a title again. He should rematch Henderson both are 0-2 in the last 2 fights.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 18, 2013)

If he hangs them up I wouldnt be sad. His fighting style isnt good for long term health. Matter of time before the man goes completely out and becomes chinny or worse.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 18, 2013)

Did Travis Browne learn that kick from Steven Seagal?  

Maybe I'm an optimist, but I don't think Shogun is done.

Machida, Bader, Rampage and Vitor weren't done when Jon Jones made subbing them look so easy a caveman could do it.

I don't think Shogun is as easy to finish as Chael made it look.  Maybe it was more skill on Chael's part than weakness on Shogun's part.

Shogun could bounce back with a solid win streak assuming his knee is ok.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 18, 2013)

*Fuck yeah Hapa!* Everyone at the bar went nuts!!!!!!!!!!!! My buddy and I thought the fight was gonna get stopped after the Overeem flurry.

Someone bought 25 pitchers for the whole bar after the first round Knock Out!


----------



## Masai (Aug 18, 2013)

Dark Kiva said:


> How long have you been doing it? I do it too



Started about 4 years ago, did it for 3 straight but i took a break last year to let my injuries heal. Wound up re-aggravating both of my wrists and i'm still struggling to get them at 100% before i pick it up again. I'm hoping that either next month or in October i'm good to go again, but i'm not sure i want to come back to my old gym, the amazing people i found there the first time around have moved on and i don't trust my former Kru. What about you?


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 18, 2013)

When I saw Shogun & Chael touch gloves I knew Shogun was fucked. Chael looked HUGE. I don't buy this Jon Jones is on another level at 205 bullshit. Chael didn't look like he usually does in that fight. That being said he's wasting his time with Wanderlei. He should go to war with Vitor. If Vitor doesn't turn it down that is.

Overeem needs to stop being cocky and take fights more seriously. He has payed for it the last two fights. He was dominant back then but this is a era of new heavyweights. You have faster and more technical heavyweights and he can't tackle through these guys like back in the days. He should have won his last two fights. My guess he faces either Mark Hunt or Frank Mir next.

Holy Shit! Matt Brown! This guy is on a role but sadly I think GSP will wrestle him for 5 rounds. Faber looked dominant.

Uriah Hall was a huge disappointment. He choked yet again. He should be gone but Dana will give him one more chance against a bum in a pre-lim fight.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Aug 18, 2013)

I think it's kind of funny how everyone's all impressed with Travis Browne suddenly. In that fight all he proved is that he has an impressive chin, and that Overeem doesn't. I'm not even an Overeem fan, but having a come from behind victory like that should not make a fighter suddenly a top contender. For Brownes next fight, I say he rematches Bigfoot, since Werdum doesn't want to fight anyone until his title shot.

Michael Johnson had the most inpressive showing of the night IMO


----------



## Majinsaga (Aug 18, 2013)

I wasn't able to watch the fights last night unfortunately, but DAMN. I heard Overeem got his ass whooped.


----------



## Masai (Aug 18, 2013)

Majinsaga said:


> I wasn't able to watch the fights last night unfortunately, but DAMN. I heard Overeem got his ass whooped.



You heard wrong. It was a one sided fight but in Overeem's favor which was part of his downfall. He got Browne hurt and then went on a flurry to end the fight which wound gassing him quite a bit. In his defense, a lot of referees would've stopped the fight right there, but then he got complacent, lowered his hands and Browne caught him with one of his clumsy kicks.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 18, 2013)

Browne spamming those Head Kicks like he's playing UFC: Undisputed 3


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 18, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> When I saw Shogun & Chael touch gloves I knew Shogun was fucked. Chael looked HUGE. I don't buy this Jon Jones is on another level at 205 bullshit. Chael didn't look like he usually does in that fight. That being said he's wasting his time with Wanderlei. He should go to war with Vitor. If Vitor doesn't turn it down that is.


Chael fighting Wanderlei is an easy pay day.



> Overeem needs to stop being cocky and take fights more seriously. He has payed for it the last two fights. He was dominant back then but this is a era of new heavyweights. You have faster and more technical heavyweights and he can't tackle through these guys like back in the days. He should have won his last two fights. My guess he faces either Mark Hunt or Frank Mir next.


Not really sure why you're talking in a past context. Overeem is a modern HW, and the people who fought him are about the same age as him.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 18, 2013)

Hapa vs Hunt! Da Hawaiian vs. Da Samoan


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 18, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> I think it's kind of funny how everyone's all impressed with Travis Browne suddenly.



I've always been impressed by Travis Browne. 

Even made a small wager / parlay on him thinking he would definitely win his fight.  :WOW

[sp][/sp]

In a way, Browne vs Overeem is a story of natural training versus training with PED's(performance enhancing drugs).

Abusing PED's could be the reason why Overeem's chin is gone, and his gas tank has declined.  It might have affected him mentally as well.  He doesn't have as much of a killer instinct and doesn't seem as cognizant of his surroundings and what he's doing, etc.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 18, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I've always been impressed by Travis Browne.
> 
> Even made a small wager / parlay on him thinking he would definitely win his fight.  :WOW
> 
> ...




Strong bro science lol. 

I really have no idea what doing PEDs has anything to dow ith Browne vs Overeem. Overeem doing PEDs while Brown didnt (he does) isn't why Alistar Overeem lost the fight . And the bold part, is sad because most people literally make up random side-effects for PEDs so this wouldn't even seem like an utterly bizarre comment to the average joe.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 18, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Strong bro science lol.
> 
> I really have no idea what doing PEDs has anything to dow ith Browne vs Overeem. Overeem doing PEDs while Brown didnt (he does) isn't why Alistar Overeem lost the fight . And the bold part, is sad because most people literally make up random side-effects for PEDs so this wouldn't even seem like an utterly bizarre comment to the average joe.



It has to do with biological regulatory systems.

Alcohol inflicts damage over the long term due to the body being ill adapted to regulating and metabolizing heightened alcohol consumption.

Elevated average sugar consumption and the body being ill adapted to regulating / metabolizing it, is linked to diabetes and other negative health conditions.

Overeem having elevated testosterone in abusing steroids / PED's could have a negative effect for the same reasons elevated alcohol or sugar consumption could destroy a person's liver or have a negative effect on inter-related biological processes.

A person's chin could be defined as their brains resistance to trauma or shock.

Elevated testosterone levels could damage a person's cardiovascular system (and brain) in such a way as to reduce their resistance to trauma.  End result -- your 'chin' is gone and you get KO'd by shots you ordinarily would have no trouble with.

Gas tank and cardio are also things that can lost or reduced by damage incurred by long term PED use.

If ppl are scientific and closely regulate their PED use (as with TRT use exemption) they can get around the negative side effects.

But for people who overuse or don't know what they're doing over the long term -- there can be permanent negative side effects a person can't recover from.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 18, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Alcohol inflicts damage over the long term due to the body being ill adapted to regulating and metabolizing heightened alcohol consumption.


Aka, the body can't deal with poison, yes but how is this relevant? 



> Elevated average sugar consumption and the body being ill adapted to regulating / metabolizing it, is linked to diabetes and other negative health conditions.


Yes....



> Overeem having elevated testosterone in abusing steroids / PED's could have a negative effect for the same reasons elevated alcohol or sugar consumption could destroy a person's liver or have a negative effect on inter-related biological processes.


Where is your proof? You literally have no basis for that, like I said you basically just made a random side effect up. You do realize that your Alcohol and Sugar points are not actually connected in any biological way to each other, much less PEDs. 

You've basically cited two different phenomenons (which cause problems to people for two entirely different reasons) as a basis for this third phenomenon. You used an analogy with Alcohol and sugar and didn't actually link it to your original point (or even with each other). 

For one

- You're claiming Alistars chin has deteriorated, when with Alistar we actually have a sample size of him being knocked out multiple times at LHW. He has always had a bad chin before he was accused of being a heavy PED user. 

-  Rising testosterone (not all PEDs do that) has no correlation with making your chin bone weaker) or making your brain more prone to being unconscious. If anything PEDs would make you more durable, but in a practical sense, it has no actual effect on your performance. 

- Third, you're implying that there is a chemical imbalance which is highly unlikely because an experience steroid user takes drugs to balance it. It's not like people just take needles in their butts willy nilly, you need to take balance your doses as well as take estrogen for most testosterone enhancements. Highly unlikely Alistar Overeem doesn't know that, he would have been very sick by now from steroids if he didn't. 







> Elevated testosterone levels could damage a person's cardiovascular system (and brain) in such a way as to reduce their resistance to trauma.  End result -- your 'chin' is gone and you get KO'd by shots you ordinarily would have no trouble with.


Pretty vague reply. You say it "could", but don't actually elaborate. Where is your proof? You really have no basis for that, you're essentially making up a side effect out of thin air. "Oh well, if you do something enough, it might harm your body, in which case you are open to ____ (insert what ever negative effect you want here). 





> Gas tank and cardio are also things that can lost or reduced by damage incurred by long term PED use.


100% Incorrect. No causation between the two at all. Only reason why people think this is because people look at guys who do not actually do cardio and assume that the causation of that is them doing steroids, when really the causation is that they've put on a lot of mass and don't train hard enough. No PEDs for athletics are designed to drain your body of carbs. 



> If ppl are scientific and closely regulate their PED use (as with TRT use exemption) they can get around the negative side effects.
> 
> But for people who overuse or don't know what they're doing over the long term -- there can be permanent negative side effects a person can't recover from.



Obviously using steroids wrong will get you sick. Not really relevant to what you said at all. 


You flat out said that doing steroids might make you more prone to knock outs. Even though you threw the word "might", you are making a fantastic assumption based on no factual information. Telling me about alcoholism and how a hormone imbalance "might" make your brain raddled a bit more in its skull when it is hit is hardly scientific. Where's the evidence??


----------



## Masai (Aug 19, 2013)

Overeem's cardio and chin issues have plagued him since his LHW days, in fact, cardio was probably one of the reasons that got him to move up, he's always had a HW frame and at LHW his body just didn't seem right, you look at his chest in proportion to his arms back then, it just wasn't a good cut. His cardio has actually been much better since he ate a buffalo, but throwing a flurry like that and not ending the fight would've gassed pretty much any HW. It was more of a matter of him not fighting smart than it was of him messing his training up, those shots weren't getting in, it was too much of a gamble, there was no need for it when he was murdering Browne with his knees, just keep doing what got you there.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 19, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> - You're claiming Alistars chin has deteriorated, when with Alistar we actually have a sample size of him being knocked out multiple times at LHW. He has always had a bad chin before he was accused of being a heavy PED user.



There is more than one reason for someone having a weak chin.

At that stage of Overeem's career, it could well have been him being dehydrated by his weight cuts that resulted in him being KO'ed easily.  Being dehydrated could also make someone more susceptible to brain damage when they're KO'ed.

Some also believe dehydration from massive weight cuts can have long term negative effects on someone's health in terms of them losing cardio, etc.



Violent By Design said:


> -  Rising testosterone (not all PEDs do that) has no correlation with making your chin bone weaker) or making your brain more prone to being unconscious. If anything PEDs would make you more durable, but in a practical sense, it has no actual effect on your performance.



It is well known PED use can damage a person's organs.  

In that, it might affect brain plasticity in such a way as makes them less resistant to trauma.  Its difficult to say exactly what the effect is -- as no one has done studies on it.

It could also damage a person's organs in such a way as might have a negative effect on cardio.  By "might have" I mean there are no studies researching the correlation between organ / cardiovascular damage and what effect it has on a person's athletic performance.

But that doesn't mean there isn't a relationship.



Violent By Design said:


> - Third, you're implying that there is a chemical imbalance which is highly unlikely because an experience steroid user takes drugs to balance it. It's not like people just take needles in their butts willy nilly, you need to take balance your doses as well as take estrogen for most testosterone enhancements. Highly unlikely Alistar Overeem doesn't know that, he would have been very sick by now from steroids if he didn't.



Not a chemical imbalance.

When there's an excess of certain substances, chemicals or hormones in a person's body.  It can strain, weaken or destroy the mechanisms that regulate.

Alcohol is a prime example.

Excessive testosterone can weaken or destroy the bodies mechanisms that regulate testosterone in the same way excessive alcohol can weaken or destroy a person's liver.

Even anti-depressants can inflict permanent brain damage in weakening or destroying the mechanisms in a person's body that regulate serotonin, etc.



Violent By Design said:


> 100% Incorrect. No causation between the two at all. Only reason why people think this is because people look at guys who do not actually do cardio and assume that the causation of that is them doing steroids, when really the causation is that they've put on a lot of mass and don't train hard enough. No PEDs for athletics are designed to drain your body of carbs.



People with a bodybuilder type frame, usually have poor cardio due to them sacrificing endurance for static strength.

But there are plenty of fighters in MMA with massive physiques who still manage to have decent cardio. 



Violent By Design said:


> You flat out said that doing steroids might make you more prone to knock outs. Even though you threw the word "might", you are making a fantastic assumption based on no factual information. Telling me about alcoholism and how a hormone imbalance "might" make your brain raddled a bit more in its skull when it is hit is hardly scientific. Where's the evidence??



No one has conducted detailed studies on what the long term effects of PED use is upon athletes in sports.  We don't even have studies on what long term effects weight cutting could have.

Yes, steroids could make a person more susceptible to being knocked.  But so could a lot of things.  



Masai said:


> Overeem's cardio and chin issues have plagued him since his LHW days, in fact, cardio was probably one of the reasons that got him to move up, he's always had a HW frame and at LHW his body just didn't seem right, you look at his chest in proportion to his arms back then, it just wasn't a good cut. His cardio has actually been much better since he ate a buffalo, but throwing a flurry like that and not ending the fight would've gassed pretty much any HW. It was more of a matter of him not fighting smart than it was of him messing his training up, those shots weren't getting in, it was too much of a gamble, there was no need for it when he was murdering Browne with his knees, just keep doing what got you there.



There's a difference between the pace JDS and Cain Velasquez can maintain.

And the pace Overeem, Shane Carwin, Mariusz Pudzianowski and other heavyweights suspected of steroid abuse can maintain.

PED's aren't necessarily the only factor.  There are a lot of variables.  

But in terms of heavyweights who can only go one hard round (or less) before their bodies seize up or shut down.  There could be a constant in terms of them all sharing a history of PED/steroid abuse that eventually resulted in organ / cardiovascular damage of some type that noticeably diminished their gas tank.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 19, 2013)

The Fight Night cards look so much better than the PPVs. 

Oct. 26 Munoz vs. Bisping can be a war.


----------



## Masai (Aug 19, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> There's a difference between the pace JDS and Cain Velasquez can maintain.
> 
> And the pace Overeem, Shane Carwin, Mariusz Pudzianowski and other heavyweights suspected of steroid abuse can maintain.
> 
> ...



Oh, i'm not  trying to get into the PED debate man, i'm not qualified to do that and honestly, i want distance from that shit. Just speaking on Overeem's case in particular. I can tell you that the difference in gas tanks between those two groups of people has a lot to do with the way their bodies are currently built though. JDS and Cain have fighter bodies. Overeem, Carwin and Mariusz have bodybuilding bodies. Muscles consume a ridiculous amount of oxygen, the more you have, the bigger your gas tank needs to be. I'm not gonna get into how they got their bodies the way they are, that's not my place, but i know the consequences of carrying that much muscle, PED or no PED, if you have that much muscle you're gonna have a harder time catching your breath.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 19, 2013)

Masai said:


> Oh, i'm not  trying to get into the PED debate man, i'm not qualified to do that and honestly, i want distance from that shit. Just speaking on Overeem's case in particular. I can tell you that the difference in gas tanks between those two groups of people has a lot to do with the way their bodies are currently built though. JDS and Cain have fighter bodies. Overeem, Carwin and Mariusz have bodybuilding bodies. Muscles consume a ridiculous amount of oxygen, the more you have, the bigger your gas tank needs to be. I'm not gonna get into how they got their bodies the way they are, that's not my place, but i know the consequences of carrying that much muscle, PED or no PED, if you have that much muscle you're gonna have a harder time catching your breath.



I agree with that.

I wonder about Hector Lombard, Gleison Tibau and others with big frames maintaining a good pace over 3-5 rounds, though.

There haven't been a ton of studies done on what effects steroids have.  But, I do remember it being linked to organ damage in a way that could have a negative effect on cardio(maybe their chin too, not completely certain):



> *Side Effects of Steroids Use*
> 
> The side effects that steroids have on the body are many and can cause some serious side effects including cancers, but many sports users chose to ignore any information on side effects, even to the point of using the excuse of ?its only the drugs abuse that causes side effects? but any drug that alters the homeostasis of the body will have an effect.
> 
> ...


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 19, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> There is more than one reason for someone having a weak chin.


Yeah, but here's the biggest one.

You're born with a weak chin. Overeem has always had a weak chin. 



> At that stage of Overeem's career, it could well have been him being dehydrated by his weight cuts that resulted in him being KO'ed easily.  Being dehydrated could also make someone more susceptible to brain damage when they're KO'ed.


Overeem doesn't need to cut weight to make HW, and even if he did he would not lose much. He isn't dehydrated, again, Overeem has always been susceptible to knockout and he's always had bad cardio.

If you think Overeem cuts before a fight, then you're likely assuming he is a 265er based on his frame (he's not) or you're mistaken because in offseason he is over 265. When he's in fighting shape he is below HWs limit naturally. 



> Some also believe dehydration from massive weight cuts can have long term negative effects on someone's health in terms of them losing cardio, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 20, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Yeah, but here's the biggest one.
> 
> You're born with a weak chin. Overeem has always had a weak chin.



Its possible to improve your chin by strengthening your neck and jaw, etc.  

Ever wonder why professional boxers are oft chewing gum when they're sitting in the crowd of a sporting event?  Maybe they're strengthening their jaw and improving their chin?



Violent By Design said:


> Overeem doesn't need to cut weight to make HW, and even if he did he would not lose much. He isn't dehydrated, again, Overeem has always been susceptible to knockout and he's always had bad cardio.
> 
> If you think Overeem cuts before a fight, then you're likely assuming he is a 265er based on his frame (he's not) or you're mistaken because in offseason he is over 265. When he's in fighting shape he is below HWs limit naturally.



I can't remember exactly, but did Roy Jones Jr. have a tough weight cut before his 2nd fight with Antonio Tarver?  

I think there were two main scenarios.  Either RJJ was dehydrated in that fight where he got KO'ed -- which could have screwed him up in a way that he couldn't take punches anymore.  Or, he didn't give himself enough time to to recover properly, and it had long term effects.

It is possible something similar happened to Overeem in his LHW days where he was dehydrated got KO'ed and he lost his ability to take hits in the way that Roy Jones Jr did.  Or, maybe he didn't give himself time to recover like RJJ.

Its also possible that its much easier to knock people out with a front kick than it is with normal punches, elbows, etc.  Martin Kampmann landed one on Thiago Alves that wobbled him.  That only strike in the entire fight where Kampmann actually hurt Alves.

So really, Overeem's chin could be ok.  It could just be that front kick comes at an angle where it hits the chin perfectly and takes only a little bit of force to put someone away.  Kind of like how it doesn't take much force to break someone's collarbone (and other parts of a person's body) if you approach it right, etc.



Violent By Design said:


> That's if abused, and it is dependent on the PED on which organ is attacked.



It seems that way as some TRT users like Chael don't seem to have sustained negative effects on their cardio.  (Although, on the flip side, a person might make a case that Vitor, Hendo and others cardio has sustained negative effects from TRT/PED use)

It is possible long term TRT use over a 5 to 10 year span could carry those same negative effects.  Without some type of study or research on the topic, its difficult to say.



Violent By Design said:


> Which means it has no basis to be brought up. That's literally how myths are spread.



Its known steroid use can affect a person's brain by it affecting their behavior.

If it affects the brain, it could affect related areas.



Violent By Design said:


> Example doesn't really match up, I have no idea why you keep citing alcohol. The reason for why alcohol damages you and why abusing steroids damages you are totally different. Making it seem like they're similar simply because taking an excess of both can be damaging doesn't really make sense.



If abnormal levels of alcohol can destroy your liver, could abnormal levels of testosterone have a similar effect?

Not sure how that doesn't make sense.  



Violent By Design said:


> What does having a massive physique have to do with being a body builder? You can have a small physique and still be a body builder. What does having a large frame have to do with cardio? Some people can have the body of zeus and be super athletic and go for hours, others can't.
> 
> And regardless, this has zero to do with steroids. You're trying to claim that taking PEDs makes your cardio worse, yet you're talking about how there are some men who are large that do not get tired easily, as if that somehow signifies that all men should be able to have large muscles and have unlimited cardio. If you get too bulky, then it is generally bad for cardio, it's really as simple as that.
> 
> Also, aside from this your argument isn't practical. The primary reason why people take steroids in MMA is for cardiovascular and quick recovery reasons in order to train harder and longer. It would be counter productive if there were any notable effects on someones cardio (there isn't). If what you're saying is true, then why on earth would people who are in cardiovasicular sports like track and bicycle marathon take PEDs?  Or swimming? Or Basketball? Or soccer?



Well, think of it this way.

Gleison Tibau and Hector Lombard both have bodybuilder physiques.  Neither has ever tested positive for PED's, IIRC.  They both have ok cardio.  

Mariusz Pudianowski, Overeem, Shane Carwin and a lot, if not all of the guys with bodybuilder physiques who tested positive for PED's have severely diminished gas tanks from what they had earlier in their careers.  

Basketball players and track and field athletes take far lower doses of PED's than MMA fighters do.  They just use it for a faster recovery, not to build muscle mass or "cut excess fat".



Violent By Design said:


> Which is an apples and orange argument. JDS and Cain have totally different frames, and Cain Valesquez is a much smaller man than all of them (as is JDS). They're all different fighters as well, with different camps, different training methods, different emphasizes and different mindset on working.
> 
> Pudzioanwoski is a powerlifter, he's had years of training going toward a sport that has nothing in common with MMA. I don't see what any of this has to do with PEDs, this is merely body type, genetics and work ethic. Pudz might not even be in his natural weightclass.
> 
> And Cain not being a PED user? Please. Why because he's smaller than the other guys?



The only reason I mentioned Pudzianowski is he tested positive for steroids a few times.  And, his cardio was terribad in some of his fights.



Violent By Design said:


> But you haven't actually explained anything :|. You're actually stereotyping and assuming Cain and JDS do not do steroids based on their physiques, and if they did do steroids (which they do) it would debunk your entire point.
> 
> You keep making linking being muscle bound and too heavy for your own good with taking PEDs. You can take PEDs and not look like a superhero, most people who take them in athletics don't look like a bodybuilder.



Neither Cain or JDS ever tested positive.  Almost all of the guys who never test positive have good cardio.

Those who test positive for PED's - often have poor cardio.

I wouldn't claim its "SCIENCE" but if the shoe fits...


----------



## Kuya (Aug 20, 2013)

BJ is also just a lazy hawaiian and hates training. He's more skilled than Silva and GSP, but he rather be eating musubi's and drink Heineken with all his local braddahs on this island.

that said, i still workout at the BJ Penn UFC Gym


----------



## Kuya (Aug 20, 2013)

MacDonald wins via outpointing Lawler.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 21, 2013)

It seems like whenever Shogun loses, someone always says he's not training hard enough & should be doing things differently.  Last time, I think it was Rafael Cordeiro?  Time before that it was Murilo, again?  There may be a lot of backseat drivers in the sports world.  

Rory MacDonalds art of run will be difficult for anyone to tackle.  I hope Lawler has the tools to get the job done.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 21, 2013)

Vitor vs Henderson is considered for Brazil. 

I got Henderson Dec


----------



## Kuya (Aug 21, 2013)

LHW i'd assume.

It doesn't matter though to Henderson, he'll fight at any weight


----------



## Draekke (Aug 21, 2013)

Kuya said:


> MacDonald wins via outpointing Lawler.



Agreed. Unanimous.


----------



## Draekke (Aug 21, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Vitor vs Henderson is considered for Brazil.
> 
> I got Henderson Dec



Go Hnederson


----------



## Magician (Aug 21, 2013)

Dat Henderson.

Although, I like both fighters. Should be a good fight.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 21, 2013)

vitor via punches to the back of the head


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 22, 2013)

Machida-Kennedy booked, lol.

If Machida isn't too affected by the weight cut, this should be a gimme fight for him. Probably just to test the waters of 185.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 22, 2013)

Hmmmm Machida moving to MW.

I think win or lose, Silva moves to LHW or will retire soon after the Weidman fight then.

Machida will be a contender the fight following the Kennedy one, and if Jacare wins he'll be close to a title shot as well. Silva is good friends with both these guys and  he's stated he would never fight either. if Silva loses, he'll move up or retire. if he wins, he'll vacate the belt as he doesn't want to fight Vitor again, or potential contenders Machida/Jacare.

by the way, Machida knocks out Kennedy late in the first or early in the 2nd round.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## TheGreatOne (Aug 22, 2013)

Machida shouldn't have too much trouble with the cut. But damn I never realized he was already 35. Top 10 all time? Ehh I don't know man. If Machida spends these last years fighting like he did against Hendo and Davis then I don't think so man. I do like Machidas style but I don't like that claim. His career has really fallen of these last few years. He's a LHW legend for sure but he'd  have to be amazing in the latter years of his prime to be an ATG


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 22, 2013)

I think he beat Hendo easily. I don't know why there was a split or controversy for that fight. Hendo was punching air most of the fight, just look at their faces afterwards. That was a clear 30-27, even though the 1st round was fairly underwhelming. 

I didn't think he lost a round to Davis either, at worst a round was 10-10. He had an ankle injury going into the Davis fight so he didn't look as quick, but he definitely did in the Bader fight and most of the Hendo one. He's not physically at his peak anymore but he's definitely one of the top P4P fighters. 

I scored the Rampage fight a draw, and the only two people to definitively beat Machida are Jones and Shogun (2 times imo). I think those two are the 2 greatest LHWs ever in terms of peak, and Jones career-wise will surely get there soon.

No one beat Rashad Evans as badly as Machida did either. Personally I've seen Machida as the best striker in MMA for the past few years (Shogun at his technical striking peak in 2009/2010 outstruck him 2 times though, but I'm talking sustained and consistent level), or at worst #2 behind Silva. Skill-wise and in terms of fighting ability, I never saw a big difference between Machida and Silva either. Silva had the better career though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 22, 2013)

Machida will make MW easy, he always fought at LHW a few pounds uner the limit.

I was disappointed with the Rampage fight though, I thought he legitimately lost that one. If it was a 5 rounder he would have beat Rampages ass, but I thought it was a good decision.

Lyoto is not a top ten fighter of all time though, he doesn't have the resume, and losing to Shogun twice really hurt his stock (well he lost once, but he should have lost twice). If Lyoto dominates the MW division he should be considered, especially if he fights Anderson.


I'd have no problems calling Machida a top 5 LHW. TBH the only LHWs I'd put above him are Jones and Rua. He's easily better than Wanderlei and Chuck and he already beat Hendo.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 22, 2013)

True, he only cuts a few pounds for LHW.

About the Rampage fight, I think most agree than Rampage won the 1st round and Machida won the 3rd round, but the 2nd was just too close to call imo. I've seen that fight maybe 4 times now, and I had the 2nd round scored 10-10 each time.  

Machida has a pretty good resume, maybe not top-10 worthy, but I've always seen his comparison with Silva on fighting ability as very close. Both are very similar calibre of strikers, and Machida has better defensive grappling and TDD. During their respective peaks in the UFC, the LHW division was definitely better (certainly at the top level). 

I agree that he would beat Wanderlei and Liddell head-to-head, since neither at any point in their career showed technical striking on the level of Shogun in 2009/2010. I doubt they'd try or even could take Machida down consistently, but career-wise I think him and Wanderlei are close. P4P, obviously Wanderlei is higher due to his performances outside of LHW, but yeah.

Machida has just been so consistent. His career wins (Davis not officially, and not all at LHW):

- Penn (granted it was LHW vs HW, still won with ease and hurt Penn in the 3rd iirc, also got a nice trip)
- Franklin (catchweight)
- Bonnar (first guy to beat him, finished him in the 1st, and it was only Machida's 2nd fight)
- Nakamura (obviously not a world beater but dude was a pretty good fighter with some good wins at different weight classes)
- Sokoudjou (top-10 win at the time after the Nogueira and Arona KOs)
- Ortiz (pretty sure he was right at the bottom of the top-10 at the time, and Machida beat his butt the whole fight)
- Silva (fringe top-10, one of Machida's 2 best performances, striking-wise)
- Evans (nothing really needs to be said, one of the most dominant wins against a top tier fighter ever)
- Rampage (draw)
- Couture (he hadn't fought at LHW in a while, and the Vera fight should have probably been a draw, but I think Couture was in the top-10; only LHWs at the time I could see ahead of him were Jones, Rua, Evans, Machida, Rampage, Hendo, Griffin, and probably Mousasi)
- Bader (good win, made an effort to keep his non-punching hand up for the finish, which from his karate background he would always drop and that's what got him clipped and finished against Jones)
- Hendo (had it 30-27, wasn't really close at all)
- Davis (competitive fight, but I don't see how Machida lost a round)

Really only 3 losses (both Shogun fights and Jones). Jones is the only LHW I'd see beating 2009/2010 Shogun before the 2nd ACL injury, and Jones is obviously a beast in his own right.

Guys I'd put above Machida P4P: Emelianenko, Silva, St-Pierre, Big Nog, Wanderlei, Penn, Hughes, Rua. You can make the case for Jones, he'll certainly pass him soon either way. Then there are fighters who are arguable like Rampage, Hendo (due to his MW career, although Hendo has a lot of bogus 'wins' on his resume), Couture, Gomi, Sakuraba, Filipovic. I don't think it's a stretch to say he's fringe top-10 right now, or top-15.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Aug 22, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I think he beat Hendo easily. I don't know why there was a split or controversy for that fight. Hendo was punching air most of the fight, just look at their faces afterwards. That was a clear 30-27, even though the 1st round was fairly underwhelming.



Controversial decisions are bad for a fighters campaign to be called an ATG though man. In the Hendo fight Machida won the first round off the takedown basically, and since the UFC scoring places emphasis on wrestling Hendo wouldve won the third off of his takedown. Still a 29-28 Machida win, but Machida should've really taken it to Hendo, put on a dominant and clear 30-27 win.


> I didn't think he lost a round to Davis either, at worst a round was 10-10. He had an ankle injury going into the Davis fight so he didn't look as quick, but he definitely did in the Bader fight and most of the Hendo one. He's not physically at his peak anymore but he's definitely one of the top P4P fighters.



 I don't know what to say about the Davis fight man, they both fought too tentatively. The fight with Bader was probably the last really solid Machida we saw, if that Machida showed up against Hendo and Davis, Machida would have one easy UD and probably another KO on his record. And I can agree with that, Machida has seen better days, which is why this 185 cut might not be the best. He'll be in there with fighters who are potentially faster than him, at a point in his career wheres speed is his enemy.

[Quote
I scored the Rampage fight a draw, and the only two people to definitively beat Machida are Jones and Shogun (2 times imo). I think those two are the 2 greatest LHWs ever in terms of peak, and Jones career-wise will surely get there soon. [/Quote] 
I don't think anyone had that fight for Rampage except the UFC 123 judges  but Rampages takedown in the second must've heavily influenced their scoring
And dude you hear all these controversial decisions that Machida has had? These are the things that will keep him just outside of All Time Great by a lot of fans standards. And most definitely, Shogun and Jones are two ATGs in my opinion


> No one beat Rashad Evans as badly as Machida did either. Personally I've seen Machida as the best striker in MMA for the past few years (Shogun at his technical striking peak in 2009/2010 outstruck him 2 times though, but I'm talking sustained and consistent level), or at worst #2 behind Silva. Skill-wise and in terms of fighting ability, I never saw a big difference between Machida and Silva either. Silva had the better career though.



I agree with that striking statement, but I've always wondered about Machida's power. And Silva is better on the ground IMO. Jiu-jitsu wise at least. The fight with Thales Leites will show you that. And I think Silva has better takedown defense.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 22, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> During their respective peaks in the UFC, the LHW division was definitely better (certainly at the top level).


I'm not sure if I agree with that really. P4P people have always over blown the difference between MW and LHW, mainly because the LHW division has the most stars in MMA while the MW didnt have any (partly because it was a relatively new division which was monopolized by Silva almost off the bat in the UFC, so naturally no one else could become stars if they can't get the title).

The LHW division for the longest time has had both the weakest wrestlers and the weakest submission fighters. Its largely a striking division which is probably why it has become so popular. But I can't really say cold heartly that the LHW fighters are better than the MW fighters, and Machida became the LHW champ when Courture, Chuck, Silva and Ortiz were out the door, so it wasn't as stacked as one would think.

 The highest ranked fighters in the LHW division at that time were Rampage, Evans and Griffin. Not really a trio any better than Henderson, Nate the Great, and Franklin, which was probably the top guys at MW during that time (and Okami, but Okami isn't as good as the LHW trio I'd admit, though he could give Griffin a run if they were the same size).



> I agree that he would beat Wanderlei and Liddell head-to-head, since neither at any point in their career showed technical striking on the level of Shogun in 2009/2010. I doubt they'd try or even could take Machida down consistently, but career-wise I think him and Wanderlei are close. P4P, obviously Wanderlei is higher due to his performances outside of LHW, but yeah.


The only thing Wanderlei has over other LHW all time greats is that he was iconic. His resume is greatly over blown, and he's largely been a can crusher for a large portion of his career. Aside from Machida just being a better fighter in the ring clearly, and having the ability beat him head to head, Machida has beaten better fighters than Wanderlei has.

Wanderlei's best wins are a young Jackson who beat Silva when he hit his prime and Kazushi Sakuraba 3 times who is really a welterweight. He probably should have won over Mark Hunt in the open weight grand prix, but Lyoto Machida would beat Mark Hunt anyway. Who else did he defend his title against? Tamura who is just as small as Kazushi but not as good of a fighter? Minowa is a MW at best. Yuki Kondo could fight at 155.

Silva has gotten utterly destroyed and blown out by both Tito Ortiz and Vitor Belfort, and you could say he wasn't in his prime yet (he was against Tito more or less), but if he fought any of them 10 times, I could see him losing still.

I dont remember the Arona fights at all, but he did have a lot of trouble with him.

Wanderlei was very exciting, but he was not dominating. He was marketed as a killer, and he did murder a lot of guys, but he was king of one of the few divisions where the UFC had comparable talent to Pride. Wanderlei also never fought Rua, and he would have been the underdog against him. 


Rashad Evans is a better fighter than pre prime Quinton (Rashad beat Quinton when he was better anyway) and Kazushi Sakuraba (at 205, which Kazushi was always fighting at a huge handicap). Machida beat Henderson, who beat Wanderlei when they were both in their primes (Henderson was green when he lost to Silva the first time). Lyoto knocked out Franklin and destroyed Ortiz 

A little off topic, but tbh I dont see any _rational_ argument for why Silva is still considered the LHW GOAT. He arguably not even the GOAT of his era, and personally Chuck was a better fighter quite clearly. Chuck losing in the Pride GP hurt a lot, but Pride did the UFC dirty by never sending their guys over to damage their reputations in the UFC. I dont think Silva is even a top 5 LHW, I have Jones, Machida, Henderson, Chuck and Rua all over him. 







> Guys I'd put above Machida P4P: Emelianenko, Silva, St-Pierre, Big Nog, Wanderlei, Penn, Hughes, Rua. You can make the case for Jones, he'll certainly pass him soon either way. Then there are fighters who are arguable like Rampage, Hendo (due to his MW career, although Hendo has a lot of bogus 'wins' on his resume), Couture, Gomi, Sakuraba, Filipovic. I don't think it's a stretch to say he's fringe top-10 right now, or top-15.



Jones is a top ten P4P already. He's already proved he's the best LHW by a wide margin, and he's probably going to wreck the HW division when it comes down to it. Jones has fought so many names already, even before winning the title he fought the most notable middle of the pack LHWs.


I'd add Faber and Aldo to that list, certainly over Rampage, Crocop and Gomi.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 22, 2013)

I forgot about Dominick Cruz, even with his career riddled with injuries, I think he is def a top tenish type of guy.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 23, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> Controversial decisions are bad for a fighters campaign to be called an ATG though man.



Hendo has numerous controversial decisions but I still see people ranking him as high as Top-5 P4P. I'm not as high on him as most are tbh, and I think he's frankly overrated. He should definitely get props for fighting guys at 3 different weight classes though. Iirc, at MW he has the same amount of Top-10 wins as Chris Weidman (and his 2nd fight with Bustamante and 1st win against Misaki were highly debated). I remember the Ninja fight being very controversial as well, but I can't remember what weight it was at. I still think Hendo's Top-10 all-time @ MW, but the division is not historically stacked at all, and I can definitely see ranking a guy like Weidman ahead of him already at that weight.



Violent By Design said:


> I'm not sure if I agree with that really. P4P people have always over blown the difference between MW and LHW, mainly because the LHW division has the most stars in MMA while the MW didnt (partly because it was a relatively new division which was monopolized by Silva almost off the bat in the UFC, so naturally no one else could become stars if they can't get the title).
> 
> The LHW division for the longest time has had both the weakest wrestlers and the weakest submission fighters. Its largely a striking division which is probably why it has become so popular. But I can't really say cold heartly that the LHW fighters are better than the MW fighters, and Machida became the LHW champ when Courture, Chuck, Silva and Ortiz were out the door, so it wasn't as stacked as one would think.
> 
> The highest ranked fighters in the LHW division at that time were Rampage, Evans and Griffin. Not really a trio any better than Henderson, Nate the Great, and Franklin, which was probably the top guys at MW during that time (and Okami, but Okami isn't as good as the LHW trio I'd admit, though he could give Griffin a run if they were the same size).



Fair enough. I think there were far more one-dimensional fighters and especially strikers at MW.



> I dont remember the Arona fights at all, but he did have a lot of trouble with him.



I thought Wanderlei lost to Arona twice, personally. He definitely had problems with Arona, but even Fedor did. I think many LHWs at their peak would have trouble with Arona, especially under UFC ruling. His top game and grappling was heavy. Shogun is really the only guy who has outgrappled him in his prime. Before Arona could even establish his position Shogun moved into an omoplata which he used to escape from underneath Arona. Then he took him down, passed his guard, and hit him with some shots from side control before the finish. 



> A little off topic, but tbh I dont see any _rational_ argument for why Silva is still considered the LHW GOAT. He arguably not even the GOAT of his era, and personally Chuck was a better fighter quite clearly. Chuck losing in the Pride GP hurt a lot, but Pride did the UFC dirty by never sending their guys over to damage their reputations in the UFC. I dont think Silva is even a top 5 LHW, I have Jones, Machida, Henderson, Chuck and Rua all over him.



I'd follow the argument for Jones, Machida, and Shogun. I have him ahead of Hendo (they're 1-1 against each other, and Hendo took a beating in that 1st fight) and I could see Liddell over him too. I wouldn't fight to the death about it or anything.



> I'd add Faber and Aldo to that list, certainly over Rampage, Crocop and Gomi.



I forgot about Aldo. Faber is up there too (though I'm more hesitant about Faber's placement), as is Edgar.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 23, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I'd follow the argument for Jones, Machida, and Shogun. I have him ahead of Hendo (they're 1-1 against each other, and Hendo took a beating in that 1st fight) and I could see Liddell over him too. I wouldn't fight to the death about it or anything.



Henderson beat Fedor when he was 205 and Fedor was 235, and he beat Rua in a war. Also beat Franklin and Belfort at 205. Henderson has a better resume at 205 then he does at 185.

Silva beat Henderson when Henderson was a different fighter. Henderson used to be called Decision Dan back then, don't think anyone would associate decisions with Dan Henderson of today.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 23, 2013)

Now that I think about it, I do remember scoring the fight for Rich Franklin. 

I had Hendo beating Rua though.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow I never clearly looked at Hendersons Pride campaign. I mean, he does have some wins over Chonan, Gono, a roided up Vitor and he did TKO Bustamante the first time. But I'm just looking at fight records right now I have to see the actual fights.  But whenever I think of him and Pride I guess I think of his win over Prime Wand, which isn't anything to sneeze at, and the Welterweight and Middleweight reigns simotaneously

I don't know man, maybe I'm just a lot more critical of Machida because I never really liked the guy. I really do stand by the idea that he does need a few more convincing wins to be called at top 10 all time though bro.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 23, 2013)

He had some controversial wins when he fought in RINGS as well. He was one of the lighter guys in the 1999 tourney and there was a huge advantage for the lighter fighters under their ruling when they'd always get a nod. Hendo's a warrior but he didn't engage a whole lot and picked up the Decision Dan nickname around that time. The Big Nog fight is considered one of the biggest robberies in MMA by the people I know, even after you account for the size difference, and I only remember 2 good moments from Hendo that whole fight.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0tg0eSdFcE#t=123[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chaos (Aug 26, 2013)

Kuya said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0tg0eSdFcE#t=123[/YOUTUBE]



Wow.

That's horribly annoying.

/nofanofchaelorwand


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 26, 2013)

Wonder how Vince will book the Wandy v. Chael feud....


----------



## Kuya (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm expecting Kampmann/Condit to be Fight of the Year Worthy. I wish it was 5 rounds.

Showtime vs. Smooth better be a good one too  
I'm a fan of both their stories.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 27, 2013)

Condit-Kampmann is going to be 5 rounds ;)

I just rewatched their first fight and I scored it a draw.

Round 1: 10-10
Round 2: 10-9 Condit, but it was fairly close
Round 3: 10-9 Kampmann, pretty clear round

I really like Pettis, but I've never been a big Henderson fan - he seems like a great guy though, and has put on some great fights. I don't expect this fight to look much like the first one. They likely won't fight the same way since the UFC cage is a lot bigger than the WEC one. They've both improved but we haven't seen Pettis fight a wrestler since Guida. He has been working with Askren and showed improvement in that department in the Stephens fight, but Henderson has a different style of wrestling, and doesn't counter shoot like Guida. Henderson has been fighting better competition since their fight, but that was also true prior to their first fight (and I had Pettis winning it 3-1-1). I had Pettis winning the Palaszewski fight as well. The Guida fight was pretty close, but Pettis just didn't have enough offence and Guida won the last round to take it overall. 

Henderson has good low kicks, and even though Pettis is pretty good at checking them, I definitely think it will play a factor and be used a fair bit by Henderson like in the first fight. I think Henderson is really going to have to get inside to have a chance in winning the stand-up, and use his clinch game for striking and wrestling, but Pettis has some of the best movement and ring craft in MMA. He has been switching up stances more in recent fights and opened up some lethal body strikes against Lauzon and Cerrone. Pettis has underrated hands as well, and they've improved too.

His footwork is also really good, which he hopefully uses well enough for the TD attempts and just keeping at range. A striker's trailing lead leg is almost always at the risk of getting kicked when they use movement and are moving back to avoid moving punches like Henderson's most effective striking came from. I'm interested in seeing how he's going to use counters this time around because he's almost always stationary for those and with a combo involving a low kick, it could really trouble him.

I can't believe that both of these fights are in the same week.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 27, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Condit-Kampmann is going to be 5 rounds ;)



Yesssssss, this is the kind of fight that really needs to be 5 rounds anyways. Dana made the right call here.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 27, 2013)

Pettis vs Henderson was probably my fight of the year when ever they fought. WEC was putting on great fights during that time, I kinda miss it.

I was a little surprise Pettis won the first fight, I'm picking Henderson to win the second still.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 27, 2013)

I think a lot of people were surprised, he was a big underdog in that fight. It won FOTY, and Cerrone-Henderson I the year before won it too. I scored it a draw iirc, haven't seen it in a minute. WEC was quality, rarely were there boring fights or cards.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 28, 2013)

Start in +-10 hrs.

Who you got?

*Carlos Condit* > Martin Kampmann 	
*Donald Cerrone* > Rafael dos Anjos 			
*Kelvin Gastelum* > Brian Melancon				
Court McGee < *Robert Whittaker	* 
*Brad Tavares* > Robert McDaniel				

*Takeya Mizugaki* > Erik Perez		
*Dylan Andrews* > Papy Abedi				
Justin Edwards < *Brandon Thatch*
Darren Elkins < *Hatsu Hioki	* 

*James Head* > Jason High 			
Zak Cummings < *Ben Alloway * 
Roger Bowling < *Abel Trujillo*


----------



## Chaos (Aug 28, 2013)

*Carlos Condit* - Martin Kampmann 
*Donald Cerrone* - Rafael dos Anjos 
Kelvin Gastelum - *Brian Melancon	*
*Court McGee* - Robert Whittaker	
*Brad Tavares* - Robert McDaniel


----------



## Kuya (Aug 29, 2013)

*Condit is a BEAST*

If he truly focuses on improving his takedown defense, he should be the champ. His striking is 

I can see it either being Condit vs. MacDonald II or Condit vs. Hendricks/St. Pierre II next. Shit, maybe even Condit vs. Diaz II.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 29, 2013)

Kevin Gastelum 2-0
Dylan Andrews 2-0
Zack Cummings 2-0
Bubba McDaniels 1-1
Uriah Hall 0-2

The next Anderson Silva right? I bet Dana is going to put Bubba against Hall next to try to give Hall a easy win but Bubba will smash him.


----------



## Sanity Check (Aug 29, 2013)

Condit won and got the finish.  That was a weird fight though.  Looked like they were both trying real hard to pace themselves.

I'm not a fan of the punching techniques they teach at Jackson's.  Cerrone must have the worst boxing of anyone ranked in the top 10, of a division.  Condit's boxing is better but not as good as it could be.  

Travis Browne, Clay Guida, Diego Sanchez and a lot of Jackson's fighters are subpar when it comes to punching technique.  Cub Swanson might be their only guy who does it right.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 30, 2013)

I agree Jacksons fighters cant punch good, even Jones punching sucks.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 31, 2013)

Arianny Celeste and Brittney Palmer


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 31, 2013)

Those are some sexy outfits


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 1, 2013)

Heck yeah, baby!!!

Pettis all friggen day.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Sep 1, 2013)

Wow Pettis has Benson number for sure. I think Gil beat Pettis easily too.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 1, 2013)

I don't know anything about this fight but the way the guy went out sounds funny.


----------



## Sine (Sep 1, 2013)

benson.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 1, 2013)

LM your sig is going to get Preeted.


----------



## eHav (Sep 1, 2013)

why does benson get all that hate?

Pettis gets the belt and first thing he asks for is Aldo, daaam


----------



## TheGreatOne (Sep 1, 2013)

Awesome fight night man, Chad Mendes needs a rematch with Aldo, Barnett is looking awesome, and PETTIS IS THE CHAMP!!! 

Only thing that sucks is Brandon Vera is mos likely gone from  the UFC. He's going to Bellator lol


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 1, 2013)

eHav said:


> why does benson get all that hate?



Probably because of the very controversial wins in the first Cerrone bout, second Edgar fight, and the Melendez one. I thought he won the Melendez fight, but lost the other two. 

He seems like a good guy and puts on good fights.


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 2, 2013)

Chael Sonnen just challenged Rashad Evans for UFC 167 or a Fox Card


----------



## Chaos (Sep 2, 2013)

That can't be the real poster


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 2, 2013)

Pettis & La Fenix(the brazilian equivalent of jackass).


----------



## Kuya (Sep 2, 2013)

Pettis needs to avoid top tier wrestlers to extend title reign. Id be excited if I were Dana and would try to protect Pettis for a year or two and help set up matches that show off Pettis' strengths. Pettis style would make the sport and UFC grow.


Showtime Pettis has potential to be an elite pay per view draw.


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 2, 2013)

Chaos said:


> That can't be the real poster



He tweeted it to Evans


----------



## Chaos (Sep 3, 2013)

Though I do not like Chael Sonnen, I can not do different than like his guts and feeling for flair.


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 3, 2013)

R.I.P.  Tommy Morrison.


----------



## Chaos (Sep 4, 2013)

Would anyone here be interested in a pick'em game for UFC's and Bellator's?

Just playing with ideas here, got nothing solid yet.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 4, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Probably because of the very controversial wins in the first Cerrone bout, second Edgar fight, and the Melendez one. I thought he won the Melendez fight, but lost the other two.
> 
> He seems like a good guy and puts on good fights.



Said it before, and I'll say it again.

I don't give a shit if he never finishes a fight ever again.

The vast majority of his fights are all action.


----------



## eHav (Sep 4, 2013)

Damn Bader blew it, just as he hurt Glover, he let himself open


----------



## TheGreatOne (Sep 4, 2013)

^Yeah, he wasn't covering up. 

Well after Jones smacks Gustafson Glover will be next lol. He's a step above all these jokers anyways

I was impressed by Jacare's power tonight as well. Thought he'd try to take it to the ground.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Sep 4, 2013)

Glovers strength, tdd and bjj interests me alot, I think he will do better then Gus, he lacks those 3.


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 4, 2013)

Okami whiffs on a knee and is countered with a right hand.

Bader whiffs on an uppercut and is countered by a right / left combo.

Funny how history has a way of repeating itself.

Glover might be slowing down / suffering from injuries(?).  He looked sharper in his first few UFC fights.



Chaos said:


> Would anyone here be interested in a pick'em game for UFC's and Bellator's?
> 
> Just playing with ideas here, got nothing solid yet.



maybe.


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 5, 2013)

Bader needs to go to a better camp that will teach him about standing offense and defense. The guy has potential to wreck guys. He hurt Texeira even though he is a weak striker by comparison. 

Chael Sonnen vs. Rashad Evans is official. I say Chael Sonnen takes it in 3 rounds by UD. Now I'm hoping we get to see Matt Brown vs. Carlos Condit somewhere down the line.


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 5, 2013)

I think Matt Brown is fighting Tarec Saffiedine next.  

There was an announcement made awhile ago.


----------



## eHav (Sep 5, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> Bader needs to go to a better camp that will teach him about standing offense and defense. The guy has potential to wreck guys. He hurt Texeira even though he is a weak striker by comparison.
> 
> Chael Sonnen vs. Rashad Evans is official. I say Chael Sonnen takes it in 3 rounds by UD. Now I'm hoping we get to see Matt Brown vs. Carlos Condit somewhere down the line.



Rashad used to dominate more before he got stuck in his striking. and then he became more afraid to throw his hands for some reson. he should have destroyed nogueria and he did what he did


----------



## Kuya (Sep 5, 2013)

Gustaffson gonna beat Texeira in his first title defense


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 5, 2013)

Still think Okami has better stand-up than Weidman, 1mmortal 1tachi ?

Cool vid with Sakuraba, lengthy but worth it imo:


----------



## Kuya (Sep 5, 2013)

Gus only advantage in this coming fight is boxing/footwork. He better have the training camp of his life.


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 5, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Still think Okami has better stand-up than Weidman, 1mmortal 1tachi ?
> 
> I've been keeping up with Grant for a minute now and he definitely has his advantages over Pettis. I'm interested in seeing how they plan to get Grant on the inside. The game plans for both camps should be very interesting. I wonder if Pettis will add oblique kicks to his arsenal to really help him maintain distance. Henderson got him to the cage pretty easily, could be a lot of trouble if a guy with the clinch offence of Grant gets him into that position.
> 
> Teixeira had trouble closing the distance against Bader, really don't see how he doesn't get his front leg and stomach kicked all night by Jones. Bader has low fight IQ, he always just runs in with his chin in the air when he gets frustrated or thinks the other guy is hurt.



I think I underestimated how good Weidman is standing because of the Demian Maia fight.

Its difficult to pinpoint what makes him good.  He looks extremely average in terms of technique, speed, power, etc.  I guess its his mental state, his preparation, form and reflexes that make him a good striker.  Not his striking per se.  His striking is only average.  He's not beating people because he has god-like skills.  He's defeating them mentally with basic fundamentals.

Grant seems like a brawler with a powerful right hand and a puncher's / wrestler's chance against Pettis.  If Grant lands the right hand and finishes Pettis, he'll win.  If he can take Pettis down and lay and pray on him, he'll win.  

But, Grant tends to be a bit on the sloppy side and isn't very technical which leads him open to being exposed.  He moves forward one dimensionally winging bombs.  He's also easy to hit.  Maynard stood in front of Grant and showed little respect for his power.  I doubt Pettis'll make that mistake.

Pettis should be able to pick him apart or finish via superior technique.  And, maybe get the sub considering I doubt Grant is as polished or smooth on the ground.

Teixeira and Bader didn't look good to me.  Okami didn't look good either.  I think all three are more capable than they showed.  For whatever reason, they didn't perform.

The knee Okami threw at Jacare missed him by a mile.  No attempt to get the plum or control Jacare, just a wild an inaccurate knee.  Okami must be disgusted.

Ditto with Bader.  That uppercut he threw at Teixeira looked a lot like the left Liddell threw at Rampage when he got KO'ed and lost the title.

They're usually not that undisciplined or wild with their striking, and its weird that things turned out that way.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 5, 2013)

eHav said:


> Damn Bader blew it, just as he hurt Glover, he let himself open



I see it a thousand times.

Dude gets rocked... and his opponent clinches up and/or tries for a sub.

Goddamn, if Bader had only kneed the fuck out of Glover when he first rocked him, instead of going for that choke...

He had him dead to rights for a few seconds. Glover's head was more exposed than Lisa Ann's lady parts.


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 10, 2013)

Anyone watching TUF 18 Ronda Rousey vs Miesha Tate?


----------



## Ippy (Sep 10, 2013)

TUF 17 really set the bar for quality reality TV MMA programming.

They hashed out grievances like men, there was next to no antics in the house, there was a MUCH heavier emphasis on fight preparation and mentality going into the fights, and the overall production values went up.

Sushi remained semen-free.  Dooricide was averted.  Bros didn't bang.

Hopefully FOX keeps the UFC honest with TUF 18.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Sep 10, 2013)

Season 17 sucked lol. Season 10 was the best imo good fucking times.

Yeah I will be watching season 18 though.


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 10, 2013)

Looks like Ronda is crying and promising revenge, its only the 2nd episode.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 11, 2013)

> Ariel Helwani ‏@arielhelwani 3m
> BREAKING: B.J. Penn & Frankie Edgar will coach the 19th season of TUF + then fight each other in a FEATHERWEIGHT bout next April #ufctonight





> ... The show kicks off in Jan. '14 on @foxsports1. Date and location for Edgar-Penn 3 is still TBD. The fight will be Penn's 1st at 145.





> ... Penn told Dana White that Edgar is like a pebble in his shoe and he needs to beat him before he leaves the sport for good. #ufctonight





> Dana says the original TUF coaches plan was Faber and Edgar, but Edgar didn't want to go to 135. Then, he gets a text from BJ Penn.





> Penn texted Dana out of nowhere and said, I want to fight Ben Henderson. Dana said why? BJ said because then I want Edgar. So DW made BJ-Fe.





> Dana: "The kid [BJ] fires me up when he is fired up." … and he is fired up. Also, Dana says BJ has signed a new deal with UFC. #ufctonight



Lol, this is so random. I'm probably going to watch this season. Edgar's one of my all-time favourites, and seeing how mad Penn is about it will be luzly. Seeing him at 145 will be interesting. I think you could have reasonably scored the first fight for Penn.


----------



## Kuya (Sep 11, 2013)

BJ used to be my favorite fighter when he used to be hungry and concentrated for the finish.

Every time he fights now I always pray that War Penn comes out, but then it's just the lazy out of shape island boy.

This fight is sooooooooooooo random, and at Featherweight??? hahaha

Edgar wins by decision most likely. Hoping for a lucky submission by BJ though.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 11, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Season 17 sucked lol.



WHAT!?

It was the best season in years....


----------



## Kuya (Sep 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n90HQH8l4z8[/YOUTUBE]

I can't believe this is the promo video for Jones vs. Gustaffson     

dead


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Sep 16, 2013)

Taichou said:


> WHAT!?
> 
> It was the best season in years....


It was horrible lol

I will watch 19 just for Penn

Anthony Pettis Vs Josh Tompson on fox just announced on FS1

I got Pettis Dec or Sub


----------



## Chaos (Sep 17, 2013)

Kuya said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n90HQH8l4z8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I can't believe this is the promo video for Jones vs. Gustaffson
> 
> dead



It looks like a 12-year-old found a video editing program


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 17, 2013)

wtf Josh Tompson ? I really have been slacking off with MMA if I didn't notice Josh gained enough traction to get a title shot .


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 17, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> wtf Josh Tompson ? I really have been slacking off with MMA if I didn't notice Josh gained enough traction to get a title shot .



You didn't miss anything.

TJ Grant is injured, Josh Thomson is stepping in as replacement, etc.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 17, 2013)

- Grant is injured
- Henderson doesn't deserve an immediate rematch
- Melendez is fighting Sanchez
- RDA wasn't as impressive against Cerrone compared to Thomson against Diaz, and plus Thomson is the more proven LW
- Maynard lost to Grant
- Nurmagomedov is fighting Healy

Thomson's really the only option in the UFC right now. I really hope Chandler and Alvarez eventually sign with them. I think Chandler is actually the toughest match-up for Pettis in the LW division.

UFC on Fox 9 is so stacked. There have been so many great match-ups in MMA this year.

Pettis-Thomson
Faber-McDonald
Condit-Brown
Mendes-Lentz
Jorgensen-McCall
Lauzon-Danzig


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 19, 2013)

Looking forward to the weekend & ufc 165.

*Jon Jones* > Alexander Gustafsson				
Renan Bar?o < *Eddie Wineland* 
Brendan Schaub < *Matt Mitrione* 
*Costa Philippou* > Francis Carmont				
Pat Healy < *Khabib Nurmagomedov* 

Mike Ricci < *Myles Jury* 
Chris Clements < *Stephen Thompson* 
*Mitch Gagnon* > Dustin Kimura				

*John Makdessi* > Renee Forte				
Jesse Ronson ? Michel Prazeres				
Roland Delorme < *Alex Caceres* 
*Nandor Guelmino* > Daniel Omielanczuk


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 20, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> It's funny that right after Anderson Silva admitted the super fight stuff was bs, Jones says he'd fight a Klitschko, lol.



.

[YOUTUBE]UwjS5eLQrck[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 21, 2013)

I went to Ray Longo's gym, and I have to say it is mind blowing to me that Costa Philippou is in the UFC. He was incredibly scary and intimidating in real life, but I never knew he was that good of a fighter to hang in the UFC. It's kinda crazy that Ray Longo has so many quality fighters and they're basically a hole in the wall gym.

I wonder how business is now that they have a UFC champion in their game. Wouldn't be surprised if that shit got flooded with people.


----------



## eHav (Sep 21, 2013)

khabib pulled a hughes running slam, awsome


----------



## Magician (Sep 21, 2013)

Khabib was impressive this fight.


----------



## Magician (Sep 21, 2013)

Damn, Carmont has a lot of potential.


----------



## eHav (Sep 21, 2013)

♦Young Master♦ said:


> Damn, Carmont has a lot of potential.


----------



## eHav (Sep 21, 2013)

fucking make barao the title holder already. enough of this interim shit


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Sep 21, 2013)

Looked down to get a fork of food then boom 

Great job Barao, Cruz needs a tune up fight or this won't end well for him.


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh man.  I'm bummed Mitrione, Wineland and Philippou lost.

Dustin Kimura, too.  But at least he went out like a boss.

.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Sep 22, 2013)

Gus is going at him. This is good keep it up!


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 22, 2013)

Supposedly Gustafsson trained with the Klitschko bros in preparation.

Looks like is paying off!

Jones is going to tire himself out.

I don't think his gastank is as good as Gustafsson's.


----------



## eHav (Sep 22, 2013)

jones will do better if he pressures, hes not being used to being outstruck from a distance


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Sep 22, 2013)

them running


----------



## Stringer (Sep 22, 2013)

Fuuuuck, my livestream keeps lagging. I'm missing all the good stuff.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Sep 22, 2013)

Gus looks like hes slowing down


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Sep 22, 2013)

I got this feeling before..back when Shogun and Henderson went at it. Great fight.


----------



## eHav (Sep 22, 2013)

was a war. gus could barely stand by the end, and jones was also out of gas


----------



## eHav (Sep 22, 2013)

wich retard judge gave it 49-46 to jones? wtf even me a jones nuthugger im impressed. could have easily gone to gus. the guy is a beast


----------



## Stringer (Sep 22, 2013)

Gus was very impressive. He was doing pretty well in the fourth round until he got hit by that elbow, that affected his performance in the fith round.

It's also pretty amazing how he was avoiding all those take downs from Jones.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Sep 22, 2013)

Gus 1 2 3

Jones 4 5

close fight though and I blame Gus for losing the way he looked at the end of the fight was horrible.


----------



## Magician (Sep 22, 2013)

Holy motherfuck. Jizz all over my fucking keyboard.

Great fucking fight, holy fuck.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Sep 22, 2013)

I called this one a split for Jones. Rematch ASAP UFC. Gus can beat Jones man I'm sure of it


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Sep 22, 2013)

Someone brought up that 1 of Jones kicks to the knee might of damaged Gus knee, in the 5th round look like Gus was bending down to touch his leg.


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 22, 2013)

They both showed they have humongous balls.

I wonder if Jones showed up mentally for this fight, though.

Jones usually gets his takedowns with his positioning and timing.  He's not a brute force wrestler like GSP who overpowers people and throws them down or picks them up for a big slam.  It was out of character for him to try to overpower Gustafsson to get takedowns, that's not really his style or the reason he's as successful as he is.

I thought Gustafsson was on his way to winning that fight.  He faded towards the end of every round though, and may have allowed Jones to steal a lot of those rounds in the last 40 seconds.

Looked like Gustafsson ate a kick to the leg that might've injured him.  Don't think he could get any real power into his punches after that, with only one good leg to stand on.

Then, Jones cracked him with that elbow.

Jones used to be a fighter who would set people up for every shot and throw combinations.  Now, he's approaching things more like Mike Tyson where he's trying to take guys out with a single kick or elbow.

Not sure if its for the better or worse, but Jones could be deteriorating as a fighter as opposed to the opposite..



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Someone brought up that 1 of Jones kicks to the knee might of damaged Gus knee, in the 5th round look like Gus was bending down to touch his leg.



I thought one of those kicks to the knee hurt Gustafsson's leg in the 3rd or 4th round.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Sep 22, 2013)

I don't know man, I think Gus brought out the worst out of Jones. Gus is good, he still stopped all but 1 take down and took Jones down. Hes long and knows how to use his reach better. I agree he slowed down after 1 of those oblique kicks.


I still think those should be fucking illegal.


----------



## †obitobi (Sep 22, 2013)

1, 2, Gustafsson

3, 4, 5 Jones


Gus won the boxing, wrestling, aggression, but Jones out kickboxed him, with some nice elbows, in my opinion.

I wouldn't have been upset if it was called a draw - FOY in my opinion.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 22, 2013)

Great Fight 

Jones took 2,4,5


Jones takes the rematch handly if there is one imo.


----------



## Kuya (Sep 22, 2013)

omgf the GOAT fight

I scored it for Gus though


----------



## Kuya (Sep 22, 2013)

honestly, fuck Texeira

Jones vs. Gustaffson 2 will be a WAYYYYYYYYY BIGGGGGER PPV Draw

they're both only 26. They're young enough to have a trilogy in the light heavyweight division, and a trilogy in the heavyweight division 

I don't like oblique kicks. That can literally stop a fighter for over a year. Spinning elbows should be monitored as a lot of them hit the back of a head. Punches to the back of the head are illegal, elbows to the back of the head are even worse. Jones spams these moves like the guys who spam head kicks on UFC Undisputed 3.


----------



## Masai (Sep 22, 2013)

Now that i don't agree with, if we start going that way we might as well stop having MMA altogether. You don't bring the sport forward by banning moves because they're dangerous (to an extent), you do it by getting guys to learn to defend it. Strikes to the back of the head i understand, you can get someone paralyzed or dead doing it, nobody wants that. But something that can injure your knee? It's on you as a fighter to figure out how to defend that. Same for elbows, same for knees on the ground, hell, same for clinching in K-1. If you're expecting legislators to do your work for you then there's where your problem starts. 

Great, great fight though, i had the 1st and 3rd to Gus, the 4th and 5th to Bones and the 3rd could've gone either way really. Either way, hopefully this happens again after the Glover fight and hopefully Jones sticks to LHW for the foreseeable future. No need for him to move up in weight class and he's still growing as a fighter so i wanna see how far he reaches before he attempts to change who he is as a fighter which he's something he'd have to do as a HW.


----------



## Perverted King (Sep 22, 2013)

Masai said:


> Now that i don't agree with, if we start going that way we might as well stop having MMA altogether. You don't bring the sport forward by banning moves because they're dangerous (to an extent), you do it by getting guys to learn to defend it. Strikes to the back of the head i understand, you can get someone paralyzed or dead doing it, nobody wants that. But something that can injure your knee? It's on you as a fighter to figure out how to defend that. Same for elbows, same for knees on the ground, hell, same for clinching in K-1. If you're expecting legislators to do your work for you then there's where your problem starts.
> 
> Great, great fight though, i had the 1st and 3rd to Gus, the 4th and 5th to Bones and the 3rd could've gone either way really. Either way, hopefully this happens again after the Glover fight and hopefully Jones sticks to LHW for the foreseeable future. No need for him to move up in weight class and he's still growing as a fighter so i wanna see how far he reaches before he attempts to change who he is as a fighter which he's something he'd have to do as a  HW.


Pretty much this. Jones should move to Heavyweight when he turns 30.

As far as Texeira goes Jones will smash him. I still think Gus & Jones should have at least two fights before facing each other again.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 22, 2013)

I'd rather see Cormier fight Jones, as opposed to Teixeira. Gus showed great clinch breaks and defence against Jones, but Cormier might be able to get the better of Jones in the clinch. Teixeira is a heavy handed puncher with good submissions, but he struggled to close the distance against Bader. I really can't see why he won't get his lead leg kicked and stamped all night.

I just rewatched the fight (always feels different watching the video compared to in-person), and I had it 48-47 for Gus, winning the first three rounds. Round 3 and especially round 2 were close though.

I can't wait to see Gus improve even more, really the only LHW I've liked in this new era.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 22, 2013)

Damn that fight was good!


----------



## TheGreatOne (Sep 22, 2013)

See, I had rounds 2, 4, and 5 for Jones. But 2 could go either way. I thought at least one of the judges would see it that way, I was waiting for a split. 
A lot of sherdog posters are saying 4-1 Gus, but a few of those rounds were toss ups


----------



## Masai (Sep 22, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I'd rather see Cormier fight Jones, as opposed to Teixeira. Gus showed great clinch breaks and defence against Jones, but Cormier might be able to get the better of Jones in the clinch. Teixeira is a heavy handed puncher with good submissions, but he struggled to close the distance against Bader. I really can't see why he won't get his lead leg kicked and stamped all night.
> 
> I just rewatched the fight (always feels different watching the video compared to in-person), and I had it 48-47 for Gus, winning the first three rounds. Round 3 and especially round 2 were close though.
> 
> I can't wait to see Gus improve even more, really the only LHW I've liked in this new era.



There's room for both fights i think, Cormier is gonna need a while before he's ready for 205 if he ever manages to do it well which i kinda doubt at this point but what do i know? I don't know why he'd put his body through this though, i get that it's a title shot but still...Not sure i see him closing the distance on Jones though, he seems pretty much tailor made for a guy like him, i don't see him causing Jones too many problems, it's a really bad matchup for him.

I haven't really been paying attention to interviews, news, forums or any of that anymore, i basically just watch the fights these days, but i get the impression that Jones is pretty disliked by a lot of people. Any particular reason for that?


----------



## Kuya (Sep 22, 2013)

If anything,  this fight just shows that Jones would get absolutely murdered in the heavyweight division.

Gus should he champ! Fuck oblique kicks!


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 22, 2013)

People don't like Jones because of the way he carries himself. I think during the Machida fight people were unimpressed with the way he choked him out and then just dropped him to the ground like he was discarding trash.

He also has a very holy attitude which is annoying and sanctimonious. You can do your best to portray a good guy image without being an ass about it, just look at GSP. But Jones did that whole holy guy thing, talked about how he used to snitch on people who smoked weed in school, said he wanted to be a role model to kids, that the UFC wouldn't have to worry about him doing anything stupid like driving when drunk. One month and about five days later he crashes his Bentley, while driving with two female passengers and lo and behold Johnny Bones Jones has a DWI.

He just ended up coming across as really fake and has a general just hard to like air about him. Like when he fought against Vitor and once again did that annoying coming out on all fours thing and Vitor just straight up aimed a kick at his head. Jones had the cheek to jump up to his feet and complain to the ref about it. To which Big John was just like "naaah mate, you want to play the game"

Edit: To add that the fight was brilliant! Absolutely brilliant. Just so much better than all my expectations and although I do think Jones did enough to win it, I would say that it almost doesn't even matter who won because both guys raised their stock immeasurably. Wow!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 22, 2013)

People bitching about oblique kicks are hilarious.


----------



## Kuya (Sep 22, 2013)

i just hope the champ recovers fast. i wish jones a speedy recovery as well

lol ghost thinking he knows anything about mma 
oblique kicks are thought of from a lot of fighters as a "dirty move" and it shows the character of the fighter that throws those, like in nfl when you go for a guys knees. it's not an illegal move now, but there's a chance it can be illegal in the future. it's an ongoing discussion.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 22, 2013)

Kuya, you don't know shit about anything. Don't even start.

Once you start banning oblique kicks, what next? Banning punches to the face?


----------



## Kuya (Sep 22, 2013)

Terrible and ignorant comparison.

Punches to the face are for knocking someone out to win the fight.

Oblique kicks to the knee hyper-extend the opponent's knee backwards and and the one taking the shot is at risk for surgery and being out for a year plus, will likely lose explosiveness when they come back, or the move can be even career ending. Your average MMA fighter doesn't get paid that much and this is a high-risk move that puts their job in jeopardy. It's a cheap move.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 22, 2013)

Yeah, Kuya...cause people aren't complaining about concussions these days. Knocking people out is no problem. 

Make everything aimed at the head and legs illegal. 

No, wait...just have everyone wear protective gear


----------



## Nihonjin (Sep 23, 2013)

Kuya said:


> Terrible and ignorant comparison.
> 
> Punches to the face are for knocking someone out to win the fight.
> 
> Oblique kicks to the knee hyper-extend the opponent's knee backwards and and the one taking the shot is at risk for surgery and being out for a year plus, will likely lose explosiveness when they come back, or the move can be even career ending. Your average MMA fighter doesn't get paid that much and this is a high-risk move that puts their job in jeopardy. It's a cheap move.



How is that kick any different from  an armbar or leglock or anything else that hyper extends your joints..? If it fucks a fighter up, they can forfeit before it does serious let alone permanent damage. Or you know.. they could learn how to not get caught by it.


----------



## IchLiebe (Sep 23, 2013)

Kicks to the legs are perfectly fine. It a strategic move. One of my first attacks IRL is to stomp the other persons kneecap. The only way they can block it is to move back because they can't check the stomp.

Forrest Griffin vs Rampage was the first time people seen how good it actually was to kick the opponent in the leg.


If anything in this fight should be made illegal is the spinning back elbow. It seems like in every fight where some uses(Jones especially) they always catch the person in the bottom of the back of the head which is a dangerous place to hit as it can kill by severing the brainstem or other essentials.


I do think that the legs kick shouldn't give you that many points because its easy to kick a leg that is already out in front.

I had Gustaffson winning 1 and 2 with me favoring him a tad for 3. 3, and 5 though could've went either way but I do believe that Gustaf had atleast 3 and 5 won or scored as a draw. Round 4 is the only one that Jones won definitely.

Seemed to me like what lost Gustaf the fight was that he wasn't pressing jones and Gustafson would let jones off without trying to catch him with a hook.

Everytime Gustaf would back up and push jones off he wouldn't throw anything that could've easily caught jones. There was a couple of times when Gustaf pushed off that if he threw a right hook then Jones would've at very least been rocked.

I thought it was over when Jones got him with that knee.

Good fight, best PPV I've watched in a while. Those who payed for it got their money worth. 

Prelims were alright but I had to leave and got back at 1min left in round2.

I don't think Jones should've won. Gustaf seemed to be landing more significant hits aswell as taking jones down multiple times while defending against all takedowns except one where he immediately got back to his feet.


----------



## †obitobi (Sep 23, 2013)

I think that Gustafsson wins the rematch. The fight was close, but I thought that Jones clearly won, however, I think that cardio will be the main difference in the next fight.


----------



## Kuya (Sep 23, 2013)

Gus headstrikes = 88
Jones headstrikes = 19


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 23, 2013)

In soviet russia, if man oblique kicks a knee, he is oblique kicked right back.

In america, if man oblique kicks a knee, time to illegalize oblique kicks.


----------



## Kuya (Sep 23, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> In soviet russia, if man oblique kicks a knee, he is oblique kicked right back.
> 
> In america, if man oblique kicks a knee, time to illegalize oblique kicks.



You guys are still upset that we beat you to the moon?


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 23, 2013)

No.

I didn't support Bigfoot Silva's manager who petitioned elbows from the top position be illegalized shortly after Velasquez mauled Silva.  Why would I support this?

Its possible for someone to break their shinbone in half from a checked legkick.  There are clips of it on youtube.

That means leg kicks should be illegal?

When Jones oblique kicks Gustafsson repeatedly.

And Gustafsson walks away without trouble, when Jones has to be carried away on a stretcher, because his legs are so busted up he can't walk -- there is some irony there.

*edit* - This means legkicks must be illegalized?


----------



## Kuya (Sep 23, 2013)

i'm all for knocking guys out cold, but i agree that hits to the back of the head are too dangerous and agree with them being illegal, and a lot of spinning back elbows hit the back of the head, so fighters should get docked points if they repeatedly elbow the back of the head during matches.

i'm all for leg kicks, and armbars and legbars that can potentially hyper-extend the opponents knees and elbows because you can defend against these or choose to tap out. 

oblique kicks can't really be checked nor can you tap out. there's a minority in the mma community who dislike this move and call it dirty and i'm no mma fighter, but i agree with their argument against it. that's that.


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 23, 2013)

You can defend oblique kicks the same way you'd defend a normal leg kick.

By placing most of your weight on the back foot, and stepping lightly with the front MT style.

Oblique kicks are only damaging when someone puts weight on the front foot.

Its also difficult to oblique kick someone who is constantly moving like Frankie Edgar.

There may be ways to deal with it.

For whatever reason, it seems like no one trains to deal with Jones' oblique kicks.  

Just like how Urijah Faber and Manny Gamburyan didn't bother training for Jose Aldo's leg kicks.  

.


----------



## Masai (Sep 23, 2013)

Kuya said:


> i'm all for knocking guys out cold, but i agree that hits to the back of the head are too dangerous and agree with them being illegal, and a lot of spinning back elbows hit the back of the head, so fighters should get docked points if they repeatedly elbow the back of the head during matches.
> 
> i'm all for leg kicks, and armbars and legbars that can potentially hyper-extend the opponents knees and elbows because you can defend against these or choose to tap out.
> 
> oblique kicks can't really be checked nor can you tap out. there's a minority in the mma community who dislike this move and call it dirty and i'm no mma fighter, but i agree with their argument against it. that's that.



Kuya, a slam can break someone's neck. A kimura can break someone's arm, dislocate someone's elbow, cause severe nerve damage. Heel hooks are especially designed to fuck up your ACL. A misguided elbow can make your retina find a new home. A knee in the clinch can break your ribs, broken ribs puncture organs, multiple blows to the same spot multiply the chances of that happening. Last thing you want is a rib going through your lung. Hooks, crosses can break your jaw. Not a good ominous for the rest of your career.

There are an abundance of trivial moves that are just as dangerous as the oblique kick is, and if we go around trying to get them banned then there will be quite simply be no need to keep having competitive martial arts. People will get hurt, it's inevitable. There are limits to how far you can go, but if you add too much to those limits then all you end up with is an exhibition.

Now, i'm no doctor in any way, shape or form, but i would guess that for an oblique kick to damage your knee to that you're probably gonna have to be putting all your weight on that leg, meaning you're probably going for a power shot. If your opponent catches you with an oblique kick just as you're going for a power shot, then that's a counter. A high level one at that, it takes skill, it takes timing, it takes instincts. Counters are inherently more dangerous than other moves, you're using your opponent's momentum against him and forcing him to abruptly go the other way. Your body doesn't like that and there will be consequences. But that's why you train, that's why you try and get better, by asking a commission to ban moves that you deem dangerous you're simply asking them to take some of the hard work away from your back, and if you're ready to ask for something like that then maybe you should be doing something else with your life. 

This is the type of conversation you should be having at a gym over sparring practices. You don't wanna have unnecessary injuries during sparring so there are some things you agree to avoid doing when you go through it. Over an actual fight though i think it doesn't make a whole lot of sense to bring up that argument.


----------



## Kuya (Sep 23, 2013)

Im using oblique kicks if I ever get in a street/club/bar fight again


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Sep 23, 2013)

Bring back stomps and soccer kicks.

Man, I miss PRIDE.

This has been a fantastic year for MMA though, and the rest of the year looks great too.


----------



## deathgod (Sep 23, 2013)

Gus did a great job in that fight. I have to say I expected more from Jones. Normally hes an unpredictable technical fighter who bewilders his opponents with his large move set, but in this fight there was hardly any of that. He just kept repeating the same moves (takedowns) and their was little variety to his attacks. It just didn't seem like the normal Jones. I wonder if Gus did more damage than we thought when he cut him above the eye in the first? Jones post fights comments where interesting because he emphasize he more more happy of testing his warriors spirit than getting the win. Gus gave him a tougher fight than he expected and hopefully this allows him to not become complacent after dominating thus far. 2013 is looking to be an unlucky  year for UFC champions.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 23, 2013)

Bah, this is fucking fighting.  

Those oblique kicks are not illegal, no one can even name a single instance of one used during a fight ending someone's career, and if Bones' opponents didn't like it so much... they can do the same thing back to him! 

Plus, I feel that if anyone but Bones were throwing them, no one would give a flying fuck.



On another note...

Nate Diaz pulls out of the Maynard fight due to his high school reunion.



You can't make this shit up.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm gonna 12-6 elbow Kuya if I ever run into him.


----------



## Kuya (Sep 23, 2013)

my footwork and defense is too good for you Ghost


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 23, 2013)

I'll just smother you and take you down at will. You can't overcome my 150 lbs weight advantage.

Yeah, that's right...I think you weight 30 lbs.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 23, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> That's Nate, lol.



I know lol.

That's what I said.

Check again.


----------



## Kuya (Sep 24, 2013)

i got 5 lbs on ghost


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 24, 2013)

I wrestled in high school. Kuya's gonna be too high to defend my takedowns. His fragile soccer player's body won't save him.

And then I'll finish him off with a figure-four.


----------



## Kuya (Sep 25, 2013)

Ehhh, if we're the same weight 180ish, i'd admit i would get worked by a wrestler. I have no experience in any kind of ground game besides like 2 jiu jitsu lessons from a buddy who had only 6 months exp. lol

i have a black belt in Tae Kwon Do, but haven't practiced in 7 yrs and I've never actually used it besides throwing some kicks in IRL fights. Luckily I've never had to wrestle in fights and just kept standing. i have a 6'3 reach though and I'm still an athlete that lifts and does cardio 5x a week. 

i would need to keep Ghost at bay with my reach since I'm not sure if I have any take down defense. A strong core might help me stay up though I guess.

The thing is though, figure fours are my weakness.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 25, 2013)

Kuya would probably catch me with a knee as I shot in for his legs and knock me out. 

Or maybe he'll gas me out because I have shit cardio.


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]BPQvpsDMvoE[/YOUTUBE]

Rampage vs Tito promo.

.

*edit* -


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Sep 26, 2013)

Spooky how symmetrical JJ and Gustafsson looked, only real physical difference was in skin pigment.  Always thought the other LHWs were just puffed up MWs


----------



## Kuya (Sep 26, 2013)

Jones will finish Texeira in the 1st or 2nd round.

And maybe Gus fights Machida before the Jones rematch?

Honestly though, not sure if I like Gus' chances against Machida. This match will obv be standing, and Machida might counter-punch his way to a victory.

Jones wanted Texeira next though and not Gus. It should have been an immediate rematch, i bet it was shitty Greg Jackson's decision


----------



## eHav (Sep 26, 2013)

didnt machida drop to mw?


----------



## Kuya (Sep 27, 2013)

This yr or next he is supposed to. I know he wanted a Phil Davis rematch at LHW.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 27, 2013)

He has dropped to MW and is facing Tim Kennedy on November 7th. The UFC have been dying to get Kennedy knocked out ever since he made comments about fighters pay. They tried to offer him to Belfort but he said no. Now it's up to Machida to satisfy the UFC brass.


----------



## Kuya (Sep 27, 2013)

Machida vs. Weidman at MW needs to happen

A lot of great matches Machida actually at MW. Belfort is afraid of him.


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 27, 2013)

Kuya said:


> Machida vs. Weidman at MW needs to happen
> 
> A lot of great matches Machida actually at MW. Belfort is afraid of him.



Belfort is sensible. He is old and fights because he has one goal, to be champion. That's it. He is undeniably the only name left worth talking about at MW in terms of contender status. The division is Weidman, Silva and Belfort being of relevance and at the top of the ladder. With everyone else floundering around fighting a few steps below them at the middle of the pack.

He has to cut a tonne of weight to hit 185. Not worth it unless it's for a title shot, now that he's done enough to earn one. If I were him I would chill and collect that catchweight fight money. If he's really sensible after the fight with Dan Henderson he continues this beef with Chael and they make that fight happen.


----------



## Kuya (Sep 27, 2013)

UFC released Yushin Okami, wtf?!


----------



## Niabingi (Sep 27, 2013)

Yeah I am so baffled by that one. MW is a very light decision, he makes a great gatekeeper and was something like 3-1 in his last fights. His only recent loss being to an on fire Jacare. It makes NO sense, I really do not get it.


----------



## Kuya (Sep 27, 2013)

He is 3- 1 in last four fights and has only lost to top contenders and the champ while in the UFC. He is the best Jap fighter to ever enter the Octagon and can still beat top 5 fighers. Wtf?! He got John Fitched.

UFC and Dana give no fucks about dat Japanese fanbase


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Sep 27, 2013)

Machida replaced Bisping and he is now fighting Munoz in manchester

I got Machida Via KO.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 27, 2013)

Okami was boring, fairly expensive, and was a dangerous fight for new, and *exciting*, up and comers.  I was so happy when Jacare knocked his head off.

btw, they didn't release him.  They just didn't renew his contract.


----------



## Masai (Sep 28, 2013)

A Brazilian fighter died at the weight ins on Thursday, possibly from complications due to his weight cut, which would be a first in MMA and may or may not trigger some changes on how that process in controlled. It makes sense, if even pot is controlled in this sport then something that's far more destructive to your body can be looked at with a fresh set of eyes. Then again these are all grown men we're talking about here and they know the risks when they cut massive amounts of weight so i don't know to what extent they should be "babysat" in a way when it comes to making that choice. I wouldn't mind seeing them taking steps to make the process healthier for some guys though.


----------



## Ippy (Sep 28, 2013)

Masai said:


> Then again these are all grown men we're talking about here and they know the risks when they cut massive amounts of weight so i don't know to what extent they should be "babysat" in a way when it comes to making that choice.



No they don't.

Most people, least of all fighters, don't know enough to make properly informed decisions about their health.  There's a reason there's a bunch of medical staff, with veto power over the fighters, on hand at events.

I would be shocked, absolutely _flabbergasted_, if even 50% of fighters knew they could undergo acute renal failure due to the extreme dehydration from weight cutting.

Fighters are worse than the average person when it comes to their health, as they're under increased social pressure to be "tough", and their entire livelihoods are based upon quarterly (sometimes less) performances in front of thousands upon thousands of viewers.

No, fighters are not the best judges of what is best for their bodies or not.


----------



## Kuya (Sep 29, 2013)

I had my man Munoz beating Bisping in Manchester. With only 3 weeks to adjust, he's gonna get KO'd by an even faster and more elusive 185 pound Machida.


----------



## Hungry Choji (Oct 2, 2013)

Just finished PRIDE Bushido 1 and after the first fight, what a card!

Two epic Gracie battles with Renzo and Ralph going toe-to-toe against their respective opponents for some technical but strong striking matches! Really every fighter pushed the pace and went for every opening. Great stuff.


----------



## †obitobi (Oct 4, 2013)

Sergio in the ufc, .

Now, if Ben Askren can come over, we might have three champions at Roufusport, with two sibling champions.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2013)

Hungry Choji said:


> Just finished PRIDE Bushido 1 and after the first fight, what a card!
> 
> Two epic Gracie battles with Renzo and Ralph going toe-to-toe against their respective opponents for some technical but strong striking matches! Really every fighter pushed the pace and went for every opening. Great stuff.



Where did you watch it?


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Oct 4, 2013)

The majority of athletes dope mang, hence why marquez took on a discus thrower/chemist/steroid expert to be his trainer


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 4, 2013)

?obitobi said:


> Sergio in the ufc, .
> 
> Now, if Ben Askren can come over, we might have three champions at Roufusport, with two sibling champions.



I would cry if Askren became champion. If he comes over that is great but instead of getting an easy fight he needs to be fed (yes fed not given) to a good wrestler with striking. A Johnny Hendricks sort.


----------



## †obitobi (Oct 4, 2013)

Niabingi said:


> I would cry if Askren became champion. If he comes over that is great but instead of getting an easy fight he needs to be fed (yes fed not given) to a good wrestler with striking. A Johnny Hendricks sort.



Hendricks seems to tire if he can't knock you out in the first round, in my opinion.

I don't see anyone who can't keep an amazing pace for 15 minutes being able to continuously stop the wrestling, as Askren will not look to attack anywhere else, I believe.

Someone with awesome BJJ would have more of a chance, like Nick, in my opinion.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 4, 2013)

Honestly, think about it for a minute.

If your entire means of income was based upon the performance of your body, you would have to be insane NOT to take some sort of PED.  It'd be like expecting someone who works in any job where you need a fully awake and functioning brain to not take any sort of caffeine. (ex. hospital or office workers)

As you might imagine, I personally don't give a shit who takes what.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Oct 4, 2013)

Taichou said:


> Honestly, think about it for a minute.
> 
> If your entire means of income was based upon the performance of your body, you would have to be insane NOT to take some sort of PED.  It'd be like expecting someone who works in any job where you need a fully awake and functioning brain to not take any sort of caffeine. (ex. hospital or office workers)
> 
> As you might imagine, I personally don't give a shit who takes what.



Wow. So I guess steroids=coffee now.


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 5, 2013)

?obitobi said:


> Hendricks seems to tire if he can't knock you out in the first round, in my opinion.
> 
> I don't see anyone who can't keep an amazing pace for 15 minutes being able to continuously stop the wrestling, as Askren will not look to attack anywhere else, I believe.
> 
> Someone with awesome BJJ would have more of a chance, like Nick, in my opinion.



Nick would despise having to fight him. A smothering top game can negate a good BJJ  game. It's best for him to go up against someone who can keep him from scoring most of his take downs and hit him often and hard on the feet.

I just don't want him to get a title shot. Not that I think he could beat GSP because I really don't think that's likely at all. Just that I am sure it'd be a boring fight and there are other guys I'd much prefer to see get that title shot and the GSP bank that goes with it.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 5, 2013)

I have very little doubt that basically all professional athletes are on some PEDs, because the earning potential exceeds the costs easily. However, PEDs aren't helping everyone in the same fashion and not everyone has access to the same stuff. Different human beings react differently to different substances. Even if every fighter would take PEDs, it doesn't become an equal playing field.

The UFC doesn't compare to leagues like the NBA in terms of salary, where the average player is getting $5m per year and a pretty good supply of PEDs costs about $100k. Still, PEDs are helping every athlete, shorter recovery time, better healing procedure, more intense training, etc. Even in a very skilled sport like MMA, athletes need to train in order to improve their skill level. They take some testosterone and amphetamine, and are likely more motivated to train and even train harder.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 6, 2013)

Why bother regulating PED's when transgender athletes like Fallon Fox are allowed to compete on a professional level?

Statistically MMA fighters who test positive for PED's usually lose their fights.  I'm not convinced they offer an advantage, or that Aldo, Bones and Velasquez success is based on PED usage.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 6, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> Wow. So I guess steroids=coffee now.



Strawman.

That's not what I said, and you know it.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Oct 6, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Why bother regulating PED's when transgender athletes like Fallon Fox are allowed to compete on a professional level?
> 
> Statistically MMA fighters who test positive for PED's usually lose their fights.  I'm not convinced they offer an advantage, or that Aldo, Bones and Velasquez success is based on PED usage.



Here's an interview with Marion jones' dealer and usain Bolt's and Marquez's "trainer"


----------



## TheGreatOne (Oct 6, 2013)

Taichou said:


> Strawman.
> 
> That's not what I said, and you know it.



Haha! Just messing with you there, but I don't understand what you guys are calling PEDs if you're saying every fighter is using them


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Oct 9, 2013)

It's pretty obvious how these fighters get a trt exemption;

Take large doses of aas

Suffer from hypogonadism

Cycle off steroids and watch your t levels drop out of the normal range

Profit


----------



## Kuya (Oct 9, 2013)

not too interested in Shield vs. Maia, but I guess ill watch


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 9, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> Wow. So I guess steroids=coffee now.



In a practical sense...yes. If anything steroids are far more essential to an athlete than coffee is to someone who works in an office 24/7.


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 9, 2013)

Raphael Assuncao vs. T.J. Dillashaw was an important fight for the BW division. With that win Assuncao has lined himself up as a contender to fight for the belt. The good thing is it was a very close fight so T.J. will not lose too much in terms of his ranking. 

Elsehwere Rousimar Palhares seriously needs to be disciplined. He holds onto the heel hook for too long once again, he still had the hold locked in well after the tap. It's not the first time he has done it, the behaviour is dangerous and just not the sort of shit a fighter needs to be doing. So hard to respect his slick submissions when he pulls of a dick move like that.


----------



## eHav (Oct 9, 2013)

Niabingi said:


> Raphael Assuncao vs. T.J. Dillashaw was an important fight for the BW division. With that win Assuncao has lined himself up as a contender to fight for the belt. The good thing is it was a very close fight so T.J. will not lose too much in terms of his ranking.
> 
> Elsehwere Rousimar Palhares seriously needs to be disciplined. He holds onto the heel hook for too long once again, he still had the hold locked in well after the tap. It's not the first time he has done it, the behaviour is dangerous and just not the sort of shit a fighter needs to be doing. So hard to respect his slick submissions when he pulls of a dick move like that.



the tap doesnt matter, what matters is the referee. he held it what, one second too long?


----------



## eHav (Oct 9, 2013)

LOL at Silva vs DHK


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 9, 2013)

eHav said:


> the tap doesnt matter, what matters is the referee. he held it what, one second too long?



I would say 2 or 3. The tap does matter when it is such a deep lock, dangerous submission and clear cut tap.

At any rate glad to see he lost his bonus for it. You just can't do something like that repeatedly, the UFC does not need a fighter picking up a career ending injury inside the Octagon. Hopefully Palhares will learn a bit from this.

Kim vs Silva... Wow! What a shocker, it was a sloppy exchange from a clearly tired Kim. Never would have predicted that outcome.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 10, 2013)

Silva hand was way to low while throwing.

Usual Palhares shit.


Shields did good shocked thought Maia would outgrapple him. Shields may be the best grappler in MMA, would love to see him welcome Askren


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 10, 2013)

Thought Dillashaw and Beltran won their fights.

Dong Hyun Kim picked up the moniker ''stun gun'' for his sharp left hand.  It hadn't made an appearance in the ufc until last night.  

The ref dove on Mike Pierce as if protecting him from blows.

Ref should have focused his attention on Palhares and told him to let go of the hold, but he made a mistake.  Don't think it was entirely Palhares' fault.

That barrel roll by Shields was awesome.

On paper, I thought the adcc champ with a size advantage would definitely take out the grappler's quest champ in Shields.

That was a pretty cool fight, even with all the holding & stalling by shields and the lack of stand ups by the ref.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 11, 2013)

goodbye Palhares


----------



## TheGreatOne (Oct 11, 2013)

Joey Beltran got robbed! And it makes me kind of mad that everyone is calling Stun Guns KO a "fluke" or a "lucky punch" like what? Him and Silva were exchanging in the middle of the Octagon and Silva got dropped. Simple as that. 

Palhares is an idiot, Assuncao only won that shit because they were in Brazil, Thiago Silva didn't take that shit seriously at all and still stomped Hamill. And Demian Maia vs. Jake Shields turned out to be what we all expected it would, boring as hell


----------



## Ippy (Oct 11, 2013)

Paul Harris got what was coming.

It wasn't the first time he's held onto a submission long after the tap, and it won't be the last.  He's done this in BJJ competitions and MMA.

He couldn't play the Dumb Country Bumpkin Card indefinitely.  At some point, he had to be considered responsible for his own actions.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 11, 2013)

Dana is also protecting his fighters, Palhares had to be cut


----------



## TheGreatOne (Oct 11, 2013)

I don't understand how Palhares can sit in interviews and tell people he doesn't see what he's doing wrong. Like wow


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 12, 2013)

Did anyone watch Frank Shamrock special on spike? It was very good. One of the best MMA documentaries I've ever seen.

Link removed


----------



## TheGreatOne (Oct 12, 2013)

It was deep man I saw it too. Newfound respect for Frank. He is one of the best of all time


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 15, 2013)

Transgender MMA fighter Fallon Fox was defeated Friday by tko
[YOUTUBE]8LicaIWQChI[/YOUTUBE]

Ashlee


----------



## Kuya (Oct 18, 2013)

I see Cain and Cormier stomping this Saturday.

I love Big Country too, but Cormier is a badddddd man. Cain and Cormier spar against eachother and they are ranked #1 and #3. You can't beat that type of training.


----------



## eHav (Oct 18, 2013)

im sad that i wont be able to see the ppv while it happens, wont be home till the next day. gonna have to avoid all forums, facebooks etc so i can watch it without getting spoiled... bah


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Oct 19, 2013)

Lombard is second rate


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Oct 19, 2013)

Lol that was so dirty


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 19, 2013)

incredible fight


----------



## Sine (Oct 19, 2013)

outstanding


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 19, 2013)

Thats what happens when 2 humans leave their fucks at home and step into a cage to do combat.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Oct 20, 2013)

Lol I'm loving the heavy that came in with dos santos 

Built like a bear


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 20, 2013)

The fuck is JDS gameplan?


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 20, 2013)

no idea who can beat this man at HW

JDS won't get another shot while he's holding the belt but he's ahead of everyone else too hm

I'd like to see barnett put together a couple more and get a shot, not that I see him beating cain either


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Oct 20, 2013)

^^ make himself too slippery with blood to be wrestled?


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 20, 2013)

completely outclassed twice in a row

decent trilogy but pretty uncompetitive

who has the next shot at cain? werdum?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 20, 2013)

Gus at HW


----------



## TheGreatOne (Oct 20, 2013)

I hope JDS is ok


----------



## martryn (Oct 20, 2013)

I pretty much hate Cain.  He's a fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).  First, he's American.  He was born in America.  He went to school in Iowa for fuck's sake.  What the fuck is this Mexican pride bullshit?  Brown Pride tattoo?  Mexican flag?  Does he forget where he fucking lives?  

Then, this holding a guy against a fence for five rounds.  I hate that shit.  They talk about his cardio, but all he does is lean against someone on the fence.  I hardly think that's an exciting fight.  The first three rounds were boring as fuck, so it felt like a two round fight.


----------



## jNdee~ (Oct 20, 2013)

Damn JDS  He overtrained again?

Still, respect. Cain will just rape Werdum's ass. JDS is the only one who can compete with him at this kind of level.


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 20, 2013)

I really find MMA Heavyweight fights boring. I really think it is the most dull division.

JDS needs a better game plan to use against Cain. He just does not circle at all, backs up in a straight line and gets himself caught against the fence constantly. Any time he wanted to defend the take down he would go up against the fence but then cain would just hold him there and work him. JDS needs to find a way to push the fight and use his skills and advantages. The fence is the area where he is the weakest, constantly choosing to go there was just silly.

At least the rest of the card had amazing fights. Loads of great finishes, two very good debuts, one immense battle! Melendez and Sanchez made Cain vs JDS 3 look even worse.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 20, 2013)

Cain got fucked up too, I'm pretty sure he has a broken jaw. He has an unusual gap between his teeth. Plus his face is pretty fucked up.


in the left side of his mouth there is a gap

youtube quality is bad but if you watched the post fight show on FS1 his entire right side of his face is red look like two face.


JDS tried but Cain was the better man tonight. I think JDS wins 8/10 imo.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 20, 2013)

Looks like JDS trained hard to defend the takedown without gasing his arms in the process.  He did a good job of retaining his punching power into the later rounds.  Worked on his takedown defense, incorporated elbow strikes.

What a ridiculous night of fights.



martryn said:


> I pretty much hate Cain.  He's a fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).  First, he's American.  He was born in America.  He went to school in Iowa for fuck's sake.  What the fuck is this Mexican pride bullshit?  Brown Pride tattoo?  Mexican flag?  Does he forget where he fucking lives?



Cain said his parents are illegals who worked hard to begin a new life in america.  

That's what "brown pride" means to him. 

Seems like a nice guy.  Not seeing a reason not to believe him.


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Oct 20, 2013)

If cormier didnt decide to drop down to 205, he would merk cain's ass


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Oct 20, 2013)

oh and can someone please tell me what fight this is, like who are the two guys


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 20, 2013)

Ceasar Drake said:


> If cormier didnt decide to drop down to 205, he would merk cain's ass



Cormier looked good tonight.

But, I think Cain would beat him.



Ceasar Drake said:


> oh and can someone please tell me what fight this is, like who are the two guys



Its Brad Tavares vs Phil Baroni.


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Oct 20, 2013)

haha thanks.

Eh, Cain isn't an exciting champion, he's so boring the way he fights the way he acts. And i think Cormier could out grind him and, it's a long shot, but werdum could submit him were the fight go to the mat


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 20, 2013)

I think JDS is 6 foot 5.

Cain is something like 6 foot 2.

Cormier is 5 foot 10, or 11.

DC had trouble wrestling with Nelson who is one of the smallest HW's on the roster.

JDS or Cain could overpower DC with their size advantage.

DC probably couldn't match Cain's cardio.  

If DC got into a wrestle slugfest with Cain.  It might be even for awhile.  DC would gas out.  Cain would overpower him.

DC is making the smart play in dropping down to 205.  

His frame isn't big enough for HW.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 20, 2013)

this is awesome


----------



## Kuya (Oct 20, 2013)

martryn said:


> I pretty much hate Cain.  He's a fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).  First, he's American.  He was born in America.  He went to school in Iowa for fuck's sake.  What the fuck is this Mexican pride bullshit?  Brown Pride tattoo?  Mexican flag?  Does he forget where he fucking lives?
> 
> Then, this holding a guy against a fence for five rounds.  I hate that shit.  They talk about his cardio, but all he does is lean against someone on the fence.  I hardly think that's an exciting fight.  The first three rounds were boring as fuck, so it felt like a two round fight.



*You obviously don't anything about Mexicans* OR dirty boxing and the clinch game. Standing at a boxing distance against JDS is dangerous as fuck. He had a game plan and executed it perfectly to retain his title. You don't stand in front of a power puncher lol, you limit his offense by closing the distance.

Cain gonna be the GOAT heavyweight.



Niabingi said:


> I really find MMA Heavyweight fights boring. I really think it is the most dull division.



The talent is not as a deep, but I completely disagree with you when you say HW fights are boring. In Heavyweight fights everyone has a puncher's chance and a knock out can happen anytime. When I watch heavyweights I anticipate a knockout with each punch thrown from either man, that's what make them more intense.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 20, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> this is awesome



JDS has so much heart.

Cormier looks tall in that pic.

A more accurate depiction?


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 20, 2013)

Kuya said:


> *You obviously don't anything about Mexicans* OR dirty boxing and the clinch game. Standing at a boxing distance against JDS is dangerous as fuck. He had a game plan and executed it perfectly to retain his title. You don't stand in front of a power puncher lol, you limit his offense by closing the distance.
> 
> Cain gonna be the GOAT heavyweight.


He did very well this fight and deserved the win but I have to say JDS and his team/corner did a flat out bad job this fight. He is physically probably the most naturally gifted HW currently fighting, he just needs some fight IQ to go with it. Brains for his brawn.

He exhibited such low fight IQ this match such bad tactics and as it failed to work his corner did not adjust for it at all. It was maddening to watch him constantly move back in a straight line and repeatedly choosing to put himself up against the fence. He was playing right into Cain's hands and it was doing nothing for him at all. When Cain's corner noticed that he wasn't having much success taking Junior down or doing damage in the clinch they changed it up. Get into the clinch back of, throw a one two combo and the clinch again. 

In this day and age MMA is evolving and tactics are becoming a part of the game. Heart, power, speed are not enough any more.

I was saying the exact same thing after the fight between Rory McDonald and Jake Ellenberger. Camp is so so important now. People need to be looking for Bang Ludwig, Coach Winklejohn, Firas Zahabi type of coaches. People who give precise technical advice and can read fights, tell you what to adjust in order to win.



> The talent is not as a deep, but I completely disagree with you when you say HW fights are boring. In Heavyweight fights everyone has a puncher's chance and a knock out can happen anytime. When I watch heavyweights I anticipate a knockout with each punch thrown from either man, that's what make them more intense.


That's one of the things I don't like about it. Skill means less because they are so big. A knock out for me does not a good fight make, so many HW fights look like shit but they get away with it because eventually one of them manages to put the other one down.

The thing I hate the most about the division though. The speed and the swiftness with which they gas out. So horrible to watch some times. They start of like gassed out welterweights and finish as the pace that is so slow they may as well be moving through molasses. Looks like shit, throw sloppy punches and make the sport look bad because some of the top athletes can not maintain a vague semblance of cardio for fifteen minutes.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm not certain if JDS can fight at his peak.

After his last fight with Cain, he contracted a condition called rhabdomyolysis where muscle fibers break down in the bloodstream under intense physical exertion, due to overtraining.  It could severely limit how often, and at what intensity, he's able to train for his fights.

He might never be able to get into peak condition.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 20, 2013)

Seiko said:


> Nope. Look what he did to Barnett, Mir and Bigfoot.
> 
> Cain is the only reason for him to drop a weight class



I don't think Barnett took Strikeforce seriously.  He had that, "I don't have to train hard to beat these strikeforce bums" attitude.  Robbie Lawler fought at 185 in strikeforce and didn't bother cutting to 170.  

Now that Robbie Lawler is back in the UFC he's taking his fights seriously and training seriously.  He's finishing fools in ridiculous fashion.  Barnett is doing the same.

Both of those guys are much, much, better in the UFC than they were in strikeforce.  Its not fair to judge them by their losses in SF.  They were fighting in SF to collect a paycheck.

DC finishing Bigfoot was a fluke.  His win over Mir an ugly affair.  Barnett finished Mir much more impressively than anything DC has done in the UFC to date.

DC would be competitive at heavyweight.  Height-wise, there are people fighting at 155 who are taller than him by a good margin.  Machida has 3 or 4 inches on DC and dropped to 185.

DC at hw is like Frankie Edgar fighting at a heavier weight class.  He'll be competitive and do well.  But probably won't defeat the top guys.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 22, 2013)

Wand and Chael to coach TUF Brasil 3




I got Wand wining the season and the fight


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 22, 2013)

Chael will be very popular in brazil.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 22, 2013)

Daniel Cormier is the real deal and would give Dos Santos a hell of a fight, and could arguably beat him using the same tactics as his partner.

He would beat Barnett again under the UFC banner decisively. He's the best wrestler in the HW division and might be the top wrestler in the entire company.


----------



## Masai (Oct 22, 2013)

Niabingi said:


> I really find MMA Heavyweight fights boring. I really think it is the most dull division.
> 
> JDS needs a better game plan to use against Cain. He just does not circle at all, backs up in a straight line and gets himself caught against the fence constantly. Any time he wanted to defend the take down he would go up against the fence but then cain would just hold him there and work him. JDS needs to find a way to push the fight and use his skills and advantages. The fence is the area where he is the weakest, constantly choosing to go there was just silly.
> 
> At least the rest of the card had amazing fights. Loads of great finishes, two very good debuts, one immense battle! Melendez and Sanchez made Cain vs JDS 3 look even worse.



Melendez and Sanchez wasn't the best comparison though because while the fight was exciting, a technical masterpiece it was not. In Sanchez' case it was a pretty good display of what not to do when striking actually and i really, really hope he doesn't keep fighting like that because the cheers may feel good to him right now, but he's gonna be the one paying the price later on. Those people don't give a darn. They wanna see a couple of guys wreck each other, go to a bar and grab a cold one. The reality of trying to please them instead of fighting smart will fall on his shoulders and that of his family.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 22, 2013)

That's the kind of fighter Sanchez is though, and he for damn sure is fighting for those bonuses.

Like you said though, it was far from a technical masterpiece.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 22, 2013)

Kuya said:


> Daniel Cormier is the real deal and would give Dos Santos a hell of a fight, and could arguably beat him using the same tactics as his partner.
> 
> He would beat Barnett again under the UFC banner decisively. He's the best wrestler in the HW division and might be the top wrestler in the entire company.



When Cormier competes as a wrestler, he isn't taking on opponents who have 20-40+ pounds on him.

An athletic and in shape Cormier weighs 220 - 230.

Some heavyweights cut down to make the 265 pound limit and will weight 270 - 280+ the night of the fight.

If Cormier weighs 220 and his opponent weighs 270.  If the fight turns into a wrestlefest, Cormier will expend more energy to maintain position than his opponent, due to having to compensate for having less weight/mass, and he will tire faster.  It won't be quite as bad as a 200 pound sumo wrestler trying to wrestle with a sumo wrestler that weighs 600 pounds.  But the same principles apply.  

It'll be like the BJ Penn vs Jon Fitch fight where BJ did well wrestling in the beginning.  But faded due to him expending more energy wrestling with a bigger man.  

I might pick Barnett to win a rematch with DC.



Masai said:


> In Sanchez' case it was a pretty good display of what not to do when striking actually and i really, really hope he doesn't keep fighting like that because the cheers may feel good to him right now, but he's gonna be the one paying the price later on. Those people don't give a darn. They wanna see a couple of guys wreck each other, go to a bar and grab a cold one. The reality of trying to please them instead of fighting smart will fall on his shoulders and that of his family.



Good point.



Kuya said:


> That's the kind of fighter Sanchez is though, and he for damn sure is fighting for those bonuses.
> 
> Like you said though, it was far from a technical masterpiece.



A lot of mexican fighters have that same brawling style.  Leonard Garcia, Joey Beltran, Miguel Torres, etc.

It takes some work for them to learn to fight technically and overcome the urge to brawl.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 23, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Wand and Chael to coach TUF Brasil 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absurd.

Chael will work him with wrestling.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 23, 2013)

Kawajiri signs with the UFC, great addition! Dude has been in so many great fights.

Btw, with all the talks of the greatest fights ever this year (I think 2013 might be the UFC's best year in terms of quality fights), what is everyone's favourite fights here? I was a bit bored getting a presentation ready for work and here's my 50 or so favourite fights, no order besides the 1st 2 fights (forgetting names of a lot of undercard/opening tourney fights):

Shogun-Nogueira 
Shogun-Machida I
Edgar-Maynard II
Alvarez-Chandler
Pettis-Henderson I
CSJ-Poirer
Ninja-Sperry
Condit-MacDonald
Gomi-Kawajiri
Condit-Ellenberger
Nogueira-Couture
Edgar-Maynard III
Sakuraba-White
Kawajiri-Shaolin I and II
Emelianenko-Filipovic
Rampage-Henderson
Diaz-Daley
Alvarez-Kawajiri
GSP-Hughes II
Sato-Uno
Condit-Miura
Diaz-Parisyan
Sudo-Ludwig
Barnett-Nogueira I
Misaki-Santiago II
Maia-MacDonald
Sakuraba-Gracies when he was in his prime
Gustafsson-Jones
Silva-Kondo
Cerrone-Henderson I
Sudo-Brown
Machida-Evans 
Edgar-Griffin
Diaz-Gomi
Bustamante-Lindland
Condit-Kampmann I
Lawler-Riley
GSP-Condit
Machida-Silva
JDS-Hunt
Silva-Mezger
Rampage-Liddell I
Sudo-Marquardt
Alvarez-Hansen
Shoji-Taiki
Sakuraba-Newton
Ishikawa-Lion
Serra-Edwards
McCall-Johnson I
Johnson-Dodson
Ninja-Gono
Swanson-Semerzier
Pettis-Cerrone
Mizugaki-Osawa
Liddell-Overeem
Takaya-Carvalho
Cerrone-McCullough 
Wineland-Jorgensen
Mizugaki-Torres

Any pre-UFC flyweight fans got some recommendations? I never really followed the division before the UFC introduced them.


----------



## eHav (Oct 23, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Wand and Chael to coach TUF Brasil 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whaat, how? Chael was a great coach, and he will not find it hard to wrestlefuck Wand


----------



## jNdee~ (Oct 23, 2013)

Dan Hendo teh besto. Toughest bastard


----------



## martryn (Oct 24, 2013)

> Cain said his parents are illegals who worked hard to begin a new life in america.
> 
> That's what "brown pride" means to him.



I'm not saying Cain isn't a nice guy or whatever, I just think he's taken this thing a bit too far.  His parents moved to _America_ to begin a new life.  Where is the _American_ pride?  Why doesn't he wave the _American_ flag around?

Be proud of your heritage.  Speak Spanish.  Celebrate Mexican holidays.  But _live_ in America.  Be thankful you were born in _America._  Why can't he be an _American_ fighter?



> You obviously don't anything about Mexicans OR dirty boxing and the clinch game. Standing at a boxing distance against JDS is dangerous as fuck. He had a game plan and executed it perfectly to retain his title. You don't stand in front of a power puncher lol, you limit his offense by closing the distance.



I understand perfectly.  It was effective.  It's just not entertaining.  It makes for a frustrating fight to watch.  My brother and I were also screaming at Junior to circle or try to create some distance.  He fights much too linearly.  He still fucked Cain up, and I'm sure he would have won if he used angles more and ever attempted to circle and put Cain up against the fence.  

Awesome Machida video.  The Karate Kid reference.  I mean, that's what I referred to that kick as, but I didn't think that Machida actually referred to it that way as well.  Hilarious.


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 24, 2013)

martryn said:


> I'm not saying Cain isn't a nice guy or whatever, I just think he's taken this thing a bit too far.  His parents moved to _America_ to begin a new life.  Where is the _American_ pride?  Why doesn't he wave the _American_ flag around?
> 
> Be proud of your heritage.  Speak Spanish.  Celebrate Mexican holidays.  But _live_ in America.  Be thankful you were born in _America._  Why can't he be an _American_ fighter?


He is an American fighter. Just one who also has immense pride in the road behind him as well as appreciation for the one that he is on. I don't get why it has to be one or the other.

Brown pride to Cain is clearly not about nationalism or anything like that. It is to him the culture of his family, the way that it informed his life and his parents, the way he saw them work hard and fight, the way that they and the work ethic as well as culture that they brought over with them inspires him.

Perhaps he has been far less emotionally moved or inspired by American culture. Perhaps he doesn't feel the need rep American pride because it is something that is drilled into people constantly. Whereas there are plenty of young Mexicans who need a positive role model and would only benefit from realising that there are things in their culture and history for them to take pride in? 

Perhaps plenty of things I am just guessing really. The only thing I know is that just because he has pride in his heritage does not mean he is shunning America. Or that he is not grateful for being born in America and all that it has given him. Americans get so salty about this type of shit I find it very strange.



> I understand perfectly.  It was effective.  It's just not entertaining.  It makes for a frustrating fight to watch.  My brother and I were also screaming at Junior to circle or try to create some distance.  He fights much too linearly.  He still fucked Cain up, and I'm sure he would have won if he used angles more and ever attempted to circle and put Cain up against the fence.


JDS needs to change training camps and go somewhere with a smart head coach where he will learn ring craft, game planning and improve his fight IQ. With some one there being the brains next to his brawn I believe he will be too much for anyone to handle.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Oct 25, 2013)

> Bellator's inaugural pay-per-view has been hit by the injury bug.
> 
> Tito Ortiz suffered a neck injury in training which will keep him out of next weekend's fight against Quinton Jackson, according to sources with knowledge of the situation.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 25, 2013)

The fight was probably going to be pretty mediocre, but I still would have watched it since Rampage is one of my all-time faves (even though he's far from what he was in his heyday, when he was one of the most well-rounded fighters out there). 

Alvarez-Chandler alone makes that card anyway. Hope my boy EA gets his belt back.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Oct 25, 2013)

Alvarez should be in the UFC not wasting his time in a C-ranked organization



> Bellator CEO Bjorn Rebney said Friday during a hastily called conference call that Tito Ortiz suffered a fractured neck during training for his planned Nov. 2 bout against Quinton "Rampage" Jackson, forcing the cancellation of the bout and moving the card off pay-per-view to Spike TV.
> 
> The card now will be headlined by a lightweight title match between Michael Chandler against Eddie Alvarez as the main event in Long Beach, Calif.
> 
> ...



Well it's free now


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 25, 2013)

poor Bellator. Dana is going to have a field day with this one.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 26, 2013)

Can't believe Tito reinjured his neck for the #18238348th time.

He had surgery on his neck to fix his fused discs only a few years back?

..

*Lyoto Machida* > Mark Mu?oz 			
*Ross Pearson* > Melvin Guillard 		
Jimi Manuwa < *Ryan Jimmo * 
*Norman Parke*  > Jon Tuck 			
*Alessio Sakara* > Nicholas Musoke 		
Phil Harris < *John Lineker *

Al Iaquinta < *Piotr Hallmann* 
*Luke Barnatt* > Andrew Craig 			
*Rosi Sexton* > Jessica Andrade 		
*Andy Ogle*  > Cole Miller 		
*Jimy Hettes* > Robert WhiteFord 
*Brad Scott*  > Michael Kuiper

Expecting a lot of those to be wrong.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Oct 26, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Can't believe Tito reinjured his neck for the #18238348th time.
> 
> He had surgery on his neck to fix his fused discs only a few years back?
> 
> ...



Those are definitely some decent picks. I think Cole Miller is going to win, Jon Tuck is probably going to take his fight as well. And dude! Ross Pearson over Guillard?? Guillard has only been finished once and that was from a brutal head kick by Cerrone. Pearson got finished by Cub Swanson lol, a featherweight. If this is the same striking match that we are all anticipating that it will be, I don't see Pearson getting a KO over Guillard. Guillard has an iron chin


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 26, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> Those are definitely some decent picks. I think Cole Miller is going to win, Jon Tuck is probably going to take his fight as well. And dude! Ross Pearson over Guillard?? Guillard has only been finished once and that was from a brutal head kick by Cerrone. Pearson got finished by Cub Swanson lol, a featherweight. If this is the same striking match that we are all anticipating that it will be, I don't see Pearson getting a KO over Guillard. Guillard has an iron chin



I'm disgusted Ogle lost that fight.  He might've done better had he fought the first two rounds like he did the third & not tried to take the jiu jitsu guy down.  That was his fight to lose.

Tuck hasn't fought in about a year.  He could have improved substantially and win his fight.  In his previous, he's won fights against Tiequan Zhang and others, but hasn't looked really good.  Zhang lit him up and possibly should have won that fight had he approached things a bit differently.

I think Guillard was hurt by Lauzon and maybe Jim Miller before being finished.  

I like Pearson because he comes from a working class background.  And because he lives clean and isn't as mentally unbalanced, erratic, or undisciplined as Guillard.  

Guillard may be faster, more explosive and a more talented athlete.  But as far as mental game, discipline and maturity.  I think he may be lacking in those areas.

They both fight extremely similar.  They've both have been using that step in jab.  And, they've both been finishing with the left hand.  Guillard is great in fights that are kickboxing matches, but when people threaten him with takedowns and submissions he has a tendency to freeze up.  If Pearson can get Guillard down or use his well roundedness to his advantage, he might pull the upset.

Guillard has a lot of fights and tested positive for cocaine in the past.  I would guess that wear and tear could catch up to him at some point.  Its unlikely he'll have a long career to where he's fighting into his 40's.  Then again, he doesn't get hit much, maybe he can be the MMA equivalent of James Toney.  

.


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 26, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> These unified rules are so friggin terrible.
> 
> "You don't get the W after kneeing the other guy in the face two times, splitting him open, because his hand was touching the floor for less than a second."
> 
> I feel bad for both guys. Watching Rogan analyze it by frame to see if it was legal was really sad, it has to go.



It's for the sake of perception more than anything. Knees to the head of a downed opponent, soccer kicks and stomps had to go. No way the sport would've gained the same amount of respect and traction with them as they would have with that level of seeming violence.

I feel bad for Goddard, Pearson and Guillard. Sad to see a fight end like that. Also Marc Goddard will probably get a lot of criticism for stopping the fight but the fact is the second knee was illegal, the second knee did cut him and the doctor did say it was a bad cut hence the No Contest.

Pearson wasn't playing the is my hand down or is it not game. He was trying to get up, Guillard wasn't trying to fight dirty he was just in the zone and going for the fight. 

Nobody to blame for that!

What a head kick! Serious stuff knocked him out right through his guard. I have the feeling that Machida is going to devastate the MW division. Can not wait to see him fight again, if Weidman stays champion then I think Machida will give him a tough tough fight.


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 26, 2013)

Weidman has a tough run ahead of him. He first of all has to get past Silva again and if he does that he has Belfort, Machida and Souza ahead of him. All three are very tough fights for him.

Belfort is so powerful, Jacare's submissions are so slick and Machida's Take down defence as well as counters are just tough to handle. I honestly do not see Weidman staying champion for very long but am more than willing to be proven wrong.

Little Nog is beneath Gustafsson by quite a way. Very soft opponent he got there, would've preferred to see him against Gegard Mousassi or have him welcome Cormier to 205.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 26, 2013)

Good day of fights Machida looked beastly 

Burkman lost seems like WSOF can't seem to catch a break.


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Oct 26, 2013)

Daaaaamn who's next for machida


----------



## Lurko (Oct 26, 2013)

I want machida vs silva.


----------



## Danzio (Oct 27, 2013)

Mousasi vs Machida


----------



## TheGreatOne (Oct 27, 2013)

Decent night of fights, I'm looking forward to the Guillard-Pearson rematch. And wait, I thought Brazillians didn't like to fight one another? lol the top 5 of the MW division are Brazilians what are they gonna do?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Machida wanted to fight Belfort instead of Kennedy, but he was avoiding it or something like that. Belfort went to Machida and his brother to sharpen his striking technique before and now there's some tension between them.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 27, 2013)

*Machida will fight for the MW title in 2014.*

dat Sportsmanship from both Munoz/Machida though


----------



## TheGreatOne (Oct 28, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I'm pretty sure Machida wanted to fight Belfort instead of Kennedy, but he was avoiding it or something like that. Belfort went to Machida and his brother to sharpen his striking technique before and now there's some tension between them.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 28, 2013)

Personally I think Machida would beat Silva.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Oct 28, 2013)

> Stat check!!! Silva lands 50% of his strikes, stops 2/3 TD attempts, defeats a sub & all while acting like an idiot. Weidman lands 30% of his punches, goes 1/3 on TD attempts, 0/1 on subs & all while trying. He landed a punch Ppl. It wasn't lucky but he hit a guy who had his hands down & was only slipping punches. How was he dominated? Cuz he took some shots & got taken down? He made Weidman look like an ammature. He literally kept his hands below his waist & slipped strikes for over half the fight. He was going out of his way to make Weidman look horrible & it cost him. Big fuckin deal. Oh, the difference between Chris & Chael is that Chael actually kept Silva down & took him down at will. Weidman won in the worst possible way, for him. Silva will clear stain & vacate belt if only because Roy Jones will box him if he wins. That's s dream of his & insane motivation. Weidman is going in convinced he beat Silva when truth is odds just caught Silva. He's done this against the best in the world & never got caught. How long could that really last? Now tell me the real odds that Silva loses back to back; much less to same guy & be finished? If you like them you're obviously just a Silva hater & I'm sure Weidman would appreciate his balls back.



Interesting comment I found on Facebook today....Silva-Weidman II is going to be an interesting fight to watch, most definitely. My gut is telling me Weidman is somehow going to pull it out but everything else is saying Silva.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 28, 2013)

Taunting is part of how silva fights,  I got Weidman to win again.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 30, 2013)

Most of the strikes Silva landed were non-committal leg kicks though. I don't think he touched Weidman's face or body (maybe a side kick, haven't seen the fight in a while) that fight aside from when he kissed him. Actually he may have got him once when Weidman put his hands down and slipped a couple of his shots. Weidman got some really good shots in before the KO (he faked a left and hit him hard with a right, and he landed a couple hard shots when he had him against the cage). He wasn't really committed to one of those TDs which got "stuffed", just got Silva to the cage. We saw how easily he took him down when Silva's hands were up anyway.

There's a big difference between Weidman's GNP compared to Sonnen. Sonnen is a volume guy with very little power compared to the other top MWs. Weidman hurt Silva pretty badly with a couple shots from the top, and his eyes rolled back when his arms were flailing. Weidman is a lot more calculated, efficient, and patient than Sonnen, and obviously packs more power from both hands. 

Saying Silva made him look like an amateur is really weird. Weidman made him look like an amateur on the ground, dude is a grappling prodigy though. Even though there wasn't much grappling in his fight with Maia, Weidman got the better of the grappling overall (and he was in really bad shape after cutting 30 pounds in 10 days or something like that).

Btw, Aldo-Lamas finally booked. I think Lamas is really going to surprise some people in this fight. Not saying he will win, but he's no joke.


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 30, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Most of the strikes Silva landed were non-committal leg kicks though. I don't think he touched Weidman's face or body (maybe a side kick, haven't seen the fight in a while) that fight aside from when he kissed him. Actually he may have got him once when Weidman put his hands down and slipped a couple of his shots. Weidman got some really good shots in before the KO (he faked a left and hit him hard with a right, and he landed a couple hard shots when he had him against the cage). He wasn't really committed to one of those TDs which got "stuffed", just got Silva to the cage. We saw how easily he took him down when Silva's hands were up anyway.
> 
> There's a big difference between Weidman's GNP compared to Sonnen. Sonnen is a volume guy with very little power compared to the other top MWs. Weidman hurt Silva pretty badly with a couple shots from the top, and his eyes rolled back when his arms were flailing. Weidman is a lot more calculated, efficient, and patient than Sonnen, and obviously packs more power from both hands.
> 
> ...



I don't know what to think about Silva vs Weidman 2. This is all I know it was a very good thing for Silva in terms of his retirement. 

He was looking for that one big blockbuster fight so that he could make a huge chunk as he was getting older and his career time was almost up. That's why he kept on talking about Super Fights. However, this fight will pull in a tonne of PPV buys and he'll make great money from it.

I do not expect anything that Lamas provides will surprise me. I don't think he'll be able get and hold Aldo down unless Lamas lasts until round 4/5. He has not looked sharp enough to hang with Aldo stand up wise in any of his fights. We'll see, I would no doubt love another Gus - Jones but don't expect one.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah, I definitely wouldn't bet on Lamas. I'm not sure how he's going to deal with Aldo's speed and leg kicks, plus getting Aldo down is easier said than done. Lamas has good size for FW, has a very solid top game/control, and some brutal GNP. He very well could get finished early but from what I'm reading a lot of people seem to think this is a gimme fight. I wonder what his game plan will be, the card is looking great so far. Cruz makes his return against Barao, but that's a very difficult fight to make a return from considering his layoff. 

Also, one of GSP's earliest fights:


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 30, 2013)

I don't think it's a gimme fight, Lamas has earned his shot. I do think he is next in line, I just also think this fight is too much for him.

Aldo has fan bloody tastic take down defence and a wicked sprawl. Lamas is best from on top but I do not see him getting there. Lamas is probably the slowest stand up fighter that Aldo has faced in a while.

I see Aldo having no problem doing what he does. Controlling the range of the fight with his sharp, stiff jab and cruel leg kicks. A few good stand up combinations here and there. Explode into range with power and speed to cause damage, back out and return to firing of the jab and kicks from the outside.

I think that Barao vs Cruz will be a brilliant fight. Two ridiculously talented guys. Barao has dangerous submissions and a more powerful, diverse range of striking. Cruz is a scholar of the sport he has a great understanding of fighting as well as speed, unconventional movement and his wrestling. Hopefully hid knee really is better, back to 100% and we'll see a competitive battle.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 31, 2013)

Reminds me when Shogun had to come back from knee surgery to fight a killer in Jones. Heart says Cruz mind says Barao. Barao is extremely athletic he can catch Cruz. Also has good leg licks. Good fight on paper but Cruz knee worries me. 


Aldo via destruction


----------



## Kuya (Oct 31, 2013)

Barao is going to DOMINATE Cruz. That's way too much time off he took and Barao is on a tear.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Nov 2, 2013)

Machida vs Mousasi in Brazil 




FUUUUUUCCCCKKKKK THIS FIGHT IS GOING TO BE FUCKING SICK!!!!! I got Mousasi by knock out.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 2, 2013)

i really need to start watching again, i've missed so many juicy fights. glad to see Machida knocked Munoz the fuck out.

I love Cruz, his style is just awesome to me. I used to dream that fighters would have his style when I first started watching MMA years back. It's too bad injuries have basically ruined his career. Not sure if he can come back and just take the belt.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 2, 2013)

Cruz is scheduled to fight Renan Barao at UFC 169.

Prelims for Alvarez vs Chandler II start in about 2 hrs.  The finale of fight master is also on (if anyone bothered keeping up with it).

Rampage is fighting Joey Beltran.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 2, 2013)

Oh crap, completely forgot Alvarez-Chandler II was tonight. Good thing I got home in time.

Machida-Mousasi is an awesome fight, should be great. Shame one of them has to lose and too bad it's on FS2 as well, not many will see Mousasi's skills. Machida has just been so great and so consistent over the years, favourite striker in MMA (was by far until Pettis really developed). Dude's just a masterclass on striking and as someone who started with karate I really appreciate his style and how he's adjusted it to MMA and used it against the highest calibre fighters. He's really the only guy to be able to do it (GSP doesn't use his karate much, he uses it more for his wrestling actually), definitely a master and he considers it's flaws and weaknesses as well.

Heck yeah, Alvarez all day! Had him winning the 3-2. Great and close fight, been saying him and Pettis were the 2 best strikers in the lightweight division for a while now. I wish he got that RNC though.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 3, 2013)

Machida's gonna knock out Mousasi then fight for the title after.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Nov 3, 2013)

Cruz is going to get killed man. Mousasi vs Machida should be AMAZING especially since it's in Brazil! I give Machida the edge because it's in Brazil though, these brazillians are practically unbeatable when they fight at home.

Side note, King Mo fucking sucks. Bellator gives him so many chances he only had one damn job. Alvarez fight was great though


----------



## TheGreatOne (Nov 3, 2013)

You know some of these Guys in the Bellator lighter weight divisions could do well in the UFC. Like the the fighters in the upper echelon of the Featherweight, Lightweight and even Bantamweight division there could be top 10 in the UFC, IMO at least


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 3, 2013)

Well, Lombard was a Bellator fighter and I'm pretty sure he's Top-10 right now after the Marquardt fight.

Alvarez, Dantas, Chandler, Curran, Freire (FW), and Askren would all easily be Top-10 in the UFC. Alvarez is the most proven for sure. He's easily one of the 10 best LWs ever imo, even though I'm biased he's had a great career. He has beaten Aoki, Kawajiri, Hansen, Chandler, Curran, Kikuno. Some solid wins and amazing fights. I like Dudu's game, but he gets reckless/careless sometimes and it cost him against Nam. Other than that he has only really lost to Ueda who's very underrated and has some sick grappling. It was an extremely close fight too. Chandler seems like a better version of Maynard. 

Galvao and Marx are 2 guys who should be able to do well against UFC BWs. I think Strauss can give some of the top FWs problems. Lima is a dangerous striker but I don't think he's rounded enough to be Top-10 at WW. The bottom 10 of MW is pretty weak, but I'm not really sold on Shlemenko's skills (weaknesses in defence especially). Hess gave him some serious problems before getting injured. He never had to fight guys like Vasilevsky, Bruno, or even Giva. He didn't exactly dominate guys like Rogers either. Falcao is a solid win though. I think he has an outside shot of cracking the Top-10 in the UFC. 

The bottom of the HW division is also lacking and can change at any time. Minakov and Volkov should be able to find some pretty good success there. The old guard of LHWs are pretty much done now (even though a past prime Nogueira is Top-5 currently), and the new guys besides Jones, Gus, and Davis don't impress me much. I think Vegh or Newton could be Top-10 there right now. Maybe Lawal too but I don't know what's been going on with him.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Nov 3, 2013)

I agree with  pretty much everything you said there,  I was just never overly impressed with  Bellators upper weight classes. I'm happy that' Newton beat King Mo again, he's thoroughly exposed King Mo . I'd like to think, personally, that Pat Curran and  Ben  Askren could even contend for the title in the UFC. Both of them are great.  I would say Alvarez as well but I don't   think he  would be able to  with how deep the Lightweigbt division is currently


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Nov 4, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Oh crap, completely forgot Alvarez-Chandler II was tonight. Good thing I got home in time.
> 
> Machida-Mousasi is an awesome fight, should be great. Shame one of them has to lose and too bad it's on FS2 as well, not many will see Mousasi's skills. Machida has just been so great and so consistent over the years, favourite striker in MMA (was by far until Pettis really developed). Dude's just a masterclass on striking and as someone who started with karate I really appreciate his style and how he's adjusted it to MMA and used it against the highest calibre fighters. He's really the only guy to be able to do it (GSP doesn't use his karate much, he uses it more for his wrestling actually), definitely a master and he considers it's flaws and weaknesses as well.
> 
> Heck yeah, Alvarez all day! Had him winning the 3-2. Great and close fight, been saying him and Pettis were the 2 best strikers in the lightweight division for a while now. I wish he got that RNC though.


Mousasi fought a karate before and whooped his ass in a kickboxing match. Kyotaro the former k1 he champion.


Kuya said:


> Machida's gonna knock out Mousasi then fight for the title after.


Mousasi has never even been rocked and he fought some of the hardest hitters in MMA. If a KO happens it's Machida getting KO


Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I wouldn't bet on a finish for that fight. Mousasi is worlds better than Munoz when it comes to striking. I doubt he will give Machida the amount of space Munoz did, and his skill-set can give him problems. Mousasi has good boxing, solid and consistent low kicks, and he's just as patient.


I'm seeing a decision as well. Or an early KO.


TheGreatOne said:


> Cruz is going to get killed man. Mousasi vs Machida should be AMAZING especially since it's in Brazil! I give Machida the edge because it's in Brazil though, these brazillians are practically unbeatable when they fight at home.
> 
> Side note, King Mo fucking sucks. Bellator gives him so many chances he only had one damn job. Alvarez fight was great though


Machida is 0-1 in Brazil while in the ufc


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 4, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Mousasi fought a karate before and whooped his ass in a kickboxing match. Kyotaro the former k1 he champion.



I'm aware. It was a solid performance but Kyotaro wasn't at his best and just fought Schilt in a tough fight a couple weeks prior. He isn't as disciplined as Machida and won't get frustrated and leave his game (only time he really did was against Shogun in the rematch and he paid for it). Machida has also applied his karate successfully to a wider array of opponents than Kyotaro and I have no doubt he's a superior karateka. Mousasi has one of the very best jabs in MMA and it will be interesting to see the game-plans of both guys, should be a great and strategic one. And of course, he will be fighting Machida under unified MMA rules and in a cage ;)


----------



## Danzio (Nov 4, 2013)

Mousasi vs Machida could be a snoozer. Two extremely technical fighters going at it. 

I don't see Mousasi consistently landing his jab on the elusive Machida, who in return won't engage much .


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 4, 2013)

What do you guys think of the card on Wednesday? 

Not really interested in the main event tbh, but I like watching Masvidal and Rivera fight. Bermudez has put on some great fights and Siler just had that huge win over Brown. 

Didn't realize Edwards dropped two straight. I actually remember the Cruickshank fight being extremely close. Guys is a veteran but he's 37 now, probably a must win for him.


----------



## Danzio (Nov 4, 2013)

Excitement level: 

UFC168>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>UFC167>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Fight for troops card (dead last)

Awful main event, meh card overall. Bermuda and Rustam khabilov are the only interesting names,IMO.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 5, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> What do you guys think of the card on Wednesday?
> 
> Not really interested in the main event tbh, but I like watching Masvidal and Rivera fight. Bermudez has put on some great fights and Siler just had that huge win over Brown.
> 
> Didn't realize Edwards dropped two straight. I actually remember the Cruickshank fight being extremely close. Guys is a veteran but he's 37 now, probably a must win for him.



Rustam Khabilov is fighting.  He KO'ed Vinc Pichel (and others) via suplex.  He, Adlan Amagov, Khabib Nurmagomedov and some of the sambo guys coming out of Dagestan (the same place the golden gloves boxer involved with the Boston Marathon Bombing is from) are monsters.  I wouldn't be surprised if one of them became a contender, or even champ, they're solid everywhere from wrestling to striking to submissions. 

Masvidal looked strong in his fight with Chiesa.  Not sure where he stands in his division, though.

Bobby Green derailed Jacob Volkmann's wrestle clinic.  Impressive, considering some decent names with wrestling backgrounds were completely powerless to do anything to Volkmann.  Green could have a future in the sport if he gets past Krause.

Camozzi vs Larkin could be an entertaining stand up fight.  Two muay thai guys who might prefer a kickboxing match. 

Yancy Medeiros is another prospect coming out of hawaii's west side.  I think he trains with Max Holloway.  Looked good in his first UFC fight, unfortunately dislocated his thumb defending a takedown and the fight had to be stopped.  Yves Edwards seemed to fade in his last few fights and tire easily.  Not sure whether its time to hang em up, he's had a good run of it.

Yoel Romero is another olympic medalist / world champion in wrestling making a transition to MMA.  He's a bit old to be making the switch at 36 or something like that.  He's fighting Ronny Markes from Nova Uniao.  Could be a good one.

George Roop and Francisco Rivera have been knocking people out and finishing their fights.  It'll probably go to a decision.  

Amanda Nunes vs Germaine De Randamie.  Randamie is slow and not very explosive for a decorated kickboxer.  Nunes has speed and explosiveness in abundance, not sure if her cardios up to maintaining her pace.  

Bermudez vs Siler, another short guy vs tall guy fight.  Bermudez has those takedowns and doesn't get tired.

Supposedly, Manny Gamburyan told Siler that Matt Brown has a tendency to lean to one side, and that Siler should throw the right hand when he does.  End result, both Gamburyan and Siler have KO wins over Brown. 

I don't think skinny dudes like Siler at lower weight classes have the man strength to stop the takedowns of a strong wrestler like Bermudez who doesn't mind picking people up and slamming them back down if he can't do it via conventional means.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 5, 2013)

Yeah, I've noticed the wave of Russian guys recently. I think Masvidal is a fringe Top-10 guy in the UFC, and if he beats Khabilov I would probably put him in that Top-10. Dude has some good technique, timing, and speed but he can be passive and sometimes looks too much for counters or has trouble with initiating offence (like against Means).

Pettis
Henderson
Melendez
Grant
Thomson
dos Anjos
Nurmagomedov

Then you got Miller, Maynard, Diaz, and I think Masvidal is in that mix as well. And no, I don't think Sanchez is better than Gamebred, and Cerrone hasn't really been improving much but he might be better still.

I know Romero from his wrestling background and him getting knocked out by Feijao. I watched the Henderson-Melendez card but I couldn't remember his KO for some reason. It was pretty sick too. Never followed Markes but his recent fight with Craig was really boring from what I remember. 

I don't ever bet or predict stuff in MMA simply because of the high variance nature of the sport, but I don't see Rivera-Roop going the distance.


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 6, 2013)

> Speaking at a recent conference call, Dana White said Belfort is "definitely" next in line for a shot against the winner of the UFC 168 main event. However, that all hinges upon Vitor beating Dan Henderson in their fight on Saturday at UFC Fight Night 32 (via MMA Fighting):
> 
> "If [Belfort] loses to Dan Henderson, could he still fight for the title? No, I don't think so," White said.
> 
> "Vitor's got to win the fight. This isn't one of those fights where he's moving up to light heavyweight to fight Jon Jones. He's fighting another 185-pounder. They just decided not to cut weight, to fight at 205.






Beating someone at 205 grants you a title shot  at 185? And we know how Dana claims that the "next" person will get the next title. shot.

Also, Gustafsson's next fight will be against Manuwa, which will be in March 8th, I believe.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 6, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Yeah, I've noticed the wave of Russian guys recently. I think Masvidal is a fringe Top-10 guy in the UFC, and if he beats Khabilov I would probably put him in that Top-10. Dude has some good technique, timing, and speed but he can be passive and sometimes looks too much for counters or has trouble with initiating offence (like against Means).
> 
> Pettis
> Henderson
> ...



Masvidal looks strong at 155.  Yeah, if I remember right, Masvidal is from the florida streetfighting scene along with Kimbo Slice, Dada5000 and Alex Caceres?  His style has always been to counterpunch and not initiate action?  Unfortunately, I'm not sure it works as well in the UFC as it did in florida streetfights, he does look passive at times.  He's definitely up there.  The division is so stacked I can't begin to keep track, much less rank people.  

Romero's KO was pretty sick, I think it was a flying knee similar to Robbie Lawler's last KO...

Not betting on MMA fights is a wise policy.  

I bet on fights.  Mostly just to see if I could develop to a point where I might do it professionally considering I like the analytical portion of it & its more like a fun thing than something that is tenuous and boring like it is for some people.  It may well be impossible to be consistent these days, considering how much tougher it is to guess the outcomes.

Rivera vs Roop.  I'm guessing Roop won't finish Rivera via strikes, Rivera is too tough.  And Rivera will fight similar to how Leonard Garcia does where he has power in his hands, but has trouble landing against tall guys who use their reach, or guys who are elusive & move their head and give angles.  That's just my guess, I'm sure what really happens won't be that simple.



Neighborhood Sniper said:


> Beating someone at 205 grants you a title shot  at 185? And we know how Dana claims that the "next" person will get the next title. shot.
> 
> Also, Gustafsson's next fight will be against Manuwa, which will be in March 8th, I believe.



Ha, yeah.

It does seem as if Dana's emotions get the better of him sometimes.

*edit* -

going with

*Tim Kennedy*  > Rafael Natal 	
*Liz Carmouche*  > Alexis Davis 
Ronny Markes  < *Yoel Romero *
Jorge Masvidal  < *Rustam Khabilov *
Colton Smith  < *Michael Chiesa 	*

James Krause  < *Bobby Green 	*
*George Roop*  > Francisco Rivera 		
*Dennis Bermudez*  > Steven Siler 		
Germaine de Randamie  < *Amanda Nunes 	*

*Chris Camozzi * > Lorenz Larkin		
Yves Edwards  < *Yancy Medeiros 	* 
Neil Magny  < *Seth Baczynski* 
Derek Brunson < *Brian Houston *


----------



## Danzio (Nov 6, 2013)

Neighborhood Sniper said:


> Beating someone at 205 grants you a title shot  at 185? And we know how Dana claims that the "next" person will get the next title. shot.
> 
> Also, Gustafsson's next fight will be against Manuwa, which will be in March 8th, I believe.



Vitor already earned the title shot with wins over Rockhold and Bisping, unfortunately, for him, Anderson lost. A win over Hendo also means a lot more than a win over Kennedy at MW. Very dangerous fight for the old lion.


yes, Dana basically screwed Machida at LHW re: title shots.


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 6, 2013)

Werdum will fight Cain at UFC 172. This fight will be in Mexico.


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 6, 2013)

I wonder if some of them view injuries as being a positive considering its the only time some of them ever seem to take a vacation.

*edit* -

Wow.  Tim Kennedy's the only military who won their fight.

I wish they'd have given the other three easier fights so they can at least show more of what they're capable of..


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 7, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Masvidal looks strong at 155.  Yeah, if I remember right, Masvidal is from the florida streetfighting scene along with Kimbo Slice, Dada5000 and Alex Caceres?  His style has always been to counterpunch and not initiate action?  Unfortunately, I'm not sure it works as well in the UFC as it did in florida streetfights, he does look passive at times.  He's definitely up there.  The division is so stacked I can't begin to keep track, much less rank people.



He used to counter a bit in his early days (not a whole lot and recently he has been more inconsistent with its usage - had some nice counters against Melendez) but he definitely has found more trouble with certain match-ups. He showed the same problems he has generally always had when the other guy initiates the offence. He just  backs up and defends the same way with his forearm guard, and it's very predictable. Even though quite a bit of Khabilov's strikes hit his guard (was even seen more clearly in the replays), he got accustomed to it and he was finding that right hook and a couple other strikes from his right hand. 

He was more aggressive early but I thought it was an extremely close fight. The 30-27 cards were pretty crazy imo. I honestly don't think it's much of a stretch to say that Masvidal took the 1st 2 rounds (he really started getting it going in the 2nd half of the 1st round).

I was impressed with Masvidal and Khabilov. Khabilov struggled in the clinch and Masvidal's counter wrestling/defence was so good. Khabilov's unorthodox striking was interesting for sure and even though he landed that awesome wheel kick this was a very close fight. The only clear round was the 3rd (even though Masvidal did a solid job recovering and fighting back the rest of the way). Masvidal is really tough and always had great recovery. His loss to Rodrigo Damm was one of the worst stoppages I can remember.

It sucks seeing Yves Edwards get knocked out like that, even thought it was a nice one. Cisco is so aggressive, put a lot into that flurry but Roop has a chin on him. He doesn't react very well to getting hit and often moves with his back to the cage; Swanson did a great job of trapping him. I haven't liked him ever since he knocked out CSJ though, lol.


----------



## Danzio (Nov 8, 2013)

Kennedy and Bisping going at it on twitter. Funny how basically ever fighter will call him out, after a victory.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 9, 2013)

They are about to fight and I'm hyped!


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Nov 9, 2013)

I went home early from a night out for this 

Damn 73 second fight


----------



## Lurko (Nov 9, 2013)

Damn Vitor has to be on roids to finish hendo that fast.


----------



## eHav (Nov 9, 2013)

daaamn. did not expect that


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 10, 2013)

After Silva beats Weidman, Silva will prove that lighting strikes in the same place twice (assuming Dana keeps his word).


----------



## Lurko (Nov 10, 2013)

Lets wait to see of silva can win.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 10, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> He used to counter a bit in his early days (not a whole lot and recently he has been more inconsistent with its usage - had some nice counters against Melendez) but he definitely has found more trouble with certain match-ups. He showed the same problems he has generally always had when the other guy initiates the offence. He just  backs up and defends the same way with his forearm guard, and it's very predictable. Even though quite a bit of Khabilov's strikes hit his guard (was even seen more clearly in the replays), he got accustomed to it and he was finding that right hook and a couple other strikes from his right hand.
> 
> He was more aggressive early but I thought it was an extremely close fight. The 30-27 cards were pretty crazy imo. I honestly don't think it's much of a stretch to say that Masvidal took the 1st 2 rounds (he really started getting it going in the 2nd half of the 1st round).
> 
> ...



I agree a case could be made for Masvidal winning the 1st or 2nd.  Maybe both.  Khabilov looked out of shape to me like he didn't take Masvidal seriously enough.  

I missed the Yves vs Yancy fight.  I'm from hawaii had to pull for the hometown guy.  :WOW  Bummer Yves got KO'ed.  Looked like he was in peak physical condition.  Yves in shape is a tough fight for anyone.

Thought Roop's striking defense was better.  Cub Swanson didn't have an easy time getting inside & landing strikes on him, iirc.  

I think Chan Sung Jung's arm was seriously screwed up in those days.  He wasn't fighting near 100% until he got it rehabbed before the Hominick fight.  I tend not to count that Roop KO.  



Danzio said:


> Kennedy and Bisping going at it on twitter. Funny how basically ever fighter will call him out, after a victory.



There was a clip of Anderson Silva not long ago where they ask him to describe UFC fighters.

They say: Chris Weidman.  Silva says: he is a nice guy.  Chael Sonnen.  Silva says: talk too much, but nice guy.

They say: Michael Bisping.  Silva says: Oh, he is the gladiator.

People under-estimate Bisping.  



Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Belfort-Hendo II, who you guys pulling for?



Thought Vitor would win, not that quick or easily, though.

Wonder if Hendo's knee is still bothering him.  Didn't look like he was moving well even before he got hit.


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 10, 2013)

> Despite initial reports that Cain Velasquez would next defend his belt against Fabricio Werdum in April in Mexico City, those plans are most certainly up in the air, at best.
> 
> As MMAWeekly.com content partner Yahoo! Sports reported, Velasquez injured his shoulder in his title defense against Junior dos Santos last month in Houston.
> 
> ...





Assuming he isn't "100%" when he fights, I hope it doesn't hinder with his performance.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Nov 10, 2013)

Eh not shocked but it did suck seeing Henderson KO'd


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 11, 2013)

Well, hopefully Benavidez/MM will put on a fight an exciting show. MM is an exciting fighter.


----------



## Danzio (Nov 13, 2013)

I got Hendricks.

Time for Georges' reign to end


----------



## TheGreatOne (Nov 13, 2013)

Hendricks is looking pretty great lately man I don't know about this one. I thought it was funny on Countdown: UFC 167 when GSP said he's better than Hendricks in every area even striking and power when he hasn't had a real KO/TKO win in over 5 years now. 

In my eyes Hendricks has the advantage in striking and aggression/pressure. If GSP is able to keep Hendricks off him than none of this means anything, but Hendricks is hard to get rid of when on the inside. Also, GSP dooesn't have the power that would make Hendricks think twice about getting inside on him and staying there even with the possibility of getting hit. This should be great and will have unbiased judging since GSP is finally fighting outside of Canada. Hendricks has the tools to win, but this will most definitely be an amazing bout. 

Any Evans vs. Sonnen picks? I love this matchup, but Chael Sonnen said on Countdown he doesn't think he'll be able to take Evans down, lol. I think he was bullshitting though, if he truly thought he would not at all be able to take Evans down he wouldn't have taken the fight


----------



## TheGreatOne (Nov 13, 2013)

My full card picks:
*Georges St-Pierre* vs. Johny Hendricks (safer pick IMO)
Rashad Evans vs. *Chael Sonnen*
Robbie Lawler vs.* Rory MacDonald*
Josh Koscheck vs. *Tyron Woodley*
*Ali Bagautinov* vs. Timothy Elliott

*Donald Cerrone* vs. Evan Dunham
Ed Herman vs. *Thales Leites*
Brian Ebersole vs. *Rick Story*
Edwin Figueroa vs.* Erik Perez*

*Jason High* vs. Anthony Lapsley
Will Campuzano vs. *Sergio Pettis*
*Cody Donovan* vs. Gian Villante- don't know either of these guys


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 13, 2013)

There's a free to enter, $1000 prize contest on kountermove

game wiki

.



TheGreatOne said:


> *Cody Donovan* vs. Gian Villante- don't know either of these guys



Gian Villante is Chris Weidman's friend & training partner.

Not sure about Cody Donovan.


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 14, 2013)

Link removed

Jones says he wants to retire at 30. I doubt he actually retires. If he did, he'd probably come back.



Jones will fight Glover at 170. I say Jones will win in the 2nd or 3rd round.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 14, 2013)

What War Machine tweets when he knows he can't brag about raping his pornstar girlfriend anymore.  .


----------



## TheGreatOne (Nov 14, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> There's a free to enter, $1000 prize contest on kountermove
> 
> game wiki
> 
> ...


Is Villante any good?



Neighborhood Sniper said:


> Link removed
> 
> Jones says he wants to retire at 30. I doubt he actually retires. If he did, he'd probably come back.
> 
> ...


Jones is definitely coming back, if he even retires at 30. Probably to cement his legacy. 



1mmortal 1tachi said:


> What War Machine tweets when he knows he can't brag about raping his pornstar girlfriend anymore.  .



War Machine was probably somebody's girlfriend whiles he in jail so now he wants to feel all dominant by raping women


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 14, 2013)

> LAS VEGAS – A day after Jon Jones was announced as the headliner of UFC 170, the light heavyweight champion has been scratched from the card.
> 
> UFC President Dana White today confirmed the bizarre news, though he declined to elaborate on the reason. In fact, he said he learned of Jones unavailability just before today’s UFC 167 press conference in Las Vegas.
> 
> However, White said Jones (19-1 MMA, 13-1 UFC) will still fight Glover Teixeira (22-2 MMA, 5-0 UFC) in his next bout, and it could take place as early as March.





What the fuck?


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 15, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> Is Villante any good?
> 
> Jones is definitely coming back, if he even retires at 30. Probably to cement his legacy.
> 
> War Machine was probably somebody's girlfriend whiles he in jail so now he wants to feel all dominant by raping women



Villante has some skills.  Couldn't really say where he rates.

I wonder sometimes if Jones and Ronda Rousey realize they would probably never find a job where they make as much as they do in the UFC.  

WM makes me laugh.  Getting your girlfriends name tattooed on your neck is pretty funny.  Or manly.  Not sure which, yet.

...

Bellator 108 is tonite.

Rampage vs Joey Beltran
Vitaly Minakov vs Alexander Volkov

Volkov has 11 inches of reach on Minakov.  But Minakov could have the better wrestling.  Torn as to who comes out on top of that one.


----------



## Danzio (Nov 15, 2013)

I like how Hendricks and GSP are now accusing each other of using steroids, indirectly, of course. 




1mmortal 1tachi said:


> What War Machine tweets when he knows he can't brag about raping his pornstar girlfriend anymore.  .



Lmao. as a general rule of thumb a fighter shouldn't date a women who has taken more shots to the face than said fighter.

Then again War machine sounds like a dumb psychopath.



TheGreatOne said:


> Any Evans vs. Sonnen picks? I love this matchup, but Chael Sonnen said on Countdown he doesn't think he'll be able to take Evans down, lol. I think he was bullshitting though, if he truly thought he would not at all be able to take Evans down he wouldn't have taken the fight



I've got Evans. Rashad manhandled Phil Davis on the ground. He's also the better striker, however, if the one against Lil Nog shows up Sonnen will pull it off


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 15, 2013)

War Machine is a loser. I only remember him from that crazy fight with Rollins a few years ago.

Man, Anthony Pettis has to get surgery and is out 8 months. This is horrible, dude is just starting to peak as a fighter too. He looked incredible in 2012-2013, really the best LW I've seen since prime Penn and prime Gomi. His wrestling has improved a lot with Askren and his BJJ and guard game are awesome. Hopefully he continues to improve and doesn't lose a step.

I'm looking forward to his brother's debut tomorrow. He has legit looked like his brother in his last couple fights, really rooting for him. Fighting Campuzano is a tough debut though.

I've been a big fan of GSP for a long time (good to have a GOAT candidate who is a Canadian in the sport) but Hendricks will be a tough fight. He has the most versatile jab in MMA, think he will be using those, lead hooks, and inside leg kicks in this fight. It would be crazy if he knocked Hendricks out with a well timed head kick. There have been rumours about him retiring or moving to another weight class.


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 16, 2013)

Nice to see Rampage get a win.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 16, 2013)

So happy Rampage won.  



TheGreatOne said:


> My full card picks:
> *Georges St-Pierre* vs. Johny Hendricks (safer pick IMO)
> Rashad Evans vs. *Chael Sonnen*
> Robbie Lawler vs.* Rory MacDonald*
> ...



Guess I'll go with..

Georges St-Pierre < *Johny Hendricks*
Rashad Evans < *Chael Sonnen*
*Robbie Lawler* > Rory MacDonald
*Josh Koscheck* > Tyron Woodley
*Ali Bagautinov* > Timothy Elliott

*Donald Cerrone* > Evan Dunham
Ed Herman < *Thales Leites*
Brian Ebersole < *Rick Story*
*Edwin Figueroa* > Erik Perez

*Jason High* > Anthony Lapsley
Will Campuzano < *Sergio Pettis*
Cody Donovan < *Gian Villante*

.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 16, 2013)

Agreed, it would have been hard to watch Rampage lose to friggin Beltran.

Big fan of him but that howl is really played out, looks way too gimmicky now.

Controversial stoppage in the real main event, but Minakov is a beast. He should destroy Kongo.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 16, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Agreed, it would have been hard to watch Rampage lose to friggin Beltran.
> 
> Big fan of him but that howl is really played out, looks way too gimmicky now.
> 
> Controversial stoppage in the real main event, but Minakov is a beast. He should destroy Kongo.




Supposedly, Rampage injured his knee around the time he fought Rashad.  It never recovered 100%.  One of JBJ's oblique kicks injured the knee further.

When Rampage moved to Bellator they covered the cost of treating his knees and he underwent the same procedure Kobe Bryant had.

Could be the beginning of a comeback.  

.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Nov 16, 2013)

This card is a tad overrated.

Flw will most likely go to a dec
Kosh and Twood will go to a dec
Rory will try to jab or lay on Robbie to a dec
Rashad vs Chael?! Dec all over it
And The Got Damn Sleeping pill vs another wrestler? Yeah Dec

Still can't wait though


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## TheGreatOne (Nov 16, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> So happy Rampage won.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lawler over MacDonald?? You underestimate Rory's keep away game man. I'm willing to bet this will look like MacDonald-Ellenberger II. I don't think Koscheck has what it takes anymore either.

Also


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Nov 16, 2013)

Buffer buffering his finger in Ariana asshole


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Nov 16, 2013)

Time for cerrone's magnetic attraction to the gonads


----------



## Stringer (Nov 16, 2013)

holy shit, amazing win by Tyron Woodley.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Nov 16, 2013)

Fuck yes Robbie stopped that horrible hype train. Next GSP my ass.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 16, 2013)

man, that was unexpectedly quick

Sonnen got schooled.


----------



## Magician (Nov 16, 2013)

Knew Rashad would win. Similar wrestling, with massively better striking. There's no way he would lose that fight.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Nov 16, 2013)

Also happy Chael got trashed


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 17, 2013)

GSP is scaring the fuck out of me


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Nov 17, 2013)

gsp needs a KO now surely

Or maybe the state of Nevada will help him out bradley style


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 17, 2013)

Fuck man GSP too busy writing books and shooting movies


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Nov 17, 2013)

Let's see if it's a robbery


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 17, 2013)

HAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 17, 2013)

HENDRICKS DEVASTED LELELELELELEL


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Nov 17, 2013)

Gambling interests win again in Las Vegas 

I'm psychic


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 17, 2013)

USACANADA > TALIBAN


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Nov 17, 2013)

Suzuku I laughed out loud too, from my pov Hendricks won. But I kept falling asleep(not because the fight was boring fight was epic as fuck just 2 hrs of sleep). I'll rewatch

1st Rd could of went either way
2nd Rd Hendricks
3rd Rd shit I dont know I kept falling asleep
4th Rd Hendricks
5th Rd GSP


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 17, 2013)

GSP RETIRING WHAT THE FUCK I FUCKING KNEW IT GUY WANTS TO BE A MOVIE STAR


----------



## Stringer (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Nov 17, 2013)

GOT DAMN ALIENS LEAVE GSP ALONE!!!


----------



## Legend (Nov 17, 2013)

Wow he's walking away

But Hendricks clearly won that fight


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 17, 2013)

HENDRICKS BUTTDEVASTATION


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Nov 17, 2013)




----------



## Suzuku (Nov 17, 2013)

U MAD TALIBAN???


----------



## Stringer (Nov 17, 2013)

no but seriously, that is bullshit


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 17, 2013)

Hendricks won that, baby.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Nov 17, 2013)

Dude imagine if GSP and Jones would of both loss. I still think this is one of the craziest years in MMA history.

Great 20th anniversary for this crazy org.


Edit: Almost forgot Ronda almost got her head tore off and Henderson and Hunt 2 legendary chins getting knocked out.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 17, 2013)

the judges knew GSP was retiring and decided to gave him the fight


----------



## Magician (Nov 17, 2013)

Damn.

I love GSP, he's one of my favorite fighters, but Hendricks clearly got robbed.

We should've got a new Welterweight champion tonight.


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 17, 2013)

And yet I bet no one shits on the UFC for this shit like they would Boxing


----------



## Stringer (Nov 17, 2013)

That was gay

best fight of the night was Tyron Woodley vs Josh Koscheck


----------



## Magician (Nov 17, 2013)

Like, goddamn. GSP is like my 3rd favorite fighter and I was rooting for him the whole time and was scared that he was gonna lose.

But Hendricks clearly won that decision. I wanted GSP to win but for some reason I'm still pissed.

Like how do you score that against Hendricks?


----------



## Suzuku (Nov 17, 2013)

I love Hendricks reaction


----------



## Majinsaga (Nov 17, 2013)

Talk about one of the biggest fucking robberies in MMA history.

Fuck this piece of shit corrupt promotion.


----------



## Arishem (Nov 17, 2013)

Ahahahaha, what the fuck?! 

This is literally the plot out of a wrasslin' show.


----------



## Magician (Nov 17, 2013)

GSP better come back for a fucking rematch. Fuck that Interim championship bullshit.


----------



## Majinsaga (Nov 17, 2013)

MMA's a work now . It all makes sense. GSP buries people.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 17, 2013)

That was as anti-climatic as you can get

GSP announcing his retirement at such an awkward moment was just rich


----------



## Majinsaga (Nov 17, 2013)

GSFAGGOT quitting like a bitch.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 17, 2013)

heard there was a robbery tonight lol. wanna see lm's reaction.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Nov 17, 2013)

GSP escaped with a win here. I thought the judging would've been down the
Middle since they weren't in Canada, but the fight can be argued from either side


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 17, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> GSP escaped with a win here. I thought the judging would've been down the
> Middle since they weren't in Canada, but the fight can be argued from either side



the judges are the same no matter where they are.


----------



## Magician (Nov 17, 2013)

Link removed

This is why I fucking love Dana.


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 17, 2013)

Dana is pissed, lol.


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 17, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Dude imagine if GSP and Jones would of both loss. I still think this is one of the craziest years in MMA history.
> 
> Great 20th anniversary for this crazy org.
> 
> ...



Poster curse.


----------



## Vice (Nov 17, 2013)

Hahaha. Shit is rigged.

GSP is overrated.


----------



## Shozan (Nov 17, 2013)

Georges got his fucking head punched in, and it's about the belt, and it's about 'winning' in the records, but Hendricks can sleep in peace knowing that he fuck GSP up and down and all the non-Canadians in the world know that.

and stuff like this only hurt the fucking sport. I don't want MMA be like that shit that is boxing now.


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Nov 17, 2013)

UFC need to hire some new judges for real


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Nov 17, 2013)

The judges are appointed by state athletic commissions not the ufc, in fact in the press conference Dana White called them out and said the governor of Nevada needed to step in, there have been a lot of controversial scoring cards in boxing there recently, I wasn't even that surprised at this


----------



## Shozan (Nov 17, 2013)

UFC doesn't hire any judges, the state commision sends the judges to the event.


----------



## Legend (Nov 17, 2013)

For example Mayweather should have beat Alverez unanimously


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 17, 2013)

Lol hendricks didnt even get a scratch. 

I think Dana and Arum are in cohoots.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 17, 2013)

First Jones AND now GSP lost....... but dumbfuck judges

Anderson Silva forever alone 

in my eyes, all of the big 3 lost this year. Either Jose Aldo or Cain Velasquez should be P4P champ.


----------



## Danzio (Nov 17, 2013)

Excuse my french, but that was fucking bullshit.Corrupt and/or  incompetence judges ruining the sport, like they almost did in boxing.


Hendricks is the real champ.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 17, 2013)

.


----------



## eHav (Nov 17, 2013)

i also felt Hendricks won, but not by the retard reason i keep reading about. its not about who is the most or least bruised. its about who won most rounds. 2 3 4 5 were equal in all of the judges eyes, even the ones giving it to Hendricks, so the only issue here is how you would score round 1.
GSP also bruises like a peach anyway, so thats not an indicator of anything.
felt bad of Hendricks tho. you could really tell he was heartbroken as soon as they anounced it, he was about to cry.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Nov 17, 2013)

You have to convincingly dominate the champ to beat him by decision. You can't just get a regular win, you have to dominate. Like Silva-Sonnen I. That's what I'm convinced UFC judges need to see so that there can be a title change. Hendricks literally did everything right, worst thing that happened to him in that fight was getting gassed. But he still won! I don't know man


----------



## Tiger (Nov 17, 2013)

As a GSP _fan_, he should have lost. This kinda shit just tarnishes his name for the history books...and for what? So he can retire with the belt on his shoulder? It's not going to mean much when everyone looks at it and knows he doesn't deserve it.

Look at his expression, he knows something's wrong, regardless of what he says. Hendricks knows he won, too. It's not just a "Oh I thought I did enough" it's "I'm heart-broken, because like all of you - I know I won."


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 17, 2013)

You don't win fights strictly by overall damage in the UFC (or Penn would have likely gotten the nod against GSP in their 1st fight). People crying robbery are hilarious, it was a very close fight and just depended on how you scored the 1st (had it 10-10 myself). GSP clearly won the 3rd and the 5th, and Hendricks clearly won the 2nd and 4th. Hendricks won his rounds by a larger margin than GSP won his (but there were no 10-8 rounds, but the 1st could have been 10-10), but that doesn't mean anything under the scoring criteria. Blame the ruling/round-by-round system or the incompetency of the judges if you feel Hendricks won the 1st. It wasn't "rigged" and Hendricks clearly won the fight if you judged it overall, but this isn't PRIDE.

Hendricks did great with the open guard and checked the lead hand most of the fight. GSP has barely used his right hand in so long now, and it hasn't looked as great as it was in his past few fights. Dude has been at the end of his prime for a couple years. I hope he does what's best for him.

Lawler looked good, lol at how mad MacDonald was. I never bought his hype and I was talking about how a good striker could capitalize on his bad footwork after the Ellenberger fight. Evans thrashed Sonnen, didn't think he could take Evans down but he got handled in the clinch.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 17, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> .



That's the worse I've ever seen, gsp looks near death lil.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Nov 17, 2013)

GSP looks the same like he did after the Condit fight 

But why are we analyzing the pics? Focus on the fights!

The biggest surprise for me from last night,  other than the main event was Robbie Lawler picking up the win. If Matt Brown wasn't scheduled to face Condit, I'd let them two slug it out. 
Rashad came up big in his win! I don't know who he should fight next though, he's in a weird spot. He's 34 now, so these might be his last few good years, yet he barely squeaked by old Hendo and lost to Lil Nog. Where does he go from here?
Tyron Woodley should get a top 10er. Just my two cents.
Donald Cerrone shoud be good at 145, I look forward to seeing him down there, a lot of good matchups for him


----------



## Lurko (Nov 17, 2013)

Dude he looked worse in the hendricks than the condit, regardless close fight.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 17, 2013)

Yeah, Evans is in a weird spot right now. He wants to fight Gus, but he's scheduled to fight Manuwa. I'd like to see Woodley fight Lombard. I think Maia and DHK should have a rematch after how their first fight ended. 

How is Cerrone going to make 145? He looked like a skeleton at the weigh-ins.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 17, 2013)

Just saw GSP vs Hendricks, yeah Hendricks won that fight.

The judges goof'd up judging round 1. Hendricks out striked him for sure. Much higher volume and notably more impact from his punches.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Nov 17, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Yeah, Evans is in a weird spot right now. He wants to fight Gus, but he's scheduled to fight Manuwa. I'd like to see Woodley fight Lombard. I think Maia and DHK should have a rematch after how their first fight ended.
> 
> How is Cerrone going to make 145? He looked like a skeleton at the weigh-ins.



I guess they wanted to end the Manuwa hype train fast  
Evans should take a gimme fight to really get himself back on his feet. 

Woodley vs Lombard? Shit man that's a great idea. If that one doesn't turn into a Woodley wrestling clinic, it would come down to who gets the KO first and more importantly, who has the better chin. 
I don't see Stun Gun winning the fight unless he gets a KO like he did in the Perez fight. 
Also, I agree I think its going to be a bad cut for Cerrone. I just think he's realized he can't quite cut it at 155, but fighting dehydrated in a tough 145 lbs. division is suicide


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 17, 2013)

Just saw Cerrone's fight, he looked great. Haven't seen him fight since he knocked out Melvin. 

Going to 145 is gonna be hard, he's already one of the biggest LWs. If he does make it, he'll be pretty damn hard to stop.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 17, 2013)

The problem with Cerrone is his inconsistency against top fighters. I had his 1st with Henderson as a draw and he looked really good there, but since the WEC days Henderson and Pettis have improved a lot while Cerrone really hasn't in comparison. He only has one Top-10 win in the UFC (Siver), and convincingly lost or got destroyed against the top guys (Pettis, Diaz, RDA).


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 17, 2013)

I remember that fight with Ben Henderson, that was a great one. I thought he beat Ben pretty clearly though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 17, 2013)

Koscheck vs Woodley and Sonnen vs Evans is about the way you'd figure those fights would go.

Glad to see Sonnen still can't fight off his back .


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 17, 2013)

I wondered why Hendricks let GSP up in round 4.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 17, 2013)

Neighborhood Sniper said:


> I wondered why Hendricks let GSP up in round 4.



He liked what he was feeling when they were standing up, keep in mind that from Hendricks perspective he was never hurt so he was much more comfortable there. 

Hendricks has always been a stand up fighter though, so it makes sense for him to prefer slugging it out where he's had success as opposed to messing with GSP's ground game.


----------



## Danzio (Nov 17, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> You don't win fights strictly by overall damage in the UFC (or Penn would have likely gotten the nod against GSP in their 1st fight). People crying robbery are hilarious, it was a very close fight and just depended on how you scored the 1st. GSP clearly won the 3rd and the 5th, and Hendricks clearly won the 2nd and 4th. Hendricks won his rounds by a larger margin than GSP won his (but there were no 10-8 rounds, but the 1st could have been 10-10), but that doesn't mean anything under the scoring criteria. Blame the ruling/round-by-round system or the incompetency of the judges if you feel Hendricks won the 1st. It wasn't "rigged" and Hendricks clearly won the fight if you judged it overall, but this isn't PRIDE.
> 
> Hendricks did great with the open guard and checked the lead hand most of the fight. GSP has barely used his right hand in so long now, and it hasn't looked as great as it was in his past few fights. Dude has been at the end of his prime for a couple years. I hope he does what's best for him.







If it were so debatable  how come the vast majority of fighters, media, fans, etc. all give the same rounds to Hendricks (1,2,4.) ?  

A close fight can still be clear-cut. It can still be labeled a robbery, rightfully so.  How else do you describe a  decision _nearly everyone_ disagrees with? The last title fight this bad was Machida-Shogun 1.


Also, Johny shouldn't  have coasted in the 5th round.


Sonnen looked for a way out, IMO. Rashad mauled him worse than Jones, lol.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 17, 2013)

chael tapped to strikes against rashad


----------



## Danzio (Nov 17, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> chael tapped to strikes against rashad


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Nov 17, 2013)

Rewatched the fight I had GSP winning rounds 1 3 and 5


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 17, 2013)

How did GSP win round 1?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Nov 17, 2013)

The first takedown, the submission attempt and better *more effective* striking. Rogan and Mike clearly bias with the striking alot of oos and ahs while Hendricks was landing. They were hard but not that fucking hard. Rewatch with the sound off. 


Also this is by far the most epic promo ufc has ever made jesus it gives me chills saw this last night during the fights. Can't wait for next month!

[YOUTUBE]mWjDzqBAFhM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 17, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> The first takedown,


Displayed no more dominance or damage than Hendricks takedown.



> the submission attempt


I can't say I remember a submission attempt that was actually close to being completed in that round. It was fairly obvious that Hendricks was going to get out.


> and better *more effective* striking. Rogan and Mike clearly bias with the striking alot of oos and ahs while Hendricks was landing. They were hard but not that fucking hard. Rewatch with the sound off.


I don't see that at all. Hendricks landed way more power strikes than GSP did. Not even including all of the knees to the thighs Hendricks landed.

I don't see what sound has to do with anything. Hendricks punches actually moved GSP, GSP didn't phase Hendricks at all. I don't see how GSP did more damage there.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Nov 17, 2013)

A takedown a piece. But what shots moved GSP?

Rogan made Hendricks shots sound so more better then what they were. GSP had more significant shots btw.


----------



## deathgod (Nov 17, 2013)

13 really is an unlucky number. Most of the best fighters lost/should have lost their titles. Damn.


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 17, 2013)

It's pretty interesting how Sonnen was able to up from under Jones, whereas he couldn't do anything when Rashad was on top of him.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 18, 2013)

I dunno how judges score their cards but im sure Hendricks threw a lot more strikes especially hard hitting ones than GSP. In the first round the number of strikes landed was like 30-40. Then round 2 i was shocked the score was fucking 101-64 what the fuck? 

That reaction and buttheart at the end.. hendricks was about to cry.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 18, 2013)

I dunno how judges score their cards but im sure Hendricks threw a lot more strikes especially hard hitting ones than GSP. In the first round the number of strikes landed was like 30-40. Then round 2 i was shocked the score was fucking 101-64 what the fuck? 

That reaction and buttheart at the end.. hendricks was about to cry.


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 18, 2013)

Danzio said:


>



Blackzilians have been on a tear since they brought in Pedro Diaz, Guillermo Rigondeaux and Kenny Monday to supplement their coaching staff.



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Rewatched the fight I had GSP winning rounds 1 3 and 5



I can see it being scored that way.

I think Hendricks should've won, but they switched to a camera angle that only showed GSP or Hendricks back when Hendricks was landing.  So a lot of Hendricks' punches didn't show up on the video clips, unless it was on a replay that used a different pov.


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 19, 2013)

> Days after the bout, the Brazilian revealed that his testosterone levels were above the normal for the fight.
> 
> "My (testosterone) levels were low in my last fight," Belfort told MMAFighting.com during a media scrum in his gym in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. "I have all the exams to prove that I have a disease. It’s simple."


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 21, 2013)

It's hilarious that Diaz-Maynard is headlining a card, lol. The trilogy no one asked for. I think I scored their 2nd fight a draw, not gonna bother rewatching that borefest though. 

You guys gonna catch Glory 12 this Saturday?


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 21, 2013)

Glory 12?  Sounds good.  Maybe I'll tune in. 

Bellator 109 is friday.

Alexander Shlemenko vs Doug Marshall 		
Rick Hawn vs Ron Keslar 			
Will Brooks vs Alexander Sarnavskiy 				
Terry Etim vs Patrick Cenoble 

Manny Pacquiao vs Brandon Rios is saturday too.


----------



## eHav (Nov 21, 2013)

Good thing Hendricks was only throwing 70% punches


----------



## Kuya (Nov 21, 2013)

probably the heavies shot Hendricks took all night 

i still can't believe it, Gustaffson and Hendricks should be champs right now


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 21, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Glory 12?  Sounds good.  Maybe I'll tune in.
> 
> Bellator 109 is friday.
> 
> ...



I'm not interested in the Bellator card tbh. Pacquiao-Rios seems like a very favourable style match-up for Pacquiao who will likely annihilate him.

I would be very shocked if Glory 12 wasn't by far the best fight card this weekend. Their last card was awesome, and plus you can't pass up the chance to watch one of the best strikers out there ;)


----------



## Magician (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Nov 24, 2013)

Glory was good. Surprising as fuck though


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 24, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I would be very shocked if Glory 12 wasn't by far the best fight card this weekend. Their last card was awesome, and plus you can't pass up the chance to watch one of the best strikers out there ;)



Maybe I should be ashamed of myself...  I can't say I know who that is.

:WOW



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Glory was good. Surprising as fuck though



Bah, missed it.  Thought it was tonite.  Bah.


----------



## Azzuri (Nov 25, 2013)

> ?Maybe I can [drop down to middleweight] and maintain my performance,? he said. ?I would need to think about it, but that?s something that can happen.?
> 
> ?I would have to do some medical exams to check if it?s possible," Rua explained. "My normal weight is 228, 231 pounds...It might happen, but for now I have a fight scheduled."





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKaRoXIDg30[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UG2ngFjiMT4[/YOUTUBE]

He wants to face Cain in 2014.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 25, 2013)

He will get thrashed worse than JDS did against Cain.

Cain would actually finish Jones.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 25, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Maybe I should be ashamed of myself...  I can't say I know who that is.
> 
> :WOW



I was referring to Petrosyan but dude got knocked out. I like Ristie too. Guy has improved so much, knew it would be a tough fight. He has just been getting better and better. No shame losing to him, he's a completely unique fighter. So many stance switches that threw Petrosyan off. His fight with RvR was awesome as well. Lucien Carbin fighters are usually very interesting. 

I think Jones-Velasquez would be a really interesting fight. Velasquez gets hit quite a bit when he tries to close the distance, and Jones is great at keeping the distance. For the first time Jones would be fighting someone who can match him in the clinch and rough him up there. They both have unique skills, great cardio, and it would be cool to see how it would play out.

Also, Machida's brother scored a brutal KO a few days ago.



He's 36-years-old. He has better competitive karate compared to Lyoto, but I don't think he has anywhere near the potential as a fighter (especially taking grappling into account).


----------



## Lurko (Nov 25, 2013)

Jones should have lost to Guffa, Cain would fuck him up.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 25, 2013)

Jones literally said he'd fight Cain because he's "not that big"

BETA BETA BETA

Gus should have been awarded an immediate rematch, but Jones didn't want it


----------



## Kuya (Nov 28, 2013)

omg, RIP Shane Del Rosario :/


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Nov 29, 2013)

He's still alive a lot of misinformation going around. But he is on life support and needs a miracle and I also read he will be taken off life support tomorrow cuz he has no brain activity.



I'm just going by tweets and articles but its sad and I hope he pulls through. Dude had a lot of talent. I think the car crash changed him.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Nov 29, 2013)

Very sad news, especially during this festive time for Americans. I wish him and his family the best during this difficult time. He is so young and in his physical prime too. Never take anything for granted in this life. I feel bad for McCall too, that guy has been going through a lot and he apparently tried CPR. They are really close friends iirc.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Nov 30, 2013)

I just read he is fighting guys keep praying!


----------



## Kuya (Nov 30, 2013)

Honestly, I'd smash Julianna Pena's Venezuelan ass. She's attractive and young so I think Dana will sign her whether she wins or loses tomorrow.

This was an ok season of Ultimate Fighter, far from my favorite. The Ronda/Miesha moments were pretty intense and a fun watch though.

For the guys, Chris Holdsworth really impresses me. I think he is UFC material and he does train with Team Alpha Male. I expect him to get a contract win or lose.

Quite a few of the females impressed me and I think more than a few will get signed even though they didn't make it to the end.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 1, 2013)

Good news.



> Hospitalized UFC heavyweight Shane del Rosario showed signs of brain activity and was taken off life support this weekend, according to the fighter's teammate and friend Erik Apple.
> 
> Del Rosario is now able to breathe independently and he squeezed his mother's hand, Apple added. MMAWeekly.com confirmed the information after an initial report from Sherdog.com.
> 
> ...


----------



## Danzio (Dec 1, 2013)

↑  Could be a real miracle.Reminds me of  Muamba ( a soccer player) whose heart stopped beating for more than an hour , yet miraculously survived.


Also, could Ronda be more unprofessional? I'm not a fan of Anik, however, he sat her  down.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 2, 2013)

Diaz looked impressive. Also, TUF winner Chris Holdsworth has the tools to be a top 10 guy in the bantamweight. Team Alpha Male has been on an absolute tear since Duane Ludwig became head coach.

Diaz's post-fight speech was legendary of course.


----------



## eHav (Dec 7, 2013)

fucking amazing shogun ko. fucking amazing fight between hunto and bigfoot


----------



## Azzuri (Dec 7, 2013)

Fuck, that was a fight!

Cormier will face Rashad @ UFC 170. Tough fight for both fighters.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Dec 7, 2013)

Shogun I'm so proud almost brought me to tears



Bigfoot and Hunt was fotn so epic I thought hunt was done after that kick.

Hunt son is just like his dad "I'm not talking"


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Dec 7, 2013)

Wow Shogun looks beastly vicious


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 7, 2013)

There's no fighter I'm more nervous for going into a fight than Shogun. So glad he got the win. I was very surprised by his movement and he actually threw kicks. It didn't look anywhere near as strong as they used to be, and I'm not hopeful for a title run but it was good to see him get a great KO.

Also, Shogun entering to Sail >>>


----------



## Magician (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## Kuya (Dec 7, 2013)

What a great CARD!

Happy for Shogun!

I was rooting for Hunt till the 4th round then I rooted for both! 

*FIGHT OF THE YEAR FIGHT OF THE YEAR FIGHT OF THE YEAR FIGHT OF THE YEAR FIGHT OF THE YEAR FIGHT OF THE YEAR FIGHT OF THE YEAR FIGHT OF THE YEAR *


----------



## Kuya (Dec 7, 2013)

and godamnit why wasn't Joe Rogan announcing the fight!?!?!

Joe Rogan should seriously be required to announce ALL of Mark Hunt's fights. You kidding me? fight would have been even that much more epic.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 7, 2013)

Neighborhood Sniper said:


> Fuck, that was a fight!
> 
> Cormier will face Rashad @ UFC 170. Tough fight for both fighters.



War DC, dude is becoming the perfect mixed martial artist. There are some holes in his striking form but he has really high fight IQ.


----------



## Danzio (Dec 7, 2013)

Awesome!

First, Shogun sent te huna to another planet with that left, and then we witnessed, quite possible, the greatest HW fight... ever.


Mark Hunt with that Ric Flair-like hair.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 7, 2013)

Matt Brown is injured, out of fight with Condit this month :/

Still a great card and the injury situation this year was pretty good all things considered. I really want to see Condit fight one more time this year, wonder what will happen.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Dec 7, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Matt Brown is injured, out of fight with Condit this month :/
> 
> Still a great card and the injury situation this year was pretty good all things considered. I really want to see Condit fight one more time this year, wonder what will happen.



, are you serious right now??


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Dec 8, 2013)

Hunt should of won, Rua washed up & really wanted to Brown v Condit


----------



## Azzuri (Dec 9, 2013)

Too bad Lombard is fighting Condit.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 9, 2013)

Who is available for Condit on short notice? Diaz could probably make weight. Tyron Woodley would get a chance to step up.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 9, 2013)

Meh, Matt Brown didn't have much of a chance anyway.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Dec 9, 2013)

^Exactly. I was hoping for an upset so badly man. Condit has been one of the top contenders for too long, he's like a Yushin Okami of Welterweight. He probably won't ever beat the champ, but a majority of top 10-ers won't be able to beat him.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 9, 2013)

GSP will be announcing his future plans in a press conference on Friday.

And Frankie Edgar got his black belt from Almeida .



Machida lookin joocy.


----------



## Azzuri (Dec 11, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> GSP will be announcing his future plans in a press conference on Friday.





> "This thing was planned for months -- he's going to the opening of a mall and he's signing autographs for fans.... I'm not saying he might not have something to say ... he might, but it's no crazy announcement like everyone was saying earlier," he said.





I'm not sure why he would reveal his announcement. 


Beautiful view.

According to Dana, GSP retiring is unlikely:


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Dec 11, 2013)

Dana White announces that Invicta FC has assigned contracts of 11 strawweight fighters to the UFC . #UFC

Mike Chiappetta MMA ‏@MikeChiappetta 22s
Felice Herrig, Rose Namajunas, Tecia Torres, Bec Hyatt among the 115-pounders coming to the #UFC

In May, those 11 strawweights will compete on season 20 of TUF; the winner of the season will become the UFC strawweight champion

Let's go Bec!


----------



## Azzuri (Dec 12, 2013)

> UFC heavyweight champion Cain Velasquez had successful shoulder surgery on Tuesday, but it wasn’t all good news.
> 
> While the surgery went well, Velasquez is likely to be facing five to six months of rehabilitation, according to a report from UFC Tonight.
> 
> That means the champ will be on the sidelines for the better part of 2014. Velasquez would be unlikely to return before the second half of the year, if not near the end of the year.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 12, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Dana White announces that Invicta FC has assigned contracts of 11 strawweight fighters to the UFC . #UFC
> 
> Mike Chiappetta MMA ‏@MikeChiappetta 22s
> Felice Herrig, Rose Namajunas, Tecia Torres, Bec Hyatt among the 115-pounders coming to the #UFC
> ...



Is Bec Hyatt the chic who was in an abusive relationship where the guy was super nice to her until they got married and she got pregnant with his baby, then he turned into an abusive asshole?

I've never seen her fight, but admire her for admitting publicly that happened to her and speaking out against that type of bs.  

I've heard the 125 lb 115 lb* women's division is much deeper and more developed than 135 - the reason White and company are pursuing it.  Crazy.

:WOW


----------



## Danzio (Dec 13, 2013)

GSP will announce he's taking an indefinite leave from MMA and giving up his belt


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 13, 2013)

Johny Hendricks vs Robbie Lawler confirmed for March 14th for the WW title.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Dec 13, 2013)

This fight is going to be amazing. I personally don't think Lawler deserves it, but this will be a great fight


----------



## Azzuri (Dec 13, 2013)

This fight will be interesting. Shame GSP is retiring though. 

I wonder if he'll return.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Dec 13, 2013)

Condit deserves the next crack at the belt. He's been at the top for so long, consistently great.


----------



## Magician (Dec 13, 2013)

Damn, GSP's retiring?


----------



## Matariki (Dec 13, 2013)

Ben Askren @Benaskren
Sounds like GSP is hanging up the gloves. I say the UFC: Ultimate Fighting Championship hosts an old school 8 person Grand Prix for the new welterweight champion and #2 WW in the world behind me

lool


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 14, 2013)

Wonder why GSP retired.





Seiko said:


> Ben Askren @Benaskren
> Sounds like GSP is hanging up the gloves. I say the UFC: Ultimate Fighting Championship hosts an old school 8 person Grand Prix for the new welterweight champion and #2 WW in the world behind me
> 
> lool



That's hilarioius.

I thought he'd give up after he offered to fight for free & was ignored.  I under-estimated his heart.


----------



## Legend (Dec 14, 2013)

I think he has other interests now, so his heart isnt in it


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 14, 2013)

Eh, Condit's my favourite WW but he's 1-2 in his last 3. He needs at least one more top win before being in title talks. I think Lawler has as good a case as any WW right now, knocked Koscheck out of the top 10 and beat MacDonald who many considered Top-5.

- Shields has a good case, only lost to Ellenberger since the GSP fight (and iirc that was a couple weeks after his father passed - he's booked to fight Lombard anyway)
- Maia just lost
- MacDonald lost
- Ellenberger lost
- Brown is on a good streak but not against top guys
- Lombard hasn't been tested yet at WW
- Woodley has the win against Koscheck but he's still a bit untested against top competition (although I remember the Shields fight being really close)

Guys like DHK, Kampmann, and Saffiedine are a ways away from a title shot as well.

What's funny is that I can see Askren beating some of those top guys. He does some really unique stuff, the way he manhandled Koreshkov into a stockade hold was cool. It's the talented wrestlers with a good money punch that will really trouble him.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 14, 2013)

Diaz will return and win the belt


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 14, 2013)

I hope Diaz returns, but I don't see him winning the title, lol. Didn't realize McCall-Pickett was booked, that's quite a match-up.

There are some good prospects right now. LaFlare and Makovsky are 2 on this card tonight, interested to see how they both do. Some others to be on the lookout for:

- Brandon Thatch
- Sergio Pettis
- Yoel Romero
- Kyoji Horiguchi
- Hyun Gyu Lim
- Rashid Magomedov
- Doo Ho Choi
- Tom Niinimaki 

I still have high hopes for Wonderboy, hope he starts a good streak. He looked awesome in his last fight.


----------



## Azzuri (Dec 14, 2013)

> So George was asked (in French) if his decision had anything to do with animosity towards Dana White after his post-fight press conference (prior to GSP arriving)... here is what REALLY happened:
> 
> GSP knew he needed stitches, but kept waiting for the doctors to show up (he never left in an ambulance). He had time to shower, put on a suit and tie, and afterwards the doctor came to give him stitches. Once he was stitched up, he told the UFC staffer (he said it in French - seems like he meant a UFC Media/Communication representative of sorts) in the locker room that he wanted to go to the press conference. She told him he didn't need to.
> 
> ...


Woodey wants to fight Condit. UFC needs to book this shit ASAP.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 14, 2013)

Condit wrecks Woodley


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## Almondsand (Dec 14, 2013)

Who won the last fight?


----------



## Azzuri (Dec 14, 2013)

Goddamn, that was beautiful.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 14, 2013)

Demetrious Johnson has a great case for being Top-3 P4P, such a great fighter.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Dec 14, 2013)

That was quick let's see what broner can do now


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Dec 15, 2013)

really not a fan of Uriah Faber, fluctuates more than any other fighter EVER


----------



## Kuya (Dec 15, 2013)

THE CALIFORNIA KID 

Was nervous cuz Macdonald is a super talented prodigy. Faber just looked way quicker and more explosive.

Mighty Mouse is BEAST and will be champ for a long time in a really shallow division.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm not sure flyweight is really shallow. This isn't HW we're talking about, there's some depth of talent in it and still a couple good fighters outside the UFC.

- Sampo
- Makovsky
- Dodson (first fight was very close)
- Benavidez (2-0 against him but he's still one of the best fighters in the world)
- Ozkilic
- Bagautinov
- Lineker
- Cariaso
- McCall
- Moraga
- Pickett (was a Top-10 BW)
- Jorgensen (was a Top-10 BW)
- Formiga
- Ortiz
- Elliott

Not all of them are elite obviously, but a few are, certainly more compared to a few other divisions. DJ hasn't come close to cleaning out the division yet.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 15, 2013)

DJ, Benavidez, McCall, Moraga and Dodson are the only top guys

I didn't know Jorgensen and Pickett moved down. Still though, the division seems quite shallow. The #10 ranked fighter in that division has a record of 6-3


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 15, 2013)

I don't think Gaudinot is Top-10. Sampo and Makovsky are absolutely top guys. 

McCall is really inconsistent, not sure if he's still a top guy. People still hype him up over the draw against a far inferior version of DJ compared to now (he diet plan was messed up and considering how his cardio has looked since, safe to say he won't slow down like that - I still scored that fight for DJ, 29-28). He didn't look too impressive in his last fight, fought a no name who got starched Cariaso in his next fight.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 15, 2013)

I love Mighty Mouse's celebrations though. His quadruple spinning air kicks after he finishes his opponent and dat Mighty Mouse salute to the sky.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 15, 2013)

Kuya said:


> Diaz will return and win the belt



Hendricks will fuck him up.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 16, 2013)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Hendricks will fuck him up.



Diaz will keep the hobbit at arm's reach


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 16, 2013)

Dat mighty mouse ears


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 16, 2013)

They're making a straweight division?


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 16, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> They're making a straweight division?



Strawweight woman's division, yes.

Supposedly, its a deeper division than 135.

Hope Alex Caceres vs Mitch Gagnon is rebooked.

Shame it was pulled due to Gagnon's visa issues.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 16, 2013)

Still no news on who my boy Stephen Thompson is fighting next. Rewatched his fight with Matt Brown, he outstruck him badly for the most part. It was funny because Brown said MT destroys karate every time or something and was discrediting Wonderboy before and he ended up shooting almost after every striking exchange, lol. After the fight he said he got knocked out two times during it. That was a fun one, I had it 29-28 Brown, the 30-26 card was ridiculous. He has been working a lot with Weidman, hopefully we see some improvements in his cardio and grappling in the next one. He is already easily one of the best strikers at WW, lot of good fights for him. I'd like to see him fight Sean Pierson.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 17, 2013)

If I remember right, Wonderboy did a sparring partner gig with Anderson Silva sometime around his fight with Nah Shon Burrell. 

If Wonderboy's training with Weidman now, it could be one of those things where he recently trained with Silva and Weidman's camp wants the inside scoop on how to best prepare for them?

Wow.  That would mean Wonderboy trained with GSP.  Then he trained with Anderson Silva.  Then Weidman.  That's crazy.

I agree Wonderboy is a bad dude.  This might sound silly but I would like to see him fight Michael Venom Page.  Only because they both have similar styles, at least as far as the karate influence goes...


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 17, 2013)

Yeah, he has sparred with Silva before. Wonderboy actually had a pretty important part in helping Weidman prepare for Silva the first time around. According to Longo and Weidman he emulated his style the best out of all the elite kickboxers they had, and Weidman looked very well prepared standing up (aside from checking/evading the leg kicks). He has helped him train for this camp as well.

I want to see him have a good career but there are still questions with his conditioning, especially when he grapples (since he isn't a very strong guy physically and maybe the weight cut is too much for him). His grappling game also needs some significant improvements especially defensively. His game-plan against NSB was really weird too. I dunno, hopefully he can represent karate well in MMA and learn how to do enough of other aspects of the game adequately. I still have hope for him, but maybe I'm too hopeful for his potential as an overall fighter.


----------



## Azzuri (Dec 17, 2013)

I can see Woodley pulling the upset. He'll most likely take Condit down and work from there. However, even on the groundghe's still dangerous.


----------



## Azzuri (Dec 17, 2013)

*Antonio ‘Bigfoot’ Silva fails post-fight drug test, stripped of $50,000 bonus*



> Despite gaining approval for the use of testosterone replacement therapy, Antonio Silva still failed his post-fight drug test following a “Fight of the Year” candidate against Mark Hunt in the headliner of UFC Fight Night 33.
> 
> “Silva is on a medically approved regimen of testosterone replacement therapy (TRT), and had been in compliance with therapeutic guidelines on all pre-fight tests performed prior to the event,” a statement issued by a UFC rep read. “The results of his test on the day of the event indicated a level of testosterone outside of allowable limit. Silva has been informed that the elevated testosterone level is a violation of the UFC Fighter Conduct Policy and his Promotional Agreement with Zuffa.”
> 
> ...




Damn, Silva, baby. Also, I heard that he needs TRT because he has a condition or something.


----------



## eHav (Dec 17, 2013)

its funny because he talked shit about overeem and thiago silva even tho he had been busted before, and was busted again


----------



## Kuya (Dec 18, 2013)

Mark Hunt is gonna get Bigfoot's bonus check though. Damn he went toe to toe and arguably beat a roided Bigfoot. He should shoot up the rankings a bit more.

Also did you guys hear? We're gonna have our first man vs. woman MMA fight in 2014


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 18, 2013)

Wonderboy-Whittaker schedule for UFC 170, should be a good one! A lot of good fights in the next 2 months.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 18, 2013)

Condit will submit Woodley. Seen Condit fight plenty of guys who could throw him around just to come back and win in later rounds.


----------



## Azzuri (Dec 18, 2013)

> UFC fighter Chael Sonnen had several inches of his colon removed during emergency surgery on Nov. 15 - one day before his first-round loss to Rashad Evans at UFC 167, according to a source.
> 
> Sonnen talked to TSN about the procedure during a taping of TSN's Off The Record on Wednesday, after host Michael Landsberg revealed that a source told him about it.
> 
> "It's a little bit of a surprise that you had that information," replied Sonnen, who would not confirm or deny whether he had undergone surgery.


----------



## eHav (Dec 19, 2013)

that is impossible. anyone who belives that is an idiot.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 20, 2013)

It would be hilarious if it were true.


----------



## Nihonjin (Dec 28, 2013)

Anderson put his hands up..

This should be good..


----------



## TheGreatOne (Dec 28, 2013)

UFC 168 predictions:
Main Event - UFC Middleweight Championship (185 lbs)
*Chris Weidman* (c) - 10-0-0 vs. Anderson Silva - 33-5-0
Co-Main Event - UFC Women's Bantamweight Championship (135 lbs)
*Ronda Rousey* (c) - 7-0-0 vs. Miesha Tate - 13-4-0
Heavyweight Division (265 lbs)
*Josh Barnett *- 33-6-0 vs. Travis Browne - 15-1-1
Lightweight Division (155 lbs)
*Jim Miller* - 22-4-0 1NC vs. Fabricio Camoes - 14-7-1
Featherweight Division (145 lbs)
*Dustin Poirier *- 14-3-0 vs. Diego Brandao - 22-8-1
Middleweight Division (185 lbs)
Chris Leben - 22-10-0 vs. *Uriah Hall* - 8-4-0
Lightweight Division (155 lbs)
*Gleison Tibau* - 37-9-0 vs. Michael Johnson - 14-8-0
Featherweight Division (145 lbs)
*Dennis Siver* - 21-9-0 vs. Manny Gamburyan - 16-8-0
Welterweight Division (170 lbs)
*John Howard* - 21-8-0 vs. Siyar Bahadurzada - 21-5-1


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Dec 28, 2013)

Anderson is the greatest and he will show why


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 28, 2013)

.

Chris Weidman <	*Anderson Silva	* 
*Ronda Rousey* (c) >	Miesha Tate				
Josh Barnett < *Travis Browne	* 
*Jim Miller* > Fabr?cio Cam?es				
*Dustin Poirier* > Diego Brandao				

Chris Leben <	*Uriah Hall* 
Gleison Tibau <	*Michael Johnson* 
Dennis Siver <  *Manvel Gamburyan* 
*John Howard* > Siyar Bahadurzada				

William Macario < *Bobby Voelker* 
*Robbie Peralta* > Estevan Payan


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm going Silva, Rousey and Barnett.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Dec 28, 2013)

You guys are crazy picking Silva to win. He said he's not changing anything. Weidmans gonna stop him again.

And how could you pick Browne over Barnett?? Brownes only legit win was a fluke, unless you count Gabe Gonzaga as a top guy


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 28, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> You guys are crazy picking Silva to win. He said he's not changing anything. Weidmans gonna stop him again.
> 
> And how could you pick Browne over Barnett?? Brownes only legit win was a fluke, unless you count Gabe Gonzaga as a top guy



Silva is still the better kickboxer / striker, imo.  

Browne hurts people & finishes them with flying knees, elbows, front kicks, etc.  Everything in his arsenal is dangerous, he only needs to land once.  I don't think Barnett is as dangerous with his strikes.  Browne being bigger and, I would guess, more athletic.  I don't know if Barnett can take it to the ground to work his subs.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Dec 28, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Silva is still the better kickboxer / striker, imo.
> 
> Browne hurts people & finishes them with flying knees, elbows, front kicks, etc.  Everything in his arsenal is dangerous, he only needs to land once.  I don't think Barnett is as dangerous with his strikes.  Browne being bigger and, I would guess, more athletic.  I don't know if Barnett can take it to the ground to work his subs.



Weidman is a Sonnen 2.0 bro he can neutralize silvas striking with wrestling. And Weidman has a decent standup game. He got silva in a submission in the first match so the jiu jitsu isn't really something for Weidman to worry about.


And I just feel like Browne is way way overrated. Barnett is actually a proven talent, Browne gets a come from behind win over chinny Overeem and now he's a top 5 heavyweight? Not at all


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 28, 2013)

Way more nervous for Weidman in this one compared to the last. Really hope he can pull it off again. Also rooting for Barnett, hope he gets the W but Browne is really tough.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Dec 28, 2013)

Did someone hear the fart during the fight?


----------



## TheGreatOne (Dec 28, 2013)

So far my predictions are right, I could've sworn tibau was gonna take Johnson down and wrestlefuck him that was a pleasant surprise


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 28, 2013)

Just dropped by to say that if Anderson loses this one he becomes the new Mirko Cro Cop if he loses and stays .


----------



## Tiger (Dec 28, 2013)

Uriah Hall's down on himself, but honestly - I was damn impressed.

For Leben to quit, he was clearly KO'd, but was saved by the bell.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 28, 2013)

anderson is going to win this fight with minimal difficulty me thinks.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 28, 2013)

um im out of the loop, how come one of these guys is 146 and the other is 155 rofl?


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 28, 2013)

great finish to Brandao  vs poirer


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 28, 2013)

going for my dude jim miller


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 28, 2013)

sick hips from miller for that sub.

and yes i am aware i am spamming


----------



## Tiger (Dec 28, 2013)

I don't really care who wins the Browne v Barnett fight, just hope it's really good.

Then I'm cheering for Tate and Weidman, but wouldn't put money on them, lol


----------



## Harard (Dec 28, 2013)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Did someone hear the fart during the fight?



What now?


----------



## Harard (Dec 28, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Silva is still the better kickboxer / striker, imo.



That part's not an opinion, it's a fact.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 28, 2013)

That's why I picked Browne to win.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 28, 2013)

So Browne still not top 5?


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 28, 2013)

crazy first round, thought ronda won that though, tate couldnt do chit to her guard.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 28, 2013)

She definitely got that first round. She was even controlling the fight from the bottom position.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Dec 28, 2013)

Tate's lasting longer than I thought, but it looks like Rousey will take the decision.

Edit: Oh God the boos


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 28, 2013)

2nd round might even be a 10-8


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 28, 2013)

Miesha is just surviving right now. Can't believe she got out of that fucking arm bar. Unbelievable.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 28, 2013)

wooow what a bitch, i cant believe she didnt shake her hand.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 28, 2013)

im seriously offended by that, i love fighters who showoff and talk trash, but that was seriously a disgusting thing to do.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 28, 2013)

What a bitch. Tate tried to shoot at her too much though. Sucks that she couldn't pull it out.


----------



## Harard (Dec 28, 2013)

I was rooting for Tate and all, but we all knew she literally had no shot to win this.

I wanna see a Ronda vs Cyborg match.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 28, 2013)

Trying to back pedal because she's getting her ass booed.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Dec 28, 2013)

If and when Rousey gets beat, the cheers are going to be mistaken for an earthquake.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 28, 2013)

craziest crowd i've heard in ages. the boos for ronda LOL.

i give it to ronda, she is a very good villain. shes always come off as a bitch.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 28, 2013)

Kagekatsu said:


> If and when Rousey gets beat, the cheers are going to be mistaken for an earthquake.



It will be akin to Broner getting beaten by Maidana. I don't have an issue with fighters trash talking, but I don't like that type of attitude when the dust settles.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Dec 29, 2013)

I can't believe how fucking strong Ronda is. 

Miesha did a lot better than everyone would have expected. And dat ass of hers will always be #1.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 29, 2013)

silva is trolling with that entrance lol


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 29, 2013)

i think its time to Dana white bring back Cyborg to pimpslap armlock

her friendship with Diaz is finally getting some retard results

anyway this isnt going to happen since he's probally fucking her


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 29, 2013)

DeathScream said:


> i think its time to Dana white bring back Cyborg to pimpslap armlock
> 
> her friendship with Diaz is finally getting some retard results



Dana wouldn't throw Ronda to the wolves man. Cyborg would destroy Ronda. Ronda is easier to market.


----------



## martryn (Dec 29, 2013)

Damn, I want to watch this.


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 29, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Dana wouldn't throw Ronda to the wolves man. Cyborg would destroy Ronda. Ronda is easier to market.



take note if AS win this match, he will do something like this to her soon


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 29, 2013)

lol Barnett


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 29, 2013)

Damn. Silva needs to come out like a house of fire in this next round. He opened up Weidman but he needs to hurt him.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 29, 2013)

Put a fork in his career, it's done.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 29, 2013)

Oh shit, broken leg.

RIP Silva


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 29, 2013)

wow thats such a sad ending.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Dec 29, 2013)

*winces*

Well, safe to say its time for Silva to pass the torch. Can't say it wasn't a hell of a run though.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 29, 2013)

OH MY FUCKING GOD THAT LEG BREAK

I'm gonna vomit.


----------



## eHav (Dec 29, 2013)

oh my god.. i was not expecting this. silva will never fight again


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 29, 2013)

Weidman's leg is confirmed for made of adamantium.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 29, 2013)

Theismanned. Holy shit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 29, 2013)

1975-2013

Good night, sweet prince.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 29, 2013)

Silva a bitch!


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Dec 29, 2013)

I Probably should be on suicide watch


----------



## eHav (Dec 29, 2013)

such a sad ending..


----------



## Vice (Dec 29, 2013)

Silva broke his leg?


----------



## Azzuri (Dec 29, 2013)

I can't believe this. Fuck!


----------



## Harard (Dec 29, 2013)

This sucks so fucking bad.

Looks like a career ender. 

Fuck


----------



## eHav (Dec 29, 2013)

cant find a gif yet but here's a pic


----------



## Santí (Dec 29, 2013)

MOTHER OF FUCKING NIGGERPEARL.


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 29, 2013)

ouch

that's a shame


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## Vice (Dec 29, 2013)

eHav said:


> cant find a gif yet but here's a pic



Jesus              .


----------



## Louis-954 (Dec 29, 2013)

Man, that made my stomach churn.


----------



## Vice (Dec 29, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


>



Ugh, that's pretty fucking bad.


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 29, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


>




like water


----------



## Vice (Dec 29, 2013)

Welp, that should be pretty much it for Silva.


----------



## Azzuri (Dec 29, 2013)

I guess 2013 IS the year of upsets.


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 29, 2013)

GSP practically retired, Silva too

that leaves Jones pretty much the face of the UFC

lame


----------



## Early (Dec 29, 2013)

U
S
A

Nasty way to lose that fight. That said, Weidman was handling him, deserved to win. He beat Anderson easily, twice.

Too bad Anderson probably can't fight Roy Jones now


----------



## Kagekatsu (Dec 29, 2013)

Propose thread title be: "RIP Spider's Leg".


----------



## Tiger (Dec 29, 2013)

Holy shit man. Watching that in real time was...

For a 38 year old, I don't think he can come back from that. I honestly am just hoping the guy will be able to walk properly for the rest of his life.

I know there will be a lot of people still unsure of Weidman after this, but he was winning that fight up until that point, so it's not like he was saved by a leg-breaking deity or anything. Who do you think is next, Belfort? After his next defense, that'll be when people stop questioning Weidman's legitimacy I think.


----------



## Azzuri (Dec 29, 2013)

That shit makes me scared to throw a leg kick now, lol. And strangely enough, the fight was stopped 2 seconds before the last fight.


----------



## Shozan (Dec 29, 2013)

Dana mad as fuck cause his super match went to fucking nothing in 3 months 

and I think he broke his leg at the hardest part of the shin. That's bad...


----------



## Vice (Dec 29, 2013)

Silva has no reason to come back, really.


----------



## Majinsaga (Dec 29, 2013)

That was tough to watch. Damn.


----------



## Azzuri (Dec 29, 2013)

Vice said:


> Silva has no reason to come back, really.



If it wasn't for Dana, he probably wouldn't have came back when he lost to him the first time.


----------



## Harard (Dec 29, 2013)

Law said:


> Holy shit man. Watching that in real time was...
> 
> For a 38 year old, I don't think he can come back from that. I honestly am just hoping the guy will be able to walk properly for the rest of his life.
> 
> I know there will be a lot of people still unsure of Weidman after this, but he was winning that fight up until that point, so it's not like he was saved by a leg-breaking deity or anything. Who do you think is next, Belfort? After his next defense, that'll be when people stop questioning Weidman's legitimacy I think.



Weidman was winning, but this fight was closer than it looks. Silva was giving him some pretty good shots after he recovered from Weidman's oh so close knock out. He even busted him open. Man, I thought I was gonna see one intense fight after that first round and this happened.
.
Fuck man, that injury makes me wanna vomit. Hope the guy will be OK.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 29, 2013)

It's always known that you could break your foot if someone checks your kick, but snapping your leg like that is so rare. Barely even see it in kickboxing.

Weidman is going to have to beat up a lot of guys to ever escape Anderson's shadow because of that. People will always put an asterisk next to those fights even if Weidman did legitimately beat and finish Silva twice. It hurts especially since the fight was still live, both guys fresh at the start of the second for the most part. 

Oh well, at least Silva didn't get beat up from head to toe like GSP did .


----------



## Majinsaga (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## Arishem (Dec 29, 2013)

Anderson on a stretcher:Jesus, what a way to end a career...


----------



## TheGreatOne (Dec 29, 2013)

Weidman was winning pretty much already. Sad to see Silva go out like that though. Biggest surprise of the night for me was Travis Browne


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 29, 2013)

Ariel Helwani ********@arielhelwani 13m
Anderson is yelling at the top of his lungs on the stretcher backstage. I've never heard anything like that. A horrible sound.



TheGreatOne said:


> Weidman was winning pretty much already. Sad to see Silva go out like that though. Biggest surprise of the night for me was Travis Browne



It was the first round lol. Silva lost the first round to Chael Sonnen x2, Henderson and Travis Lutter. I dont get how anyone can be satisfied with that fight or know that the conclusion was foregone.


----------



## Vice (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, fucking christ that must be painful.


----------



## Azzuri (Dec 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]iFsGDlldNTc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Harard (Dec 29, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> It was the first round lol. Silva lost the first round to Chael Sonnen x2, Henderson and Travis Lutter. I dont get how anyone can be satisfied with that fight or know that the conclusion was foregone.



Exactly   !


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 29, 2013)

HOLY FUCK THAT HURT ! HOLY FUCK ! FUCK ! FUCK ! FUCK ! If I was Anderson I'd be screaming the word " Morphine " in each and every language that ever existed .


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 29, 2013)

Want to see Machida fight Weidman now.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Dec 29, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Ariel Helwani ********@arielhelwani 13m
> Anderson is yelling at the top of his lungs on the stretcher backstage. I've never heard anything like that. A horrible sound.
> 
> 
> ...



Why did you out chael sonnen in there like he didn't beat silva up for 5 rounds, and then make a dumb mistake in the second fight, after winning round  

Weidman won the first round clearly don't act like that doesn't mean anything. I'm not guaranteeing a win, but fact is he was winning


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 29, 2013)

Want to see Belfort fighting Weidman now .


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 29, 2013)

Cheesus, that leg 

I hope I won't see that happen ever again.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Dec 29, 2013)

I was pulling for Weidman but did not want to see SIlva lose in such devastating fashion and was legit depressed when I saw the leg. 

I hope Silva's okay because that shit is fucking career ending. Normally with an injury like that you have to figure he will be out for a good 18 months or so, but at 38-years-old a comeback is highly unlikely now. Utterly devastating.

As for Weidman's celebration, I don't think he was trying to be unsportsmanlike. There was a lot of pressure on him and a lot of doubters as well, so I think it was just emotion more than anything. He's a cool guy at heart and still paid his respect.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 29, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> Why did you out chael sonnen in there like he didn't beat silva up for 5 rounds, and then make a dumb mistake in the second fight, after winning round


Because he lost? And the second fight wasn't even close despite him winning the first round, which makes your point arbitrary. 



> Weidman won the first round clearly don't act like that doesn't mean anything. I'm not guaranteeing a win, but fact is he was winning



Everyone knows he was winning, but it's not like Silva was shutdown or was trying to survive rofl. It was a live fight.

Silva haters are crazy as hell. It was the start of the second round of a five round fight.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Dec 29, 2013)

Jesus Christ man that's awful. I hope silva has a speedy recovery whether he retires or not


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 29, 2013)

And Travis Lutter put up a better fight against Anderson Silva did than Chael did in their second fight, so you clearly don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 29, 2013)

Well, we're all waiting for you to go back here Anderson .


----------



## TheGreatOne (Dec 29, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Because he lost? And the second fight wasn't even close despite him winning the first round, which makes your point arbitrary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the second fight with sonnet wasn't close now? Wow alright then. 

Who said I was a silva hater? Silva is #1 on my p4p list over fedor. I can admit when it looks like my fighter is going to lose. I'm a silva fan through and through but you can't deny he's had some fights where he looked less than dominant up until he won.
Silva wasn't trying to survive weidmans ground and pound?


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 29, 2013)

Backstage shot of Silva.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 29, 2013)

Vergo(Weidman) vs Sanji(Silva) in one page .

Edit: I pressed enter without explaining . You read that page and know what happened . The fight was pretty even with Vergo(Weidman) coming out on top but damn Sanji(Silva) got hurt like fuck . The only difference is that if Silva could do what Sanji did(Be able to fight) would still fight, pretty much like Sanji .


----------



## TheGreatOne (Dec 29, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> And Travis Lutter put up a better fight against Anderson Silva did than Chael did in their second fight, so you clearly don't know what you're talking about.



We'll I didn't mention Travis lutter, you did. What does he have to do with what I'm telling you? I was talking about Weidman and then sonnen. Never said a word about lutter lol


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 29, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> And the second fight with sonnet wasn't close now? Wow alright then.


No. Silva won the second round easily and got an easy finish.

 Chael won the first round fair and square, but it was hardly dominating, he took Silva down because Silva went for a cocky knee. Silva does things like that in all of his fights. Chael couldn't do anything to him in the second round.



> Who said I was a silva hater? Silva is #1 on my p4p list over fedor. I can admit when it looks like my fighter is going to lose. I'm a silva fan through and through but you can't deny he's had some fights where he looked less than dominant up until he won.


 Which is my point. If the same thing happened in the Lutter, Sonnen or Henderson fights you would say the same thing, it's dumb. 

Weidman broke Silva's leg, I give him credit for that. But let's not act like Weidman was going to utterly dominate Silva for 5 rounds if that did not happen.  The fight was still rather inconclusive to how the two fighters would stack up against each other.



> Silva wasn't trying to survive weidmans ground and pound?



When he was hurt yes. 

After wise he was fine. They were doing this thing called fighting. Silva took some shots, but you're acting like it was a 10-8 round, he broke Chris Weidman's nose from the bottom. You're talking like Silva was doomed like Miesha Tate was against Rousa.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 29, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> We'll I didn't mention Travis lutter, you did. What does he have to do with what I'm telling you? I was talking about Weidman and then sonnen. Never said a word about lutter lol




You did by association. I listed names of guys who had beaten Silva in the first round including Lutter, and you singled out Sonnen - which implies that you think Sonnen beat up Silva worse than Lutter did. Which in the first round isn't true for either of Sonnen's fights.

Either way, in none of those fights did people think Silva was "done" for  after one round - at least not the way you're implying.


----------



## Azzuri (Dec 29, 2013)

If only Dana let the man retire in peace.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 29, 2013)

Also, does Vitor Belfort actually have a chance against Chris Weidman? Stylistically, Vitor has always gotten his ass beat by guys like Chris Weidman.


----------



## Teach (Dec 29, 2013)

Wow, Silva's shin got blasted.

That said Weidman was winning the first round pretty easily. I doubt Silva landed anything other than a few low kicks.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Dec 29, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> No. Silva won the second round easily and got an easy finish.
> 
> Which is my point. If the same thing happened in the Lutter, Sonnen or Henderson fights you would say the same thing, it's dumb.
> 
> ...


So I can't state the fact that a fighter was hurt and on the way to possibly being finished? It looked pretty bad from my perspective don't know about you. I didn't say it was a 10-8 round either. 




Violent By Design said:


> You did by association. I listed names of guys who had beaten Silva in the first round including Lutter, and you singled out Sonnen - which implies that you think Sonnen beat up Silva worse than Lutter did. Which in the first round isn't true for either of Sonnen's fights.
> 
> Either way, in none of those fights did people think Silva was "done" for  after one round - at least not the way you're implying.



You really got all riled up like this because I basically said weidman won round 1? Alright, my bad damn. Weidman winning the first round has no consequence on the rest of the fight. Now get off the jock. Silva is still one of my faves I just stated a fact, he lost round one


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 29, 2013)

@Teach - Silva made Weidman's nose bleed from the *bottom* . If that doesn't say anything about how that match was like 10-9 Weidman I don't know what else says .


----------



## Teach (Dec 29, 2013)

Why does it matter that Silva made Weidman bleed from the bottom? If I armpunched myself right now, I bet I'd bleed from the nose.

-

Belfort has the chance to KO Weidman. 

I would say Weidman is just an unstoppable force at this point. He's all-around a great fighter. Don't see a weakness yet.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 29, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> So I can't state the fact that a fighter was hurt and on the way to possibly being finished? It looked pretty bad from my perspective don't know about you. I didn't say it was a 10-8 round either.


Silva was hurt at the start of Round 1, and recovered before the middle of it. It looked like Silva was going to get his ass kicked the entire fight from then on? 

Looked like anything could have happened from my perspective.  




> You really got all riled up like this because I basically said weidman won round 1? Alright, my bad damn. Weidman winning the first round has no consequence on the rest of the fight. Now get off the jock. Silva is still one of my faves I just stated a fact, he lost round one



Seems like your back tracking. It's pretty obvious what you were trying to imply.

Everyone already knew that Silva lost round 1, no one said other wise before or after your post, so what was your point? I don't think you were trying to purposely state the obvious. Will you inform us that Silva breaking his leg is what sealed the deal for the fight ?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 29, 2013)

Weakness : He left too much breachs for Silva for a jab or something like that, but Anderson was afraid he would not make sufficient damage and take more punches/damage then Weidman, if he fights someone who can punch really hard, knows it and doesn't waste any shots that is the end for Weidman .


----------



## Teach (Dec 29, 2013)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Weakness : He left too much breachs for Silva for a jab or something like that, but Anderson was afraid he would not make sufficient damage and take more punches/damage then Weidman, if he fights someone who can punch really hard, knows it and doesn't waste any shots that is the end for Weidman .



So you're telling me that his weakness is that he can get cosmetically damaged from the bottom? I don't see that as a weakness at all, buddy.

His ground game is the least of his problems


----------



## TheGreatOne (Dec 29, 2013)

Ok Violent, so you can get off my back, I was expecting Weidman to take the rematch. He had a great first round, and was looking good going into the second. But anything could have happened. And I'm Talking  about silva-Weidman 2 here not silva vs Lutter or Sonnen or Henderson. We clear? Good. Now go bother Teach he's supporting Weidmans performance In the first Round too


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 29, 2013)

Teach said:


> Why does it matter that Silva made Weidman bleed from the bottom? If I armpunched myself right now, I bet I'd bleed from the nose.
> 
> -
> 
> ...



Because it's easier going the other way around . Silva won the last 20 seconds of round one, Weidman really won 50 seconds or more, the rest of the fight on the ground(The First round standing is also Weidman's more then it's Silva's) was without winners, and when there's without winners fight you take the winner as the one who's on top .


----------



## Harard (Dec 29, 2013)

Teach said:


> Why does it matter that Silva made Weidman bleed from the bottom? If I armpunched myself right now, I bet I'd bleed from the nose.



It matters because you said this



Teach said:


> I doubt Silva landed anything other than a few low kicks.



Silva gave Weidman a few good head shots. Weidman wouldn't have bled if all Silva did was "land a few low kicks" like you said.


----------



## Arishem (Dec 29, 2013)

Presser just started[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aqvSQo2ybE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 29, 2013)

Sasuke said:


> GSP practically retired, Silva too
> 
> that leaves Jones pretty much the face of the UFC
> 
> lame


>babby only been watching UFC for 5 years


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 29, 2013)

Teach said:


> So you're telling me that his weakness is that he can get cosmetically damaged from the bottom? I don't see that as a weakness at all, buddy.
> 
> His ground game is the least of his problems



I was talking about while standing, he made lot of breachs that someone with explosive punch and nothing to lose would just finish the fight .


----------



## Teach (Dec 29, 2013)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I was talking about while standing, he made lot of breachs that someone with explosive punch and nothing to lose would just finish the fight .


What? He evaded almost everything Silva threw at him. Belfort has the shot to KO him though, since Belfort is so fucking fast. Hell Belfort has the chance to KO pretty much any human on earth.



Harard said:


> It matters because you said this
> 
> 
> Silva gave Weidman a few good head shots. Weidman wouldn't have bled if all Silva did was "land a few low kicks" like you said.


Isn't it pretty obvious that when I say low kicks, I mean that we're talking about stand-up? He threw a couple of haymakers a high kick which blasted the air around Weidman. While Weidman dropped Silva in the clinch, a pure armpunch. Imagine that.

The punches from Silva when he was on bottom have no meaning for the simple reason that it's only going to be cosmetic damage at best. Weidman threw a lot harder elbows and punches on the ground anyway - naturally from the top position.

All in all a decisive victory for Weidman.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Dec 29, 2013)

Arishem said:


> Presser just started[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aqvSQo2ybE[/YOUTUBE]



Hard to say what Vitor was talking about even while reading his lip, well, at least I couldn't


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Dec 29, 2013)

Teach said:


> Why does it matter that Silva made Weidman bleed from the bottom? If I armpunched myself right now, I bet I'd bleed from the nose.
> 
> -
> 
> ...


Weidman fought an extremely smart fight up to the leg break, IMHO. Very impressive. Vitor/Weidman is pretty tough to call right now, but if Chris fights as smart as he's been doing the last few, I'd be hard-pressed to pick against the champ.

Also, Rhonda just flat-out whooped Meisha's ass tonight. Tate was pretty game for the first round in fighting off the subs, but you could see Rousey wearing her down(and then utterly dominating her in the 2nd) and then BAM! ARMBARCITY!

All in all, it was a damn good card.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 29, 2013)

Fuck man. If only Silva had CoA.


----------



## Azzuri (Dec 29, 2013)

> RT @SaintMMA: ICYMI, Dana told @arielhelwani that Silva cracked the shin on first kick, broke it on second, according to his corner.



Wtf? RJJ called out Nick Diaz to a boxing match, lol.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 29, 2013)

Neighborhood Sniper said:


> Wtf? RJJ called out Nick Diaz to a boxing match, lol.



Nick Diaz called him out first.


----------



## Majinsaga (Dec 29, 2013)

A get well gift for Silva


----------



## Magician (Dec 29, 2013)

Dammit man. Why?


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Dec 29, 2013)

its not like weidman did it intentionally but fuck now i hate him so much. hope vitor wrecked him


----------



## Azzuri (Dec 29, 2013)

Is it a coincidence that Weidman was sponsored by Monster Milk, lol? Also, I'm hearing he sustained a fracture in the tibial shaft.


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 29, 2013)

They should amputate his leg so he can skip the healing process, go into rehab and comeback as the worlds best cripple fighter.


----------



## Azzuri (Dec 29, 2013)

"Following Saturday evening's UFC 168 main event, former champion Anderson Silva was taken to a local Las Vegas hospital where he underwent surgery to repair a broken left leg. The successful surgery, performed by Dr. Steven Sanders, the UFC's orthopedic surgeon, inserted an intramedullary rod into Anderson's left tibia. The broken fibula was stabilized and does not require a separate surgery. Anderson will remain in the hospital for a short while, but no additional surgery is scheduled at this time.

Recovery time for such injuries may vary between three and six months."


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Dec 29, 2013)

fuck that is a speedy recovery i was expecting a very long time off, something like 14 months


----------



## Kuya (Dec 29, 2013)

oh my god i dropped my blunt when i saw that KICK!

i'd smash both Ronda and Meisha

TRAVIS "HAPA" BROWN! Everyone in hawaii so proud lol


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Dec 29, 2013)

Meisha ugly tho..


----------



## Kuya (Dec 29, 2013)

there's hotter girls walking down the street. i'm not saying their 10's, but as far as MMA women, I'd smash. dim the lights to avoid looking at that awful nose of hers.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Dec 29, 2013)

Lol at any mma fighter taking on RJJ

He's on a completely different level


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 29, 2013)

Sucks to see a fight end like that, wanted to see Weidman submit him but oh well.

At some point the Silva fanboys are going to have to admit Weidman had an answer for everything Silva did, and Silva didn't. The only significant offence he had in the 1st fight was leg kicks, he got oustruck, outgrappled, and then knocked out cold inside 2 rounds. Weidman was never in trouble for 4 full rounds in 2 fights. He made the adjustment of checking his only offence from the first fight, almost knocked him out again, this time from the thai clinch, then landed some hard GNP and controlled him. Silva's corner said his shin was cracked from the first leg kick that was checked, then Weidman landed a good body kick not long after, and then Silva got checked again and broken. Weidman forced him to lead and as I've been saying for a long time now, Silva's striking when he's leading/initiating offence isn't that great. Weidman shut Silva's counter game down throughout the two match-ups. He made it very uncertain with his attacks and then constantly reestablished the distance between the two, was always moving and used many feints/noncommittal shots mixed with intentional ones to confuse him.

Checking leg kicks causes injuries fairly often in kickboxing/MT, not to that extent but it happens. When you throw low kicks that hard into knee caps it's not as uncommon as people are making it. There's a price to pay when you throw low kicks like that and the opponent telegraphs/checks it with his knee. It even seemed like Silva was frustrated after Weidman's body kick (he had already checked a low kick before that), and just threw an impractical one again. Chan-Sung Jung checked an Aldo leg kick very well in their fight and Aldo's foot got swollen badly and he didn't use it for the rest of the fight iirc. People will make excuses like they did after the first one but it is what it is, Weidman proved he's legit but there has been excuses for every fight leading up to this. "He looked bad against Maia" despite easily winning, outgrappling him (only Shields has been able to do that in MMA), not losing a round imo (had one 10-10), and having a 30 pound cut in 10 days. "Munoz was injured", "Silva was clowning" blah, blah, blah. 

Looks like Silva's surgery was a success, hope all is well with him.


----------



## Vice (Dec 29, 2013)

Ceasar Drake said:


> its not like weidman did it intentionally but fuck now i hate him so much.



This doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 29, 2013)

Chris Weidman thanking Jesus for breaking Silva's leg.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 29, 2013)

A lot of bullshit in here, but the bottom line is Silva's always dangerous - and clearly so is Weidman. Weidman had that first round easily, and almost ended it in the first. There's no indication that it would have gone differently throughout the rest of the fight, though anything could have happened.

One of the possible outcomes was that Weidman checked Silva's main offense against him, and broke his opponent's leg.

No one is saying "hah Silva could never beat Weidman" - and no one is a Silva hater. Some of Silva's fans need to go for a walk and clear their head so they can stop deflecting their disappointment on those who are happy to see Weidman still the champ. Anyone who "has a problem" with Weidman carrying the belt and has the nerve to call other people a hater shouldn't be taken seriously.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 29, 2013)

Law said:


> A lot of bullshit in here, but the bottom line is Silva's always dangerous - and clearly so is Weidman. Weidman had that first round easily, and almost ended it in the first. There's no indication that it would have gone differently throughout the rest of the fight, though anything could have happened.
> 
> One of the possible outcomes was that Weidman checked Silva's main offense against him, and broke his opponent's leg.
> 
> No one is saying "hah Silva could never beat Weidman" - and no one is a Silva hater. Some of Silva's fans need to go for a walk and clear their head so they can stop deflecting their disappointment on those who are happy to see Weidman still the champ. Anyone who "has a problem" with Weidman carrying the belt and has the nerve to call other people a hater shouldn't be taken seriously.


Actually people are saying that and there are certainly people here that are Silva haters (most big GSP fans are), hell when I think of people who gate Silva you're the first person that comes to mind. 

Saying "it didn't matter that Silva broke his leg because Weidman won the first round" obviously has a strong connotation.


" though anything could have happened." is exactly what I said, except my statement was pro silva.

The fact of the matter is, if you weren't disappointed or saying that the fight was a foregone conclusion you don't know what you're talking about. If someone doesn't think that then there is no problem, but I don't get the point of emphasizing Chris Weidman had won round 1.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 29, 2013)

No hating welcome to the new age Jones and gsp shot have lost too


----------



## Tiger (Dec 29, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Actually people are saying that and there are certainly people here that are Silva haters (most big GSP fans are), *hell when I think of people who gate Silva you're the first person that comes to mind. *
> 
> Saying "it didn't matter that Silva broke his leg because Weidman won the first round" obviously has a strong connotation.
> 
> ...



Then you're biased and not paying attention. He was the world's best, and even when people booed him, I defended him.

So no. _You don't have to be a Silva hater to like Weidman more._

And if you are skeptical about the legitimacy of Weidman's belt, then the hater is you.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 29, 2013)

I didn't see the Hendo fight, but Weidman should beat Belfort pretty easily.


----------



## Azzuri (Dec 29, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> I didn't see the Hendo fight, but Weidman should beat Belfort pretty easily.



If he can survive the first two rounds (blitz), then he probably beats Belfort.

A lot of people seems to be sleeping on Souza.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 29, 2013)

Chris Wildman is soo fucking raw, I hope tko's the fuck out of Belfort's steroid ass.


----------



## eHav (Dec 29, 2013)

Vitor's 3 headkick ko's i belive are mostly due to him being mostly a puncher. people still arent prepared for his new moves, and hes catching ppl in them. Weidman will probably just take him down and work him there like Jones did


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2013)

Rousey fucking sucks.  Is an armbar all this bitch is capable of?

Strategy should be simple.  Someone should be able to go in there and just decide that they aren't going to allow her to apply the armbar no matter what.  Let's see her win a striking match.


----------



## Chocochip (Dec 29, 2013)

Rousey was destroying Tate.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 29, 2013)

People that are mad that Rousey finishes all her matches with armbars are stupid as hell.


----------



## eHav (Dec 29, 2013)

Chocochip said:


> Rousey was destroying Tate.



well Tate was dumb enough to try and clinch Ronda over and over again. some fight IQ that girl has


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 29, 2013)

So the MMA year is pretty much over. Who do you guys think is the fighter of the year?

I got either Weidman or Mighty Mouse.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 29, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Rousey fucking sucks.  Is an armbar all this bitch is capable of?
> 
> Strategy should be simple.  Someone should be able to go in there and just decide that they aren't going to allow her to apply the armbar no matter what.  Let's see her win a striking match.



Well clearly she doesn't suck.

And if it was so easy to "decide" not to let her submit you with an armbar, she wouldn't have done it 11 times in a row.

Tate pushed her to a third round, that's impressive in and of itself. She also exposed a side of Rousey on TUF that made people not like her nearly as much.

There were a couple moments where it looked like Tate was putting some successes together, but then she'd try to clinch and go for a takedown again. I couldn't understand it. She wasn't just "being aggressive and not backing down", she was actively going for a stupid thing. She was the better striker, but had no answer for Rousey rushing her and tossing her like a rag-doll.

The one to beat her will likely be a high-tier striker that can stuff her throws at will.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 29, 2013)

Boyz II Men the GOAT


----------



## Mider T (Dec 29, 2013)

Silva's favorite song

[YOUTUBE]jSUSFow70no[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kuya (Dec 30, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> So the MMA year is pretty much over. Who do you guys think is the fighter of the year?
> 
> I got either Weidman or Mighty Mouse.



Mighty Mouse or Renan Barao


----------



## Arishem (Dec 30, 2013)

Here's an excellent breakdown of the non-accidental but unexpected conclusion to the fight: 

Here's to seeing better kick defense and kick setups in future UFC fights.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 30, 2013)

Good read, pretty much what I was saying before. Unfortunately Weidman seems to be getting completely discredited again, but oh well, it's expected.

Dude is legit, powerful, has great defence, and is one of the smartest fighters out there too. He beat Silva standing in both fights and shut down his counter-striking. Silva got outgrappled in both fights. He got the better of Silva in the clinch and nearly knocked him out in it and with that follow up GNP (that round was really close to a 10-8, I've read some decent arguments for it too). The only offence Silva mounted in the 1st fight, Weidman made adjustments to then ended up breaking his leg. Weidman was never in trouble in either fight, he controlled and won the vast majority of both fights in every area and neither got past the 2nd round. 

Out of all his MMA fights the closest he's come to losing was probably by a kneebar from Araujo, but he showed great defence and dominated most of the fight. The only round in his MMA career he arguably lost was the 1st round against Sakara (it was short notice, his 1st UFC fight, and he had broken ribs going into it). He finishes the the greatest fighter in his weight class back-to-back. I can't wait to see what else he can do. He has a very tough road of MWs lined up for him.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 30, 2013)

LM making up fake arguments for Chris Flukeman. 

/Sherdog


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 30, 2013)

This could mark a new era in MMA.

The american wrestler era.  

JDS had no answer to Cain Velasquez' wrestling based style, just as Anderson Silva had no answer to Chris Weidman's.

If Renan Barao and Jose Aldo are dethroned by americans with wrestling backgrounds, it could mark the beginning of a dark age for brazilians where they remained competitive.  But had no answer to the question of how defeat someone with a wrestling based attack.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 30, 2013)

BJJ got nothing on the beautiful purity of dat American wrasslin'


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 30, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> This could mark a new era in MMA.
> 
> The american wrestler era.
> 
> ...



Still think Okami has better stand-up than Weidman ?


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 30, 2013)

Least Rousey could do was fist pump or handshake. 

And that Leg break, I knew deep inside he was going to mess up again, but not that gross and crazy.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 30, 2013)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Still think Okami has better stand-up than Weidman ?



Okami is faster than Weidman and has better technique with his kickboxing.

Weidman has better timing and is a hell of a lot smarter than Okami is.

Okami also fought Silva closer to Silva's prime.  

Weidman fought more of an old man, passed his prime, Silva. 

With his bone density and muscle mass being lost to old age.


----------



## Magician (Dec 30, 2013)

Silva


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 30, 2013)

lol at Okami having better striking than Weidman. I dont even know what to say to that.

And Silva didn't lose to Weidman because he's old


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 30, 2013)

Roy Jones would beat Weidman in a boxing match.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 30, 2013)

Seiko said:


> UFC ‏
> 
> @SpiderAnderson first pre-op question to Dr Sanders: "When can I train?"



.



Violent By Design said:


> lol at Okami having better striking than Weidman. I dont even know what to say to that.
> 
> And Silva didn't lose to Weidman because he's old



Think of how ugly and uncoordinated some of Weidman's kicks were in his fight with Silva.  Weidman doesn't have excellent technique with his strikes.  He's far from being a text book example of how a punch or kick should be delivered, in a way that would allow him to be labeled a good striker or someone accomplished at boxing/kickboxing.

What Weidman is, is an effective striker.  He's smart.  He has good timing.  His wrestling causes people to hesitate, doubt or second guess themselves.  He doesn't look pretty doing it, and his technique isn't great, but he certainly gets the job done.

Okami is a better striker than Weidman in that he at least knows how to throw a kick.  

Silva hasn't looked good to me in any of his fights after he fought Okami.  He's slower, not as sharp.  His reflexes aren't what they used to be.  Bonnar who has been notoriously inaccurate in a lot of his fights managed to land good punches on Silva -- that Silva might never have gotten hit with in his prime.

Silva's 38.  38 is long passed your prime in any sport.

Weidman shouldn't pride himself so at having defeated an old man who hasn't looked like himself in the past 2-3 years.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 30, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> Think of how ugly and uncoordinated some of Weidman's kicks were in his fight with Silva.  Weidman doesn't have excellent technique with his strikes.  He's far from being a text book example of how a punch or kick should be delivered, in a way that would allow him to be labeled a good striker or someone accomplished at boxing/kickboxing.


Okami isn't "accomplished" at boxing or kickboxing.

Also, very poor to rate someones  striking skills based on aesthetics or what is "textbook" - effectiveness is all that matters. He is trained by Ray Longo, he is fundamentally sound in all of the things that are important. 



> What Weidman is, is an effective striker.  He's smart.  He has good timing.  His wrestling causes people to hesitate, doubt or second guess themselves.  He doesn't look pretty doing it, and his technique isn't great, but he certainly gets the job done.


So you just basically said he's a good striker.

Great foot work, great timing, can counter, works angles, has power, doesn't get rattled easily - better than what Okami has, the results certainly show that.



> Okami is a better striker than Weidman in that he at least knows how to throw a kick.


Considering Okami never throws kicks, that's hard to say.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 30, 2013)

Roy Jones would beat Okami in a boxing match too.


----------



## Sanity Check (Dec 30, 2013)

Thunder/lightning storm is making my internet cut out.  If I respond it'll be sometime later.  .


----------



## †obitobi (Dec 31, 2013)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> .
> 
> Silva's 38.  38 is long passed your prime in any sport.



Not necessarily significant.



1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Weidman shouldn't pride himself so at having defeated an old man who hasn't looked like himself in the past 2-3 years.



From Silva vs. Sonnen 2 to Bonnar, he's looked unbeatable, at least.

The sad part is that the "old man" argument goes both ways and yet no one is calling Silva lucky to have beaten his last few opponents. Any argument that he suddenly became old in the first fight is almost outright delusion, especially since some of these same guys were saying that Weidman vs. a "serious" Silva wouldn't win -- contrary to him being beatable as an old man.

First is was "serious" Silva, and now it's "prime" Silva. Haha, Silva couldn't have been too old, AND Weidman lucky.

In my opinion.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Dec 31, 2013)

Old man Roy jones beats any mma fighter in a boxing match easy

Prime he KOs them first round


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 31, 2013)

I admit...I would've probably bought a Jones/Silva boxing match.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Dec 31, 2013)

Prime RJJ would obviously be too much for an MMA fighter in a boxing match,

In an MMA match or real fight though, Weidman chokes him out in 50 seconds .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 31, 2013)

Weidman tries to leg check a jab and gets hit with a 15 punch combo.


----------



## Azzuri (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm interested to see how Belfort's/Weidman's cardio will hold up in a 5 rounder.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jan 2, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Weidman tries to leg check a jab and gets hit with a 15 punch combo.


----------



## Harard (Jan 2, 2014)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Good read, pretty much what I was saying before. Unfortunately Weidman seems to be getting completely discredited again, but oh well, it's expected.
> 
> Dude is legit, powerful, has great defence, and is one of the smartest fighters out there too. He beat Silva standing in both fights and shut down his counter-striking. Silva got outgrappled in both fights. He got the better of Silva in the clinch and nearly knocked him out in it and with that follow up GNP (that round was really close to a 10-8, I've read some decent arguments for it too). The only offence Silva mounted in the 1st fight, Weidman made adjustments to then ended up breaking his leg. Weidman was never in trouble in either fight, he controlled and won the vast majority of both fights in every area and neither got past the 2nd round.
> 
> Out of all his MMA fights the closest he's come to losing was probably by a kneebar from Araujo, but he showed great defence and dominated most of the fight. The only round in his MMA career he arguably lost was the 1st round against Sakara (it was short notice, his 1st UFC fight, and he had broken ribs going into it). He finishes the the greatest fighter in his weight class back-to-back. I can't wait to see what else he can do. He has a very tough road of MWs lined up for him.



I've got nothing against Weidman, but I wish he gets beat into a pulp in his next fight just to see your reaction.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 2, 2014)

People lose fights in MMA, it happens. If he loses his next fight that would suck, but he's a great guy, is still young in the sport, and has a great and evolving skill-set that I enjoy watching. I'll always root for him, have been for a long time now. I'm not a Silva fan but I don't know why some of his fans are so sensitive and defensive of him. I respect him a lot, he had the greatest MW run ever, arguably the best P4P ever. But that's likely done now, he's not in Weidman's league H2H. 

Weidman has to get a scope for his knee. Apparently there was a nagging injury during camp that he wants to get looked at before fighting Belfort. It might require surgery but he isn't sure yet. He has had five knee surgeries, but they were meniscal tears and two repairs. Hopefully it doesn't require surgery and he rests up and gets back to action some time in spring. 

A lot of tough fights at MW for him, always thought Silva wasn't his toughest stylistic match-up. This is probably the most stacked the division has ever been, certainly is at the top: Weidman, Machida, Silva, Belfort, Souza, Rockhold, Bisping, Kennedy. 2 guys I don't think are getting enough consideration in terms of tough match-ups for him are Rockhold and Bisping. They're two of the best conditioned MWs out there and the deep waters are one of the few areas where Weidman hasn't been tested in yet. Bisping has solid counter wrestling, some of the best in the division and he's not going to overextend for strikes like Munoz. 

He changes levels well, has great balance, initiates clinches (Weidman is better in that position than guys like Sonnen and Stann though), and uses the cage well. It's kind of similar to Silva's TDD once he gets his back to the cage except Bisping has a stronger whizzer but doesn't get underhooks from chest to chest as well as Silva. He has some pretty good technique in his kick-boxing and mixes it well with his defensive grappling. Bisping is 0-3 in title eliminators though.

Rockhold is very well-rounded. He used wall walking against Souza very well and stopped all of his attempts to grapple in that 1st round (Souza couldn't really do anything to him of note on the ground). He started tiring him out early too and was never on his back. The volume and efficiency of Souza's takedowns were decreasing every round iirc. He's a very tough guy to control, uses the cage very well, has the length and frame to make it a tough fight for Weidman physically, and he still maintained a fairly high pace in the last round against Souza who was visibly tired. People have questioned Weidman's cardio even though he's proud of it and his coaches don't question it. I think it's a bit overblown but it's something to consider I guess. 

I think Weidman is better at getting people down than Souza and a heavily drained Weidman (cut 32 pounds in 10 days) took Maia down at a pretty high rate and got a couple passes on him iirc. He's better at understanding posture and uses different tricks and techniques, little nuances near the cage to maintain control when the opponent is defending the takedowns or his attempts to pass (like against Tom Lawlor). Souza is another interesting fight for him, as is Machida (I'd hate to see either lose though). This really is a murderer's row, I wonder how he will do.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 2, 2014)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Old man Roy jones beats any mma fighter in a boxing match easy
> 
> Prime he KOs them first round



Put in kickboxing and wrestling and submissions and Roy gets murdered Rambo style.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jan 3, 2014)

Breaking his leg and potentially ending his career is a perfect humbling experience for someone like Anderson Silva.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 3, 2014)

War Kawajiri.

Soriano is a tough prospect. Crusher I think is past it, but he can still put on some great fights and beat a few guys from the Top-10 imo. The top of the heap is a long shot though (Aldo, Mendes, Edgar), I'd think.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 3, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Put in kickboxing and wrestling and submissions and Roy gets murdered Rambo style.



Prime Roy punches his way out of all those situations with ease.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 3, 2014)

ufc 168 fart

[YOUTUBE]zrqA1DNGaVA[/YOUTUBE]

Chris Weidman talks about his childhood.  

[YOUTUBE]6Ss7mcv-qU0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lurko (Jan 4, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Prime Roy punches his way out of all those situations with ease.



Prime Roy gets trolled with a punch check lmao.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 4, 2014)

^^ Yeah, seen that vid before. Weidman has a really odd relationship with his brother. I remember him talking him his bro in an interview a couple years ago, and he seems like a psycho. 

How did the ref not see that tap? Actually on the replay it didn't look as bad, kind of a weak tap and he went to sleep almost immediately.

Oh well, solid debut by the Crusher. Almost finished him with GNP at the end of the 1st. 

Lmao at his post-fight interview.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jan 4, 2014)

Lim has a lot of heart and is a raw talent. Even in a loss he was the most impressive performance on the main card for me. We all knew how good Saffiedine was prior to this bout. He needs a solid top 10er next. Maybe Rory MacDonald or like Martin Kampmann


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 4, 2014)

Lim has a lot of size (looked like he was over 200 pounds) and power, but his defence is really terrible.


----------



## eHav (Jan 6, 2014)

so.. Cruz is injured again..Barao the official champ now, will be facing Faber again. Cruz must have some terrible luck


----------



## †obitobi (Jan 7, 2014)

eHav said:


> so.. Cruz is injured again..Barao the official champ now, will be facing Faber again. Cruz must have some terrible luck



Maybe it's just a small tear. I don't predict that he'll have to work for a title shot, so it's not like much has changed, imho.


I think that Faber takes this one.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 8, 2014)

Cruz.  Prior to his groin tear(?).


----------



## Azzuri (Jan 8, 2014)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Weidman has to get a scope for his knee. Apparently there was a nagging injury during camp that he wants to get looked at before fighting Belfort. It might require surgery but he isn't sure yet. He has had five knee surgeries, but they were meniscal tears and two repairs. Hopefully it doesn't require surgery and he rests up and gets back to action some time in spring.


With all of these surgeries, hopefully he doesn't end up like Shogun, lol.

Technially, shouldn't Weidman be the #1 P4P? He did beat the #1 P4P, twice. If Machida and Lawler can jump to #4 and #3, respectively, I don't see why he shouldn't be #1 (well, depending on how you look at it).

Props for Faber accepting the fight, but it's a shame he only has 3 weeks to prepare for someone who already beat him.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 8, 2014)

Barao is a tough match-up for Faber, especially on short notice. He tends to stay on the outside of his own punching range against the better strikers he's matched up with (Aldo, Cruz, Barao) and just gets picked apart. He was getting kicked a lot and wasn't setting up his best strikes well, using some lackluster feints and kept getting tagged. Faber needs to use his head movement and a jab to get in close, he has the power and wrestling to threaten Barao in close, especially with his right hook. He's a gamer though, wasn't going to turn down that fight. He probably had a hunch Cruz might have pulled out.

Weidman and his team have been very vocal about Belfort's whole TRT thing. Serra and Weidman were on the MMA hour recently talking about it, good stuff from Serra, dude is so funny. I was losing it when he was talking about Tim Sylvia. Belfort is an interesting match-up. He tended to struggle against the more calculated pressure wrestler type fighters like Weidman, but Weidman isn't a great kicker and that's an aspect that has given Belfort a lot of problems in the past (Saku, Liddell, Silva, Jones, and I think Overeem but my memory is a bit hazy for match-up).


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm picking Faber to defeat Barao.

In Barao's defense, I thought Jorgenson, McDonald and Wineland would all defeat Barao and he proved me wrong.

.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 9, 2014)

I think Barao would have destroyed Cruz.

I think Faber has a chance if he outmuscles him to the ground and beats him up there.

Fighting against Barao though is like fighting against Blanka from Street Fighter.


----------



## Azzuri (Jan 9, 2014)

UFC 168 did 1.0-1.1 million PPV.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 9, 2014)

That's really good if it's accurate. Pretty cool how Weidman's life changed financially since he refused to sign a contract extension going into the first Silva fight (last fight on his contract). Dude is making bank right now.



> I think we're just going to keep the contract. I'm definitely OK with making what I was making. I think I was making $24,000 (to show) and $24,000 (as a win bonus). I want to do that because then after I beat Anderson like I plan on doing, then obviously the contract will jump up more than if I was to rip up the contract now. I'm ready to put all my eggs in one basket and put my money where my mouth is.



John Danaher:



> He was essentially homeless. He was financially completely bankrupt. I remember I had to lend Chris thousands of dollars out of my own pocket just to keep him solvent while he’s preparing to fight Silva. And his life was essentially in chaos.
> 
> One day when people know the full story of what happened, I’m not kidding when I say this, it’s like a goddamn Hollywood movie. It’s Rocky Balboa. It’s insane. The guy had nine fights. Bankrupt. Homeless. With a completely broken shoulder.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jan 9, 2014)

Damn, what a guy, I think he'll beat Vitor comfortably, don't see how you can favour someone who hasn't won a belt in years over the lineal champ, who has won his last few fights against top opponents


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 10, 2014)

IIRC, Weidman lost his house in Hurricane Sandy.  I hope they do make a movie about Weidman.  That would be awesome.

AFAIK, in past fights, Faber would wait for opponents to move into range & unload on them.  If his opponents didn't voluntarily move close enough for Faber to punch them in the face, Faber had no Plan B.  Maybe, you can see it in Faber's fights with Barao and Aldo.  Those entire fights are Faber standing in one spot waiting for his opponent to come close enough for him to punch them in the face.  But, they never do.  Faber has no backup plan, fights end in losing decisions.

Faber having no backup plan, or plan B to counterpunching could be the reason he lost every title fight he's had over the past 5 years.

With Duane Ludwig being appointed head coach at Alpha Male, things are different now.  Faber has improved dramatically, in terms of understanding range and knowing when and how to initiate action.  He may now have plan B and plan C for instances where his counterpunching is negated.  

Faber's also been spending time with Freddie Roach at Wild Card gym sharpening his boxing, as has Mauricio Rua prior to his KO win over James Te Huna, etc.

It seems to me like Barao barely wins his fights.  He didn't dominate Faber.  He didn't dominate McDonald.  He didn't dominate Wineland.  He just wanted it a little bit more than they did and had a slight advantage in understanding range.  

I think Faber will win, but wouldn't mind eating my words on the topic.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 10, 2014)

He didn't lose the house but it was messed up pretty bad and he had to move back in to his parents' place while his house was being repaired. His wife and kids were living with his parents in their basement not too long before the Maia fight (10 months prior iirc), him and his cousin owned the house that got hit (Ariel Helwani did an interview with him right at the area btw, and Weidman wasn't even worrying about himself - he was always talking about some older neighbours who had it worse and he played a very active role in getting shelter, food, clothes etc. for other families affected). They got it repaired though, but Weidman, his wife, and kids moved out to a new house. It looked nice from this Christmas lights photo on his Instagram and they showed a bit of it on Countdown to 168.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 10, 2014)

Damn, Barao is a 3-1 favorite over Faber.

I know Faber ony had less than a month to put together a training camp for Barao, but he's been on fire lately and those are good odds to be on Faber.

I'm thinking of dropping $100 on him


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jan 10, 2014)

Faber is not beating Barao bros. Or at least I'm not betting against Barao again. I've bet against Barao many times and he almost always proves me wrong. I see Barao ruling Bantamweight for years to come.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jan 10, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _ anderson silva looking good_


----------



## Azzuri (Jan 11, 2014)

TasteTheDifference said:


> *Spoiler*: _ anderson silva looking good_



Lorenzo and Dana visited him too.

Why is everyone sleeping on Bendo? After his fight w/Pettis he has "died out" and I haven't heard much from him.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 12, 2014)

Never been a big fan of Henderson but he has put on some great fights. He's one of the most well-rounded guys out there, really uses a lot of different and interesting techniques. I was pretty surprised that he got caught with that armbar, but Pettis showed some high level grappling there and has a sick guard. I think those body kicks really hurt/took something away from him, he seemed slower at reacting in Showtime's guard. His fight with Thomson should be interesting, both solid grapplers and use kicks more than most.

UFC 170 is stacked from top to bottom, but too bad Melendez-Nurmagomedov didn't happen. The UFC continues to suck at hyping up contenders. How are you going to have two of the best flyweights in the world on Fight Pass?

Some intriguing match-ups though. McMann will be a problem for Rousey, got a girl that isn't completely outmatched in grappling/athleticism. Also interesting that Thompson-Whittaker got the main card spot over Assuncao-Rivera considering the roll he's been on, even though I had Dillashaw winning against him 29-28. Excited/nervous to see how Cormier does at 205 and I hope Thompson starts a good streak. He's made strides in his grappling after training with Weidman and he still has some of the best striking at 170. That should be a scrap with Whittaker. 

War DC and Wonderboy!


----------



## Kuya (Jan 12, 2014)

Benson Henderson is gonna beat Thomson handidly. He'll likely get his belt back this year or whenever he gets a title shot.

He's the most well rounded in the division and does everything at a very high level. He's also got a high fight IQ. He's nearly impossible for anyone in the stacked division to outpoint as well.

Anthony Pettis for damn sure intimidates him though and is in his head.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 12, 2014)

I've never bet against Barao.

Urijah's +300 is tempting me.  



TasteTheDifference said:


> *Spoiler*: _ anderson silva looking good_



I saw that picture with someone claiming Silva will be walking in 6 weeks.  

Uriah Hall after his fight with Leben.





Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Never been a big fan of Henderson but he has put on some great fights. He's one of the most well-rounded guys out there, really uses a lot of different and interesting techniques. I was pretty surprised that he got caught with that armbar, but Pettis showed some high level grappling there and has a sick guard. I think those body kicks really hurt/took something away from him, he seemed slower at reacting in Showtime's guard. His fight with Thomson should be interesting, both solid grapplers and use kicks more than most.
> 
> UFC 170 is stacked from top to bottom, but too bad Melendez-Nurmagomedov didn't happen. The UFC continues to suck at hyping up contenders. How are you going to have two of the best flyweights in the world on Fight Pass?
> 
> ...



There's a Gracie breakdown of Pettis' armbar on Bendo.

[YOUTUBE]AZRNIiJWKAE[/YOUTUBE]

The way Nate Diaz judo tossed Gray Maynard in their last fight & was able to completely negate Maynard's wrestling makes me question if McMann will have anything for Rousey.

McMann claims she seems weaknesses in Rousey's wrestling and grappling, but that judo.


----------



## Azzuri (Jan 12, 2014)

Dana said that Nate turned down Khabib; Nate said he didn't turn down shit.

Now:


> Nate has never turned down a fight against anyone," Kogan said. "There are conditions that we asked for that were turned down by the UFC, so the fight didn't happen.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 12, 2014)

Kuya said:


> Benson Henderson is gonna beat Thomson handidly. He'll likely get his belt back this year or whenever he gets a title shot.
> 
> He's the most well rounded in the division and does everything at a very high level. He's also got a high fight IQ. He's nearly impossible for anyone in the stacked division to outpoint as well.
> 
> Anthony Pettis for damn sure intimidates him though and is in his head.



I don't know how soon Henderson will get a title shot if Pettis is still the champ. He beat him decisively and took the belt from him twice. I'd think he'd have to go on a pretty big roll, especially considering the contenders and other match-ups at 155 for Showtime. His wrestling has improved a lot with all the training with Askren. Henderson couldn't get him down (thought he also struggled to get Pettis down in their 1st fight, takedowns from explosive shots has always been more of an Achilles heel for him, not the clinch) or really have much significant output in the clinch. Pettis should really be 18-1. He should have gotten the nod against Palaszewski imo. The Guida fight was very close, but Pettis was trying to finish and not work his way to his feet. There was also octagon jitters and everything with that. Pettis really has never been out-damaged in his MMA career, nor finished. I don't see how Henderson is much more well-rounded than Pettis anyway. Injuries are really the only thing I see stopping Pettis, guy is just on another level right now. If injuries don't affect his performance too much, I think he'll go down as the greatest LW ever. Pettis has high fight IQ himself, and most people had Edgar winning the 2nd fight (I actually don't think any media outlet had Henderson winning that fight). I also doubt his fight with Thomson will be easy work.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 14, 2014)

UFN 35 is tomorrow.  

Main Card (Fox Sports 1)

Luke Rockhold 	vs. 	Constantinos Philippou 				
Lorenz Larkin 	vs. 	Brad Tavares 				
T.J. Dillashaw 	vs. 	Mike Easton 				
Yoel Romero 	vs. 	Derek Brunson 				
John Moraga 	vs. 	Dustin Ortiz 				
Cole Miller 	vs. 	Sam Sicilia 		

Preliminary card (Fox Sports 1)

Ramsey Nijem 	vs. 	Justin Edwards 				
Isaac Vallie-Flagg 	vs. 	Elias Silverio 				
Trevor Smith 	vs. 	Brian Houston 				
Alptekin Ozkilic 	vs. 	Louis Smolka 		

Preliminary card (Fight Pass)

Vinc Pichel 	vs. 	Garrett Whiteley 				
Charlie Brenneman 	vs. 	Beneil Dariush

.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 14, 2014)

Some potential good fights there. 

Romero is one of the best prospects in MMA. He has a very interesting/unorthodox Cuban boxing and striking style as a southpaw (and his bro, Yoan Hernandez, was a very accomplished amateur and he boxed with him a lot - he's the best cruiserweight boxer in the world now that Haye went up actually), really athletic, plus he's the best credentialed wrestler in MMA (maybe ever) with solid tilt techniques and great defence on top. I don't think his TD was as good as other parts of his wrestling though. It's a shame he's pretty old but I wonder how far he can go, it's almost impossible to keep him down and his striking has looked sharper as of late. He was doing well against Feijao and even hurt him, but he was too small and I think Feijao's TDD surprised him. I've also heard some wrestling stories about him being in fixed matches from Lawal, and one tim he got stabbed for not taking a dive by some Russians because he didn't agree with the price and then went out bandaged up and won gold at Worlds the next day

Edit: Ozkilic is also a guy who can make a pretty good name for himself in the flyweight division, he's already one of the best in the world there. Ortiz has a very tough task against Moraga. The main event should be a good one too.


----------



## Azzuri (Jan 14, 2014)

Cruz is out for 6-8 weeks. I thought it would be longer than that.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 15, 2014)

.

Luke Rockhold < *Constantinos Philippou* 
*Lorenz Larkin* > Brad Tavares 				
*T.J. Dillashaw* > Mike Easton 				
*Yoel Romero* > Derek Brunson 				
*John Moraga* > Dustin Ortiz 				
Cole Miller < *Sam Sicilia * 

*Ramsey Nijem* > Justin Edwards 				
*Isaac Vallie-Flagg* > Elias Silverio 				
Trevor Smith < *Brian Houston * 
Alptekin Ozkilic < *Louis Smolka 	* 

*Vinc Pichel* > Garrett Whiteley 				
*Charlie Brenneman* > Beneil Dariush

Not much confidence in my picks.



Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Romero is one of the best prospects in MMA. He has a very interesting/unorthodox Cuban boxing and striking style as a southpaw (and his bro, Yoan Hernandez, was a very accomplished amateur and he boxed with him a lot - he's the best cruiserweight boxer in the world now that Haye went up actually), really athletic, plus he's the best credentialed wrestler in MMA (maybe ever) with solid tilt techniques and great defence on top. I don't think his TD was as good as other parts of his wrestling though. It's a shame he's pretty old but I wonder how far he can go, it's almost impossible to keep him down and his striking has looked sharper as of late. He was doing well against Feijao and even hurt him, but he was too small and I think Feijao's TDD surprised him. I've also heard some wrestling stories about him being in fixed matches from Lawal, and one tim he got stabbed for not taking a dive by some Russians because he didn't agree with the price and then went out bandaged up and won gold at Worlds the next day
> 
> Edit: Ozkilic is also a guy who can make a pretty good name for himself in the flyweight division, he's already one of the best in the world there. Ortiz has a very tough task against Moraga. The main event should be a good one too.



Romero may have fought Feijao with a lingering neck injury and not been near full strength.

I think after the Feijao fight is when Romero got his neck surgery.  Then he came back looking like a new man, went on a rampage and started smashing people.

That's an interesting story.  I always wondered whether the russian mafia had a hand in preventing Fedor from fighting in the UFC.

If the yakuza were involved with K-1 for a time, I don't know if it would be too farfetched to assume the russian mafia has a controlling interest in M-1 Global and similar promotions.



Neighborhood Sniper said:


> Cruz is out for 6-8 weeks. I thought it would be longer than that.



I think Cruz was only out for a long time because his body rejected (or consumed) its first ACL replacement and had to have the same surgery twice.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jan 15, 2014)

I always wonder how much fighters much taller than average for their weight class (like cole Miller) actually weigh in at on fight night 

Wow really gutsy from Romero  you can't say this card has lacked excitement


----------



## Arishem (Jan 15, 2014)

That was a shitty stoppage for Brunson.


----------



## eHav (Jan 15, 2014)

^ what the fuck 

nice finish by rockhold


----------



## Arishem (Jan 15, 2014)

Phillipoop pretty much sums up this card, but in a good way.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 16, 2014)

Arishem said:


> That was a shitty stoppage for Brunson.



Omg.  Is that why Romero was moving so much slower and not as explosive as he usually is?  He had to go real bad?

If you like that kind of thing - there are a lot of clips of people pooping themselves at karate / wrestling tournaments on youtube.


----------



## Azzuri (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm bummed Philippou was taken out that easily via liver kick combo.

What do people think about Anthony Johnson at 205?  I would like to see him fight better competition.  He could be dangerous in that div.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 20, 2014)

I cant wait for Machida vs Mousasi!

I got Mousasi 1st or 2nd rd ko.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 20, 2014)

Bendo vs Thomson, saturday!

Going with...  something like.

*Benson Henderson* > Josh Thomson 				
Stipe Miocic  < *Gabriel Gonzaga * 
*Donald Cerrone* > Adriano Martins 				
Darren Elkins < *Jeremy Stephens * 

*Alex Caceres* > Sergio Pettis 				
*Eddie Wineland* > Yves Jabouin 				
*Chico Camus* > Yaotzin Meza 				
Junior Hernandez < *Hugo Viana * 
*Daron Cruickshank* > Mike Rio 				
George Sullivan . Mike Rhodes (never seen either of these guys fight)		

Walt Harris < *Nikita Krylov*



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> I cant wait for Machida vs Mousasi!
> 
> I got Mousasi 1st or 2nd rd ko.



Its about time Mousasi had a chance to show what he's got.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 20, 2014)

Really good fight card, can't wait for that main event. The two are solid grapplers and have good takedowns and use a lot of kicks for their stand-up, especially high kicks. Gonzaga and Miocic have both shown improved boxing recently. Out of all the people that ran through Roy Nelson, Miocic arguably had the finest performance. 

Jabouin-Wineland just looks like a really lopsided match-up on the surface but Wineland got taken out by spinning shit recently ... Both guys are fun to watch though.

Caceres-Pettis should be an interesting one too, seems like a good match-up for Pettis on paper.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 20, 2014)

Some thoughts on the card.

Nikita "Al Capone" Krylov may have had something like 16 professional fights in 2 years to get into the UFC.  Couldn't begin to guess how padded or unreliable his record is, although he didn't look too bad in his first bout against Soa Paleilei.

I think Alex Caceres is 5 foot 9, he could have a decent height and reach advantage over Pettis.  If Caceres is in shape, his cardio is always through the roof.  He'll never get tired or gas before his opponent.  Very tough test for Pettis if he can't get an early finish.

Cruickshank vs Rio could be a mismatch.  Mike Rio's wrestling credentials are former NAIA champion.  Its a different organization from the usual NCAA division I, II, and so on and may not be as prestigious or have as tough of a competition level.  Cruickshank's NCAA division III credentials could be worth more than Rio's NAIA championship.  Couldn't really say, but it is a possibility.

Chico Camus could be making his way up the rankings into eventual contendership.  His last fight, a win over Kyung Ho Kang -- impressive performance.

I'm not convinced Eddie Wineland was hurt by Barao's spinning back kick & thought that was a premature stoppage.  If I remember right, Wineland put his hand down to catch himself from falling.  Then he tried to duck under when Barao tried to swarm in for the finish.  If Wineland was unconscious or out of it, I don't know that he would have the presence of mind to do either of those things.

Jeremy Stephens also looked impressive against Rony Jason last time around.  Rony Jason threw a regular overhand right, taking his head "off center" to avoid the straight counter.  Stephens threw a right head kick and Jason's off center head movement carried his head right into the path of it.  Beautiful counter.  Stephens' wrestling and ground game also looked strong at 145.

Clueless on who wins Stipe vs Napao.  I think Gonzaga is more durable than Stipe.  But Stipe carries that 80 inch reach and has great kicks he could unleash at long range, if he decides to keep his distance.  I have a feeling Stipe will probably win.  Even if Gonzaga's finishes of Rothwell, Jordan and Herman were more impressive than Stipe's win over Roy Nelson.

Not too excited over Bendo vs Thomson.  Bendo is always so conservative and lacks the skills to finish.  Not convinced by Thomson's win over Diaz.  Diaz was coming off a big loss and salary deduction and had to be off his game.  I think Bendo will win via athleticism.  But I only think that way because I think Thomson's win over Diaz was a fluke.

Ok.  Now, let's see how much what really happens in contrast to what I said humbles me.


----------



## Azzuri (Jan 20, 2014)

Reportedly, Shogun will rematch against Dan Henderson in March.


----------



## Azzuri (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm assuming this fight is 5 rounds? Either way, I have Hendo winning.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 21, 2014)

Hendo wasn't moving well in his fight with Vitor.

Wouldn't be surprised if Hendo's knee is still bothering him.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 22, 2014)

First fight was the best fight in MMA history. It had everything! Doubt this one looks like the first. Either a KO or a TKO.

I got Shogun winning I think Henderson has to much millage at this point


----------



## Kuya (Jan 22, 2014)

They're going to hug each other from the end of round 3 to 5.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jan 22, 2014)

It was a good fight but I think calling it the best ever in MMA is a huge leap. It didn't have it all since the technical side was pretty poor, especially from Shogun since he just decided to brawl with Hendo. I don't think it even has an argument for the best that year (Edgar-Maynard II and Alvarez-Chandler were clearly better), and Shogun himself had a much better fight in 2005 against Nogueira. I also liked the 1st Machida fight more than the Hendo one.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 22, 2014)

I like Jones and Guff fight more.


----------



## pajamas (Jan 23, 2014)

Looks like a decent card, would've still liked to have seen Jones fight. He is one entertaining friend.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 25, 2014)

Holy shit.  Think I'm definitely going to lose money today.

Parlay Wineland, Camus, Cruickshank, Caceres, Krylov 
Parlay Wineland, Camus, Cruickshank 
Parlay Stipe, Stephens, Cerrone 
Parlay Stipe & Gonzaga over 1.5, Thomson, Caceres, Krylov 
Straight Cruickshank
Straight Camus
Straight Wineland
Straight Thomson
Straight Caceres
Straight Viana

.


----------



## eHav (Jan 25, 2014)

nice fight betwen young pettis and caceres


----------



## †obitobi (Jan 25, 2014)

eHav said:


> nice fight betwen young pettis and caceres



I agree - FoTN thus far, in my opinion.

Everyone loses, so I'm glad that he got it out of the way now, so that he can learn. Just sucks how much pressure people were putting on Pettis. It could have been much worse, especially in the 2nd round, so nice fight - nice fight to Caceres, as well.


----------



## eHav (Jan 25, 2014)

thomson could have won this if he hadnt broke his hand. and lol 49-46 benson?


----------



## †obitobi (Jan 25, 2014)

The 2nd round was close, but I had Thompson taking the first two.

It wasn't a split decision though, in my opinion.

Fotn - Pettis & Carceres

Kotn - Cerrone


In my opinion.


----------



## eHav (Jan 25, 2014)

lol at idiots messing with Benson's wiki page


----------



## pajamas (Jan 25, 2014)

He got robbed. Plain and simple.

Also goddamn he's looking qt as fuck.


----------



## Azzuri (Jan 25, 2014)

Close right, but I think Thompson edged it out. A close fight is not a robbery.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 25, 2014)

Can't believe so many of the fighters I like won their fights.

Today is a great day for me!  



1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Holy shit.  Think I'm definitely going to lose money today.
> 
> Parlay Wineland, Camus, Cruickshank, Caceres, Krylov
> Parlay Wineland, Camus, Cruickshank
> ...



Thought I was about to embarrass myself but ^ made $500.

If Thomson had won, would have made about $1500.   

That Stipe & Gonzaga over 1.5, Thomson, Caceres, Krylov parlay was +9528 and I had $10 on it.  

/Lifestyles of the br0ke & brainless.  :WOW


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jan 29, 2014)

Hey guys check out this great vid I happened to find today. Best Fedor highlight vid i've seen.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZl1iZZMrcE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 29, 2014)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> It was a good fight but I think calling it the best ever in MMA is a huge leap. It didn't have it all since the technical side was pretty poor, especially from Shogun since he just decided to brawl with Hendo. I don't think it even has an argument for the best that year (Edgar-Maynard II and Alvarez-Chandler were clearly better), and Shogun himself had a much better fight in 2005 against Nogueira. I also liked the 1st Machida fight more than the Hendo one.


It was alot of technique in that fight.
Striking and grappling.
The traps, the footwork, punches and kicks.
The fights you listed werent close imo.


Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I like Jones and Guff fight more.


Great fight but no where near as good imo.
We barely saw any grappling just 1 guy getting outstruck over the course of 5 rds
Gus Rds 1 2 3 and 4


----------



## Azzuri (Jan 29, 2014)

Anyone down for a sig/ava bet?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 29, 2014)

On who             ?


----------



## Azzuri (Jan 29, 2014)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> On who             ?


Overeem/Mir, Gustafsson/Manuwa, Woodley/Condit, Machida/Mousasi.

I have Mir, Manuwa, Woodley, and Mousasi. You can pick 1/4.


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 29, 2014)

CM Punk said he is interested in joining the UFC, if he comes, imagine the dream fights.

Punk/Bones, Punk/Mashida, Punk/Evans, etc...


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jan 29, 2014)

Those guys would break his face in, afaik he has no training whatsoever


----------



## LordPerucho (Jan 29, 2014)

He has a good ground game and is a hard worker, Imagine Punk with his incredible mic skills in TUF, he can help the UFC better than Lesnar...


----------



## Azzuri (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 30, 2014)

Neighborhood Sniper said:


> Overeem/Mir, Gustafsson/Manuwa, Woodley/Condit, Machida/Mousasi.
> 
> I have Mir, Manuwa, Woodley, and Mousasi. You can pick 1/4.



I'm down

Overeem, Gus and Carlos.

How long do we keep them sig or avi up?

Any rules?

Not touching the Machida/Mousasi fight lol


----------



## Azzuri (Jan 30, 2014)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> I'm down
> 
> Overeem, Gus and Carlos.
> 
> ...



Since the risks are high, I guess I'll bet on Condit/*Woodley* (and even then, that's a big risk), lol.

One month (unless that's too long for you). 

It can be the sig, avatar, or both. You can choose whatever you desire you want your opponent's sig/ava to bet.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm confused. Thought you wanted to do em all.


----------



## Azzuri (Jan 30, 2014)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> I'm confused. Thought you wanted to do em all.



No, that's why I said 1/4. Well, we could, but I'm no sure how going it like that would work.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 30, 2014)

Thinking of going with...

Renan Bar?o (c) < *Urijah Faber * 
Jos? Aldo (c) < *Ricardo Lamas * 
Frank Mir < *Alistair Overeem 	* 
John Lineker < *Ali Bagautinov * 
Jamie Varner < *Abel Trujillo * 

*John Makdessi* > Alan Patrick 				
*Chris Cariaso* > Danny Martinez 				
Nick Catone < *Tom Watson * 
*Al Iaquinta* > Kevin Lee 				

*Clint Hester* > Andy Enz 				
Tony Martin < *Rashid Magomedov 	* 
Neil Magny < *Gasan Umalatov*



Neighborhood Sniper said:


> I have Mir, Manuwa, Woodley, and Mousasi. You can pick 1/4.



The latest episode of "The Reem" made me a believer.  



I'll take you up on Overeem vs Mir, if you like.  



perucho1990 said:


> CM Punk said he is interested in joining the UFC, if he comes, imagine the dream fights.



I think CM Punk trained in brazilian jiu jitsu for a long time.

The main problem WWE guys could have in making a transition to MMA probably has to do with a lot of them being drug & substance abusers.  Kurt Angle claims he had something like a 60 painkiller (codeine?) tablet a day habit.

I don't know if its possible to compete athletically at a high level after abusing your body that way.


----------



## eHav (Jan 30, 2014)

^ Faber over Barao is so unlikely


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 30, 2014)

eHav said:


> ^ Faber over Barao is so unlikely



Faber is a decent sized underdog.

I don't think Barao's wrestling has really been tested.  In the Michael McDonald fight, Barao had McDonald mounted.  McDonald threw Barao off him like it was nothing & got back up.

I'm thinking Faber will have a wrestling and possibly a grappling advantage due to his base maybe being stronger than Barao and Faber being faster with his transitions / chain wrestling.  Its tough to say, Faber never tested Barao's take down defense in their first fight & no one has made a serious effort to wrestle Barao in the last few years.

Barao's main advantage over Faber is his height and reach.  Barao, like Aldo, is great at fighting moving backwards, using kicks & making people chase him.  He's also technically very sound.  That's the main thing Faber will have to contend with.  

In the past, Faber didn't have the mobility or technique to get inside the reach of bigger guys like Aldo and Barao.  Faber would try to walk them down & was never able to get in position.

In recent times, Faber may have upped his game enough that those things will no longer be an issue.

.


----------



## Azzuri (Jan 30, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> The latest episode of "The Reem" made me a believer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck it, I'll take it. 


 I can have two sigs, but only one avatar; I can take two bets (to the other guy).


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 30, 2014)

Neighborhood Sniper said:


> Fuck it, I'll take it.
> 
> I can have two sigs, but only one avatar; I can take two bets (to the other guy).



If Reem wins, could you do one sig for one month, then the other the following?

I'm confused as to why you're picking Mir over Reem.  Mir hasn't shown much since the JDS / Nogueira fights, imo.  He landed some nice left hands on JDS before JDS got upset and finished him.  

Other than that, he's been completely manhandled and dominated by everyone.  

I won't ask you to have a demeaning or embarrassing sig, just maybe advertise some things for me.  

Maybe I'm getting ahead of myself...

*edit* - looks like Frank Mir is on TRT.  That could make a difference?


----------



## Azzuri (Jan 31, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> If Reem wins, could you do one sig for one month, then the other the following?
> 
> I'm confused as to why you're picking Mir over Reem.  Mir hasn't shown much since the JDS / Nogueira fights, imo.  He landed some nice left hands on JDS before JDS got upset and finished him.
> 
> ...



Sure. 

Well, I'm a fan of him, so I'm gonna pick him by default, lol. Other than that, I believe he will beat Overeem by throwing a fake, or somehow getting the fight to the ground. Not only that, but it's more of a "Whose chin is gonna hold up first?" type of match. If Mir can survive the first round, then I believe his chances are increased. However, if Overeem gets Mir in the clinch, we all know how it's gonna end. 



Aldo is willing to drop the belt in order to fight Pettis:



Looks like Aldo is picking the Seahawks, lol.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm not that confident in Carlos vs a wrestler.

Gus and Manuwha?


----------



## Sanity Check (Jan 31, 2014)

Neighborhood Sniper said:


> Well, I'm a fan of him, so I'm gonna pick him by default, lol. Other than that, I believe he will beat Overeem by throwing a fake, or somehow getting the fight to the ground. Not only that, but it's more of a "Whose chin is gonna hold up first?" type of match. If Mir can survive the first round, then I believe his chances are increased. However, if Overeem gets Mir in the clinch, we all know how it's gonna end.



I don't think Overeem has a suspect chin.

Bigfoot hit him with a solid combo that would've put more or less anyone out, and didn't give him a chance to recover.  Overeem took a lot of shots before he was down and out.

Travis Browne knocked out Stefan Struve with a superman punch.  He ko'ed Gonzaga with elbows to the head.  Finished Overeem with a front kick.  Overeem's chin isn't bad, I think it has more to do with Browne being athletic and explosive and getting a lot of leverage on his strikes with his long frame.

Its been a long time since Mir managed to hurt anyone standing.  

He's always seemed to have a career long failing where, if his back is pressed up against the cage, he goes to sleep and doesn't do anything.  Shane Carwin exploited it.  Then, Daniel Cormier.  Finally you have Barnett finishing Mir in the same position.

TRT could change things.  Its been said steroid & TRT benefits could last as long as 10 years from a single dose.

I hope you win, but won't be surprised if Overeem smashes him.  :WOW


----------



## Azzuri (Jan 31, 2014)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> I'm not that confident in Carlos vs a wrestler.
> 
> Gus and Manuwha?



Alright, cool.


----------



## Azzuri (Jan 31, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I don't think Overeem has a suspect chin.
> 
> Bigfoot hit him with a solid combo that would've put more or less anyone out, and didn't give him a chance to recover.  Overeem took a lot of shots before he was down and out.
> 
> ...



Well, he DOES fight in the HW division, so I don't think it's too bad when you consider the division he's in.

It'd leave a lot of people pissed, but Mir could always use the tactic Werdum used in his second fight against Overeem (and I still want to see Mir vs Werdum). Mir only needs a hold of one limb and it's game over.

Hopefully the TRT does make a difference. I'm also curious at what Mir and Overeem will weigh at.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 1, 2014)

My bets.  Probably won't do too well this time.  Neglected my research & didn't put much into it.

*Parlay*
Lamas, Watson, Overeem, Bagautinov, Trujillo 
Faber, Watson, Hester, Trujillo 
Magomedov, Umalatov 
Overeem, Cariaso, Makdessi, Bagautinov 

*Straight*
Hester
Watson
Trujillo
Overeem
Lamas
Faber


----------



## Gallic Rush (Feb 1, 2014)

Dag, you're betting against Nova Uniao twice? 

Not only that, Faber already lost to Barao once already. What has he done differently to turn his game around?


----------



## Azzuri (Feb 1, 2014)

Wow, he threw a bomb.



> Chris Weidman will defend his UFC middleweight title belt vs. Vitor Belfort on May 24 in Las Vegas


----------



## eHav (Feb 1, 2014)

was a nice fight to start off the main card


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Feb 1, 2014)

U think he'll gas or choke, looks like he's got this


----------



## Azzuri (Feb 1, 2014)

.........


----------



## Gallic Rush (Feb 1, 2014)

Reem honestly spared Mir. He could have taken his head off at the end there.


----------



## eHav (Feb 2, 2014)

aldo still on another level from the rest. but his gas tank..


----------



## Gallic Rush (Feb 2, 2014)

Yeah, Lamas needs a bit more experience and more effective set ups for his takedowns. If he could have pressured Aldo more and got the ball rolling by the third rounds or so the fifth rounds would have looked waaaaaaay different.


EDIT: LOL, is that Arlovski sitting behind Browne?


----------



## Azzuri (Feb 2, 2014)

He did a good job avoiding damage, for the most. Now, with that beings said, I hope he moves up and fights Pettis.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Feb 2, 2014)

Early stoppage but holy fuck no one has hurt Faber like that.


----------



## eHav (Feb 2, 2014)

lol terrible stoppage. but if it kept going it would end up like that eventually , barao was not letting go


----------



## Azzuri (Feb 2, 2014)

So what do you have for me, lol?


----------



## Kuya (Feb 2, 2014)

That sucks it was stopped while he was giving the thumbs up for "I'm okay, don't stop it."

I was thinking he was gonna explode out o the hold.

Aldo should move up and destroy Bendo.


----------



## eHav (Feb 2, 2014)

the problem with faber is that that position was the safest he could be in that moment. anything else he could do would probably get him punched in the face or put in a worse position on the ground


----------



## Gallic Rush (Feb 2, 2014)

Let's be honest though, if he was getting rocked that early in the fight.... he was doing worse than he did the first time he fought Barao.


----------



## Niabingi (Feb 2, 2014)

I felt for Faber with that stoppage but Herb asked him to fight back and where he was standing it'd be very hard for him to see that thumbs up. To him it just looked as though Urijah was doing nothing to improve his position or defend himself well.

Aldo is too far away from the rest of the Featherweight division. Too tooo far, it's a bit sad now. He is just so uninterested and never ever threatened by anyone; he can just take it easy in his fights.


----------



## †obitobi (Feb 2, 2014)

Niabingi said:


> *Aldo is too far away from the rest of the Featherweight division. Too tooo far, it's a bit sad now.* He is just so uninterested and never ever threatened by anyone; he can just take it easy in his fights.



Spoken like a true Aldo fan. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Swanson and Mendes deserve rematches. Porier has been putting it together lately. Cerrone and Maynard have talked about coming to FW. Barao might even  move up if the BW division looks cleaned out.

And the KZ fight should have been treated like a cut, and determined if he should've continued - it was competitive if you weren't only watching Aldo.




With all of that said, it would be interesting to see Aldo at lightweight. A bout with Anthony Pettis has been all but set.


----------



## Niabingi (Feb 2, 2014)

†obitobi said:


> Spoken like a true Aldo fan. Swanson and Mendes deserve rematches. Porier has been putting it together lately. Cerrone and Maynard have talked about coming to FW. Barao might even  move up if the BW division looks cleaned out.
> 
> And the KZ fight should have been treated like a cut, and determined if he should've continued - it was competitive if you weren't only watching Aldo.
> 
> With all of that said, it would be interesting to see Aldo at lightweight. A bout with Anthony Pettis has been all but set.



They do deserve rematches but it is boring. I would much rather see Mendes and Swanson have fight to determine who gets the belt after Aldo vacates it. Allow a bit of shuffle in the division and a lot more competition for a while until the division settles down again. Also at 155 Aldo will be facing bigger, stronger guys and I think will have to work a lot harder in his fights.

I'm a big fan of Aldo's striking and his TDD. I'm a *nerd* for technical striking and he is one of the best examples of it in the UFC. It's the defensive striking that really sets him apart. He's only ever fought the best in his division for the past few years and he's never been dropped or rocked or even caught and always takes minimal damage each fight, I think that's impressive! He's not a mover like Edgar but his head movement is very effective and works exceptionally well. He controls the distance of the fight with his jabs, sets up his leg kicks with solid combinations, hits hard when he does kick and can hurt his opponents with just those two (actually quite defensive) strikes. Add in his ninja like take down defense and it makes for a fighter who currently the only thing people can bring up as his weakness is Cardio. Toward the end of every fight he gasses hard.

Barao will only move up to Featherweight if Aldo moves up to Lightweight being as they are from the same camp and all. Chances of them ever fighting each other is at 0%

The KZ match was not competitive. It was opening up a bit at the end of the third and start of the fourth. Close fights, controversial decisions and barn burners always get immediate rematch status. If there was anything like that here Dana would've made it known that KZ was still the number 1 contender. 

KZ is my favourite fighter at FW. A mix of his style and him being Korean (I had some phenomenal times in SK!) But his constant responding to the jab with the left hook was killing me. It was so predictable it allowed Aldo to take him down time after time. KZ wasn't himself in that fight his plan was to be more reserved and open up in the last couple of rounds when Aldo inevitably gassed. He shouldn't have bothered, should've just stuck to his style and gone balls to the wall start to finish. Hopefully that's a lesson learned for him. 

I'd like to see him get a title shot again soon but for his own development I'd like it to be in a fight or two. Give him a combination like Siver and Lamas then the title shot. Next time he fights for the belt I want him to genuinely have a really high chance of winning it. He gets better in every fight and I think he'll learn a lot from fighting a striker like Siver and a GnP guy like Lamas.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 2, 2014)

All of Barao's punches hit Faber in the arm when he was down.

Don't think Faber was in danger there.  



Gallic Rush said:


> Dag, you're betting against Nova Uniao twice?
> 
> Not only that, Faber already lost to Barao once already. What has he done differently to turn his game around?



Yeah, made some $10 parlays on Faber and Lamas.

Barao's trained at Nova Uniao forever.  I made the mistake of assuming he hit a plateau, a point where he didn't have much more to learn there or improve on.  Glad to see he proved me wrong.

Lamas had something like 6 to 1 odds.  I thought he had a decent enough chance of winning to be worth it.  

All in all, lost about $20.  



Neighborhood Sniper said:


> So what do you have for me, lol?



I'll try to find something.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 2, 2014)

Gallic Rush said:


> Let's be honest though, if he was getting rocked that early in the fight.... he was doing worse than he did the first time he fought Barao.



For sure, but every year we see fighter's coming back from being rocked in the first round and nearly losing and later on winning by either finish or decision.

Faber is very close to Barao-Cruz level and in all honesty if he made it to the 2nd round and the in between break, he could have recovered and possibly find an opening to finish Barao between rounds 2-5 if he outmuscled him to the ground. Barao is a monster, but Faber is still ELITE in his own right and had a chance to win regardless of how the first round would have played out.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 2, 2014)

it's really hard to hate on Herb Dean though, he's an incredible and classy ref all in all

just made a mistake, and we all make mistakes


----------



## Niabingi (Feb 2, 2014)

Kuya said:


> For sure, but every year we see fighter's coming back from being rocked in the first round and nearly losing and later on winning by either finish or decision.
> 
> Faber is very close to Barao-Cruz level and in all honesty if he made it to the 2nd round and the in between break, he could have recovered and possibly find an opening to finish Barao between rounds 2-5 if he outmuscled him to the ground. Barao is a monster, but Faber is still ELITE in his own right and had a chance to win regardless of how the first round would have played out.



I believe that Faber would've had a very good chance at finishing Barao had he been given the chance to recover.

Barao has a great jab, real slick but when he throws his more powerful punches or his right he just always descends into chin up, hands down mode! Urijah loves to come over the top with his overhand right, I believe he would've had plenty of opportunity during the fight to land that punch on Barao.

I wish the fight had been allowed to continue and we have seen from his fights with Brown and Aldo that Faber is a tough tough guy and had he been given the chance to recover I feel he'd have shocked a few people.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 2, 2014)

Anyone want to avi bet Machida vs Mousasi?

I got Mousasi, last time Machida fought a striker as good as Mousasi he got KTFO .


----------



## Gallic Rush (Feb 2, 2014)

Kuya said:


> For sure, but every year we see fighter's coming back from being rocked in the first round and nearly losing and later on winning by either finish or decision.
> 
> Faber is very close to Barao-Cruz level and in all honesty if he made it to the 2nd round and the in between break, he could have recovered and possibly find an opening to finish Barao between rounds 2-5 if he outmuscled him to the ground. Barao is a monster, but Faber is still ELITE in his own right and had a chance to win regardless of how the first round would have played out.


Coulda. I mean that woulda been sweet if it had, but a lot of times guys just end up taking unnecessary punishment and I can see where Herb was playing the odds on that one.



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Anyone want to avi bet Machida vs Mousasi?
> 
> I got Mousasi, last time Machida fought a striker as good as Mousasi he got KTFO .


Mousasi looks like he's been getting lazy and Machida is continually reinventing himself. Never looked better.

Got Machida 100% on that match up.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 2, 2014)

So avi bet?


----------



## Gallic Rush (Feb 3, 2014)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> So avi bet?


You're on.


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 3, 2014)

I'd really like to see Aldo vs Pettis i think it would be an epic fight.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 3, 2014)

Frankie Edgar obviously gonna take dat Featherweight Crown and sit on the throne for a while once Aldo moves up to Lightweight.

Faber will probably test his chances again at Featherweight and earn a title shot against Frankie.


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 3, 2014)

Who do you think should challenge Barao next? Cub Swanson?


----------



## Kuya (Feb 3, 2014)

Bantamweight Division is pretty awful

There's really nothing there behind Barao-Cruz-Faber

If he doesn't get Cruz then I guess... uhhhh Mizugaki? Assuncao? 

Barao fighting those last two is just


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 3, 2014)

Yeah i don't see anybody beating him for a while.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 4, 2014)

*BOLD PREDICTION*

Frankie Edgar, Benson Henderson and Lyoto Machida will all be champions again by the end of the year.


----------



## Niabingi (Feb 4, 2014)

No way Frankie Edgar is going to be champion at 145. I think both Mendes and Cub are very hard fights for him! I don't see him besting them both. His big speed advantage at 155 does not exist at 145 and I don't think he'll be able to hang at the top so easily.

As for the BW division I'm going to say that TJ Dillashaw has a very good chance of taking the belt. People kept on talking about Bang Ludwig transforming the striking of Team Alpha Male when in reality the majority of the fighters there were already pretty set in their ways and had that go to tool already. He mostly just tweaked them.

TJ on the other hand has grown leaps and bounds in his striking! He looks more and more like a kick boxer in every fight. He has taken the technical skills that Ludwig brings to heart and is evolving rapidly under his guidance. I believe with his discipline and technical striking when Barao does his chin up, hands down stick he could capitalise.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Feb 4, 2014)

Edgar might have a shot if Aldo moves up. Benson and Lyoto are out of luck though.


----------



## Azzuri (Feb 4, 2014)

I just news that Anthony Johnson will face Phil Davis at UFC 172.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 4, 2014)

Anthony Johnson still fights lol?


----------



## Niabingi (Feb 4, 2014)

He's been on a good Heavyweight and Light Heavyweight run in WSOF. Guy has all the talent in the world he was just killing himself with those ridiculous weight cuts, he may lose a size and strength advantage at LHW but at least he'll be able to make weight with regularity.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 4, 2014)

Gallic Rush said:


> Edgar might have a shot if Aldo moves up. Benson and Lyoto are out of luck though.



You're underestimating Benson power to win a controversial decision over ANYONE. He basically beats everyone in the division not named Pettis.

Lyoto should be a favorite over pretty much all of the top 5 guys in the division and I see him beating Weidman.


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Who do you think should face Weidman next? cause i think he'll beat Belfort at UFC 173


----------



## Lurko (Feb 4, 2014)

Belfort is scary right now, Idk man he's on roids lol.


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 4, 2014)

I'd like to see Machida get a shot at the champion whoever that might be after UFC 173.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 4, 2014)

None of us should sleep on Mousasi, but I think the winner of this fight gets a title shot, and I think Machida is gonna beat Mousasi by decision.


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Any chance we see Machida KO Mousasi? and i agree winner gets a title shot.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 5, 2014)

UFC 170 has been getting killed by injuries. Assuncao-Rivera and RDA-Khabilov have been scrapped, but it was probably best for Rivera to not fight a guy like Assuncao so soon. 

UFC on Fox 11 is looking juicy. 

Browne-Werdum
Cerrone-Barboza
RDA-Nurmagomedov
Masvidal-Healy
Tavares-Yomero

Don't really care about Tate-Carmouche though.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 5, 2014)

Cerrone's broke ass gonna fight 5 times again this year


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 6, 2014)

Gallic Rush said:


> You're on.



2 weeks good for you?


----------



## Gallic Rush (Feb 6, 2014)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> 2 weeks good for you?



Yeah.

Only problem I can see for myself is if Machida eats another Phil Davis type decision.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 6, 2014)

Neighborhood Sniper said:


> So what do you have for me, lol?



.



How's that?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 6, 2014)

Gallic Rush said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Only problem I can see for myself is if Machida eats another Phil Davis type decision.


Getting robbed? Or you think Gegard will fight like Phil?

Gegard will be the aggressor in this fight so he is automatically up on points


----------



## Azzuri (Feb 6, 2014)

Thiago Silva is in a standoff with the cops. I think he's in custody now.



> found out his wife was cheating with someone from a BJJ gym she had recently trained at.
> 
> armed himself and went to the gym to confront the man and threatened numerous people there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 7, 2014)

Heard his jitz coach was rolling with his wife and he went Brandon Vera on the gym


----------



## Gallic Rush (Feb 7, 2014)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Getting robbed? Or you think Gegard will fight like Phil?
> 
> Gegard will be the aggressor in this fight so he is automatically up on points


There's no way Gegard outstrikes Machida. Forget forward/backward movement that shit is irrelevant.



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Heard his jitz coach was rolling with his wife and he went Brandon Vera on the gym



If by rolling you mean fucking on the side, then yes that seems to be what was happening. Then again, Thiago and his wife seem to have been separated for a year sooooo this is just Thiago being a possessive maniac.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 8, 2014)

dat last emperor


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 8, 2014)

Gallic Rush said:


> There's no way Gegard outstrikes Machida. Forget forward/backward movement that shit is irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> If by rolling you mean fucking on the side, then yes that seems to be what was happening. Then again, Thiago and his wife seem to have been separated for a year sooooo this is just Thiago being a possessive maniac.



He's beat more decorated strikers before.

Watch his fight with Kyotaro.

What's the best striker Machida has beaten?


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Feb 9, 2014)

The best striker Machida beat was Shgun and we all now how that went lol
I've got Machida winning a UD and Jacara subbing that wrestle hump French canidian 

Ms Ida gets next crack after Chris TKOs Vitor


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 9, 2014)

Jacare has had trouble in the past with big middleweights like Luke Rockhold.

Carmont at 6'3 is a big middleweight.

Mousasi has been inactive & not fought for a long time, "ring rust" could be a big factor for him. 

Still Mousasi is sharp & has good straight punches with power.  That could be a good counter to Machida's style.  

Mousasi is more likely to land with a straight punch than Hendo was likely to land that looping overhand right, anyway...


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm not saying Moose will dominate this is a pick em fight. I'm just leaning towards Moose.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 9, 2014)

I like both guys a lot, tough one to pick. Mousasi has the skill-set to give Machida a lot of trouble though. He has good boxing, awesome use of jabs, great distancing, solid and consistent low kicks (which have troubled Machida against guys like Shogun and Greco, and is just one of the better ways to deal with movement based MMA fighters), and one of the most important things is that he's just as patient/composed as Machida, and doesn't make many mistakes in the stand-up. 

Machida has great grappling as well and is very crafty with how he gets guys down. Mousasi is intelligently aggressive off his back, has one of the more dangerous guards in the division. Just a great match-up on paper. There is Mousasi's inactivity and ACL injury to take into account though, his best performances generally came when he had more fights a year. It could still end up sucking, but whatevs.

Preview:


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Feb 9, 2014)

This fight night card is actually alright on paper, anyway since we can't decide on who wins lol it's time for predictions 

*Lyoto Machida* vs. Gegard Mousasi (TKO rd4)
*Ronaldo Souza* vs. Francis Carmont (Sub rd1)
*Erick Silva* vs. Takenori Sato (UD)
Viscardi Andrade vs. *Nicholas Musoke* (UD)
*Zubair Tuhugov* vs. Douglas Silva (TKO rd2)

Only one I'm unsure of is the main event, all the rest I'm confident with my picks maybe not my way of finish but I'm confident


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 12, 2014)

Rashad is out of his UFC 170 fight


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 12, 2014)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Rashad is out of his UFC 170 fight



Bummer.

I think Chael offered to fight on 10 days notice.


----------



## Azzuri (Feb 13, 2014)

Cormier will face Patrick Cummings at UFC 170.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 13, 2014)

McCall out of Pickett fight ...

Last year was one of the best years in MMA history, imo clearly the UFC's best. A lot of that had to do with the relatively low injury rate, but it doesn't look like we'll be as lucky this year.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 14, 2014)

Neighborhood Sniper said:


> Cormier will face Patrick Cummings at UFC 170.



Cummins is saying he used to make DC cry in wrestling practice.

[YOUTUBE]dgBCEej1tnw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Feb 14, 2014)

Yea 2014 has been a bad year so far for UFC and it might get worse


UFC can't lose Gil, LW needs him


----------



## Gallic Rush (Feb 14, 2014)

Give me a goddamn break. Dana was hamming this up so fucking bad and Patrick is only too happy to have his spot in the limelight. The only way to keep this fucking unknown fighting DC interesting is to play up this horse shit drama.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Feb 15, 2014)

Dana is going run UFC contenders out, we Lost Askren and maybe Gil and we got Cummins


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 15, 2014)

Askren offered to fight in the UFC for free awhile ago.

Melendez might have signed with Bellator, or at least moved into preliminary negotiations.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Feb 15, 2014)

He signed if UFC doesn't match he is gone


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 15, 2014)

Card is boring so far


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Feb 16, 2014)

Carmont was real worried there


----------



## Azzuri (Feb 16, 2014)

Dat hat grab.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Feb 16, 2014)

Moose is in trouble. Looks like I'm winning this av bet.


----------



## Azzuri (Feb 16, 2014)

Well, my Internet went down for a while, so I don't know what the fuck happened. Aside from 2 minutes or so in the last round.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Feb 16, 2014)

Machida won by ud, a couple of 50-45s, there was some excitment at the end of the fifth where machida looked like he might've got a finish if not for the bell


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 16, 2014)

Good job to Machida. Mousasi didn't fight his fight, Machida fought his.

Choose my avi Garlic


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 16, 2014)

Stats are interesting


----------



## Azzuri (Feb 16, 2014)

Moose should've stuck with the leg kicks.



Edit: I think Machida hurt his foot, possibly broken.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Feb 16, 2014)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Good job to Machida. Mousasi didn't fight his fight, Machida fought his.
> 
> Choose my avi Garlic


Enjoy your avatar.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm kind of bummed how the main event went.

Phil Davis did a better job of coping with Machida's style than Mousasi did.  Without much of a striking background.

I expected more from Mousasi.  Maybe the knee isn't 100% or ring rust got the better of him?

Aside from the hand and hip feints, and the southpaw stance, Machida's style of fighting while moving backwards and giving angles is pretty standard these days.  A lot of russians and brazilians fight a similar style.

Not that Machida's speed or technique are standard.  But, still, I thought Mousasi would do a better job countering.

Machida looked like he got tired quickly, too.  Or maybe it was the foot injury taxing him?

...

BTW, did anyone notice Fox used my work on some of their banners?  Like this pic I cut out.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 17, 2014)

Not to bad mine would of been alot worse. Uploaded


----------



## Azzuri (Feb 17, 2014)

How would everyone see Hunt/Overeem going?

Lol, I'm still waiting for my sig.



1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Like this pic I cut out.


I've always wondered how people cut out certain parts of a picture so perfectly.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 17, 2014)

I only got to see the main and co-main event but I really enjoyed Machida-Mousasi, probably my favourite fight this year so far. Machida clearly won, only had Mousasi winning 1 round though most of the rounds were close (scored it 49-47). Mousasi looked a bit sluggish though but he did a great job of cutting off Machida and backing him up, but he just couldn't get much offence going when he got him into that position, and was getting tagged himself. Machida was masterful with using his left straight and left kicks, really threatening and confusing Mousasi. He also caught Mousasi with the outside foot trap quite a bit and put him in some bad positions with feints. Mousasi had some early success with the low kicks as Machida was backpedaling but he stopped with it. He showed a hell of a chin as well, don't know how he barely seem phased by those two left high kicks. It's also crazy how Mousasi always gets those up-kicks (that rules is stupid btw). The grappling was fun in this one as well, showed how complete Machida is as a fighter. He made some mistakes which I think Weidman could definitely make him pay for, mostly when he was circling with his back to the cage. Hopefully Mousasi can stay injury free and have more, something like 3 fights a year at least. I'd love to see a rematch a year from now.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 18, 2014)

Neighborhood Sniper said:


> How would everyone see Hunt/Overeem going?
> 
> Lol, I'm still waiting for my sig.







Neighborhood Sniper said:


> I've always wondered how people cut out certain parts of a picture so perfectly.



Zooming in 200% - 800% makes things easier.

I have an MMA site I never got around to finishing with a lot of those.


----------



## Bubblegum Princess (Feb 20, 2014)

Those two girl fights coming up on the 22nd going to be bananas!


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 21, 2014)

i'll take Ronda via armbar submission.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 21, 2014)

Ronda doggystyle


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 21, 2014)

Can't say I'm very hyped for the main event. The grappling should be interesting though, and I'd be impressed if Rousey walks through her. I'm expecting a competitive fight, maybe even a war. McMann's far more athletic, stronger, and just a smarter fighter than Tate. I thought Alexis Davis would get a title shot before McMann btw.

Fights I'm most looking forward to are Wonderboy-Whittaker and Makovsky-Sampo. Also interested in seeing Cormier's LHW debut even though I don't really know much about his opponent. Some pretty good match-ups on the card though, shame injuries brought it down a couple notches.


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 22, 2014)

Alexis will be next in line for a title shot if she beats Jessica Eye since i don't think Cat Zingano will be ready.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 22, 2014)

Wonderboy! He looked pretty good.


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 22, 2014)

Another Kiwi turned Aussie fighter that is rubbish.


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 22, 2014)

Herb Dean should be ashamed over that stoppage. They're supposed to protect the fighters.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Feb 22, 2014)

THis fake beef they have is hilarious


----------



## eHav (Feb 22, 2014)

as expected, a stomp for DC


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 22, 2014)

Not going to speak on that freak show.


But Sara is stone I smell an upset.


----------



## eHav (Feb 22, 2014)

i'd like ronda to lose just to hear dana and co excuses and stuff. been hyping ronda as the second coming of jesus lately, so tired of it


----------



## eHav (Feb 22, 2014)

whaaat was that...


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Feb 22, 2014)

who says that she's one dimensional


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 23, 2014)

Jesus Herb is hitting that Herb


----------



## Vegeta (Feb 23, 2014)

Nah I think fair stoppage.


----------



## Nihonjin (Feb 23, 2014)

Early stoppage? Mabye.. A bit of a gray area if you ask me. Either way, not Herbs fault..

All he saw was one fighter collapsing, hand on her stomach, clearly in pain and unable to move while taking a barrage of punches to the face.. When he stepped in to stop it she recovered which wouldn't happen if Ronda's pucnhes weren't so weaksauce.. 

He couldn't have known..


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 23, 2014)

Enough of Herb Dean reffing title fights. Not the worst stoppage ever but you gotta give her more of a chance than that. I mean 1-2 seconds is not enough, especially with the follow up shots barely connecting. She grabbed a leg and was attempting to stand. The inconsistency in refereeing is a problem. I'd like to see Leon Roberts ref championship fights, can't remember a bad call by him. 

Good job by Rousey getting McMann to the fence though. She showed pretty good ring-craft and clinch work. When they were in-fighting she stayed pretty tight. McMann didn't circle out though (a lot of MMA fighters have trouble with that or circling out unprotected). It opened up grips for Rousey or opportunities just to land with shorter strikes like elbows. McMann landed some of her own shots but there's only so much you can do with your back against the fence. She couldn't move or retreat backwards to find an angle or reestablish position like Rousey. Having your feet close together straight underneath you, and you generally lose the advantages of being in a stance. Even with how strong McMann's base is she couldn't generate enough power there and Rousey was able to slip the punches and initiate the clinch. I think she did well transitioning from underhooks to controlling McMann's neck/face to put her in some vulnerable positions for some strikes, especially the knees.



Nihonjin said:


> All he saw was one fighter collapsing, hand on her stomach, clearly in pain and unable to move while taking a barrage of punches to the face.. When he stepped in to stop it she recovered which wouldn't happen if Ronda's pucnhes weren't so weaksauce..
> 
> He couldn't have known..



I don't think any of those "barrage of punches" even landed. Just rewatched it and it was 2 "punches" then a 3rd as McMann was getting up.

Good to see Cormier and Wonderboy handle their business, but I feel bad for McMann.

Also, this dude booing amused me:


----------



## Azzuri (Feb 23, 2014)

Props to Rousey (beast!). Cormier looked good, as he should've. Rory put on a jab clinic, as I expected.

Also, you have to look at things from the Herb's perspective.

Finishes from tonight:

*Rousey/McMann*



*Cormier/Cummins*



*Whittaker/Thompson*



*Pyle/Waldburger*



*Oliveira/Koch *


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 23, 2014)

Who do you all think should be next to fight Ronda? i personally would like to see her fight Zingano since technically she is still the #1 contender.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 23, 2014)

Mothafuckin Stone Cold was in the house!

Cormier will be LHW champ by the end of the year.

McMann looked helpless and *defenseless* for 2 seconds, nobody wants to see a late stoppage in a women's fight. Herb's decision wasn't out of line.


----------



## eHav (Feb 23, 2014)

when we consider all the great turn arounds we had after fighters looked hurt and covering up, i think title fights should always be given a lil more to compensate the fact that a title fight doesnt come often. both for the champ to stay in it, and for the challenger to prove his heart. just look at freaking brock vs carwin. a lot of refs would have stopped that, when they shouldnt have


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 23, 2014)

Saw the womans fight, I thought the stoppage would have been worse than that. I could see where Herb was coming from, dropping the way McMan did is a huge exclamation mark. 
I saw Maia/McDonald and Cormier/Cummings fight, both were pretty hot.


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 23, 2014)

I'd like to see Jones vs Cormier and i think it could happen before the year is up


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 24, 2014)

Anthony Pettis and Gilbert Melendez are coaching against each other for TUF 20, and will fight for the belt later this year.

Probably gonna watch this season and Edgar-Penn. I've only ever watched one TUF season.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 24, 2014)

Rampage is fighting Christian M'Pumbu, Feb 28th, on the Bellator 110 card.

King Mo, Mikhail Zayats & Diego Nunes also on the card.


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 24, 2014)

Bellator needs to take advantage of the screw up UFC did on its last PPV, tons of people were very upset at the main event and how the UFC treats Ronda.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 24, 2014)

I like that Ronda speaks her mind rather than rack up fake image points to appease fans.

.


----------



## Cirno (Feb 25, 2014)

Ronda would have much easier time to appear as a person if Dana White wouldn't make it goddamn hard.


----------



## Sanity Check (Feb 25, 2014)

Dana informed Sara McMann she was fighting Ronda 4 weeks before Ronda knew the fight would happen.

McMann had 3 months to train for Ronda.

Ronda only had 2 months to train for McMann.

Its like Pride all over again where CroCop knew who he would be fighting months in advance & the person fighting CroCop wouldn't know they were fighting him until the night of the actual fight.

They odds are definitely stacked against Ronda, not that it matters she continues winning all her fights.


----------



## Gallic Rush (Feb 27, 2014)

> Mike Chiappetta MMA ‏@MikeChiappetta
> 
> BREAKING: The Nevada athletic commission unanimously passes a motion to ban TRT exemptions in combat sports.



I look forward to seeing a kinder, gentler Vitor Belfort.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Feb 27, 2014)

Meh doesn't mean much, here's the triple Sochi winter olympic gold medalist and overall most decorated female w Olympian, marit bjoergen 



Wada tested


----------



## Azzuri (Feb 27, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJD6aJXQo0M[/YOUTUBE]

And it looks like Ronda won't fight Cyborg.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 27, 2014)

Lol both are fighting already.


----------



## Azzuri (Feb 28, 2014)

There will be a special announcement by the NSAC at 1 AM EST.

Edit: Just got news that Vitor may be out and fired. Wtf?



> FrontRowBrian ?@FrontRowBrian 22m
> 
> Talking to a few people about this UFC announcement at 1:15 AM. Their advice was to stay up. It'LL be worth it.
> Expand
> ...


----------



## Azzuri (Feb 28, 2014)

Belfort is out and Machida will fight Weidman.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 28, 2014)

Machida Era 2.0


----------



## Azzuri (Feb 28, 2014)

I guess that injury wasn't too bad. And it's too bad he doesn't have enough time to prepare.


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 28, 2014)

May 24th UFC 173 Weidman vs Machida that is a super fight.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 28, 2014)

Foot wasnt broken.

Machida eats agressive wrestle boxers alive!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 28, 2014)

I knew this would happen eventually. A bummer for me since Machida and Weidman are my two favourite current fighters and among my 5 faves ever (Shogun, Fedor, and Saku being the other 3). It's an intriguing match-up.

Belfort pulling out right after Nevada banned TRT is amusing to me though.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 28, 2014)

At the start of the year I said Machida, Edgar, and Henderson would be champs again and Cormier would be the LHW king.

Edgar is looking like the long shot since he's fighting Penn in a couple months and probably won't have time to fight a #1 contender match and if winning that, also a title shot by the end of 2014. I think Edgar will eventually take the throne in that division with Aldo moving up.

Henderson, I thought would get a title shot after beating Thompson, but I guess not. There's still a chance though... He beats everyone in my opinion (save Pettis) in the division. And with Pettis I can see him grind out a win in a 3rd installment, he just got caught really quickly when both their bodies were dry early in the match. Yes I think Benson Hendo can beat Jose Aldo.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 28, 2014)

Lyoto Machida vs. Anderson Silva for the Middleweight Title for UFC's last event of 2014


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 28, 2014)

inb4 Weidman wins via another fluke


----------



## Kuya (Feb 28, 2014)

Weidman wins by Machida slipping on ice (from the roundbreaks) during the fight


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 28, 2014)

Machida spontaneously combusts. Weidman claims he was training for that to happen.


----------



## Azzuri (Feb 28, 2014)

Kuya said:


> Weidman wins by Machida slipping on ice (from the roundbreaks) during the fight


Or Machida breaking his ankle via backpaddling 



Kuya said:


> Lyoto Machida vs. Anderson Silva for the Middleweight Title for UFC's last event of 2014



I love to see it, but I doubt it would happen. If Machida wins, I guess that means that Silva moves up to the LHW division? I'd love to see Shogun vs Anderson.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 28, 2014)

Brazil had also banned trt now



Trt exodus has begun


----------



## †obitobi (Mar 1, 2014)

Kuya said:


> Henderson, I thought would get a title shot after beating Thompson, but I guess not. There's still a chance though... He beats everyone in my opinion (save Pettis) in the division. And with Pettis I can see him grind out a win in a 3rd installment, he just got caught really quickly when both their bodies were dry early in the match. Yes I think Benson Hendo can beat Jose Aldo.



I would have rather had Benson as the TUF coach than Melendez. Ben lost to the current lightweight champion and beat the guy who beat Nate, and Melendez almost lost to Diego Sanchez after losing to Henderson.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 1, 2014)

Did anyone catch the tuf china finale ?

Dong seems like a totally different fighter. His knockout was fucking beautiful. Guess his last KO bonus opened his little ass eyes see what an exciting fighter gets you.



The sound it makes when it lands . I think dong is def top 10.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 1, 2014)

I caught King Mo's and Rampage's fights on Bellator 110, and UFC in Macao.

Missed Mike Ricci vs Jorge Gurgel and Matt Riddle vs Michael Kuiper on the Titan Fight card.

Rampage looks much improved with his knee rehabbed.  

King Mo vs Rampage might co main the next Alvarez vs Chandler PPV.

Was pulling for Mitrione and DHK to win their fights.

Mitrione actually has a height and reach similar to Jon Bones Jones.  6 foot 4 and 82 inches. Something like that.

DHK didn't look as if he took Hathaway seriously at all.  He just korean zombied right through him waving to the crowd inbetween rounds..


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 4, 2014)

Kim is really wild, can put himself in some bad positions in the stand-up. Dude has no setups for his strikes and just followed Hathaway sluggishly. I don't think he looked very impressive tbh, looks to be feeling his power too much. That Rampage/Mo "scuffle" was embarrassing, pretty sure they squashed their beef and even trained together not long ago. 

UFC 173 is looking solid, some great match-ups.

Weidman-Machida
JDS-Miocic
Dillashaw-Mizugaki
Kikuno-Ferguson
Varner-Krause
Chiesa-Trinaldo
Kang-Holdsworth
Iaquinta-Clarke
Edwards-Hallmann
DHC-Sicilia


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 5, 2014)

Yeah, DHK wasn't very impressive or professional about the way he fought.  His fight with Erick Silva was a better win.

Rampage might've gone TNA on everyone for a sec there.    He did the same thing in the weigh ins when he heard M'Pumbu say he was going to retire him.  I feel sorry for King Mo.  It seems like he passed his peak in MMA and all he might have left is a decline.

UFC 173 looks solid.

I want to see if Chris Holdsworth does that thing he does where he locks a choke on top of someones jaw and tweaks it under their chin.  It seems like he is extremely good at that and has a high rate of finish with it.

Only two months away.  Hehe.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 6, 2014)

The fight card this Saturday looks alright, sucks that McCall had to pull out of the fight with Pickett though. The main and co-main should both be good.

Dantas pulled off a slick sub last night. Here's a gif of it:


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 8, 2014)

That was an awesome sub.  

Gaudinot got a nice guillotine on Harris.

Mayhaps we'll see Gustaf uncork a showtime kick.

[YOUTUBE]C8i61h7QAoU[/YOUTUBE]

Omari Akhmedov is yet another dagestani sambo champion.  Tough test for Gunnar Nelson.

Ilir Latifi is Gustafssons training partner & took the Mousasi fight on short notice.  He mostly stays on the outside & picks his spots to shoot in for takedowns.  Last fight for Diabate who plans to retire.

Luke Barnatt is coming off a KO of Andrew Craig.

Brad Scott is coming off a 1st round sub of Michael Kuiper.

Clueless on Johnson vs Guillard.  They both used to train at blackzilians and might know each other well.


----------



## Lying Cat (Mar 8, 2014)

wow... another amazing performance by Gustafson. That was such a great finish.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 8, 2014)

No way Jones defends against Glover Gus and DC


----------



## Kuya (Mar 8, 2014)

Jones scared as fuck of Gus.


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 8, 2014)

Jones will probably lose to one of those 3 i'd put money on it either being Gus or DC that beats him.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 8, 2014)

Gus can beat him, but DC is gonna be champion by either late 2014 or early 2015. And then him and his best friend and most active training partner Cain Velasquez will sit on their thrones for at least 3 years.

i seriously think Cormier is THAT good, and could have beaten JDS at Heavyweight.


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 8, 2014)

No doubt DC is gonna be champ and reign for as long as he wants.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 8, 2014)

"@JonnyBones: Why not give the winner of Alexander and DC the winner of myself and Glover??"

@JonnyBones: There's always someone hungry for an opportunity“@fnunnes: @JonnyBones You're right champ, but then the UFC loses a contender to fight you.”


Damn Jones is truly scared lol. He wants Gus and Dc to fight god knows when and he fights next month. Who does he fight in the mean time? Another middleweight? Now he knows that legit new upcoming fighters are coming for him not just older out of prime fighters.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 8, 2014)

That Mirko Remy fight was amazing,  but fucking Mirko just got robbed of the fight.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 8, 2014)

Kuya said:


> Jones scared as fuck of Gus.



He should Guff beat his fucking ass.


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 9, 2014)

Jones got tore up in there first fight he was lucky to win thats why most ppl want the re-match to see if Gus can finish him.


----------



## Azzuri (Mar 9, 2014)

Damn, that knee was brutal.

@Naruto Uzumaki: What do you have for me this time, lol?

When (if) they rematch, Jones will beat Gustafsson. Mark my words.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 11, 2014)

Cung Le wants to honor his contract and fight his remaining 3 fights. I know he doesn't deserve such a top tier opponent even though he's on a 2 fight win streak, but Cung Le vs. Lyoto Machida is a once in a lifetime stylistic fight i'm sure a lot of fans would want to see. It's gotta happen. Either that, or Cung Le will be Anderson Silva's return opponent.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Mar 11, 2014)

lol sorry to interrupt your discussions guys, but have you guys encountered this tool before? He's been whining and bitching in the Boxing thread.




			
				AlmondSand said:
			
		

> You're a fucking idiot, talking about strawman but call boxers one dimensional when it is shown that MMA fighters do not have any punch resistence when a shot lands accurately they are out. Takedown defense is not as complicated as you are trying to make it.. IF you can't be fast enough to gain leverage and the person can hit you with a clean shot with you coming in.. You are going to be knocked out from your forward momentum, which you usually see in street fights. Bigger or slower guys getting beat the punch usually resort to that and a guy with quicker speed and reflexes as well as eyes can counter that easily. You talking about strawman but your dumbass only watched MMA fights that only showed boxers that were washed up in (Ray Mercer. James Toney) or shit stamina street fighters like Kimbo Slice. I watched Rhonda Rhousey in her last match get rocked crazy and everytime she get hit with a punch she stops moving, just like all MMA fighters, get popped in the mouth that seem to have to reset. Imagine an accurate puncher.. It's lights out.
> 
> Everyone keep saying well an MMA fighter all they have to do is grab but how are you going to be able to close the distance? Everything they do put them potentially off balance and Boxers have the best balance. Also now that TRT is banned.. Wtf are they going to do because now that punch resistance is even lower. The thing about you nerds on the internet is that you never been in a real fight. I have and it's not any MMA shit, It's you throwing hands and it may come in to kicks and knees and slams but it always start off with the fist.. And that can be one shot which when it comes to me usually all it takes. Anyone come rushing in or try to do a kick but off balance is easily counter-able.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurko (Mar 11, 2014)

He's a fucking moron enough said.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Mar 11, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> He's a fucking moron enough said.



haha I know I was just wondering if he came in here before and got shat on by everyone. That would explain his butthurt towards this thread lol


----------



## Lurko (Mar 11, 2014)

Just ignore him lol better that way.


----------



## Azzuri (Mar 13, 2014)

Jim Jones?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 13, 2014)

Am I the only 1 not so excited about Hendricks vs Lawler? I think Hendricks won't stand long with Lawler and do the same game plan he did against Condit.

But I hope Lawler wins as I'm an old school fan.

Lawler vs Condit later this year would be crazy!!


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 13, 2014)

Thinking of going with...

Daniel Straus (c) > Pat Curran 				
Nah-Shon Burrell < Andrey Koreshkov 				
Cristiano Souza > Sam Oropeza 	

for Bellator 112 on friday

Johny Hendricks > Robbie Lawler 				
Carlos Condit > Tyron Woodley 				
Diego Sanchez < Myles Jury 				
Jake Shields < Hector Lombard 				
Ovince St. Preux < Nikita Krylov 				

Kelvin Gastelum > Rick Story 				
Raquel Pennington > Jessica Andrade 				
Dennis Bermudez > Jimy Hettes 				
Sean Spencer 	vs. 	Alex Garcia 				

Renee Forte > Frank Trevino 				
Will Campuzano > Justin Scoggins 				
Robert McDaniel > Sean Strickland 				
Daniel Pineda > Robert Whiteford 	

for UFC 171 on saturday.


----------



## †obitobi (Mar 15, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Johny Hendricks > Robbie Lawler
> Carlos Condit > Tyron Woodley
> Diego Sanchez < Myles Jury
> Jake Shields < Hector Lombard
> Ovince St. Preux < Nikita Krylov



Woodley is beating Condit, in my opinion.

I have Hendricks, as well.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 15, 2014)

Neighborhood Sniper said:


> Damn, that knee was brutal.
> 
> @Naruto Uzumaki: What do you have for me this time, lol?
> 
> When (if) they rematch, Jones will beat Gustafsson. Mark my words.


Ah did we bet? I totally forgot I'll make something.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 15, 2014)

Here you go brother


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 15, 2014)

Neighborhood Sniper said:


> When (if) they rematch, Jones will beat Gustafsson. Mark my words.



Your words have been losing you a lot of bets .

Curran won the title back against Strauss in a really good one. I want to see Koreshkov fight Lima next.

Tonight's card should be good. Rooting for the OGs, Lawler, Condit, and Shields. They have their work cut out for them though. Also want to see Scoggins do well in the prelims.


----------



## Azzuri (Mar 15, 2014)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Your words have been losing you a lot of bets .


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 15, 2014)

My avi is open for an avi bet.

I'll take the live dog Robbie anyone is down/


----------



## Azzuri (Mar 15, 2014)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> My avi is open for an avi bet.
> 
> I'll take the live dog Robbie anyone is down/



I'm scared I'd lose another bet, lol.


----------



## Legend (Mar 15, 2014)

Lombard is dominating


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 15, 2014)

;lmao i gotcha brother

its crazy to think how great of a  grappler Jake is and how horrible his striking is. Someone thats able to get so good at one discipline and be so bad at one. Hes been in MMA for years so of course hes been training striking for a very long time. The dude trains with the scrap pack for fucks sake. If his striking was as good as his grappling got damn dude would be WW champ by now.


----------



## Legend (Mar 15, 2014)

Lombard is just negating all his takedown attempts


----------



## Azzuri (Mar 15, 2014)

Bitch toss.


----------



## Legend (Mar 15, 2014)

That crotch kick


----------



## Legend (Mar 15, 2014)

Jury is a cocky lil shit isnt he?


----------



## Legend (Mar 15, 2014)

Good match so far, id give the round to woodley


----------



## Azzuri (Mar 15, 2014)

Goddamnit, Carlos.


----------



## Legend (Mar 15, 2014)

Woah

id love to see a rematch of this later when condit gets better


----------



## Legend (Mar 15, 2014)

Woodley was about to finish the job if the ref didnt stop him


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 15, 2014)

Damn poor Condit


----------



## Azzuri (Mar 15, 2014)

Legend said:


> Woodley was about to finish the job if the ref didnt stop him



Same. Hopefully he has a good recovery.


----------



## Azzuri (Mar 15, 2014)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Damn poor Condit



Fuck it, I'll take the avatar bet. How long?


----------



## Legend (Mar 15, 2014)

ill say 8 months at least

Hendrick's should be champ right now


----------



## Lurko (Mar 16, 2014)

What happen to Condit?


----------



## Azzuri (Mar 16, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> What happen to Condit?



Fucked his ankle up.


----------



## Legend (Mar 16, 2014)

Knee gave out/blew out


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Mar 16, 2014)

Most gripping mma fight I've seen this year


----------



## Legend (Mar 16, 2014)

These dudes are going at it hard


----------



## Azzuri (Mar 16, 2014)

Strange fight.


----------



## Azzuri (Mar 16, 2014)

I think we may see a controversial decision.


----------



## Legend (Mar 16, 2014)

Lawler is winning so far


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 16, 2014)

Neighborhood Sniper said:


> Fuck it, I'll take the avatar bet. How long?


You can choose the length.

Great fight. Old school MMA fans stand up if Robbie wins.


----------



## Azzuri (Mar 16, 2014)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> You can choose the length.
> 
> Great fight. Old school MMA fans stand up if Robbie wins.



2 weeks, I suppose.


----------



## Legend (Mar 16, 2014)

Hendricks win by split decision


----------



## Legend (Mar 16, 2014)

Lawler is gassed as fuck


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 16, 2014)

Haha damn 1 month? Alright.


----------



## Azzuri (Mar 16, 2014)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Haha damn 1 month? Alright.



I changed it two weeks, if that's okay/


----------



## Legend (Mar 16, 2014)

How Johnny survived that 4th round is beyond all logic


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 16, 2014)

Anything you want bro you won.

Great fight Robbie tried his best. 


Rory getting the next shot? Hell no thats bullshit.


----------



## Legend (Mar 16, 2014)

i say woodley


----------



## Azzuri (Mar 16, 2014)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Anything you want bro you won.
> 
> Great fight Robbie tried his best.
> 
> ...



Alright, cool. I'll have it by tomorrow, I guess.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 16, 2014)

I feel like Hendricks is goona own this division for a while.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 16, 2014)

No, Condit . I hope he gets better soon. Woodley looked great, WW is so much fun right now. Scoggins looked great, and Lombard did too. That was just an awful match-up for Shields on paper. Dude struggled with Akiyama's judo, Lombard just ragdolled him and Shields was on the defensive pretty much the whole fight.

The 10 point must system continues to be awful for MMA. Gastelum-Story could have been scored either way, or a draw. 

Douglas Crosby scored round 2 10-8 for Hendricks, just ridiculous. How weren't round 3 or 4 10-8s then on his scorecard? The rounds Lawler won were by a much larger margin than the ones Hendricks won (ironically like the GSP fight), and he had to do his usual stalling with the noodle legs. It's a shame, Lawler made him look bad for most of that fight. Commentators really love activity. The slowmo showed Lawler rolling with almost everything, while Hendricks was getting battered.

Lawler gave Hendricks a boxing lesson, some of the most intelligent boxing I've seen in MMA. One thing's for sure, I bet Hendricks and Dana White won't be talking that "it's about damage" after that fight, lol. Oh well, Lawler has improved so much. Training at ATT seems to have done wonders for him, the way he thinks in fights now is cool to watch, just the maturation. I'll always root for that guy and classy in defeat.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 16, 2014)

i hope Rory doesn't get the title shot  fuck that guy


----------



## TheGreatOne (Mar 16, 2014)

I hope the ATT guys are okay with fighting each other. Possible matches between Lawler, Woodley and Lombard are too good to miss man! I was thinking Woodley vs Lombard for number one contender to Hendricks but then I remembered they train together. Sucks man


----------



## Kuya (Mar 16, 2014)

If Condit didn't blow his knee, I think he would have taken the fight eventually. Woodley's arms were getting heavy.


----------



## Azzuri (Mar 19, 2014)

Same what you want about Hendricks - but you have to admit he's tough as shit.

Uzumaki: Here's your avatar:


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 19, 2014)

Alright I'm going to upload it but crop it some cuz if I upload it like that then the dimensions will suck lol


----------



## Azzuri (Mar 19, 2014)

> Per @MalkiKawa, @carloscondit has a torn ACL and a partially torn meniscus. Surgery required but not scheduled. Working with @UFC on that


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 23, 2014)

Hendo vs Shogun, Brazil card, fight pass prelims begin in something like...  5 hours 6 minutes.

For sports betting purposes, brazil cards and events outside the united states that air at odd hours of the day for americans, could be more predictable and lucrative than the UFC's vegas & usa cards.

I'm thinking blackzilians on the card will represent and display the difference having trainers like kenny monday and guillermo rigondeaux makes on a person's skillset.  

Shogun trained at Wild Card with Freddie Roach prior to his fight with James Te Huna.  His boxing might've improved substantially enough for him to have a perceivable edge over Hendo, this time around.

.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 23, 2014)

So many upsets. Hopefully Shogun can get the victory


----------



## Legend (Mar 23, 2014)

Did the match just end?


----------



## Legend (Mar 23, 2014)

Shogun is rocking Henderson


----------



## eHav (Mar 23, 2014)

shogun has this, he keeps fighting smart and he will tko hendo


----------



## eHav (Mar 23, 2014)

WOAH. i was wrong


----------



## Azzuri (Mar 23, 2014)

Holy shit!

Looks like I was right, lol.


----------



## Legend (Mar 23, 2014)

Henderson was getting rocked and was on Defense, and boom TKO


----------



## Azzuri (Mar 23, 2014)

Aside from that, this was a weird fight.

Hendo/Rua gif:


*Spoiler*: __ 









Dat lean.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Mar 23, 2014)

Holy crap that was vicious! Look at the way Shogun fell back after he sat up when the fight was called off. 

I hope Hendo just retires with this win. He has nothing more to prove


----------



## Lurko (Mar 23, 2014)

Yeah after that hendo needs to retire, amazing how only a steroid freak managed to tko hendo.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 24, 2014)

fucking viscous H-Bomb

Henderson still taking out top 10 guys at 43 yrs old.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 24, 2014)

btw what an awful place for elite professional fighters to fight.

there was no audible horn (notice the late break for the 1st round) and the air conditioning was off and it was 93 degrees and 87% humidity.

i mean come on now...


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 24, 2014)

2 words about last night : heart broken 

Also Chris is out of the title fight with Machida


----------



## Lurko (Mar 24, 2014)

Jones Guff rematch.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 24, 2014)

Weidman needs more time to try and solve the Machida puzzle


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 25, 2014)

Good for Machida he wasn't going to have a long camp after the Mousasi fight. Fight has been moved to July 5th


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 25, 2014)

16 days til next UFC.

Just enough time for my brain to come to terms with the last card.


----------



## Azzuri (Mar 26, 2014)

Woodley would take it, imo.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 26, 2014)

I'd root for Woodley, fuck Rory MacPimples


----------



## Azzuri (Mar 27, 2014)

Reportedly, Cormier vs Feijao is happening at UFC 175.


----------



## Azzuri (Mar 27, 2014)

GSP tore his ACL again (left leg). So much for him returning.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 28, 2014)

Gsp just needs to retire he was past his prime after he came from that first acl let alone this new acl.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 28, 2014)

*Bellator 114* is tonight.

Alexander Shlemenko (c) 	vs. 	Brennan Ward 				
Daniel Weichel 	vs. 	Matt Bessette 				
Desmond Green 	vs. 	Will Martinez 				
Kendall Grove 	vs. 	Brett Cooper 				

Rad Martinez 	vs. 	Edson Berto
Justin Wilcox 	vs. 	Jason Fischer 				
Bubba Jenkins 	vs. 	Sean Powers 				

Linton Vassell 	vs. 	Trevor Carlson 				
Gavin Sterritt 	vs. 	Mike Estus 				
Eric Wahlin 	vs. 	Jose Rodriguez 	

.

Interested to see how Kendall Grove does.


----------



## Azzuri (Mar 28, 2014)

Saffiedine is injured, and Ellenburger and Lawler will fight at UFC 173. Barao and Dillashaw will headline UFC 173.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 28, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> .
> 
> Interested to see how Kendall Grove does.



I've smoked weed wit Kendall


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 29, 2014)

Tomorrow its *World Series of Fighting 9*

Steve Carl 	vs. 	Rousimar Palhares 				
Marlon Moraes 	vs. 	Josh Rettinghouse 				
Josh Burkman 	vs. 	Tyler Stinson 				
Yushin Okami 	vs. 	Svetlozar Savov 				
Mike Corey 	vs. 	Shane Kruchten 				

Ozzy Dugulubgov 	vs. 	Johnny Nunez 				
Sean Cantor 	vs. 	Bryson Hansen 				
Brenson Hansen 	vs. 	Boostayre Nefarios 				
Phil Dace 	vs. 	Danny Davis 				
Jimmy Jones 	vs. 	Rudy Morales 				
Gil Guardado 	vs. 	Jimmy Spicuzza 				
Tanner Cowan 	vs. 	A.J. Williams



Neighborhood Sniper said:


> Saffiedine is injured, and Ellenburger and Lawler will fight at UFC 173. Barao and Dillashaw will headline UFC 173.



Yeps.  And Cody Mckenzie got cut.



Kuya said:


> I've smoked weed wit Kendall



Cool.  Are his knees giving him trouble / he has some kind of injury?  Doesn't look like he's the same guy he was earlier in his career..


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Mar 29, 2014)

Cody McKenzie was still on the roster ? His fight with Mendes was probably the most lopsided I've seen in MMA in terms of athleticism. 

WSOF card looks pretty good, but I'm going to miss it. I'll definitely be looking up Moraes's match, love watching him fight.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 29, 2014)

Cody actually looked like a decent fighter when he was hanging out & training with Ronda Rousey, etc.

[YOUTUBE]vfs1ZoDrPSY[/YOUTUBE]

But yeah.  Definitely.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Mar 30, 2014)

Neighborhood Sniper said:


> Woodley would take it, imo.



I doubt it. As much as I dislike Rory, his style is legit. His jab keepaway game and decent striking game could make this another MacDonald-Ellenberger type fight.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 30, 2014)

MacDonald got overhyped with people calling him GSP 2.0.

MacD definitely would've lost his fight with Maia, if Maia had better than a 1 round gas tank.

Woodley defeats MacDonald 9/10 times, if he doesn't get submitted.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Mar 30, 2014)

Strong underestimating of MacDonald ITT.
-loses to two of the top Welters in the world
-had been dispatching some of the best fighters in the world before and after those lossess
- is called overrated


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 30, 2014)

When Rory fights, I don't really see anything he excels at.

I think he has to improve some before he can be considered a top welterweight.

His wins over Ellenberger and Maia weren't that impressive.

He jabbed and ran from Ellenberger for 3 rounds.  That could be more Ellenberger freezing and beating himself than MacDonald winning the fight.

Maia completely dominated MacDonald standing and on the ground in round 1.  Some scored it 10-8 Maia.  It might be said, Maia gasing in rounds 2 and 3 are the main reason MacDonald won that fight.


----------



## Azzuri (Mar 31, 2014)

Hendo is going to fight someone at UFC 175. Who do you guys think it'll be?


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 31, 2014)

Hendo asked to fight Machida.

It makes sense for him to fight ASAP before his TRT wears off.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 31, 2014)

Neighborhood Sniper said:


> Hendo is going to fight someone at UFC 175. Who do you guys think it'll be?



What weight class is he fighting at?


----------



## Azzuri (Mar 31, 2014)

Kuya said:


> What weight class is he fighting at?



205, I'm assuming.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 31, 2014)

Neighborhood Sniper said:


> 205, I'm assuming.



Maybe Phil Davis or James Te Huna


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 31, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]vGU0hZy0FOw[/YOUTUBE]

Cyborg lost her muay thai fight.


----------



## Azzuri (Mar 31, 2014)

Hendo and Cormier will duke it out at UFC 175.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 31, 2014)

That's goona tell how good Cormier actually is, good matchup.


----------



## Kuya (Mar 31, 2014)

Bad matchup for Hendo. Cormier *WILL* dominate.


----------



## Sanity Check (Mar 31, 2014)

Don't know how prepared Hendo will be.

Its been said when someone comes off TRT sometimes their balls stop producing testosterone & other complications can arise.

Feijao might be a tougher test for DC.

[YOUTUBE]yg1HN-GviSk[/YOUTUBE]

Eddie Bravo vs. Royler Gracie II.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 1, 2014)

Rousey vs Carano at ufc 175

I got Gina via KO 

Link removed


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 1, 2014)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Rousey vs Carano at ufc 175
> 
> I got Gina via KO
> 
> Link removed



That ^ might be an april fool's joke.


----------



## Azzuri (Apr 6, 2014)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> That ^ might be an april fool's joke.



It's probably going to happen, but it may not happen at UFC 175.

She plans on meeting Dana, and she'll either fight or retire for good.



> Ariel Helwani ‏@arielhelwani
> Ms. @ginacarano tells Arsenio Hall "I'm considering it" when asked if she would fight. She also says she's meeting Dana White next week.
> 
> Ariel Helwani ‏@arielhelwani
> ...


----------



## Azzuri (Apr 7, 2014)

Jake Shields has been cut, folks.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 8, 2014)

Chael vs Wanderlei is postponed from may 31st to july 5th.  Its been changed from 5 rounds to 3.

Link removed

Bellator and UFC are on, I think, friday.  

UFC is live in abu dhabi(uae), not sure what time it will air.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 8, 2014)

I can't wait to see King Mo get knocked the fuck out by rampage.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 9, 2014)

I want Woodley to KO Rory so bad.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 9, 2014)

Looks like Big Nog vs Roy Nelson prelims start on friday, about 4 hours before the time stamp on this post.

That middle eastern time.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 11, 2014)

Big Nog just got brutally knocked out cold, it was hard to watch.

Good card though.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Azzuri (Apr 11, 2014)

That KO was beautiful. It's time for Nog to retire, now (which he should've done a long time ago).


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 11, 2014)

The Ramsey Nijem fight might have been a bad stoppage.  Not sure if Nijem is left handed (his stance is regular not southpaw) but looked like he wobbled the other dude with a jab and dropped him with something like an overhand/switch jab.  When the other dude was down, Nijem pummeled him nonstop for another minute or two before it was finally called.  

Wanted John Howard to win so badly.  Nut shot in the 2nd might have cost him a shot at a win.  He took the full 5 minutes to recover & still looked like he was in pain.  Might have an injury of some type.  The way he countered Ryan LaFlare's Jake Shields/Ben Askren/Jon Fitch esque style was impressive up until the foul.

Too bad accidental headbutt no contested Johnny Bedford vs Rani Yahya.  I would have liked to see how that played out.

Not sure if Big Nog should retire or not.  Roy Nelson knocks out everyone he manages to hit.  Big Nog showed heart coming back from Nelson dropping him once, maybe hurting him twice, before the finish.  

Maybe he should retire as he may not be able to compete anymore against the top guys.  I think he could beat Frank Mir and a few other HW's.  

Don't see him cracking the top 10, or being a legit threat unless he can mount some kind of miraculous comeback.  

.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 11, 2014)

That knockout was nasty.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 12, 2014)

I wonder if Chris Weidman is left handed.

His lead hand might actually be his power hand.

Tyrone Spong and Gokhan Saki are fighting tonight at Glory 15.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 12, 2014)

not another one of my favorites


----------



## Azzuri (Apr 13, 2014)

Back in 2007, Nog said he was about 70% blind in one eye. I imagine he's fully blind in that eye, now. I'm not even sure how he's cleared to fight.

Saki/Sprong gif (Nasty finish):


----------



## Kuya (Apr 13, 2014)

Roy Nelson, the ultimate gatekeeper

Better gatekeeper than Kongo


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 13, 2014)

Neighborhood Sniper said:


> Back in 2007, Nog said he was about 70% blind in one eye. I imagine he's fully blind in that eye, now. I'm not even sure how he's cleared to fight.
> 
> Saki/Sprong gif (Nasty finish):



I saw that.  What a bummer!!

Spong was talking about doing world series of fighting this summer and working his way up to fighting Jon Jones if possible.  

I had no idea Big Nog might be blind in one eye.  In some instances vision issues can be fixed via laser surgery.  Nelson seems to throw his right hand from down near his waist where its too low for them to see it / outside of someones peripheral vision.  That could be why so many get caught with it.

Bellator also had an event.

Lavar Johnson lost his fight via sub, but had his moments.  Body slammed Ivanov pro wrestling style.


----------



## Matariki (Apr 15, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]a_-A4vYNObc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 15, 2014)

@01:58

Damn, Chael dodged that punch as if he was rocking the sharingan. Nice reflexes.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 15, 2014)

That kid was a punk jumping in and punching Chael seriously wtf.


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 16, 2014)

Bisping vs Kennedy tomorrow.

I'm thinking it'll go something like this..  :WOW

*Michael Bisping* > Tim Kennedy 				
*Patrick C?t?* > Kyle Noke 				
Sheldon Westcott 	vs. 	Elias Theodorou 				
Chad Laprise 	vs. 	Olivier Aubin-Mercier 				
*Dustin Poirier* > Akira Corassani 				

Sam Stout < *KJ Noons* 
*Sarah Kaufman* > Leslie Smith 				
*Ryan Jimmo* > Sean O'Connell 				
George Roop < *Dustin Kimura* 

*Mark Bocek* > Mike de la Torre 				
Nordine Taleb 	vs. 	Vik Grujic 				
Richard Walsh 	vs. 	Chris Indich 				
*Mitch Gagnon* > Tim Gorman

...

Lots of relative unknowns.

Wonder if we'll see some magnificent upsets?

*edit* -



Is hosting a free to enter "pick the results" contest with $1,000 in prizes for the ufc event on the 19th.

I won a couple hundred $$ off contests like it in the past.

Not a bad deal, some days.


----------



## Lying Cat (Apr 16, 2014)

I'm very excited for the Barboza vs. Cerrone bout later this saturday. It's going to be a great fight. I've been looking forward to see Barboza fight again, the guy's been one of my top 3 fighters in the UFC for quite a while now, so obviously I'll be rooting for him come  fight night. Cerrone will most likely be his toughest opponent yet, that said I'm confident Edson will make a statement here, getting himself closer to a title shot.

Saturday I have Travis Brown winning by knockout, Edson by TKO.


----------



## Lying Cat (Apr 17, 2014)

I knew Nordine would beat the australian, too bad that toe injury early in his first match against Tyler cost him a place in the top 4 though, he was definitely better than that kid.

With Patrick C?t?'s win the Canadians pretty much kicked the Aussies' ass.

I thought the card was alright, the crowd in Quebec was a bit boring though.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 18, 2014)

NBA playoffs start the same day as the stacked UFC Orlando card , so hyped for tomorrow.


----------



## Azzuri (Apr 18, 2014)

Hector Lombard is fighting a mystery opponent on July 5th.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 18, 2014)

Browne gonna be the Bronze Medalist to JDS and Cain for the next 4 years. Browne via TKO. Bars here in Hawaii go seriously ape shit over his matches. Nearly as crazy as BJ Penn fights.

Cerrone gonna beat Edson, and then get a top 5 opponent in a contenders match, just to lose and be pushed to the end of the top 10 again 

sucks though man, i've loved Cowboy since WEC


----------



## Sanity Check (Apr 19, 2014)

Browne has a nasty highlight reel.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 19, 2014)

Jeez I wouldn't want to get in a streetfight with brown.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 19, 2014)

thank God he moved to train outside of Hawaii though

Hawaii is way too much of a relaxed place to train for such an intense sport. it's easy to get caught up in the slow lifestyle here and decline ala BJ Penn, Kendall Grove, and Chris Leben

i guarantee Browne wouldn't have nearly the same amount of success if he was still here

btw his nickname is "Hapa" which means half asian and half white. and of course "Hapa" girls are the sexiest girls on the island by FAR


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 19, 2014)

Glad to see my boys, Masvidal and Romero, get the Ws. Really though Gamebred could have finished Healy, his game-plans and decisions in-fight get too predictable, defensive sometimes for my taste. This was easily the best Romero has ever looked, glad to see he didn't fall in love with his boxing like his last outing. When he adapts his wrestling like that with his striking, it's a scary thing for the rest of the division. It's too bad he's not younger though, even though he looks more athletic and explosive than the vast majority of the roster.

Lol, Barboza's chin lets him down again. Almost cost him against Castillo, and Cowboy is just a killer with those back takes after he gets a guy hurt. Neither are very skilled defensively but it was fun while it lasted, durability was the difference. I want to see Cerrone-Masvidal next.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 19, 2014)

Barbosa has the hands of a heavyweight and the chin of a 12 year old girl


----------



## eHav (Apr 19, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Barbosa has the hands of a heavyweight and the chin of a 12 year old girl





it was a strange ending, he was completely out of it by the jab and then by the time he recovered a bit he was getting choked out. didnt even seem a very hard jab


----------



## Lying Cat (Apr 19, 2014)

Barboza was dominating the first round until Cerrone landed that jab. Disappointed by the outcome but I must give props to Cerrone for capitalizing on that opportunity.

Man, every fights on the card tonight have been awesome.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 19, 2014)

Walking out to that haka. Instant win


----------



## eHav (Apr 19, 2014)

werdum breaking browne. browne is gassed and on the bottom, doubt it goes to the "championship rounds"


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 19, 2014)

Werdum time!!! Man, I love that guy. Dude is so much fun, so technical, and that was a complete mauling for the first 3 rounds. Brown is tough though, got that strawberry jam on his face. He's gotten craftier as he aged, that bum rush after the clock look was hilarious, as was the kip up, lol. And this is the huge advantage of cardio at HW, you can drag it on another round where he took it easier. The body kicks, rarely going past the first round, volume of strikes, 4 part threat of boxing, kicks, double collar tie, and TDs gassed him. Easily the HW FOTY, and I doubt there will be a better one. Browne has the will, but he still needs to hone his skills. I really hope Werdum beats Velasquez, will be rooting for him hard in that one.


----------



## eHav (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Kuya (Apr 20, 2014)

holy fuck Cerrone, that finish was fucking beautiful. one of the best finishes i've ever seen. perfect transition technique to rear naked choke. his fights are ALWAYS a must see for me. Barboza fights are also must fights sees for me, and he looked pretty elite, until that last moment.

lol at Browne and Werdum trolling eachother the entire fight


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 20, 2014)

Werdum has gone through so many promotions, huge ups and downs and lived in a bunch of different countries to make this happen. Really happy for him. What I really enjoyed was that he was throwing the one two, then slapping on the double collar tie around the guard, before looking for the knee and swimming his hands in.
It's basic but it gave Browne fits.


----------



## Azzuri (Apr 20, 2014)

That was a good card. As usual, Werdum was trolling. 

I didn't expect Werdum to completely run through Browne. Dana seems to have criticized Werdum's performance.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 21, 2014)

Werdum has trolled a lot,  worst he trolled was Fedor when Fedor was pounding his face in.


----------



## Azzuri (Apr 23, 2014)

It looks like DC/Hendo has been moved to UFC 173.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 25, 2014)

I have a feeling jones loses Saturday. He doesn't seem there and Glover is dangerous.



Just watch that and see and all the drama he has been in


----------



## Arishem (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Azzuri (Apr 26, 2014)

That KO was fuckin' beautiful. 

*Benavidez/Elliot spoilers:*


----------



## Lurko (Apr 26, 2014)

Both those finishes were brutal.


----------



## Azzuri (Apr 26, 2014)

Another great finish.

Edit:

*Holloway/Fili spoilers:*



*Miller/Medeiros spoilers:*


----------



## eHav (Apr 26, 2014)

oh shit rockhold completely owned boetch


----------



## Lurko (Apr 26, 2014)

I knew he would own him.


----------



## eHav (Apr 26, 2014)

yeah but like that? it was great


----------



## Lurko (Apr 26, 2014)

No I didn't see the fight just looking at posts/ online,  I figured by Tko.


----------



## Legend (Apr 26, 2014)

this is hard switching between this and the playoffs


----------



## Legend (Apr 26, 2014)

Damn Davis is getting rocked


----------



## Lurko (Apr 26, 2014)

Good I like a good upset.


----------



## eHav (Apr 26, 2014)

to think rumble went from killing himself at ww

to breaking arlovkis face and now to tooling phil davis. he should have started at lhw


----------



## Lurko (Apr 26, 2014)

He really should have just like Jones should be fighting at heavyweight.


----------



## Legend (Apr 26, 2014)

Rumble dominated Davis


----------



## eHav (Apr 26, 2014)

even funnier when you think about davis calling out jones


----------



## Azzuri (Apr 26, 2014)

Called it. 

After all that shit Davis talked, lol.


----------



## eHav (Apr 26, 2014)

butterflies now, i want jones to win but im always worried something might happen.


----------



## Legend (Apr 26, 2014)

Davis didnt even get a takedown


----------



## Lurko (Apr 26, 2014)

I want another upset.


----------



## Legend (Apr 26, 2014)

Dude got WWE style entrance music


----------



## Legend (Apr 26, 2014)

This dude pulled out the Ray Lewis dance


----------



## eHav (Apr 27, 2014)

jones lands standing elbows better than most guys land punches


----------



## eHav (Apr 27, 2014)

easy win for jones


----------



## Lurko (Apr 27, 2014)

Indeed Guff Jones rematch.


----------



## eHav (Apr 27, 2014)

jones is the kind of fighter that knows what the hell hes doing in there. adapts, counters, hes amazing

also, glover's gracious as fuck in defeat. great guy


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 27, 2014)

Bring in Gus he wont make the same mistakes.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 27, 2014)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Bring in Gus he wont make the same mistakes.



Watched the fight again the other day and honestly I think Gus won that fight.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 27, 2014)

Gotta love both Jones and Guff both can easily wipe out the whole weight class besides eachother.


----------



## Azzuri (Apr 27, 2014)

Gus' is next. I don't think DC has anything for Jones.

It looks like Jones has developed a jab, too, so that's good.


----------



## Caedus (Apr 27, 2014)

Jones looked good out there with his boxing. The whole placing his palm on Glover's head must have been real embarrassing and it seems Jones's jab connected at will. 

I forgot what round it was but there was that one moment where Jones just had Glover up against the cage and went into full blown rocky shit firing with lefts and rights with Glover firing back but missing everything while Jones practically landed everything.

Pretty cool moment..


----------



## Azzuri (Apr 27, 2014)

He even stood in the pocket with Glover. He showed a good chin, too.


----------



## Magician (Apr 27, 2014)

Fucking Jon Jones.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 27, 2014)

Jon Jones


----------



## Nihonjin (Apr 29, 2014)

Anyone have a working link of Jones Texeira? PM?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 30, 2014)

I didn't know Machinemen was still making videos.


----------



## Pyriz (Apr 30, 2014)

For those of you who are also aboard the McGregor hype train, Conor McGregor vs Cole Miller official for UFC in Dublin. 

Conor McGregor: I'm going to stop Cole Miller, I'll break Cub Swanson I'll embarrass Chad Mendes I'll annihilate Jose Aldo. I'm coming to take over the division, it's my division.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 30, 2014)

Lol Jose Aldo?  Nooooo


----------



## Pyriz (Apr 30, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Lol Jose Aldo?  Nooooo



Agreed. I think he can stop Miller and Swanson, but he's not ready for Mendes or Aldo. Aldo's easily #1 p4p at the moment (UFC rankings say it's Jon Jones but we all know that's BS), and arguably has the potential to end his career as GOAT. McGregor's definitely got potential though. He's got a brilliant striking arsenal. His boxing is wonderful. He's got some phenomenal counter punching, combined with a more karate-oriented stance and movement, with some really nice capoeira kicks thrown into the mix for extra badassery. But Aldo would pick him apart everywhere, atm.


----------



## Niabingi (May 1, 2014)

SmokeCrackMusic said:


> Agreed. I think he can stop Miller and Swanson, but he's not ready for Mendes or Aldo. Aldo's easily #1 p4p at the moment (UFC rankings say it's Jon Jones but we all know that's BS), and arguably has the potential to end his career as GOAT. McGregor's definitely got potential though. He's got a brilliant striking arsenal. His boxing is wonderful. He's got some phenomenal counter punching, combined with a more karate-oriented stance and movement, with some really nice capoeira kicks thrown into the mix for extra badassery. But Aldo would pick him apart everywhere, atm.



Swanson? You really think he could stop Swanson? To me Cub Swanson is a stand out in the FW division in one important area, he has a legit talent for violence. He has a well versed striking game and when he is measured and patient he can put on a real show. His current run is to me far more impressive than Mendes' as there are no cans involved and he fought two guys rated around the top 5 at the time of their fight.

I think Conor McGregor will have a wake up call at some point and hopefully become a better fighter for it.


----------



## Pyriz (May 1, 2014)

Niabingi said:


> Swanson? You really think he could stop Swanson? To me Cub Swanson is a stand out in the FW division in one important area, he has a legit talent for violence. He has a well versed striking game and when he is measured and patient he can put on a real show. His current run is to me far more impressive than Mendes' as there are no cans involved and he fought two guys rated around the top 5 at the time of their fight.
> 
> I think Conor McGregor will have a wake up call at some point and hopefully become a better fighter for it.



Yeah, I think McGregor can take out Swanson, mainly because Swanson's striking game solely revolves around his boxing. McGregor is a dangerous opponent for Swanson. First and foremost, Swanson is an orthodox fighter where as McGregor is a southpaw. That alone presents a problem for Swanson as even in todays age southpaws are fairly uncommon and as always, very tricky to deal with for orthodox fighters. One of McGregors most favored techniques is his counter left straight. He's really well at baiting the jab or right straight from his opponent, leaning to the side to evade the incoming punch, and countering with a left straight. This is very effective against orthodox fighters, especially orthodox fighters who rely pretty heavily on their boxing, like swanson. McGregor is really good at controlling the left hand of his opponents when in range, which will guarantee the opponent to come in with his longer and slower right hand. This gives McGregor the knowledge ahead of time that the right hand is coming so he can counter more effectively. Controlling the lead hand is an important part of good southpaw strategy. Then there's the front snap kick that McGregor utilizes so well. The front kick is a long strike that he throws without having to commit to it too much, and it does wonders for baiting aggression out of his opponents (which he loves, because he's shown he specializes in countering overly aggressive opponents all night long), and also allows him to keep the distance to retain that counter-striking style of his. Controlling the lead hand and baiting the slower right, controlling distance as well as aggressiveness with those front snap kicks, and throwing in a mixture of badass yet still dangerous capoeira kicks makes McGregor a very dangerous opponent for a guy like Swanson. Aldo on the other hand, with those leg kicks could really be an interesting fight. Connors wide stance and dependence on footwork could be vulnerable to someone who utilizes leg kicks the way Aldo does.


----------



## Niabingi (May 1, 2014)

SmokeCrackMusic said:


> Yeah, I think McGregor can take out Swanson, mainly because Swanson's striking game solely revolves around his boxing. McGregor is a dangerous opponent for Swanson. First and foremost, Swanson is an orthodox fighter where as McGregor is a southpaw. That alone presents a problem for Swanson as even in todays age southpaws are fairly uncommon and as always, very tricky to deal with for orthodox fighters. One of McGregors most favored techniques is his counter left straight. He's really well at baiting the jab or right straight from his opponent, leaning to the side to evade the incoming punch, and countering with a left straight. This is very effective against orthodox fighters, especially orthodox fighters who rely pretty heavily on their boxing, like swanson. McGregor is really good at controlling the left hand of his opponents when in range, which will guarantee the opponent to come in with his longer and slower right hand. This gives McGregor the knowledge ahead of time that the right hand is coming so he can counter more effectively. Controlling the lead hand is an important part of good southpaw strategy. Then there's the front snap kick that McGregor utilizes so well. The front kick is a long strike that he throws without having to commit to it too much, and it does wonders for baiting aggression out of his opponents (which he loves, because he's shown he specializes in countering overly aggressive opponents all night long), and also allows him to keep the distance to retain that counter-striking style of his. Controlling the lead hand and baiting the slower right, controlling distance as well as aggressiveness with those front snap kicks, and throwing in a mixture of badass yet still dangerous capoeira kicks makes McGregor a very dangerous opponent for a guy like Swanson. Aldo on the other hand, with those leg kicks could really be an interesting fight. Connors wide stance and dependence on footwork could be vulnerable to someone who utilizes leg kicks the way Aldo does.



Swanson often switches stances within fights. In fact if I'm not mistaken he finished Dennis Siver in Southpaw stance with his right hand. He is not an orthodox fighter by any stretch, in fact one of my favourite things about him is his ability to just do what he wants and make it work. He has his own very unique, very creative style. Trying to predict his reaction to a specific challenge or set of events is not easy.

Yes he has a boxing heavy style and his hands have improved a lot. But, he has great traps and set ups for his punches and he does throw kicks. He is one of the few fighters who throws punches on the back of kicks as if he just threw the kick to F up his opponents defence and land some punches.

Nothing about Swanson's right hand is slow. Just because typically orthodox fighters like to lead with the left it really doesn't say anything about Cub's actual style. 

He also has insanely good hip throws and is good on the ground. I would say that as long as he is measured, because he does have the tendency to be over aggressive and over commit he wins that fight.

Edit: Because I should add a disclaimer. I may be biased as Jose Aldo and Cub Swanson are hands down two of my favourite fighters and I love watching them both for very opposing reasons. Aldo because his technique is picture perfect and Swanson because he is so creative, unique and wild. He really just wants to destroy people in a beautiful way and it reflects in his fights.


----------



## Pyriz (May 1, 2014)

Niabingi said:


> Swanson often switches stances within fights. In fact if I'm not mistaken he finished Dennis Siver in Southpaw stance with his right hand. He is not an orthodox fighter by any stretch, in fact one of my favourite things about him is his ability to just do what he wants and make it work. He has his own very unique, very creative style. Trying to predict his reaction to a specific challenge or set of events is not easy.
> 
> Yes he has a boxing heavy style and his hands have improved a lot. But, he has great traps and set ups for his punches and he does throw kicks. He is one of the few fighters who throws punches on the back of kicks as if he just threw the kick to F up his opponents defence and land some punches.
> 
> ...



I'm not saying his right hand is slow, but being his rear hand it has to cover much more distance to reach the opponent, and the stronger hand is always a bit heavier, reducing the speed a bit compared to the lead/jab hand. This makes it easier for a southpaw like McGregor to predict the right hand and evade and counter it really well. Especially when he's controlling that lead hand to bait it out on his own terms. Swanson does switch stances a bit, but his southpaw striking isn't on the level of a natural southpaw like McGregor. One of the primary reasons guys switch to southpaw is to confuse and get an advantage over other orthodox fighters. Switching to southpaw against a natural southpaw known for striking like McGregor is just a bad idea. I do really like Swanson, and he has really improved these last few fights, but McGregor's style is just a bad matchup for his IMO. And don't even get me started on Aldo. I'm a very firm believer that Aldo is #1 p4p and easily a contender for future GOAT. I've never streamed an Aldo fight, I make sure to pay every last penny for the highest def available for every card Aldo is on. I actually went to his last fight against Llamas in person. Was the best night of my life lol. Aldo is my favorite fighter of all time, and honestly just my favorite athlete in general. Dude's a role model to me, and yeah, McGregor's not ready for Aldo yet. Like I said, someone with such a long stance and dependence on footwork is going to have a lot of trouble against those nasty leg kicks Aldo utilizes so well. They could really throw McGregor's game off quite a bit.


----------



## Niabingi (May 1, 2014)

SmokeCrackMusic said:


> I'm not saying his right hand is slow, but being his rear hand it has to cover much more distance to reach the opponent, and the stronger hand is always a bit heavier, reducing the speed a bit compared to the lead/jab hand. This makes it easier for a southpaw like McGregor to predict the right hand and evade and counter it really well. Especially when he's controlling that lead hand to bait it out on his own terms. Swanson does switch stances a bit, but his southpaw striking isn't on the level of a natural southpaw like McGregor. One of the primary reasons guys switch to southpaw is to confuse and get an advantage over other orthodox fighters. Switching to southpaw against a natural southpaw known for striking like McGregor is just a bad idea. I do really like Swanson, and he has really improved these last few fights, but McGregor's style is just a bad matchup for his IMO. And don't even get me started on Aldo. I'm a very firm believer that Aldo is #1 p4p and easily a contender for future GOAT. I've never streamed an Aldo fight, I make sure to pay every last penny for the highest def available for every card Aldo is on. I actually went to his last fight against Llamas in person. Was the best night of my life lol. Aldo is my favorite fighter of all time, and honestly just my favorite athlete in general. Dude's a role model to me, and yeah, McGregor's not ready for Aldo yet. Like I said, someone with such a long stance and dependence on footwork is going to have a lot of trouble against those nasty leg kicks Aldo utilizes so well. They could really throw McGregor's game off quite a bit.



I actually don't think switching to Southpaw would be a bad way to go for Swanson if he were to fight McGregor. I see it more of a challenge for McGregor as Swanson is the type of fighter you can't really prepare for. He has a fight ending punch in both hands (left hook or stepping right) he can set up both hands really well, he is not a guy whose combinations can be predicted easily, great angles and just a confusing challenge. He showed his ability to use his kicks and feints in order to overcome great stand up fighters in fighting Siver and Pearson. Second round against Poirier was fantastic too!

Also is to me #1 p4p too but I also think it's a bit of a silly concept/list. I'm jealous that you got to watch the Llamas fight live, people were complaining about it afterwards as to them it seemed boring. But to me it just showed that Aldo was just many leagues above his opponent. He made Llamas look slow and painfully average.


----------



## Pyriz (May 1, 2014)

Niabingi said:


> I actually don't think switching to Southpaw would be a bad way to go for Swanson if he were to fight McGregor. I see it more of a challenge for McGregor as Swanson is the type of fighter you can't really prepare for. He has a fight ending punch in both hands (left hook or stepping right) he can set up both hands really well, he is not a guy whose combinations can be predicted easily, great angles and just a confusing challenge. He showed his ability to use his kicks and feints in order to overcome great stand up fighters in fighting Siver and Pearson. Second round against Poirier was fantastic too!
> 
> Also is to me #1 p4p too but I also think it's a bit of a silly concept/list. I'm jealous that you got to watch the Llamas fight live, people were complaining about it afterwards as to them it seemed boring. But to me it just showed that Aldo was just many leagues above his opponent. He made Llamas look slow and painfully average.



The only time Swanson really switches to southpaw is when he's looking to wind up his left hooks or left high kicks more. He doesn't stay in southpaw for very long basically, he just switches stance real quick to get some more torque in his left hook/kicks. Which he's able to set up relatively well with his feints and what not, but his balance when he does this is very questionable. I've seen him fall on his ass more than a few times throwing his kicks and overly committed strikes.

Also, whether or not those strikes will even be able to land on McGregor, who's a southpaw who's really good at both footwork, and maintaining a safe countering distance with those snap kicks, is very questionable. Cub's striking has certainly looked really good lately, but aggressive guys like him always looking to go in for the kill are what make guys like McGregor, Anderson Silva, Lyoto Machida, and other counter punchers really thrive and stand out. 

And notice he does a lot of feints by switching levels and dropping low, that could be dangerous against McGregor. We've seen in the fight against Brimmage he loves throwing those front snap kicks right in the face of guys who drop their stance low. Also, you can't overlook McGregor's own unorthodox and unpredictable striking. He's primarily a boxer who excels at baiting guys in and counter punching, but he's also very adept at mixing a multitude of capoeira kicks in with his striking which really catch his opponents off guard and do some damage. 

I'm not saying Swanson has no chance against McGregor obviously, but if that fight were to happen I'd definitely be leaning towards McGregor mainly because off the stylistic matchup.


----------



## Majinsaga (May 1, 2014)

Damn, junior dos santos is a naruto fan.

*Believe it!*


----------



## Azzuri (May 2, 2014)

I've been waiting a long time to see this shit.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 4, 2014)

Yamamoto and Horiguchi video; KH is going to fight Montague in a week on what looks like a decent card. Those guys seem really chill.


----------



## Kuya (May 4, 2014)

Majinsaga said:


> Damn, junior dos santos is a naruto fan.
> 
> *Believe it!*



 JDS is such a fat fuck


----------



## Lurko (May 4, 2014)

Everyone is using fat fuck and it pisses me off because thqt use to be my main thing to say.


----------



## Azzuri (May 4, 2014)

Jose Aldo vs. Chad Mendes II set for UFC 176 in Los Angeles


----------



## Azzuri (May 5, 2014)




----------



## Azzuri (May 8, 2014)




----------



## Matariki (May 8, 2014)

wonder who will step in for Lil Nog


----------



## Niabingi (May 9, 2014)

Thorin said:


> wonder who will step in for Lil Nog



Such inevitability it's sad really. 

Looks like Rumble is being set up to fight for the title after the JJ - Gus rematch. I do think Jones will still be champion as I'm sure this time he will not underestimate Gustafsson and he will no way try to box with him again. But, hopefully I'm wrong and he'll surprise us all a second time.


----------



## secludedly (May 9, 2014)

As someone who has been around here a long time, and even created Taka, I come pleading to my fellow MMA/Anime fans. As I'm sure most of you know, I'm being sued by the UFC for $40 million. I am in desperate need of donations for a lawyer, and I hate to ask, but have to because my future depends on it. I figured as a long time supporter of the forum and dedicated subber in the anime community, this would be a somewhat reasonable request here. You can read about me here: I didn't know Overtime could end in a tie

There are more links and original articles in the donation page here:  
You can also send via BitCoin: 

Also...
Gustafsson > Jones in the rematch.
Machida > Weidman, then Belfort > Machida.
Then soon I see a Rumble vs. Gus match, and it'll be Rumble > Gus.
I also got Werdum > Velasquez, though this is an unpopular opinion. Anyone agree though?


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 11, 2014)

^ heard about that 

Eric silva looks so fatigued


----------



## Lurko (May 11, 2014)

Lol at Rumble beating Gus in a fight,  Gus and Jones are in a leaque of their own in that division.


----------



## Kuya (May 11, 2014)

godamn Matt Brown. give him a top 5 guy. he's on a tear.


----------



## eHav (May 11, 2014)

ha! just got the see the beatdown brown gave silva. i cant help but feel silva was quite overrated. heard so much about him and hasnt delivered at all.


----------



## Azzuri (May 11, 2014)

That fight was the shit. Brown destroyed Silva.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 11, 2014)

I was there live yesterday. The level of intensity the crowd had for brown was insane. I only got to see 6 fights but the last 3 was epic to see live.


----------



## Kuya (May 13, 2014)

i watched the video, the ref tried to wave off the fighter from the guy who got KO'd for a good 3 and half seconds. Much respect to the ref and that rear naked form 

the winner got heavy penalized and will face a fine for not stopping his assault after the match was declared over


----------



## Lurko (May 13, 2014)

What a good ref and what a piece of shit fighter.


----------



## Lying Cat (May 14, 2014)

eHav said:


> ha! just got the see the beatdown brown gave silva. i cant help but feel silva was quite overrated. *heard so much about him and hasnt delivered at all.*


Dude, you must be kidding. I mean, yeah Silva lost, but he also had Brown clenching his teeth in pain on the mat whenever he landed those crazy body shots. The war in the first round is what made the fight so interesting. He should have kept doing what was working and keep throwing more of those leg kicks to the body and get a TKO, instead he went for submissions and whatnot whenever he saw Brown was hurt, which each time only gave Brown enough time to recover and come back with a vengeance. And another thing, Silva's inferior conditioning is another element that was detrimental, Brown is such a conditioning freak haha. 

And I mean, regardless of what you think of Silva's performance Saturday, you have to at least respect the guy's chin and willpower. There aren't many pro-fighters in UFC or otherwise that could soak in the amount of punishment he was able to endure in this fight.


----------



## Matariki (May 16, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]sGGnNBaDwJg[/YOUTUBE]

Undefeated


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 18, 2014)

Rampage just  beat King Mo

and King Mo went ape shit on Bellator president it was funny as hell


----------



## Lurko (May 18, 2014)

The Ufc>>>>>>> Bellator.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 19, 2014)

Kongo still got it.


----------



## Lurko (May 19, 2014)

Gsp> Silva's overrated ass, come at me bro♡♥.


----------



## Lying Cat (May 20, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Gsp> Silva's overrated ass, come at me bro♡♥.


Haha that statement won't be contested man. Eric Silva has a lot to work on before he can stand up with the likes GSP, Hendricks, Condit and Lawler.

On a side note, it's quite funny how over half of Brazilian fighters in the UFC are called _''Silva''_. I mean, these Silva people must have a hell of a pick up game because they spread their seeds like crazy.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 20, 2014)

Kuya said:


> i watched the video, the ref tried to wave off the fighter from the guy who got KO'd for a good 3 and half seconds. Much respect to the ref and that rear naked form
> 
> the winner got heavy penalized and will face a fine for not stopping his assault after the match was declared over


link to the video?


----------



## Lurko (May 20, 2014)

Lying Cat said:


> Haha that statement won't be contested man. Eric Silva has a lot to work on before he can stand up with the likes GSP, Hendricks, Condit and Lawler.
> 
> On a side note, it's quite funny how over half of Brazilian fighters in the UFC are called _''Silva''_. I mean, these Silva people must have a hell of a pick up game because they spread their seeds like crazy.



I was talking about Anderson's overrated ass.


----------



## Lying Cat (May 21, 2014)

Ah, see what I mean? Too many Silva's.


----------



## Lurko (May 21, 2014)

Well it's a common name I guess.


----------



## Azzuri (May 21, 2014)

Lombard isn't sold on Brown, it seems. 

What does everyone think of Michael Page? He seems to be a humble guy (outside of the showboating).


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 21, 2014)

video

The new ufc video game retarded rating system for the champs

Number 2 is unbelievable


----------



## Azzuri (May 21, 2014)

Jones will be overpowered and everyone will be using the shit out of him.


----------



## Lurko (May 21, 2014)

Guff is goona be overpowered too.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 22, 2014)

Bruce lee wasn't listed interesting


----------



## Pyriz (May 22, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I was talking about *Anderson's overrated ass*.



...........what? This is sarcasm, yes?


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2014)

No Silva got exposed, Gsp has fought better competition imo.


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2014)

Gsp's takedowns and his kickboxing mixed together at a catchweight would be too much gor Silva imo.


----------



## Azzuri (May 22, 2014)

Lol.


----------



## Azzuri (May 22, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Guff is goona be overpowered too.



I imagine he'll be the Jones counter.


----------



## Lurko (May 22, 2014)

I just want Guff vs Jones again,  best fight I've ever seen.


----------



## Niabingi (May 24, 2014)

I'm a fan of Barao but tonight I'm actually routing for a TJ win. I think he has a much better chance than people are giving him, also Barao has much bigger gaps in his game than people realise.

Not that I think TJ will win for sure. Just that I'll not be at all shocked no matter who wins.


----------



## Azzuri (May 24, 2014)

Ouch, Varner broke his leg


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 24, 2014)

I have a hard time seeing Hendo winning this. Hope he doesn't get hurt


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 24, 2014)

No way Jones beat Gus And DC


----------



## Azzuri (May 24, 2014)

Good Lord, Hendo got ragdolled.


----------



## Legend (May 24, 2014)

Damn that was a beatdown


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 24, 2014)

Heck yeah, Cormier all day. What a beautiful performance, complete domination.


----------



## Azzuri (May 25, 2014)

DC/Gustafsson would be an interesting fight. DC seems to have a weakness against legs kick, too.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 25, 2014)

I was disappointed by the Cisco/Mizugaki fight, thought it would be so much more. Other than that it's been a pretty good card. 

Dillashaw has been on a tear, thought he beat Assuncao 29-28 as well. Let's see what he's got for Barao, should be interesting.


----------



## Legend (May 25, 2014)

What about DC vs Rumble?


----------



## Azzuri (May 25, 2014)

^That would be a decent fight, too.

Dillashaw is looking pretty good.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 25, 2014)

That was unbelievable, the champ getting kd, surviving then protecting


----------



## Legend (May 25, 2014)

Burau was close to getting taken down in rd 1


Rumble vs DC would be godly


----------



## Azzuri (May 25, 2014)

Holy shit, Dillashaw is bringing it to Barao.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 25, 2014)

Dillashaw's feints, stance switching, and movement have completely stifed Barao and he's doing a great job not standing straight in line with him like many others have. The way he's placed his lead leg in between Barao's has let him be very effective on defence too. The leg kicks in the beginning really opened it up for this other strikes.


----------



## Legend (May 25, 2014)

Barao needs a KO


----------



## Azzuri (May 25, 2014)

If Barao manages to pull a Silva..

Edit: I guess I spoke too soon, lol.


----------



## Legend (May 25, 2014)

5 Round Domination


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 25, 2014)

Unbelievable that was epic I love MMA


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 25, 2014)

Absolutely dominant performance, easily one of the best I've ever seen in MMA. Happy for Dillashaw/Ludwig and Team Alpha Male finally has a UFC strap.

Lawler, Cormier, and Dillashaw all did work = I'm a happy guy


----------



## Azzuri (May 25, 2014)

I really wasn't expecting Barao to run through Dillashaw, but I didn't expect Dillashaw to beat the shit out of Barao either, lol.

The card was good too.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 25, 2014)

I never know what to expect in a fight unless it's like Couture/Toney or something like that. MMA is too high a variance sport, which is why I never bet on it. It's crazy how much Dillashaw has improved. He's only lost to Dodson imo, that guy has some of the biggest p4p punches in MMA. He was green then too.


----------



## Azzuri (May 25, 2014)

As they say, anything can happen.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 25, 2014)

Everytime someone dominant loses I always remember an article I read on the net years ago



Barao made his pro debut in 2005 by the way.

Shogun 2002-2011

Rampage 1999-2008


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 25, 2014)

That's interesting, NU.

Those two are 2 of my favourites ever, especially Shogun and that was around the time I thought they should retire too. I wanted Shogun to retire after the Vera fight, dude just looked awful and done. Rampage just wasn't the same during the time of the Jardine fight even though he probably peaked a couple years before then. It just sucks watching both of them fight now because they're a far cry from what they used to be. Rampage probably peaked in 2007 and Shogun did in 2005 or maybe 2009/2010 after the Coleman fight where he wasn't completely healthy for.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 25, 2014)

Sad thing Shogun never peaked injuries took his prime away. Imagine Shogun that never had knee surgery with the technique he had in the Machida fight? That would be insane. 

I agree with you on Rampage.

Some people of course can go past that rule; Anderson, GSP and so on.

Aldo stop finishing around his 9 year mark he might of slowed down some himself but still ahead of his competition he can make up for it like GSP and Anderson

Cain and Dos Santos enter their 9 year next year by the way.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 25, 2014)

Yeah, you could be right. PRIDE Shogun's athleticism + the striking skills from the Liddell and Machida fights = GOAT. He's like the Bill Walton or Dwyane Wade of MMA, was at GOAT level early on and made a title run with another GOAT level year but injuries were just too much. 

I wonder if Dillashaw is going to leave Alpha Male for Ludwig's new gym in Colorado. Mendes looked really hyped, wonder how Aldo's feeling about the rematch ...


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 25, 2014)

i wanted to say GOAT too but I didnt want to get flack but yes i agree I still consider him the #1 LHW ever though.

Also the Tracy Mcgrady, Kobe has stated that was his bigger rival.

I wasnt nervous for the first Mendes fight but now I am hopefully Aldo comes in healthy we can see a great fight, and finally Aldos legendary BJJ.

If i was TJ I would follow Bang imo.


----------



## Niabingi (May 25, 2014)

I'd just like to leave this here...





Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I wonder if Dillashaw is going to leave Alpha Male for Ludwig's new gym in Colorado. Mendes looked really hyped, wonder how Aldo's feeling about the rematch ...


About the same as he was before the fight I would guess. Barao is about half the fighter that Aldo is and Mendes is about half the striker that TJ is.

Anyone who thinks the fight result was a big shock just doesn't watch when people fight. Really watch and not just see the fight or the big finish at the end.


----------



## Azzuri (May 25, 2014)

^Nice.

Cung Le/Michael Bisping will main event UFC Macau on August 23.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 25, 2014)

TJ will cross train between the two.


----------



## Kuya (May 25, 2014)

TJ DillaGOAT

Epic PERFORMANCE. He was TOYING with BARAO. He was 2 speeds after.  Duane Ludwig better keep his fucking head coaching position there that's for damn sure.

Cormier dominated Henderson as expected. Robbie Lawler is always coming for your lunch money.


----------



## eHav (May 25, 2014)

I honestly wasnt expeting such a dominance of TJ. expected lawler and cormier to win without much trouble, but damn, barao got dominated


----------



## Kuya (May 25, 2014)

Team Alpha Male is STACKED


----------



## Niabingi (May 25, 2014)

Kuya said:


> Team Alpha Male is STACKED



TJ is the only member who'll get a belt. I'm happy for him because now people can finally see how much he has grown. I was laughed at on forums and with friends for saying that he had a very good chance of winning, that he is the best striker/kickboxer at TAM and the only member whose style was totally matured and refined by Bang Ludwig. The other boys have tweaked but they haven't grown as much. They do what they always did just a bit better.

Last night's performance was a coming together of a challenger perfectly understanding the weaknesses of the champion and having the skill set to exploit them. 

Now that Barao has lost I can stop listening to people saying he's top #1-3 P4P. It will also hopefully force him to go back to the drawing board and really evaluate his weak points because this is not the first time he's been totally bamboozled by a moving opponent.


----------



## Azzuri (May 27, 2014)

Lawler/Brown will be the main event for UFC on Fox 12.

Edit: According to Dana, the winner of the main event will get the title shot.


----------



## Lying Cat (May 28, 2014)

I don't get why Lawler has to face yet another opponent to get his rematch with Hendricks. Nonetheless Lawler vs Brown is an exciting match-up, gon' be good.


----------



## Azzuri (May 28, 2014)

I think Lombard should be awarded the shot. On the other hand, "According to Dana."


----------



## Azzuri (May 28, 2014)




----------



## Lying Cat (May 28, 2014)

wow Wanderlei chickened out? 

Given how Chael outwitted and made a fool of him outside the ring, I guess he probably didn't want the humiliation of being beaten inside the ring as well.  That said him making Vitor do the dirty work for him is pretty funny lol


----------



## eHav (May 28, 2014)

hope chael takes vitor down and keeps him there for whatever rounds needed to win. otherwise chael is getting knocked out


fuck, the fight is on my birthday. i prob wont be home :S


----------



## Lying Cat (May 28, 2014)

Yeah chael will have to play it smart.


----------



## Niabingi (May 28, 2014)

Matt Brown vs Robbie Lawler is going to be an amazing fight! It's as though the gods of violence have smiled upon us. Winner of that one definitely deserves the shot at the belt.

Chael - Vito is suddenly a much, much harder fight for Chael! I knew Wanderlei would probably back out of the fight with Chael. He knew how it would pan out and didn't want to look bad after how stupid he looked on TUF trying to come across as the hero of Brazil and the big man.


----------



## Azzuri (May 28, 2014)

> The Ultimate Fighting Championship released the following statement on UFC 175:
> 
> Due to issues related to Wanderlei Silva’s licensing in the state of Nevada, the UFC was forced to seek a replacement opponent to face Chael Sonnen at UFC 175 on Saturday, July 5 in Las Vegas. Former UFC champion Vitor Belfort has accepted the fight with Sonnen, subject to Belfort receiving a license to compete from the Nevada Athletic Commission.





> @shaunalshatti
> 
> According to NSAC Exec. Director Robert Bennett, Wanderlei Silva had "ample time" to file for a license to fight in Nevada & chose not to.


----------



## Kuya (May 28, 2014)

Chael been saying Wand was gonna back out of their fight for several months now


----------



## Azzuri (May 28, 2014)

This whole thing is... weird.

Edit: The winner of Sonnen/Belfort will get the next shot at Weidman/Machida.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 28, 2014)

Wolf tickets


----------



## Kuya (May 28, 2014)

Neighborhood Sniper said:


> Edit: The winner of Sonnen/Belfort will get the next shot at Weidman/Machida.





a non-important filler fight, just turned into a the #1 contender match


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 29, 2014)

Niabingi said:


> Matt Brown vs Robbie Lawler is going to be an amazing fight! It's as though the gods of violence have smiled upon us. Winner of that one definitely deserves the shot at the belt.



Let's hope it goes through, don't forget about Condit-Brown ...

The Belfort-Sonnen match being for the title shot is bogus man. Belfort probably has the best claim though if he wins but he's not much ahead of the Strikeforce guys (Jacare, Rockhold, Kennedy, and Mousasi if he beats Munoz). And if Sonnen wins ... oh well, not that I'm complaining; Belfort or Sonnen should be easy money for Machida or Weidman.

And my boy Romero been on the come up.


----------



## Lurko (May 30, 2014)

Weidman Machida is goona be intresting.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 31, 2014)

Mousasi is so nasty one of my favorite fighters.

Moose vs Rockhold would be epic as shit

or Jacare rematch for title shot after Vitor


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 31, 2014)

I feel bad for Munoz, man. His fights with Weidman, Machida, and Mousasi were some of the most one-sided in recent memory, all in different ways. Dude couldn't land a clean strike on any of them ... Moose looked very good; the reversals into mount was Fedor-esque.

Backstrom had a solid performance against a very good opponent on two weeks notice. He's been one of the better prospects in the past couple years, but just flew under the radar due inactivity. A lot of the better talent in Europe didn't step up to fight him so he was on the shelf for a bit. Max Coga main evented against him and got starched in a few seconds. Dude has great grappling (national champ, dominated world sambo champ Sergej Grecicho on one week notice a long time ago, there's footage of him throwing around LW Reza Madadi who has beaten guys like Michael Johnson, Clementi, and Prater) and ground game in general, vicious g&p and great understanding of positioning and transitions. How he submitted a great grappler like Niinimaki was very impressive. His stand-up needs work mostly in the distance striking, closing distance, footwork, some defensive issues, mostly in regards to his hands/boxing, but he's used his physical tools better lately. He's dangerous in the clinch though, which is where most of his striking excels in. Watch out for him and the UFC has signed some real FW talent recently between him, Bektic, Skelly, and DHC. FW is such a deep division, would be cool if a couple guys from Bellator like Pitbull came over.


----------



## Azzuri (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Azzuri (May 31, 2014)

I'd like to see Kennedy vs Mousasi.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 31, 2014)

Either Mousasi makes it a fun fight or kennedy makes it a boring one.



Transitioning his weight mid air to land on top. Tdd Moose is a beast


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 1, 2014)

I have a feeling this fight ends badly for Fabio


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 1, 2014)

Lol, why is Maldonado fighting Miocic? 

They're going to do a documentary on brain trauma in MMA one day, and Maldonado, Saku, Big Nog, Sanchez, Lauzon, and Struve are going to be heavily featured.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 1, 2014)

Shocking.

Joe silva thanks for having a fat LHW get victimized by a hw.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 1, 2014)

Was the rest of the card as bad as that fight? Looking at the fight card it's one of the weakest in a long time, from any MMA org let alone the UFC.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 1, 2014)

Honestly fell asleep.

Extremely tired for most of the day. The berlin card had me up though that main card was epic. This shit? Not so much.

Double cards arent a good idea honestly.


----------



## Azzuri (Jun 1, 2014)

Damn, that shit was over quick. The fight that ended by guillotine was good, though.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 1, 2014)

Yeah that what happens when a HW fights a fat MW. Reminded me of Sergei vs Murilo, who remembers that shit?



Pride level mismatch.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 1, 2014)

Yeah, that fight was horrible. Ninja had so much potential but he was in some fights using a sprawl and brawl style that didn't suit him like it did Shogun and Wand. He was a very talented grappler and should have focused on that more in his fights. I was watching some PRIDE DVDs recently and Rutten praises Ninja's striking when all Ninja did was run in swinging and get beaten up. He had arguably the best BJJ in the entire Chute Boxe camp, but the stand and bang mentality that was prevalent there destroyed his career as he chose to stand and get beaten up by guys who actually had a plan on the feet. His fight with Sperry was one of my faves; the rivalry between the two camps then was really heated.


----------



## Azzuri (Jun 1, 2014)

What about when a fat HW fights a MW?


----------



## Azzuri (Jun 5, 2014)

> In an exclusive interview with UFC President Dana White and UFC light heavyweight champion Jon Jones, it was announced that the rematch between Jones and number one contender Alexander Gustafsson has been set for September 27th.
> 
> After returning from a trip to South America, Jones finally had a chance to sit down with White and UFC CEO Lorenzo Fertitta today to talk about his next fight.
> 
> ...





Now people can shut the fuck up about this shit. Regardless of who wins or loses, I expect both fighters to be on their A+ game.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 5, 2014)

Lol wolf tickets


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 6, 2014)

So belfort failed that drug test that led to the ban of trt basically everywhere 



Never been a belfort fan but that's pretty bad


----------



## Lurko (Jun 6, 2014)

Belfort needs roids to fight lol.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm sure most fighters are on some kind of PEDs, but Belfort has always seemed out there/loony with some of the interviews I've seen and how he carries himself. 

Pretty good UFC card tomorrow.

Chalk up another bogus Sanchez decision. Knew the judges would give him it ... MMA judges are so bad, man. Most of them are just so clueless when it comes to striking. 30-27 Sanchez is one of the worst scorecards I've seen in a long time. He should have lost 7 of his last 8, but he got the Kampmann, Gomi, and now Pearson decisions. Dude is a bigger Leonard Garcia.

Fun main event. Khabilov clearly won the 1st round. Rounds 2 and 3 were close, but I had Henderson 10-9 for the 2nd and 10-10 for the 3rd. Henderson has ridiculous conditioning, think that was the difference at the start of the 4th with the pace he could keep up. Khabilov's hand positioning in the stand-up was what Henderson took advantage of, as well as his fairly sloppy stance when he cut him off at the cage. Khabilov looked really good though, definitely a Top-10 talent.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 8, 2014)

i hate Caraway, why would you have your wife/girlfriend in your corner? god I hate that shitty couple. wished he got knocked the F out.

Dodson is such a funny little character, i can't wait to see him and Mighty Mouse go at it again. Both dudes are entertaining.

Khabilov put up a great fight against Benson for 3 rounds, the guy certainly has what it takes to hang with the VERY STACKED top 10 of the lightweight division.

Smooth had a Smooth Rear Naked Choke. I couldn't tell who he was screaming outside the cage after the victory, but I hope it was Pettis. I just like the drama 

decent card, but FUCKED UP JUDGING, fucking lol at Diego Sanchez winning that decision


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jun 8, 2014)

Diego gets a decision like that every once in a while so that the UFC can justify keeping him around so he can make them more money because he's an exciting fighter. If the judging wasn't corrupt Diego Sanchez would be on a five fight losing streaking and more than likely be on the chopping block for the UFC. I still think him beating Gomi was the bigger robbery


----------



## Kuya (Jun 8, 2014)

TheGreatOne said:


> Diego gets a decision like that every once in a while so that the UFC can justify keeping him around so he can make them more money because he's an exciting fighter. If the judging wasn't corrupt Diego Sanchez would be on a five fight losing streaking and more than likely be on the chopping block for the UFC. I still think him beating Gomi was the bigger robbery



yeah that's more than likely the reasoning, but it's still a terrible thing to fuck with other professional fighters career records by giving them a Loss when they deserve a Win


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 9, 2014)

Likely another bad decision from the card:



Btw, Scott Askham handily beat Max Nunes a couple days ago. He's the top MW prospect in Europe and definitely should be UFC bound, been one of my fave prospects for a while. I think he's the best MW prospect out there, over Strickland. Can't wait to see him improve even more, definitely someone to watch out for.


----------



## Azzuri (Jun 9, 2014)

Has Dana said anything about the Pearson/Sanchez decision?


----------



## Kuya (Jun 9, 2014)

Nick Diaz and Anderson SIlva want to fight each other in the near future 

shit, even Condit vs. Silva would be an incredible stand-up battle

the taunting though between Diaz and Silva would be fucking epic


----------



## Lurko (Jun 9, 2014)

Diaz would get finished in the clinch via knees or Kicked in the jaw, Condit would be a way better fight.. Diaz is a good boxer and has good bjj.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 9, 2014)

Diaz really isn't a good boxer even though he has some quick and fairly accurate hands. There aren't many guys in MMA I'd say even have decent boxing, usually they're good at one or a couple aspects of it but not overall.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 10, 2014)

*Chael Sonnen fails random drug test, pulled from Vitor Belfort fight at UFC 175*



> Chael Sonnen failed the same random drug test in late-May that led to Wanderlei Silva's removal from UFC 175, an ESPN report revealed on Tuesday, which was subsequently confirmed by MMAFighting.com. As a result, Sonnen has been removed from his tentative July 5 bout against Vitor Belfort.
> 
> According to Nevada State Athletic Commission (NSAC) executive director Bob Bennett, both Sonnen and Silva were asked by to undergo random drug tests while in Nevada for a recent UFC 175 pre-event press conference. Silva refused the request. Sonnen complied, however two illegal substances -- Anastrozole and Clomiphene -- were later discovered in his test results.
> 
> ...


----------



## Azzuri (Jun 10, 2014)

Lol, just lol.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 10, 2014)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Diaz really isn't a good boxer even though he has some quick and fairly accurate hands. There aren't many guys in MMA I'd say even have decent boxing, usually they're good at one or a couple aspects of it but not overall.



what do you think of Gustaffson's boxing?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 10, 2014)

Ufc have their own style of fighting different than boxing especially guys like Guff, Jones, Aldo, etc.


----------



## Azzuri (Jun 11, 2014)

> LAS VEGAS -- There will be no rematch between Diego Sanchez and Ross Pearson.
> 
> UFC president Dana White called Sanchez's controversial split decision over Pearson last weekend "insanity" and said the promotion will move forward as if Pearson won the fight.
> 
> ...




Jason High has been cut for pushing a referee. Here's the gif of him pushing the ref:


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 11, 2014)

Chael Sonnen just retired on UFC tonight


----------



## Kuya (Jun 11, 2014)

The Bad Guy


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 12, 2014)

Kuya said:


> what do you think of Gustaffson's boxing?



He has solid boxing, simple and effective with his frame. He has one of the best and varied jabs in MMA (actually clearly the most versatile), put on a clinic with it against Silva and also boxed up Jones pretty bad using it to create openings (dipping, counter, and body). One of the few guys who can effectively hook off jabs too. He has extremely good use of angles on offence and control of range on defence as well as his jab and rear uppercut. Sometimes his boxing is inconsistent when he doesn't work behind the jab but he develops a good sense of distance against most guys, and is really athletic and has a granite chin. He seems to be knowledgeable on positioning especially with his footwork and feint/misdirection putting his opponents into some bad positions as he sets up his strikes. He has a pretty good understanding of stances and threatening cutting off at the cage. Some of his circling/movement and head movement can get fairly predictable throughout a fight though.

Other guys I'd say have pretty decent - solid boxing: Swanson, Weidman, Cormier, Iaquinta, Makdessi, Aldo, Ruthless, Mousasi, Hunt, Alvarez, Edgar, Menace, McGregor, Pearson, Spider, Wineland, JDS (footwork and ringcraft are pretty bad though, but his offence is excellent), Noons, Pettis, DMMJ, but his defence can be really mediocre, puts himself into some bad positions sometimes when he moves forward really quickly. He doesn't use head movement really well, has his hands (rear or lead depending on his attack) really low after combos or circling out ... just not very fundamentally sound on defence. Story has some passable fundamentals and head movement. Guys like Hendricks and Velasquez have pretty good hands and understanding of what they can do as well (Velasquez has a solid jab). Barnett at times can show some pretty decent boxing skills like head movement, parrying, counter hooks/uppercuts, blocking, etc.

Guys like Michael Johnson, Alvarez, Makdessi, Aldo, Lawler, and Pettis have improved their boxing a lot over the years (as in past couple years or so). The Longo guys in Weidman and Iaquinta have really solid fundamentals. They're solid at aspects like head movement, leverage, posture, hand/body positioning, countering in the pocket, feet positioning, etc. Longo really prioritizes aggression and even their defensive styles show aggression which is good to see as it's rare in MMA. Weidman especially, is a very intelligent fighter that uses all of those very well -  has straight punches, hooks off the jab, etc. and Philippou was another Longo guy who understood a couple of those things well. 

Swanson and Lawler have been two of my faves for a long time and it's been awesome to see their improvements. Swanson has dangerous hands, has a great understanding of stances, postures, and level changes. He has good versatility in different stylistic match-ups through his creativity. He makes mistakes early in fights when I think he just fights over-aggressive, committing his entire body for a powerful strike which puts his feet and himself in some bad positions, which obviously creates some defensive issues. But with his quick, accurate hands, he's able to really commit to that fight-ending power shots with relative security. He also has some of the best body work in MMA too. Just very strong punches, great technique, the ability to retreat and attack at angles (can fight both going forwards and going backwards), excellent ability to both maintain distance and close distance with his technical footwork, very good level changes with good posture, smooth set-ups and a very sharp jab (when he uses it). Lawler has some of the best head movement/covers in MMA and rolls well into his strikes, understands how to box and different ranges as well as getting fights there, great jabs and great hooks (would have loved to have seen him throw more of them to the body against Hendricks), great hand positioning and mixing it to misdirection/feints, and he isn't as reckless as he was in the past. The "maturity" angle is really there for him and he's much more patient and composed now. McGregor is a really slick boxer, great understanding of angles, footwork, head movement, counter-striking, and sense of timing/punch selection. He has some Cuban aspects in his boxing style. 

Hunt has solid boxing. He slips, parries, and counter jabs very well, has some tricky footwork to set traps for opponents. He knows how to bait and draw punches to counter and can attack while moving backwards or forwards. JDS has a dangerous counter left hook, a good body jab and straight right to the body as well as his overhand right and straight right to the head. He hooks off his jab and steers his opponents into punches. He does a good job controlling range with footwork and has outclassed everyone but Velasquez and Hunt on the feet, but he still knocked out both of them once. His set-ups and level changes are very good and his punches are crisp. Alvarez when he first started fighting to now is such a huge improvement in his stand-up and boxing, especially if you watch his most recent fight. His ringcraft is arguably the best in MMA. Michael Johnson has become one of my faves recently, put on really solid performances against Lauzon and Tibau with his improved boxing/striking under Pedro Diaz and Henri Hooft. He blends offence and defence in the stand-up very well. His head placement is never really stagnant, constantly moving and finding new angles and catching the opponent out of position. I really think his footwork, work in the pocket, feints, and overall striking is going to trouble Thomson in their match despite a fairly significant disadvantage in grappling. Mousasi has one of the best jabs in MMA and is really patient (sometimes too patient). He threw some leather at Machida in their fight and showed a couple holes in Machida's striking with his pressure.

I think Showtime's hands are a bit under-appreciated (wouldn't say he showed enough to say his boxing is good though) because of how great his kicking game is. He sets up a good deal with his hands, imo the best footwork in MMA, arguably the best ringcraft. He put on a clinic against Cerrone and his hand positioning and boxing were important parts in it early on. Aldo is really fundamental, just worked a lot on a fairly simple skill-set but is smart and has shown a lot of subtle improvements. His jab has recently looked sharper than ever too. Pearson for his head movement; Wineland for his head movement, footwork, and technical straight punches; A. Silva for his head movement, footwork, and counter-striking. Dollaway has shown some really solid boxing in his past couple fights as well, people are sleeping on him.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 12, 2014)

No Gsp in there?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 12, 2014)

He would be there but I was just naming active fighters.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 12, 2014)

> Pop Culture Vault / Beyond The Cage just posted these rare photos of Anderson Silva and Georges St.-Pierre as they met for the very first time just a few days ago.






Don't need to go to Serbia to nandrolone corticosteroids and hgh
Damn I miss them both


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 12, 2014)

WW GOAT and MW GOAT (for now ), thought they had already met.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 13, 2014)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> WW GOAT and MMA GOAT, thought they had already met.


Fixed      .


----------



## Stringer (Jun 13, 2014)

Saw ufc's latest embed episode, gotta love Bagautinov's attitude.





The more I see of the guy the more I like him.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 13, 2014)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Fixed      .







Stringer said:


> Saw ufc's latest embed episode, gotta love Bagautinov's attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's probably the most likable out of the higher level Dagestanis in the UFC now. It should be a good fight, dude loves to trail back and counter and you know DMMJ is going to be pushing the pace and attack in volume + Bagautinov has shown conditioning issues and this is his first 5 rounder. His footwork is going to be a problem for Bagautinov and he's one of the best in the game at cutting off the cage. I'm interested in seeing how the Jackson team is going to deal with DMMJ's defensive mistakes - or put him into those positions - and how the battle near the cage is going to be like because both fighters have shown some strengths and issues there which could be turned against them. I've been happy with the great flyweight signings from the UFC recently. There aren't really any cans in the division, just a very deep one overall and still has top heavy talent. I'm not sure if DMMJ can clean out the division but he's not far off from reaching GOAT flyweight status.

Also, Cormier in those vids was hilarious, love that guy.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 13, 2014)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> He's probably the most likable out of the higher level Dagestanis in the  UFC now. It should be a good fight, dude loves to trail back and  counter and you know DMMJ is going to be pushing the pace and attack in  volume + Bagautinov has shown conditioning issues and this is his first 5  rounder. His footwork is going to be a problem for Bagautinov and he's  one of the best in the game at cutting off the cage. I'm interested in  seeing how the Jackson team is going to deal with DMMJ's defensive  mistakes - or put him into those positions - and how the battle near the  cage is going to be like because both fighters have shown some  strengths and issues there which could be turned against them. I've been  happy with the great flyweight signings from the UFC recently. There  aren't really any cans in the division, just a very deep one overall and  still has top heavy talent. I'm not sure if DMMJ can clean out the  division but he's not far off from reaching GOAT flyweight status.
> 
> Also, Cormier in those vids was hilarious, love that guy.


That's true, Bagautinov's conditioning will definitely be an issue. To  win this he will really have to capitalize on every opportunity he gets  to prevent the fight from going the distance. Will be pretty  hard for him to win over DMMJ if it does. Very nterested to see his gameplan going into this match. And I  was bummed to see UFC didn't bring a russian translator for him at the  event, hopefully he polishes his english speaking skills soon because I  feel like we’re missing out.

Yeah Cormier's a funny guy, I like the friendly competitive drive he  exhibits. I especially liked when he couldn't get over the fact that someone could  take him down in the new EA game. Priceless.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 13, 2014)

Thorin said:


> Fedor is GOAT.



Fedor is the goat for now unless Cain or Jones or Gsp wants to come back and prove to be better.


----------



## Azzuri (Jun 13, 2014)

Dana thinks that Barao deserves a rematch against Dillashaw, lol.


----------



## Niabingi (Jun 13, 2014)

Neighborhood Sniper said:


> Dana thinks that Barao deserves a rematch against Dillashaw, lol.



I know Dana is just a promoter but I sometimes wish he would actually put the sport and development of fighters first. This would be generally more accepted if TJ had ended the fight in the first, but he battered him from pillar to post all fight long.

Barao needs time to brush up on his weaknesses as they were very evident before and TJ laid them out for the world to see. Let him recover, train, fight someone else to help him put what he's learning into practice in the Octagon, train some more, fight Cruz and if he wins that then back to fight for the title.

The only current champions at instant rematch stage are Aldo and Jon Jones, possibly Rousey.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 13, 2014)

Stringer said:


> Yeah Cormier's a funny guy, I like the friendly competitive drive he  exhibits. I especially liked when he couldn't get over the fact that someone could  take him down in the new EA game. Priceless.



Yeah, dude is very proud of his wrestling and is a freakishly competitive guy. Some of his rituals and tendencies before fights and when he's training are cool to hear/read about.

I don't like the idea of immediate rematches after completely one sided fights either. I guess the UFC doesn't have much faith in Dillashaw/Assuncao II as the ME. 

Pretty meh card for a PPV tomorrow. There have been free Fox main cards the past year which were better than it, and the prelims look mediocre too. Really only interested in the main and co-main. Arlovski-Schaub and Bader-Feijao are two glass cannon match-ups, really poor striking defence from those fighters especially the HW match-up. There could be some fireworks with brutal finishes considering some of their tendencies offensively, but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jun 14, 2014)

How the fuck did Arlovski win?


----------



## Stringer (Jun 15, 2014)

Yeah a lackluster card as expected

but man, DJ is so technically sound it's crazy, seamlessly switching stances in close quarters while moving in and out of his opponent's striking range. The guy literally moves like a mouse on crack.

from start to finish he made it impossible for Bagautinov to impose his own pace.




Lucifer Morningstar said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stoked for it also. I really dig the poster, props to whoever had the brilliant idea of using their flags as war paints for the event promotion, a step-up from what we we usually get. Will be an exciting fight, regardless of who loses this bout -- we win.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 15, 2014)

Yeah, no surprise about the card. I thought the title fight was solid though, and the co-main was pretty good, but the other main card fights were pretty bad. I missed almost every prelim fight though. No surprise that Johnson was easily able to cut off the cage and continuously get Bagautinov along the fence, where he's just winged power shots in his fight career like many other fighters with fairly poor ringcraft. He trapped Johnson at the fence with his aggressiveness a couple of times himself but in those instances a clinch through a double collar tie was initiated by Johnson (almost instantly a couple times - and Johnson just supressed Bagautinov's clinches) and his defence there wasn't good. He was too aggressive with some bodywork and in-fighting (clearly not very skilled at it), and outside that left himself vulnerable in spots because of some bad hand/arm positioning and posture trying to look for dominant positions. Johnson worked angles and solid switches in the clinch, just looked far better in that position. Credit to Johnson and his team for exposing some sambo/wrestling deficiencies with Muay Thai, and a pretty solid job by Johnson with how he mixed it up. Bagautinov was going for clinch TDs with some of those underhooks but Johnson showed good defence there even though he tends to get cut off at the cage through the clinch.

The vast difference in footwork between the two was glaring and Johnson controlled the distance with it and pretty much all of the engagements in the fight because of it. I liked the slight defensive adjustments (can still be improved a fair amount, I think) Johnson made with regards to circling out of the cage, usually just leaves himself too vulnerable - which Hume and his team clearly saw from the Benavidez fight when he almost got his head kicked off after circling out. He also needs to diversify his ways of initiating attacks when he has a fighter against the cage, he's gotten predictable and it could cost him. I think his stance switching can also be pretty dangerous against him with some of his uncertainty there if he gets baited (has already happened a couple times, even gotten dropped for it), one of the few instances his feet positioning is bad. Bagautinov is a solid fighter though but I think the best part of his performance was how his sambo-based grappling gave Johnson's wrestling a lot of problems (and I'd have to rewatch, but seemingly neutralized most of it), but Johnson was very crafty and tricked him with some transitions/set-ups/level changes. I think the ground fighting between these two would have been fun, but oh well. He got handled in the clinch and from distance for the vast majority of the fight, solid performance from Johnson. I've been saying he's the 2nd best fighter in the world for a while now, behind Aldo.

Edit: Not really interested in the next UFC card but the one after it (UFC FN: Swanson vs Stephens) looks promising.


----------



## Stringer (Jun 15, 2014)

Yeah his footwork is a work of art, just beautiful to look at.


----------



## Pyriz (Jun 15, 2014)

How about Rory MacDonald? Fucking incredible performance. Picked Woodley apart the entire fight. Stood right in front of him smothering him with punches and kicks for 2 1/2 rounds. Had Woodley looking like a deer in headlights the entire time, then ended up taking Woodley down, and laying some serious ground and pound on him. Trapped both his arms and punched him in the head as he pleased. Woodley couldn't do ANYTHING to defend himself, nor did he even make an attempt to get Rory off him. I thought the fight was going to be stopped. What an awesome performance.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 15, 2014)

Yeah I have a feeling that Rory is going to make his own legacy and beat Hendricks and then Gsp and him will have to fight, watch Rory learned from losing to Lawler and he showed it by owning who btw is a beast.


----------



## Pyriz (Jun 16, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Yeah I have a feeling that Rory is going to make his own legacy and beat Hendricks and then Gsp and him will have to fight, watch Rory learned from losing to Lawler and he showed it by owning who btw is a beast.



I'm sorry, but I really don't think I understood what you said. As for Rory fighting GSP, I highly doubt that will ever happen. I really don't expect GSP to come out of "retirement" for anything other than some overly hyped wacky ass super fight (GSP vs Silva for example. something along those lines.) But I agree that Rory will beat Hendricks. I'm a firm believer that Rory MacDonald can beat anyone in the WW division, and if given the opportunity, can avenge his losses to Lawler and Condit. He's got incredible potential, and as much as people will want to disagree or give me shit for saying it, I honestly believe Rory will not only take GSP's place, but surpass him.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 16, 2014)

I always doubted Rory but after the way he beat Woodley's ass, I don't have doubts.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 16, 2014)

i hate Rory, but he is a fucking beast.

I wanted to see Mighty Mouse's GOAT celebration, but it didn't end in a finish


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 17, 2014)

I've never liked MacDonald either and I'm from Canada too. He's a weirdo but he's been putting his game together well recently. He's definitely a threat to most of the division but I never bought the hype and still don't about him being the next GSP (just don't see his roundedness being close to that level, which was what made GSP so great). He's had a big weakness for leg kicks with his stance for a while but just not the opponents to expose it (outside of Lawler) and his positioning is mediocre. He uses his length pretty well though and his grappling has gotten better. He's also really big, I wonder if we'll see him at MW in the future.

Glory: Last Man Standing and the next Tachi Palace card both look great, solid week for combat. You guys should definitely check out the Glory card, most stacked kickboxing card of the year by far.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 17, 2014)

To be honest I think Hendricks would be the only one to beat him bit if he were to beat Hendricks then shit would get crazy, might be Jones vs Evans again but Gsp would beat his ass.


----------



## Azzuri (Jun 18, 2014)

Souza and Mousasi will duke it out (again) at UFC 176.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 18, 2014)

And Vera is cut


----------



## Azzuri (Jun 18, 2014)

Bader/OSP will headline UFC Fight Night in Maine.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 18, 2014)

Jacare/Mousasi rematch should be great. I didn't think they'd make that match-up though, wonder who Belfort is going to fight unless they have him fighting the winner of Machida/Weidman (but I'm not sure how his licensing situation is right now). 

Bader/OSP is a pretty weak headliner, don't expect much from that card.

There's a report that Viacom is going to replace Rebney with Coker.


----------



## Pyriz (Jun 18, 2014)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I've never liked MacDonald either and I'm from Canada too. He's a weirdo but he's been putting his game together well recently. He's definitely a threat to most of the division but I never bought the hype and still don't about him being the next GSP (just don't see his roundedness being close to that level, which was what made GSP so great). *He's had a big weakness for leg kicks with his stance for a while but just not the opponents to expose it *(outside of Lawler) and his positioning is mediocre. He uses his length pretty well though and his grappling has gotten better. He's also really big, I wonder if we'll see him at MW in the future



Woodley has some incredibly powerful and vicious leg kicks. He got a few off, but couldn't do as much with them as he should've. Main reason being Rory's pressure. Rory kept pushing him back and standing right in front of him. When you close the distance like that, you neutralize your opponents chances at landing any significant leg kicks. 

Also, what do you mean by "his positioning is mediocre"? Positioning mainly refers to grappling, and if that's what you're referring to, his positioning was looking incredible against Woodley. He's got great positioning. On the feet, he cuts off the cage well, he comes in at various angles with punches and kicks.

Rory's got it all. With as good as he is at only 24 years old, Rory can absolutely live up to the people's expectations of him being "the next GSP". He's obviously not going to be a 100% clone, but he's got the potential to be just as successful and dominant. GSP portrayed some of the utmost technical brilliance, and so does Rory. They've obviously each got their own unique features and preferences to their styles, but obviously so does every fighter. No two fighters are exactly alike. But the similarities are certainly there, and I've got high expectations for Rory.


----------



## Azzuri (Jun 18, 2014)

Bendo/RDA will headline the UFC Fight Night card in August. By the time Pettis comes back, Bendo will have beat everyone in the division, lol.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 18, 2014)

SmokeCrackMusic said:


> Woodley has some incredibly powerful and vicious leg kicks. He got a few off, but couldn't do as much with them as he should've. Main reason being Rory's pressure. Rory kept pushing him back and standing right in front of him. When you close the distance like that, you neutralize your opponents chances at landing any significant leg kicks.



Woodley is powerful but he has poor set-ups when guys aren't falling for or worried about his level changes or guys he can't draw in for counters. He isn't very adept at following up either and he doesn't have the best footwork himself. MacDonald had better usage of striking range which ultimately won him the fight. MacDonald used his jab like he always does to keep his opponent off him and in kicking range and Woodley just didn't have a tactic to close that distance or pressure MacDonald at all. I wanted to see Woodley walking MacDonald down, countering his jab underneath, and looking to set up his power shots but he didn't. MacDonald's feints got to him and he did do a pretty good job of cutting him off, but Woodley doesn't really use very good footwork or feints for his striking. He was just too patient, didnn't threaten or set up anything, waiting to counter if MacDonald over-committed too much and when it didn't happen (which was most of the fight) he didn't do anything but have his feet square and back against the cage. If he was smart he would have at least circled to MacDonald's left to create some openings instead of just waiting for them and not adapting.

He was able to stop his jab by playing patty cake with his right hand but despite that he backed up every time MacDonald feinted it until he was stuck against the cage. There, he essentially refused to throw back or try to get away. He just kept stifling the jab looking to block and counter his right hand (same thing he did to Koscheck), but MacDonald was smart enough not throw it with enough commitment when Woodley expected it.  It took him way too long, but MacDonald eventually adapted by hitting the body with his body jab and right straight, coming over the right hand with his left hook and attacking that side with switch kicks. It really looked like Woodley went in there intent on countering, but had no adaptability in his defence when MacDonald wouldn't throw what he wanted him to. The strange thing about the fight was nothing was hurting Woodley, but he kept stumbling with his feet bumping into the cage making himself look much worse than he actually was. A lot was missing or wasn't landing clean, but his reactions looked weird and not good in the eyes of the judges.

It was a solid win for him but I was really disappointed in Woodley's performance. Even when the low kicks landed well he abandoned them quickly. He looked like he might start taking some control when he starting jabbing back, but he quit that quickly too. He just got a step behind after being shut down in the first round. He starts off like his usual self: feinting level changes and looking to explode off them with big right hands and double legs. MacDonald avoided every punch and stuffed every shot in the first few minutes, so Woodley gave up on his offence and started looking to counter. When looking to counter, he wasn't worried about getting off the fence. He did the same thing against Koscheck and Condit. He backs against the cage, starts pawing with his right hand to block the lead hand and looking to block -> counter the opponent’s right hand. Koscheck fell in and got knocked out, but MacDonald was smart enough to attack different targets and Woodley had no idea what to do. He'll also try to teep and catch the opponent as they rush in (took Condit down off this set-up) but MacDonald wasn't walking into a teep.

Woodley got mentally a step behind when his offence wasn't working. He wanted to counter but his tools to do so are incredibly limited. He had no way to draw the punches he wanted to counter from MacDonald and couldn't find or create openings, so he just got beat up trying to wait on MacDonald to do what he wanted. Woodley just didn't look prepared technically or strategically.



> Also, what do you mean by "his positioning is mediocre"? Positioning mainly refers to grappling, and if that's what you're referring to, his positioning was looking incredible against Woodley. He's got great positioning. On the feet, he cuts off the cage well, he comes in at various angles with punches and kicks.



I was talking about his stand-up mainly (feet, head, and hand positioning). When you watch MacDonald's fights pay attention to his feet positioning and stance. He tends to put a lot of weight on his front foot and his lead is positioned away from his opponent in an extremely bladed stance off the opponent's centre line while his rear is too far behind (it's a lot more evident against a southpaw). It's why it's easy to attack him with low kicks since conceding foot position has him with lower priority when it comes to angles/circling/moving (his fairly mediocre footwork doesn't help either). It stifles his offence and defence, throwing strikes from poor positions and it's easier to get him off balance on a variety of attacks and movements. It looked a bit better against Woodley but he still showed problems with it that Woodley capitalized on a few times. His stance though can be used as a good sprawl position like against Maia when he continuously stuffed him.

His positioning is also really off when it comes to throwing power punches. His weight distribution, foot placement, and overall stance after his jab take away his ability to throw anything effectively. The application of jab has gotten better in his past couple fights but with the feints (a lot of Tristar fighters tend to use) he doesn't disguise his movement well. He doesn't establish his jab as a credible threat much; he's effective with his reach and height which disguises a lot of his mistakes and those two aspects were very important in his fights with Penn, Ellenberger, and Woodley - but he's sloppy with his hand positioning and open to a lot of counter hooks/jabs, and it's why Lawler had no worries on the feet against him. 

He exposed all of his poor positioning, his mediocre head movement, stifling his jab completely with hand controls to the lead/wrists, and of course the feet. That all allowed for Lawler's counters and pressure which he broke under and came very close to getting stopped by; he was put on the back-foot which he and many MMA fighters don't know how to fight off. I also think uppercuts are a major problem with how he stands, but most of the fighters he fought didn't seem to notice, or have good uppercuts/setups/counters, or the height for it. Lawler has has all of those and used his fantastic lead uppercut well in the fight and rocked MacDonald with it, but not enough times. Unfortunately, Lawler, like most who throw them do it as a one time thing and aren't very varied in what they can do with that punch.

He throws some pretty good strikes like his front snap kicks but he doesn't use a lot of his strikes for set-ups. He also barely uses his right hand, especially for ample opportunities in follow-ups; GSP had a problem with this in his later career, so maybe coaching is an issue for that. He fights like a robot really, and looks better against one-dimensional fighters/strikers like Ellenberger and Maia. Even with Maia, he was able to survive just by circling away with his forearms in front when he could barely stand. I actually think Maia gave him quite some trouble on the feet (before wasting all his energy on overextended shots with no setup). It's just that Maia looked horrible in the last two rounds so the very small part where he out-jabbed MacDonald, hit him with a check hook to get off the cage, and then later a hook when he lured MacDonald into an exchange (was well as some inside low kicks) gets overshadowed. 

Outside of the positioning issues, his biggest weakness is about what the other guy is doing about his jab. If they're stuck reacting to it by slipping too dramatically without closing distance, covering up, or just eating it (like Penn or Ellenberger), he's safe. But if they're parrying or slipping intelligently, stepping forward and looking to counter, or jabbing back well (like Lawler and Condit in some instances) then he's got a much tougher fight on his hands. If you take away his jab and convince him to trade punches, he becomes very, very vulnerable. But when he doesn't think the opponent can hurt him he puts on a solid showing, like against Penn and most of the stand-up in the Maia fight.



> Rory's got it all. With as good as he is at only 24 years old, Rory can absolutely live up to the people's expectations of him being "the next GSP". He's obviously not going to be a 100% clone, but he's got the potential to be just as successful and dominant. GSP portrayed some of the utmost technical brilliance, and so does Rory. They've obviously each got their own unique features and preferences to their styles, but obviously so does every fighter. No two fighters are exactly alike. But the similarities are certainly there, and I've got high expectations for Rory.



I think the best thing he does that GSP did was follow the game-plan and pick out the critical flaws in his opponent's game, but GSP actually hurt and really shut down almost every aspect of most of the guys he fought. MacDonald's performances look a lot less dominant in comparison. 

All of his wins he's done great taking a weakness of his opponent and exploiting it: out-wrestling Mills, shutting down Penn's jab and hitting him to the body, out-jabbing Ellenberger and not getting drawn in for a counter, standing halfway sprawling already to stuff Maia over and over, neutralizing Woodley's right hand and double leg to put him a step behind mentally. If you have a hole in your game, his team and him are going after it with discipline. He deserves praise for following that game-plan but that's also what makes his adapting worse and makes him look more like a robot in fights. 

He isn't a great striker, wrestler, or BJJ guy. There are at least 3-5 guys way better than him at each of those things in the division. He's very basic, but he's so disciplined that he can apply his skills against other limited fighters and beat them. If you can't wrestle, he'll smash your head into the mat; if you can't get past a jab, he'll stick you with it all night; if you can't defend combinations, he'll start putting shots together and get past your defence. You can't just do the same old thing against him, since his team picks up on that, figures it out, and he makes you pay for it. He's competent everywhere so if you're not then you're going to be in trouble. I think that's actually going be a problem that will keep him from ever winning a title, but it makes him one of those guys who's always going be a tough fight.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 19, 2014)

For guys who I think could beat him in the division, with brief reasoning:

*Saffiedine* - I think he's probably the worst match-up in the division for MacDonald. With his foot positioning and weight placement, he can't check and Saffiedine is one of those guys who definitely knows how to kick when his opponent isn't gonna be able to catch it. I think MacDonald would get his leg chopped to pieces trying to jab. I also really like how Saffiedine uses a high guard to force his opponents to give him openings to kick if they want to punch him. They have to get close to him for long enough to work around that guard, and he can usually intercept them with his kicks. I don't know how MacDonald gets past that. I don't think he would do well trading kicks with him either. MacDonald's kicking game isn't vast, mostly right push kicks, left switch kicks, and Brazilian kicks. As I said before no crafty set ups or anything either, so Saffiedine would be very likely to counter those. I don't know how good Saffiedine's wrestling has gotten since the Woodley fight (which I remember scoring a draw and Woodley getting TDs from the clinch, haven't seen a fight of his in a long time), but I have the impression that it's solid but I don't remember seeing it a lot in action. MacDonald is able to get most guys down though, so I wouldn't be surprised if he did but Saffiedine has shown pretty good defence on his back and wall-walks, not sure that MacDonald can really keep him down. I think that would be his only real option to win though, and his g&p is obviously deadly. If he didn't get it down, he'd probably not be able to walk for a week or two. 

*Lawler* - He's a better striker and his butterfly guard helps neutralize MacDonald's g&p (as well as helping him get good defensive positions on his back) and helps control him, plus he has solid underhooks for the legs - great at creating space and keeping guy's weight off with his ankles, threatening sweeps at the right times, is more patient on the ground now - good sprawls, is solid at creating scrambles and working his way back up. Lawler has his weaknesses, and he could still try a different game-plan going to his body (or his legs like Hendricks). I think Lawler is more sound with the little things that put guys into better opportunities to win and is better at adapting, setting up, being composed, countering, nightmare in the pocket and getting fights there, can neutralize MacDonald's jab and has a great one himself along with awesome hooks/uppercuts, all the stuff I said before. He also has much better knowledge of the inside (and outside angle) so even if there are times when he gives up superior foot position, he's much more likely to be in a dominant position and always has those great counters and judging of distance to not be completely out of place like MacDonald. The grace in his footwork comes from him using it to get the maximum efficiency of his power. He slips and counters very well, understands timing and balance better, etc. He just has to get past the kicks (the only thing that Lawler does that I really don't like is lift his elbow on his cross, and he can still put away just about anybody on the planet with it, so it's clearly not a huge detriment considering costs/benefits, but it opens him up for those body kicks) and apply pressure more effectively early (not standing too tall like he did in the 2nd or 3rd round to get doubled when he couldn't bend his knees in time) on, and the right low kicks are there all day.

*Hendricks* - I don't see MacDonald doing well here. Hendricks uses the space you give him to really get momentum and I could see MacDonald retreating from the power, getting backed to the cage, and getting hurt. He'd work to not get his jab going and MacDonald's jab isn't as good or varied as GSP's. He'd get beat up in the clinch and Hendricks' dirty boxing (especially uppercuts with a collar tie) would be really dangerous, and while he isn't a very technical striker he's shown some smarts and pretty good application. He also showed that he's not reluctant to throw plenty of low kicks which would trouble MacDonald. Plus Hendricks is physically one of the strongest in the division and he won't have to really worry about the wrestling aspect much. MacDonald would have to fight in a way we've never seen from him.

*Condit* - He was fairly unprepared for him in their first fight, I think. There wasn't a lot of tape on him like there is now and I'd expect Condit to really work the low kicks in a rematch. MacDonald has solid wrestling for MMA though, he doesn't need to outstrike a fighter to beat them, he's fairly well-rounded. But in a stand-up battle with his poor positioning and weaknesses, I see him losing to him. He used angles well to put him off balance and drop him for that brutal beating in the 3rd round. Both guys have improved a lot since their first fight, but I think MacDonald's best shot would be outwrestling him which he can certainly do. Condit has cardio for days though and the times MacDonald was really hurt (Condit and Lawler) were both in the 3rd round, and it would only be more advantageous for Condit in a 5-rounder (and I'd assume this match-up would headline a card).

*Lombard* - Lombard is very careful about range, very patient, and has strong timing. Watch his fight with Shields (even though he's a bad striker) and you'll see all these things. He's very good at timing his big left hand when his opponent tries to walk straight in on him, with kicks or punches. He was able to stand at the perfect range to have almost all of Shields' jabs miss by a few inches, meaning Shields was always close enough to be countered but never close enough to have confidence working off the jab. All he had to do was wait for his openings then unload. His style is perfectly suited to his strengths. He's a great athlete with crazy punching power. He waits until he gets his opponents off balance, then goes for the kill, and either enters the clinch or eases off when they start recovering their positioning. He picks his shots well, is more accurate than you'd expect and his clinch work is very good. His defence is better than many would think too. 

He's not the best striker in the division or anything but he's dangerous and there's a lot more going on than just speed and power. His striking is based off that, but there is technique and strategy to what he does. MacDonald could definitely pick apart Lombard as he isn't that different from Woodley in that he's very explosive but only at times. He's very patient and careful about when he explodes and initiates (sometimes too patient, like against Okami and Boetsch), so I could see MacDonald pulling ahead just by not over-committing and giving Lombard his openings. That would be a very tense fight to watch though, and I'd be really really interested in the grappling exchanges. An issue/reason I would favour Lombard is because he has fantastic trips and throws, but he isn't as dangerous once he's on the ground as he is when he's punching or tossing you. 

*Brown* - This is the pick I'm most hesitant on. Brown could devastate him in the clinch (probably has the best clinch striking in MMA, currently and historically off the cuff, and the nearest you'll see to pure MT clinching) but he has shown weaknesses in regards to leaving openings for body shots (Wonderboy, Mein, and Silva all hurt him badly), head movement when he takes his eyes off the opponent (contributes a bit to the body shot weakness), defensive issues when he advances into combinations, and wrestling (he's been working with Askren recently though, and guys have improved after working with him). Brown hits hard and knows how to chase guys down intelligently. Contrary to MMA myth, the clinch really begins at the range where you can start fighting with your hands. Brown is pretty good at getting his opponent to think defensively and then use combinations of long-range grappling and forward strikes to enter a clinch. He's very good at using hooks to line people up for his other punches and to enter the clinch. It would be interesting to see how Brown would get around the jab to get to those underhooks/overhooks/collar ties but the hand traps are a good way considering MacDonald's pressure/hand positioning (Brown fighting orthodox is important to consider though). MacDonald though, doesn't have a regularly occurring bad habit of dropping his hands to control the opponent's hips and block knee strikes like a lot of other fighters. That's the type of mistake Brown really capitalizes on. If you remove your hands from your opponent's head, arms, or body, you pretty much give up the clinch fight. You have very little chance of keeping your posture and it opens you up for those uppercut/stepping/overhand elbows he loves. I think Brown's toughness, cardio, his own variety in MT knees/hooks/elbows/throws/sweeps, and inside work could overwhelm him (and Brown has smart, accurate, and technical ground striking too) but I'm not too confident in it. 

Wonderboy and Alves are two I think would out-strike MacDonald but he would likely expose their wrestling.

Just rewatched the Maia/MacDonald fight and he's another guy who could potentially give MacDonald more trouble in a rematch. He used his ATG grappling in that first round with beautiful work (with his hips, and removing hooks from MacDonald when he tried a butterfly guard, but it worked to give MacDonald space in the 3rd but Maia was fairly gassed by then plus how slippery they were) and he also troubled MacDonald with some counter inside low kicks (think that fight could have reasonably been scored a draw, 10-8 Maia, 10-9 MacDonald x2). He also caught him with a right hook in the beginning of their fight, before the gas fest that followed. That's when he's in the most danger. Maia was too desperate to grapple and didn't mix it up well as he couldn't really figure out how to consistently attack from MacDonald's sprawl position. MacDonald has already shown a consistent problem for him because people can circle to his left side without being threatened so an opponent who understands that would always be in the fight. Still, MacDonald is clearly a better striker and Maia's hand positioning is poor and can get really sloppy (especially vs orthodox), just couldn't defend against the jabs. There's the conditioning but I think MacDonald's set-ups for the body strikes played a part in that. I'd favour MacDonald but it wouldn't be easy work, especially early on.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 19, 2014)

McDonald has become a lot better since then, Woodley is a lot better than Maia and he proved that when he owned Condit.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 20, 2014)

Cormier is going to get surgery next month, will be out a while. Before that he's supposed to face Chris Pendleton (2x NCAA champ, beat Askren 7 times) in a folkstyle wrestling match, I believe, at an Ultimate Alliance tourney. I think he'll get his LHW title shot next spring probably, leaves a lot of time for rehab and training. It sucks he got in the game fairly late, but he's been really active for most of his career, save the time he needed to heal the injury from the Barnett  fight.

Apparently Barnett is going to face Dean Lister in submission grappling at Metamoris 4, and Sonnen is supposed to face Galvao at the same event. Both are no-gi which I think Barney will have a better chance to win in than if it were gi. I don't see Sonnen doing well though, big challenge for both guys, especially Sonnen.

And so glad this guy finally made it into the UFC. I hope he develops a good jab to keep guys away, would be perfect for the rest of his striking game (kick and clinch heavy) which has some red flags (like the reliance on kick output for his striking, easier to nullify if his opponents don't give openings as he hasn't shown good hands). I think his lankiness/strength in the division can be exploited by stronger wrestlers. The active guard he plays leaves openings to be passed so if he can't be threatening enough with it then it could get him in trouble on the scorecards if nothing else. Still, he's really exciting to watch.

[YOUTUBE]djss068yivk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 21, 2014)

Don't really get why glory/kickboxing isn't more popular, I hear the wrestling/grappling getting boo'd consistently in ufc


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 21, 2014)

UFC is the bigger brand


----------



## Lurko (Jun 21, 2014)

Mirko whopped on a former boxer's ass who had forty pounds on him and outboxed him btw at 39 years old! The old man still has it and I think he should have beat Remy.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 21, 2014)

Erm majority decision wat


----------



## Lurko (Jun 21, 2014)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Erm majority decision wat



Dosen't matter he outboxed him and the dude was getting so frustrated that he hit crocop low three times, prime crocop would have sent him to the er.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 21, 2014)

Talking about manhoef not cro cop, agree with you about him though


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 21, 2014)

The Filipovic-Miller fight wasn't very good, too much holding and hitting in Cro Cop's fights these days. Ristie looked great, very nice KO with his confusing style. I want to see him avenge that loss to Kiria soon. He was so comfortably ahead but let it slip away in the last round. 



TasteTheDifference said:


> Don't really get why glory/kickboxing isn't more popular, I hear the wrestling/grappling getting boo'd consistently in ufc



The West just hasn't embraced striking outside of boxing and unfortunately there's a decent chance Glory goes the way of K-1, depending on the PPV success. It's strange to hear boos at MMA events when fights hit the mat and I've been to many of them (it's more prevalent in the US). I think it comes down to a lot of the MMA fans not really knowing what they're watching and likely have never trained in their lives, not knowing how strikers adapt their skill-sets for grapplers and vice-versa. Especially when they don't understand that some people's strengths will never be striking, and that their striking will only ever exist to facilitate their wrestling for example. Both grappling and striking in MMA are clearly lower than the "pure" versions of it, but MMA is a completely different style and rule-set so it doesn't make a whole lot sense to compare. Those people who boo seem to want to watch stand-up, and there's plenty better options out there in MT, boxing, and kickboxing. If grappling in MMA was a B, striking would be like a C. There's a cultural understanding of MMA as a grappler's sport, the consequences for failing to defend one take down and natural advantage a shot has over a punch; it's kind of hard to think that grappling shouldn't be your first priority to learn and heavily be involved in fights. But I guess some people just want to see KOs on the feet or something ...

Grappling purists have just as many complaints as striking purists. The grapplers who come into MMA are on average much more accomplished within their sports than strikers who transition. I mean, you can name several guys in MMA who were among the best wrestlers, judokas, and BJJ competitors in the country, some even in the world. You couldn't name more than a handful of active fighters with accomplishments beyond winning a few regional level fights in any striking rule set. MMA striking is never going to look like MT or boxing, but in the best guys you can still see the same core principles. Guys in MMA are learning more and more about integrating striking and grappling, though they're much better at using strikes to set up grappling offence than grappling defence. A lot of the Russian fighters are the future of this. Still, striking has absolutely improved over the years in MMA. There's a lot less to complain about these days and all you have to do is watch fights from a decade ago to see the vast improvements.


----------



## Azzuri (Jun 21, 2014)

That guy got Arlovski'd.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 22, 2014)

Neighborhood Sniper said:


> That guy got Arlovski'd.



LOL, thought the same thing.

Ristie-Hollenbeck


*Spoiler*: __ 








Barrett-Stoica


*Spoiler*: __ 








Schilling-Marcus


----------



## Azzuri (Jun 22, 2014)

Wtf?

10char


----------



## Lurko (Jun 22, 2014)

Who would win Prime Crocop vs Cain and Prime Fedor vs Cain, I got Cain vs Cro via takedown but Fedor second.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 22, 2014)

Great night of fights, good to see Ristie and Levin do well. What a great night for Levin, made winning three fights in one night look easy. Really fun to watch as always, creative with good knowledge of limiting the opponent's efficiency and volume. The MW tourney was great and Manhoef did a lot better than I expected him to. Even though I'm not a fan it was nice to see Schilling beat Marcus but Marcus didn't look his best with the clinch rules, maybe they'll adjust some of that in the future.



Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Who would win Prime Crocop vs Cain and Prime Fedor vs Cain, I got Cain vs Cro via takedown but Fedor second.



*vs Filipovic:* Depends on the environment. I'd favour Filipovic in a ring and Velasquez in a cage, and I'd give Filipovic better odds in a cage than Velasquez in a ring. I think Velasquez would find more success cutting him off in a cage and Filipovic's movement looked better in a ring, benefited his striking style more, seemed to find inside and outside angles easier. He's a much better striker (greatest in MMA HW history imo), more difficult to chase effectively in a ring, would be able to catch his kicks, has the knowledge and tools to counter his ringcraft and cutting off. I think he can get Velasquez to overextend; he can get really sloppy and leave himself open when he comes in, out of balance, sometimes over-committed steps. 

Some of the positioning problems Velasquez has when he comes in is his head sometimes is really outside his feet or really upright (open to straights), his back not always straight, the knees sometimes dramatically bent in close range, or having the back bent but not the knees. His feet should also stay somewhere near shoulder width apart the majority of the time but if you watch him cutting off, he's in some bad positions that JDS and even Kongo capitalized on. Velasquez sometimes comes straight in with his rear right there to be hit, not offline or lowered, and can get caught by a nice straight counter (and Filipovic's left straights are among the best, quickest, and most accurate ever seen in MMA). It's generally most defensively sound to make sure the lead hip and shoulder are the closest things to the opponent and the first to enter range, but he makes mistakes with his rear positioning. Although there are some advantages to having the weight and head farther forward provided he shouldn't stand like that in range because Filipovic would pick up on that rather quickly. He also has a tendency to duck his head and take his eyes off the target which could be very deadly against some of his counters. Filipovic is also good at side stepping and back stepping left straights which would definitely fluster him with his effective set-ups like opening/alternating the threat of his left high kicks. He could back away with jabs especially to the body and I think he'd just control the distance better in the stand-up. I think he'd do a better job than JDS at maintaining his position and still being able to fight back more effectively or circle out and make it difficult to catch him.

I think Filipovic's defence against wrestlers is better than JDS as well because he did a better job preventing them from establishing any grips, pivoted hard, and pushed off. His footwork and preemptive positioning would be key. His positioning and timing when he commits to punches are more calculated. He only did it at an angle and/or when the opponent is turning. He could jab to the chest to back him up and keep circling when he comes forward. Hit him with body shots as he changes levels to find an easier target and sap his superior cardio. He could use upward strikes to take apart his stance and linear kicks (just had more variety with his striking than JDS) to all targets to halt his forward movement and force their weight back. If he can get him to stand up tall (which I think he would at times), he can attack with his straight punches (especially lefts) and hooks then angle off after he attacks. When he shoots, he can use explosive pivots and lateral movement to spin him as he fight off his grips. He'd attack with round kicks as he's backing up or circling into them as well and most importantly, I think he'd do a good job of not letting Velasquez get into his clinch (who doesn't have as good mid-range offence or combinations as Emelianenko), and when he does get there he has pretty good clinch breaks and defence against wrestling clinches. 

*vs Emelianenko:* I would favour Emelianenko either way. I think his hand traps and hand fighting would do a great job of neutralizing Velasquez's jabs, and just harassing them in general, the wrists and hands, which is his main entry/threat of coming in and cutting off/initiating offence. The hand traps and parries would also help him in landing bigger power shots than Velasquez. He's proficient with back-step punching and Velasquez tends to get overaggressive and shows some bad defence coming in, which I think he'd capitalize on - showed great kicks in his career, counter low kicks, high kicks, but he didn't use them as much as he should have. 

He had fantastic footwork, head movement, counter combinations (which JDS lacks), and the speed to match (prime Cro Cop also had great speed). I think he was a better striker and grappler tbh, but Velasquez's level changes and wrestling would be tough to deal with, for some of his counters too. His dirty work in the clinch would be interesting too but Emelianenko's own great work in the clinch and judo (and sambo base) would make it difficult for him to get much going imo. The ground fighting would be very interesting though, and I think that's Velasquez's best shot against both (although, I see him doing clearly worse against Emelianenko) and his cardio/relentlessness would be there obviously. He's the most complete HW ever and I definitely see him fighting well against the pressure pace style of Velasquez. 

Emelianenko didn't have the volume g&p of Velasquez but he had more calculated and technical ground striking, cleverly used the threat of submissions and positional changes to create openings for his strikes (like striking on the pass), tricky baits to open up strikes and subs, etc. He masterfully mixed his strikes with his grappling while changing and gaining positions of leverage above his opponent, either by posturing down and up - from various positions, getting underhooks, transitioning, trapping their legs to force them into bad positions like giving up their back, getting to his knees, using his knees to neutralize wrist controls, controlling portions of their upper body, etc. He doesn't waste energy on it but he also doesn't have Velasquez's gas tank. It's different styles but both have great top games. Velasquez's BJJ is fairly underrated but I don't think he'd be able to threaten Emelianenko with subs, cut through his defence, get dominant positions (like advance past half guard), his back, etc. He had great escapes anyway, and I believe he'd find openings off his back if he's put there to get back up, sweep, threaten with subs, or get into more favourable positions. Velasquez might also fall for some of those submission baits he liked to use. Maybe Velasquez has a great guard (we haven't really seen him there) which he could stalemate from but I doubt Emelianenko would have trouble with it considering what he did to a peak Nogueira's guard.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 22, 2014)

I agree with Crocop on winning in ring, Crocop sucks in the cage for whatever reason I don't know,  Fedor beats him imo better stand up, submission, and I favor his Judo and Sambo over just Wrestling Imo Fedor is the Goat.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 22, 2014)

I think Emelianenko is the GOAT but him or GSP is probably the most "complete" MMA fighter I've seen yet at a consistently dominant level. Aldo is getting there in terms of mixing his game. Jones isn't that far behind Aldo but I wouldn't say he's right behind him either. I'm on the fence about JBJ's evolution. He's adding new tools but he's fragmenting his game more as he does so. He used to have much more innovative and effective set-ups for his wrestling game. Now when he shoots, his set-ups are much less nuanced and effective. He also seems to go into modes. Like when he starts landing elbows, he'll throw a bunch of them, and he missed a lot of them against Teixeira, it's just that he wasn't prepared to capitalize anymore by that point in the fight. Same with his kicks; he'll go into pot shot, kicking mode for a while then switch and do something else but it just seems like the different elements of his game don't flow together. For example: his boxing, wrestling, and kicking are all very distinct phases of his attack much of the time. His most fluid attacks were when he combined his infighting with his hand fighting and elbows. That infighting was new and it really opened up some new opportunities for his elbows. He needs to tie his whole offence together, and more importantly figure out how to convert his defence to offence.

He's hard to hit clean but his defence is rarely effective since it rarely converts to offence. Defence that doesn't lead to offence is just retreating for the most part and in the end wasted energy. He does a lot of looking away and gets flustered when his extended lead arm, circle out defence doesn't work. Some of those defensive issues and weaknesses in his offensive game (like his boxing) is a reason why I can't put him above Aldo, p4p. 

Something I've noticed about JBJ's fights is that every time someone manages to deal with a new aspect of his game, he gets himself in trouble. For a long time he could easily out-wrestle anyone, then when he couldn't he had his kicks to beat them up. Now he's fighting people who can stuff his shots and at least make decent attempts at defending his kicks (vs trying to walk through them like Rampage or getting stuck flinching in range of them like Belfort) so his boxing is getting him in trouble because it's a weakness. More specifically he doesn't deal with jabs or body shots well. Most people in MMA don't have good jabs or body shots, which makes his life a whole lot easier because those are the best answers to his favorite defence. Even Teixeira, who really should never have been able to reach Jones, was able to hurt him in the first round after coming underneath his jab with a right to the body. 

A LHW equivalent of Frankie Edgar would be very troublesome for Jones and would be the favourite in a match-up imo. Someone who catches a ton of kicks, has active movement, knows how to counter under a jab to set up counters over the jab and how to hit the body, can wrestle, and won't gas out. Of course there isn't anybody like that and Gustafsson is probably the best chance (there's Cormier too but I'm not sure how he'd deal with the kicking - but I'm confident he has better boxing and grappling than Jones) to take him out because he can work off his jab. Better kick defence, cardio, and a little less movement (he moves too fast, counter intuitively) would have won him the first fight. He boxed Jones up, but head kicks and a late spinning elbow won it for Jones. He can also emphasize not relying primarily on his right hip for defence because that's how Jones was able to land both the head kicks and the spinning elbow.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 22, 2014)

Jon Jones is good but he got handed a victory against Guff that he didn't win, Guff beat him that fight and Jones boxing is too week to be a complete fighter in my book. If Jones moves to heavyweight he will regret it is all I have to say.


----------



## Matariki (Jun 23, 2014)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Don't really get why glory/kickboxing isn't more popular, I hear the wrestling/grappling getting boo'd consistently in ufc



for lack of American fighters


----------



## Azzuri (Jun 24, 2014)

Lombard is injured, and Woodley will step in to fight the Dong. 

DW's Twitter is the source.


----------



## Azzuri (Jun 24, 2014)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> I think Emelianenko is the GOAT but him or GSP is probably the most "complete" MMA fighter I've seen yet at a consistently dominant level. Aldo is getting there in terms of mixing his game. Jones isn't that far behind Aldo but I wouldn't say he's right behind him either. I'm on the fence about JBJ's evolution. He's adding new tools but he's fragmenting his game more as he does so. He used to have much more innovative and effective set-ups for his wrestling game. Now when he shoots, his set-ups are much less nuanced and effective. He also seems to go into modes. Like when he starts landing elbows, he'll throw a bunch of them, and he missed a lot of them against Teixeira, it's just that he wasn't prepared to capitalize anymore by that point in the fight. Same with his kicks; he'll go into pot shot, kicking mode for a while then switch and do something else but it just seems like the different elements of his game don't flow together. For example: his boxing, wrestling, and kicking are all very distinct phases of his attack much of the time. His most fluid attacks were when he combined his infighting with his hand fighting and elbows. That infighting was new and it really opened up some new opportunities for his elbows. He needs to tie his whole offence together, and more importantly figure out how to convert his defence to offence.
> 
> He's hard to hit clean but his defence is rarely effective since it rarely converts to offence. Defence that doesn't lead to offence is just retreating for the most part and in the end wasted energy. He does a lot of looking away and gets flustered when his extended lead arm, circle out defence doesn't work. Some of those defensive issues and weaknesses in his offensive game (like his boxing) is a reason why I can't put him above Aldo, p4p.
> 
> ...


I believe he stated that his toe still bothered him and the affected his ability to use his wrestling. 

Glover's gameplan was to go to the body, but that all changed when Jones used the shoulder crank.

Edit: Misread your post.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 24, 2014)

Been rewatching Machida and Weidman's careers, all of their fights (though I' struggling to find a couple of Machida's earliest ones), in preparation for this event. We got a lot of UFC action over the next couple weeks. They've been really pushing Weidman recently though, done a lot of media recently (couple stuff with Edgar which were pretty funny, but you could tell Edgar wasn't having the best time, haha) and FS1 had a 30 minute UFC from All Angles (Cormier, Edgar, and Velasquez have them too) thing with him, as well as the UFC Presents: The All-American Chris Weidman 1-hr special. He's going to be on 106 & Park today at 6 EST ...

[YOUTUBE]0wzXM-AMO9g[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]3v9qiu7DUJ4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]asTn3Z9G730[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Azzuri (Jun 26, 2014)

Dana confirms that Barao will rematch Dillashaw. 

Pettis' fight is delayed and he will fight on December 27 instead.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 26, 2014)

Dilashaw goona whoop his ass again.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 26, 2014)

*How many UFC champions can you name in 12 minutes?*



Game Over!
37 out of 47 answers correct


----------



## Azzuri (Jun 26, 2014)

35/47. I don't know how I missed GSP.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 26, 2014)

Not surprising but Barao could end up in a bad spot if he gets whooped again.

UFC just signed Thomas Almeida. Guy is easily one of the best strikers in the division and he's only 22.

[YOUTUBE]C5RXzhT1Rsc[/YOUTUBE]

Should definitely check his fights if you haven't already. 

I think he?ll be even better the more he embraces his style. He does his best work when his opponents are cornered or trying to exchange with him, so I?d really like to see him using his already very solid jab more to force those situations. Either pressure his opponent?s back against the cage with his jab, or lure them into trying to brawl as he sticks them with it. Either way he?s got incredible killer instinct and smart strike selection when he?s flurrying. That left hook to the body is constantly there for him once he gets in control and he can transition between straights, hooks, uppercuts, elbows, and knees once he?s got a guy hurt or on the defensive.

I think he?d be on another level if he really embraced that strength. He has the kick defence to close on people who try to keep him at range (like in his last fight), the power and skill to destroy people in the pocket and so far the wrestling defence to make that style viable for him (although he hasn't fought the best wrestlers). I?d like to see him get in his opponent's face more, go full blown pressure fighter and really wear people down. Developing more along that path would involve him improving his positioning in exchanges a little more - he tends to stand in one place and greatly favors his lead hip which has gotten him knocked off balance a couple times (though his footwork and positioning while finishing Zani was pretty great) - and being more willing to engage again immediately after pulling back. The great thing is the foundation is already there for both those things. He already moves his head in the pocket, knows how to create and find openings, can take angles when he wants to. Those things could just be refined more to make them more effective. And when he retreats, he stays very balanced and in his stance, to the point where he can consistently check leg kicks and parry higher kicks even when being pressed back by punches. If he takes advantage of that and starts attacking immediately after moving back, he?ll be twice as dangerous imo.



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Game Over!
> 37 out of 47 answers correct



I got 44 but gave up at like 6 minutes since I couldn't name the other 3, lol. They were Maurice Smith, Dave Menne, and Tim Sylvia. LOL, can't believe I forgot Sylvia. Belfort was the last guy I got, forgot he was the champ considering the way he won it ...


----------



## Azzuri (Jun 26, 2014)

^Nice signature.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 28, 2014)

This Australian UFC was great

Olivera and Hioki put on a sick ground show


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 28, 2014)

Neighborhood Sniper said:


> ^Nice signature.



It's from the official UFC promo.



Naruto Uzumaki said:


> This Australian UFC was great
> 
> Olivera and Hioki put on a sick ground show



I missed most of the card because of sleep but I managed to catch that (solid fight and strong SOY candidate) and the two other fights. I've said all along that Marquardt should have stayed at 185, but I don't remember him talking abot God and Jesus so much ... The HW fight was pretty bad but not surprising. That Palelei dude was a part of one of the worst fights I've seen in some time, the one for his UFC debut, I think. That Rosholt guy looked pretty solid though. I'm going to see if I have the time to catch a replay.

The other card tonight looks good on paper, hopefully it delivers.


----------



## Matariki (Jun 28, 2014)

This fight will be epic


----------



## Azzuri (Jun 28, 2014)

.

Lol, wow.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 28, 2014)

Sonnen is one of the worst fighters ever. His gift of gab wasn't great because he couldn't back it up. By having him as an analyst the UFC is not doing themselves any favors. Guy truly was selfish. Some of the UFC's biggest "stars" have been selfish. Jones, Sonnen etc. GSP was selfish for not taking the Anderson fight.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 28, 2014)

What? Anderson is a big middleweight that could easily if he wanted to fight at light heavyweight,  I don't blame him for not wanting that.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 29, 2014)

Anderson was average at best. He was #1 at welterweight once. Yushin and Weidman both was bigger then Anderson.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 29, 2014)

My boy Swanson better get the winner of Aldo-Mendes II. Hopefully that fight isn't a draw, controversial decision, or just a scenario where a rematch is needed. He shouldn't have to take another fight but he's the type of guy who will. Roop, Pearson, Oliveira, Poirier, Siver, and Stephens is a heck of a streak, and he finished 4 of those guys.

What a great fight and performance (props to Stephens too, his set-ups have definitely improved and I'm sold on FW Stephens now), some tricky set-ups to turn the tide with the body, solid jab in the 5th (really liked the difference in how he followed up the body kick in the 5th compared to the 3rd where he was going after it relatively recklessly), feints, defence, upper body/hand positioning (blocked a lot of Stephens' strikes, but the guy has so much power), pretty good use of the high guard, footwork, and circling. Dude has improved so much. Easily the 2nd best striker in the division and the best boxer. He has better cartwheel kicks than Pettis too . Some defensive issues since he's almost always fast enough and with his technical footwork, able to get out of range before his opponent can counter. It's not nearly as developed or nuanced as I'd like and it showed in the 2nd round (which was the worst round he's had on this great 6-fight win-streak). He doesn't get low/cut angles when guys attack him and he leans away and backs up in a straight line too often. 

I think he stands a chance against Aldo though. His blend of skilled boxing and creative destruction could really be the answer to Aldo’s technical striking. Swanson is also the kind of guy who always fights with a chip on his shoulder and he'd likely have a really intense mentality given how their first fight went. Aldo would be the rightful favourite but I could see Swanson really bringing the pressure. His defence is still coming along. I hope that it'll continue to improve under Joel Diaz because Timothy Bradley is a very capable defensive boxer.

He seems caught between the Jackson/Winkeljohn and Joel Diaz style.

When he’s fighting the Diaz way, like against Ross Pearson, or in the third round against Siver, he’s got great precision counter striking and an active, punishing jab. That jab is what allowed him to hang with Ross Pearson even though Pearson was so much bigger and, technically, a better boxer. When he’s fighting the Jackson/Winkeljohn way, he's all about switch-ups but ignores the set-ups. So he’ll dive into single strikes, all from his rear hand or leg, and hope that the switching (if it will be an overhand, body punch, low kick, head kick) will allow something to get through.

If he could just blend those things together, I’d give him a serious chance in beating Aldo or Mendes, but he seems to struggle at it.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 29, 2014)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Anderson was average at best. He was #1 at welterweight once. Yusbin and Weidman both was bigger then Anderson.



Anderson is big compared to Gsp, Gsp would beat his ass at a catch weight and bitches thought Chael was trouble for Silva try Gsp at catchweight.


----------



## Azzuri (Jun 29, 2014)

Yet GSP was just 200 pounds.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 29, 2014)

Neighborhood Sniper said:


> Yet GSP was just 200 pounds.



You got proof? Anderson is four inches taller and has a longer reach as well, he's also fighted at light heavyweight atleast twice that I can remember.


----------



## Azzuri (Jun 29, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> You got proof? Anderson is four inches taller and has a longer reach as well, he's also fighted at light heavyweight atleast twice that I can remember.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 29, 2014)

Lol he had to train hard to get those ten extra pounds while Silva probably walks around as heavy if not heavier,  don't try to act like Silva isn't naturally bigger when he is.


----------



## Azzuri (Jun 29, 2014)

"Lol he had to train hard to get those ten extra poundsc

Lulz. Doesn't Hendricks walk around 200+?


----------



## Lurko (Jun 29, 2014)

Gsp has never walked around without working out harder than normal to get ten extra pounds,  Hendricks walks around at 215 but Hendricks Is a fucking monster.


----------



## Masai (Jun 30, 2014)

Thorin said:


> pic
> 
> This fight will be epic



Mark Hunt fighting is my SuperBowl these days. He doesn't have a whole lot of them left so i have to cherish each one. I saw combat sports before then, but his generation in K-1 was the one that made me love this thing.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jun 30, 2014)

> Multiple sources indicate to me that Chael Sonnen will not be a part of Fox broadcasts going forward, at least for a while.



Good for him piece of shit


----------



## Lurko (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm so hyped for Weidman Machida fight!


----------



## Kid (Jul 1, 2014)

When is the next fight from Bones?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 1, 2014)

Remember trying to find this years ago but only caught a couple moments from it like the sprawl. Good to see the whole match finally available:

[YOUTUBE]qD5lvW_ZDJI[/YOUTUBE]



Kid said:


> When is the nest fight from Bones?



UFC 178 (September 27th) against Gustafsson.


----------



## Azzuri (Jul 1, 2014)

How does everyone see Weidman/Machida going?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm not sure tbh. I wrote this on another board: 



> Machida is arguably the best striker in MMA (only Aldo, Pettis, and Silva are up there). And he's evolving constantly - his combination punching and increased use of kicks were on point in the Mousasi fight. He showed some boxing skills against Couture, and some new elbows against Bader, but I feel like that was the first fight where he really put all of those new tools into a striking package.
> 
> I love Machida's new devotion for kicking too (his kicking technique is noticeably different these days). He used to kick a lot to set up his hands and frustrate his opponents, then kind of got away from it, and now he's using his hands to set up hard kicks. He's a head kicking machine now. It's definitely a tougher match-up for Weidman compared to Silva.
> 
> ...



It's a tough call. Machida is similar to Silva in that he struggles when his opponents won't engage him. The fight with Phil Davis (even though he clearly won imo), he was able to circle away from Machida's power side all night and avoid almost all of his offence. Machida is essentially a one-handed striker; he's great at making the few strikes he's good at land but his skill-set is limited (not much variety in his punches). He uses basic techniques with elite timing, understanding of footwork, feints, retreats, angles, etc. Weidman showed in his fights against Silva that he doesn't give up openings to counter strikers; you have to be able to create them on your own (which Silva couldn't do since he's not very good at leading and had to resort to trying to get him to over-commit with the clowning, but Weidman tricked him with the double right before the KO - putting his head and feet in a bad position and unable to defend). He made it very unclear with his attacks and then constantly reestablished the distance between them, always moving and used feints and non-committal strikes mixed with intentional ones to confuse him. Machida with his feinting, stance, footwork, and general misdirection/disguising his strikes and especially kicks for his set-ups is very capable of that, and he's more disciplined than Silva as well. I wouldn't rule out Weidman baiting him when Machida loads up on his left, definitely has the means and set-ups for it. 

Weidman showed the type of pressure that he'll need to force Machida back and corner him, where he has the best chance of hurting him, getting him to the cage, or taking him down. It's definitely possible that Machida beats him up from the outside, but I have to think that Weidman is improving at a faster rate and has shown in pretty much all of his fights that he and his camp know how to prepare for specific opponents. I think it's very possible that Machida can pick him apart, but there's also a really good chance Weidman can avoid eating too many heavy shots with his broken rhythm and intelligent pressure as he wins a long, and probably controversial decision. I wouldn't rule out a finish on the ground either if he can get it there. Whoever wins it should be an amazing chess match, both guys have great feints which will decide the fight imo, testing each other's reactions and who reacts more and is in more control, like if Machida can put him on the back-foot consistently which I don't see him doing well against ... one of my most anticipated fights ever in MMA between the 2 best MWs in the world imo, both very intelligent/cerebral fighters with such different games.

Edit: Fight is bittersweet for me, my two favourite active fighters.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 1, 2014)

I really want to see an Weidman Hendricks superfight,  I think Hendricks would win though.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 2, 2014)

Machida KO RD 2


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 2, 2014)

Any avi bets? I'll take Machida

or Rousey


----------



## Lurko (Jul 2, 2014)

What we betting for?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 2, 2014)

Avatar for 2 weeks


----------



## Lurko (Jul 2, 2014)

What type of avatar?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm in I got Weidman.


----------



## Azzuri (Jul 2, 2014)

Alves is injured and Brandon Thatch will step in to fight Jordan Mein.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 2, 2014)

Aldo is out of ufc 176 fight with Mendes is off


Former Obd Lurker. said:


> What type of avatar?



Winner chooses


----------



## Lurko (Jul 2, 2014)

Alright alright alright!


----------



## Azzuri (Jul 2, 2014)

Machida says that moving to welterweight is a possibility.

Barao/Dillashaw II will happen in Sacramento on August 30.

Teixeira/Davis is proposed fight for this fall, September card.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 3, 2014)

Not surprising about Alves, dude gets injured in camps a fair amount. War Thatch though.



Interesting that Weidman thinks Machida is the toughest fight in the division for him and more well-rounded than Anderson Silva. I think I'd agree with both, but Rockhold, Mousasi, and Romero would be the next toughest fights, I'd think. Then Jacare, Belfort, and I'd say Dollaway in the next level of toughness for him. Dollaway's boxing actually looked sick in his last couple fights, people are sleeping on him.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 3, 2014)

Neighborhood Sniper said:


> Machida says that moving to welterweight is a possibility.
> 
> Barao/Dillashaw II will happen in Sacramento on August 30.
> 
> Teixeira/Davis is proposed fight for this fall, September card.



Machida Hendricks would be good.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 3, 2014)

If you haven't seen it already:

[YOUTUBE]rknF_7ivkA4[/YOUTUBE]

Cool to see it finally got uploaded. I've seen it 2 times and I think it's a good watch for guys who don't know his story or who have followed his entire career and can just look back and relive how he climbed to the top. It's naturally missing a lot of the small details you'd get if you were keeping up with everything as it was going on, but still solid. It was also cool to see little snippets taken from that Fight Nerd feature on him years ago. The BJ Penn one is pretty good too.:


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 3, 2014)

SO WHAT'S UP PEOPLE ? I don't watch MMA/UFC since Weidman vs Silva . Is he doing good ? Is he still the champion ?

Is everything good ?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 3, 2014)

War Weidman!


----------



## Azzuri (Jul 3, 2014)

Arlovski and Bigfoot has verbally agreed to fight on UFC Fight Night Brasilia.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 4, 2014)

Weidman has a chance to be a breakout star tomorrow

But the Dragon is lethal as fuck


----------



## Lurko (Jul 4, 2014)

Yup sure is, time for Weidman to make a statement.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 4, 2014)

Machida looked really intense at the weigh-ins, don't think I've ever seen him with his hands down like that for them.



Surreal that this fight is finally happening, haven't been this conflicted since Machida-Shogun I .

Also, Embedded videos have been uploaded, probably a couple more to go:

[YOUTUBE]_44lOzgNMm8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]GDvsu5L7x2Y[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]9e5Sv61kqoM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Y8IfZogFwoY[/YOUTUBE]

Weidman joking with Cormier and Machida (my 3 fave fighters), major homer moments for me


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jul 4, 2014)

3rd or 4th round knockout by Machida


----------



## Azzuri (Jul 5, 2014)

Jones vs. Gustafsson II set for UFC 178 September 27 in Las Vegas.

In other news, I hope Weidman has his running shoes on tomorrow...


----------



## Azzuri (Jul 5, 2014)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Machida looked really intense at the weigh-ins, don't think I've ever seen him with his hands down like that for them.



Machida looked a little scared, imo. I can't wait for this shit.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 5, 2014)

Lol Machida never tried to act tough during staredowns

The Dragon KO Rd 2


probably a sabo style dragon talon attack to Weidmans body or chin.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 5, 2014)

If Weidman knocks out Machida with a leg kick I'm goona lmao.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 5, 2014)

Weidman by controversial ending


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Jul 5, 2014)

Kuya said:


> Weidman by controversial ending



I'm going with this .


----------



## Azzuri (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Kuya (Jul 5, 2014)

BJ looking lean, the weight cut means his cardio should be much improved

even though BJ is one of my fav all time, how can you not love Frankie Edgar? i'm rooting for both.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 5, 2014)

I love you bj penn


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 5, 2014)

Struve fainted in the locker room fight is off




sucks might be time to retire


----------



## Azzuri (Jul 5, 2014)

^Hopefully all goes well.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 5, 2014)

Anybody got a good livestream?


----------



## Azzuri (Jul 5, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> Anybody got a good livestream?



Check your PM.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 5, 2014)

will rep in 24 hours


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 5, 2014)

Rob Font just destroyed Roop rofl


----------



## Lurko (Jul 5, 2014)

Dang I want a live stream


----------



## Azzuri (Jul 5, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Dang I want a live stream



PM.

10char


----------



## Legend (Jul 5, 2014)

WTF just happened


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jul 5, 2014)

Ronda is going to retire undefeated


----------



## Azzuri (Jul 5, 2014)

Shit's already over, lol.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 5, 2014)

Get Borg or The hype in here got damn this is getting sad


----------



## Lurko (Jul 5, 2014)

Either Girl's division sucks or Ronda is just that good.


----------



## Azzuri (Jul 5, 2014)

And this is why we want to see Cyborg fight Ronda.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 5, 2014)

Cyborg drops Ronda than fucks her in the ass RD 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 5, 2014)

Dana looks pissed at Joe


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 5, 2014)

Legend said:


> Dana looks pissed at Joe


He deserved that. No need to put her on the spot like that after a flawless victory.


----------



## Azzuri (Jul 5, 2014)

Aw shit, here we go.


----------



## Azzuri (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Azzuri (Jul 6, 2014)

Damn, Weidman is on fuckin' point!


----------



## Lurko (Jul 6, 2014)

Damn my stream didn't work, something about flashplayer, if only my friends liked ufc.


----------



## Azzuri (Jul 6, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Damn my stream didn't work, something about flashplayer, if only my friends liked ufc.



To sum it up, Machida is getting his ass beat.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 6, 2014)

It's already over rofl


----------



## Lurko (Jul 6, 2014)

Well that was too early.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jul 6, 2014)

It's now or never

Come on Machida...


----------



## Azzuri (Jul 6, 2014)

Machida should go all out. Weidman seems to be gassed.


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Jul 6, 2014)

It's over


----------



## Azzuri (Jul 6, 2014)

Maybe Weidman can get the respect he deserves, now.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 6, 2014)

Machida real classy


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 6, 2014)

Great fight Weidmans a great fighter. 

Lurker choose my avi


----------



## Harard (Jul 6, 2014)

Weidman started to get tired in the last 2 rounds.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 6, 2014)

Just pick a cool Weidman avatar,  I love Machida too because I use to do Kempo Karate.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 6, 2014)

Weidman probably learned this that he needs to improve on his fight cardio, he needs to go train with Gsp on that.


----------



## Azzuri (Jul 6, 2014)

So does Cheetah move down to welterweight now, lol?


----------



## Lurko (Jul 6, 2014)

Poor Machida won't get that damn belt in light heavyweight,  middle weight or welter weight, especially welter weight with Hendricks, Rory and possible Gsp return.


----------



## Legend (Jul 6, 2014)

That was weidman's longest match so i understand why he was gassed


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 6, 2014)

What a war, hopefully Weidman will start getting the credit he deserves. He proved all the talk and toughness/confidence that's he's in fact a legit hardass. Him waving on Machida after the flurry at the end was one of the most badass things I've ever seen (and that's not a word I use much). The double kiss after the fight was cool too. This fight couldn't have gone better for me. 

Machida is the first fighter to definitively win a round against Weidman (4th) and Weidman's streak of finishing opponents with a full training camp comes to an end. What can you say about Weidman though, dude's improving every fight. His hand fighting and trapping from range was on point early, Machida could barely get his counter game or any offence going (until the 4th when the battle was in the open and Weidman took his foot of the pressure pedal) since Weidman wasn't giving openings with his intelligent pressure and broken rhythm. Like I suspected was a possibility he moved forward with low and body kicks too, just keeps on adding stuff (some nice snap kicks, feints, even a jumping front kick to the body, etc.). His ringcraft looked amazing in the first 3 rounds as well which he dominated overall and his footwork was phenomenal. He also arguably bested Machida on the ground more thoroughly than anyone else, got some nice g&p, passed his guard a couple times, took his back, etc. One of my favourite fights ever, probably my fave or 2nd fave MW fight  ever behind Misaki-Santiago II, and a strong FOY candidate. 

Apparently Weidman had a bad camp though, Longo alluded to it before on the MMA Hour and Weidman seemed less confident than usual from the videos/interviews leading up to it.



> Ariel Helwani ‏@arielhelwani 49s
> Weidman intv coming. Said it was worst camp of his life. Sprained ligament in hand, couldn't punch last 2 weeks and banged up knees.



Pretty amazing he had a performance like that.

Still, War Weidman and Machida forever! 

As for WMMA, yeah not really a fan. There's this chick named Tecia Torres that's way ahead of her time even compared to a lot of guys, very technical. She's got wrestling, flashy kicks, and solid boxing. It's a shame she's at 115, because she'd make a great stylistic match-up for Rousey.

Also, lol UFC. they have the whole main event on their YT account: Lawrence Vigouroux has also joined Liverpool


----------



## Azzuri (Jul 6, 2014)

^That made his win even better.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 6, 2014)

Hall is a warrior, hope he heals quickly. 

I wonder if Struve will consider retirement.


----------



## IchLiebe (Jul 6, 2014)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Poor Machida won't get that damn belt in light heavyweight,  middle weight or welter weight, especially welter weight with Hendricks, Rory and possible Gsp return.



Lol Machida won't go down that far, he as already lost a bunch of muscle mass as is.

That fucking Uriah Hall, when they said Weidman beat him I was astounded, although he didn't look that great. Did yall notice when he got kicked in the nuts he looked down at his toe and was likie "holy shit'' and started gritting his teeth. If it wasn't for the broke toe, I really wouldn't have been that entertained.


Weidman did alright but Machida could've won that if he would've started scrapping 3rd round or so, first 2 rounds he just looked lost. I liked Machida in round 4, we finally got to see a side that was only rumored and he kicked ass. Weidman was the more technical fighter and I was worried that he was going to get machida in a submission more than 2 times. I will say I'll give credit to Weidman, this was a hard earned win, but don't think he will hold that belt for much longer(GOD i hope he has it when Silva returns(God be with Weidman in that fight)) the middleweight division looks stronger, Uriah hall will be climbing the ranks soon.


If Weidman didn't get that last takedown Machida would've won, but it is Machida's fault that he lost, if he would've been more active in attacking instead of countering and pressure Weidman it could've been a totally different fight.


And also did anyone find it funny that Machida kept grabbing Weidmans' fingers when they were standing up? I never noticed him ever doing that and it was really counterproductive to his fighting style.

Weidman did surprise me and I have to give him credit, he deserves that belt. Machida ain't no pushover and he will be back fighting for that belt. I love Machida ever since his debut but I was really disappointed in his performance, thought he would've been faster, he needs to learn how to put someone down in just 2 punches, he landed some clean hits right on target. And he should've done more leg kicks to slow Weidman down, the rib shots did wonders against Weidman.


Fucking can't wait til Silva returns that guy is going to be out for blood. That is what everyone wanted though, a serious Silva. Though I give Weidman that first fight, the second fight was just an outright fucking fluke(though i would've scored it in Weidmans' favor up to that point)


Anyone know who Weidman is fight next? I say we should get a second Machida fight, Vitor Belfort is shit. There is a guy ranked 5-6 in middleweight, forgot his name some white dude with a generic white guy haircut, that is rather fucking good. Seen him fight the other day and was really surprised but I say he should fall down a weightclass.


Man it would've been nice to see the Skyscraper again, If he's improved alot he can be a force, but I don't think he can beat most heavy weight contenders because of his lack of muscle mass.


Rousey whooped the fuck outta that girl. But I knew that was going to happen before the fight. Chick was like walking slow and smiling, while Rousey was entering beast mode and actually making the police run to the arena. That bitch is fucking serious.


----------



## Azzuri (Jul 6, 2014)

The UFC "accidentally" put the full stream up on YouTube, lol.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 6, 2014)

Hope this is good Lurker


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 6, 2014)

Couple gifs from the fight, should be a lot more out later:


----------



## Azzuri (Jul 6, 2014)

Lucifer Morningstar said:


> Couple gifs from the fight, should be a lot more out later:


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 6, 2014)

Man, my heart was beating so damn fast during that fight, especially before it started. Can't remember the last time that happened to me, if ever, while I was watching something. Really surreal feeling.

I forgot there was another card tonight until now, lol. War Edgar and Scoggins! Should be interesting seeing Drysdale's UFC debut as well.


----------



## Kuya (Jul 6, 2014)

My Hawaiian dude won, though I thought it was questionable. Uriah Hall re-gained my respect, his arsenal is fun to watch.

Rousey sexy as fuck when she smiles, but scary when she's serious. She's absolutely dominant, and I bet she'd dominate Cyborg as well. 

Weidman vs. Machida had me on the edge of my seat the entire fight. Great championship match. Weidman's pressure is Rory-esque and just overwhelming. Machida looked fierce in rounds 4 and 5. I think if there was a round 6, Machida could have gotten it done.

It's good for the UFC though that the belt is still on Weidman, the company needs to grow some stars with GSP out, Silva almost done, and Brock still in the WWE.


----------



## Lurko (Jul 6, 2014)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Hope this is good Lurker



Weidman> Machida>> Silva.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 6, 2014)

I love watching Rousy just destroy these girls, reminds me of when MMA was younger and there would be one guy who just had a skill that no one else at the time could deal with .


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jul 6, 2014)

If you haven't seen it yet:


----------



## Azzuri (Jul 6, 2014)

Cormier may be the best wrestler in MMA. If not the best, he's at least top 3.



Lucifer Morningstar said:


> hasn't lost a single round in his entire MMA career either.



If you count all of his fights, I think he won, like, 30 rounds in a row.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 6, 2014)

Come on Bj


----------



## eHav (Jul 6, 2014)

what kind of bizzare stance is bj using? wtf is up with him? baiting the td? wants to sub frankie?


----------



## Azzuri (Jul 6, 2014)

And this is where he shines...


----------



## Reznor (Jul 6, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

